# [Topic sythèse] MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces: Classique ou Rétina



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Pour éviter 36 topics où il faudra répéter la même chose, voici la synthèse la plus objective possible avec les avantages et inconvénients des modèles classiques et Rétina.


*MacBook Pro Rétina*

*Avantages :*

SSD 256 Go non soudé en série
Ecran 2880x1800
Support de 1440x900 en rétina (double densité), 1680x1050 et 1920x1200
Poids et finesse
Nouveau design
GeForce GT 650M 1 Go sur les deux modèles
2 ports Thunderbolt
Bon positionnement tarifaire compte tenu du SSD et de l'écran Rétina
*Inconvénients :*

Ethernet et Firewire via adaptateur (en option$)
Mémoire soudée
Plus de led de veille et plus de led de charge batterie
Uniquement sortie casque audio
Batterie collée
Option 16 Go à 200 &#8364;
Option SSD 512 à 500 &#8364; uniquement sur le haut de gamme
Pas de Kensington
Reflets (écran toujours brillant)
(délais de livraisons ?)
Pourquoi un Rétina ?
- Parce que vous n'avez rien à faire d'un superdrive
- Parce que 2,02 Kg, c'est bien mieux que 2,54 Kg
- Parce que c'est nouveau
- Parce que c'est un écran Rétina

Conseils divers :
- Vu l'intégration et les coûts en cas de réparation, mieux vaut qu'un MacBook Pro Rétina soit sous garantie. Apple Care vivement conseillée le 11 ième mois.
- Si le MacBook Pro Rétina premier prix vous convient, c'est une meilleure affaire que le MacBook Pro classique haut de gamme (voire même que l'entrée de gamme une fois 8 Go et un SSD de 256 Go ajoutés).
- 8 Go ou 16 Go ? Si vous comptez le garder seulement le temps de la garantie (1 ou 3 ans avec l'Apple Care), 8 Go peuvent suffire. Si plus ou dans le doute, autant prendre 16 Go. Il sera impossible de passer de 8 à 16 Go une fois la machine configurée.
- SSD 256 Go trop petit ? Actuellement pas d'alternative au modèle haut de gamme. Cependant, le SSD étant de type mSATA et non soudé, des solutions alternatives seront proposée. 
- 16 Go ou plus gros SSD ? 16 Go car soudé / SSD : voir ci-dessus


*MacBook Pro classique*

*Avantages :*

Evolutif : 2 slots SoDimm, emplacement 2 1/2 pouces, Superdrive remplaçable.
Post montage SSD et mémoire bien moins chers que les options du Rétina
Châssis éprouvé
Ports Ethernet et FireWire intégrés
Led de veille et led de charge batterie
Entrée et sortie ligne audio combinées analogique/numérique
Option dalle mate (sans surcoût sur le HiRes)
Batterie vissée
*Inconvénients :*

Livrés avec des disques durs...
Design déjà ancien
4 Go et GeForce GT 650m 512 Mo sur l'entrée de gamme
L'option 1680x1050 rend le classique haut de gamme plus cher que le Rétina premier prix ! Elle met rapidement le MacBook Pro classique d'entrée de gamme en concurrence avec le Rétina
Pourquoi un classique ? 
- Parce que vous voulez un écran mat et/ou 1680x1050 natif.
- Parce que vous voulez mettre un SSD de votre choix et un optibay avec un second SSD ou un HDD.
- Parce que vous voulez une machine sans adaptateur ni graveur externe.
- Parce que vous n'avez _que_ 1879² &#8364; et que vous mettrez 8 Go et un SSD plus tard.
- Parce que vous n'aimez pas le changement
- Parce qu'il vous convient

² : Un classique 2011 ?
Quand les gammes changent, les boutiques ont toujours des stocks. Actuellement, on trouve le MacBook Pro 15,4" 2,2 GHz, 4 Go, 500 Go et Radeon HD 6750 512 Mo à 1549 &#8364;. Une bien meilleure affaire qu'un malheureux MacBook "Pro" 13,3" 2012 à 1579 &#8364; !








*A compléter !*
- Température et bruit des machines. Selon les tests, le Rétina devient désagréable au toucher en vraie charge (rendu 3D, jeu). C'était pas très différent sur les MacBook Pro 2011... Les Rétina sont dits silencieux, personne n'a encore posté un test avec des mesures au sonomètre (attendons les tests de Notebook Check et Anand Tech)
- Autonomie réelle : elle semble d'au moins 7 heures pour tous en usage léger (comme les 2011).
- Ventilateurs à pale asymétriques : ils sont aussi présent dans les MacBook Air 2012 (selon démontage iFixit). Pas d'info sur les MacBook Pro classiques.
- Bugs divers : encore rien à signaler.


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2012)

> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal_TTH.


----------



## MONTRSUP (15 Juin 2012)

Merçi pour ce topic,beaucoup de lumière se son ouverte merci,A+


----------



## TheloniousMiles (15 Juin 2012)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Merçi pour ce topic,beaucoup de lumière se son ouverte merci,A+


Et beaucoup de portes se sont éclairées


----------



## David16 (15 Juin 2012)

Y a t'il beaucoup d'écarts entre la 650M de 512 mo et celle de 1 giga ? J'ai vu que la VRAM n'avait pas vraiement d'importance ..  Je demande car j'ai pris celui a 1800 auquel j ai rajouté unM4 de 512go et 8giga de ram vengance corsair ....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Sur ce genre de cartes et dans les jeux récents, 512 Mo peuvent limiter les performances. Sur les modèles 2010, 256 Mo ou 512 Mo, ça ne changeait pas le monde vu la puissance modeste de la GeForce GT 330m. Mais depuis les modèles 2011, 1 Go est préférable. En l'état actuel, personne ne peut comparer réellement la différence.


----------



## David16 (15 Juin 2012)

Merci de ta réponse ! Ça serat uniquement pour du diablo 3 ... Aprés je ne fais pas de vidéo mis a part imovie  ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Pour Diablo III et WoW même en 1440x900, les 512 Mo suffisent. Ce sont des jeux qui passent sur moins puissant comme GPU et avec moins de mémoire.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (15 Juin 2012)

Excellent sujet.

Je pourrais fournir un petit test du bruit à partir de Mardi prochain si vous le voulez et si y'a pas de tests avant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Quand j'aurai le mien, je pourrai faire les mêmes mesures que sur le 2011 l'an dernier. J'avais clairement noté tous les paramètres, donc facile de refaire le même test.


----------



## Anouanou (15 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir, si je souhaite prendre le MBPR bas de gamme, lui rajouter 16 Go depuis le store, mais que 256 Go ne me suffisent pas, qu'est qui est mieux ? Acheter un SSD de 500 Go et le monter ou prendre un SSD depuis le store?  Merci


----------



## grimick (15 Juin 2012)

pour le moment il n y a pas de ssd compatible sur le marché ..mais comme pour les macbook air il y en aura il faut juste patient.

perso je prendrais le 256 Go quitte à avoir un disque externe pour certaines données en attendant que les prix baissent .

après comme d habitude c est une question de budget , si peux te permettre le 512 fonce parce qu ils ont enfin mis des disques performant donc y aura pas de regret


----------



## David16 (15 Juin 2012)

J'avais oublié de dire que j'ai pris un écran HD dessus le 15" ... Mais bon vu les benchs de la HD4000 . Je pense que j'aurais pas de soucie avec la 650M ...le mac à récéption aurat 8giga de corsair vengance et un M4 de 512go . Pour la petite parenthése pour ceux qui disent qu'un MBP classic aurat le même prix qu'un rétina . Je m'oppose à cette pensée . Car je m'en tire pour 450 de ssd et de ram en plus sur le modéle de basse soit le prix du bas de gamme rétina

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------

Avec un SSD de 512 go !


----------



## Anouanou (15 Juin 2012)

Je pense prendre le bas de gamme MacBook Pro Retina + 16Go de Ram. Y'a t'il diffèrent moyen pour avoir des réduction? Code réduction ou autre? Il y a le tarif éducatif, mais est ce qu'il y a une vérification?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Des benchs dans 3 jeux : http://www.barefeats.com/mbp12gx.html

La GeForce GT 650m 1 Go arrache bien. Par contre avec 512 Mo, en 2560x1440, ça ne suit plus dans certains cas.


----------



## lyrane (16 Juin 2012)

merci et je reste bien sur ma bonne idée d'avoir choisi le MBpro 2011 15" écran HI antireflets, SSD etc..... il me convient parfaitement surtout que j'ai aussi un MBA 13" de base qui fait aussi mon bonheur pour les déplacements....
Avec en plus mon Ipad 3 je bénéficie du rétina.... mais sincèrement pour le moment je trouve que les différences ne valent pas le coup en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## Fil3 (16 Juin 2012)

Bonjour messieurs,

Je souhaiterais savoir si des photos jpeg de 6 Megapixels prisent avec un appareil photo numérique (Sony DSC-T9) s'affichent de façon plus belle sur l'écran du MacBookPro Retina que sur le MacBookPro standard.Voit-on réellement la différence à l'oeil nu?


J'ai posé cette question sur différends sites mais je n'ai jamais obtenu de réponse et c'est la raison pour laquelle je me permets de la poser ici.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juin 2012)

Depuis mon MacBook Pro 2010 avec sa GeForce GT 330m, je rêvais d'un MacBook Pro en 1680x1050 avec une GeForce nettement plus puissante et l'USB 3.0 sans autres changements spécifiques. Bref, ce modèle 2012 me ravit tout simplement !


----------



## TheloniousMiles (16 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Depuis mon MacBook Pro 2010 avec sa GeForce GT 330m, je rêvais d'un MacBook Pro en 1680x1050 avec une GeForce nettement plus puissante et l'USB 3.0 sans autres changements spécifiques. Bref, ce modèle 2012 me ravit tout simplement !


C'est moi ou tu lobby grave?


----------



## David16 (17 Juin 2012)

+ 1 pascal !  Moi je passe simplement d'un 13" . Qui d'ailleurs était mon premier mac !et ce qu'il m'a décider c'est juste un 15" en 1680*1050 pour une meilleure vue et une upgrade hd3000 par une Gforce ! Aprés il est certains que j'ai pris l'unibody ayant des besoin de stockage et donc la possibilité d'ouvrir la machine ...! Pis en même tps le rétina avec 512 G même au prix étudiant , je vais m'en passer en attendant que les bêta-testeurs nous donnes les retours sur cette V1...  Ne parlins pas de l'usb 3 ... Enfin ...!!!!!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2012)

un des points les plus importants à mon sens va concerner la portabilité, Un MBP rétina est moins volumineux et moins lourd de 20 %. J'ai du mal à ces instant à me representer excatement la portabilité de ce nouveau modèle.

Concernant la question des 8 ou 16 GO, elle est à mon sens un peu plus accessoire, peu de logiciels et d'usages necessitent 8 GO aujourd'hui, je fais toujours tourner de manière parfaitement fluide LION sur un MBA 2009 avec 2 GO de ram. Par conséquent les utilisateurs pour lesquels 8 GO peuvent paraître justes ne chicaneront pas sur les 200  de plus, puisque c'est à mon sens des utilisateurs "professionnels"

Juste une remarque sur le prix, c'est la même chose avec le MBA début 2008, il faut rappeler que le prix était alors de 2800  avec un SSD de 64 GO, ce prix est passé à 1700  18 mois plus tard. Donc il vaut mieux si on est un particulier et déjà équipé, passer son chemin pendant quelques mois le temps que le prix baisse de manière sensible, ce qui ne manquera pas d'arriver


----------



## kalm (17 Juin 2012)

@Pascal_TTH
Excellente initiative ce topic.

Bossant plus sur écran externe,  je resterais dans l'éprouvé et le modulable et ne me priverais pas entre autre de 2 SSD de dernières générations et de l'upgrade en RAM.
Selon OWC et sur le 15 ,la baie optique fonctionne correctement avec les SSD 6Gigabits.
Changerais lorsque l'on passera en 12Gigabits.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juin 2012)

@ Kalm : merci 


http://www.barefeats.com/mbp12gx.html
Barefeat a mis a jour son petit comparatif des GPU dans Portal 2,  World of Warcraft Cataclysm et Starcraft II en 2560x1440 avec les réglages au maximum. Ce ne sont pas les jeux les plus gourmands du marché mais soit... La résolution très élevée _compense_ un peu.

1/ Portal 2 : La GeForce GT 650m 1 Go a quand même une bonne avance elle est suivie par la Radeon HD 6770 1 Go. Les GeForce GT 650m 512 Mo est en retrait. 

2 / WoW : La GeForce GT 650m 1 Go est toujours en tête mais la Radeon HD 6770 1 Go est bien larguée même par les GeForce GT 650m 512 Mo.

3/  Starcraft II : Comme pour WoW sauf qu'avec seulement 4 Go, on se rend compte que le jeu rame même avec une GeForce GT 650m. 

Moralité : 
- 1 Go mémoire graphique n'est plus trop un luxe tout comme 8 Go de mémoire vive si on compte jouer sérieusement. 
- La GeForce GT 650m déboîte franchement par rapport à la Radeon HD 6770m le Core i7 2,7 GHz au contre des Core i7 2,3 ou 2,5 GHz aide aussi un peu mais pas trop à si haute résolution.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

excellente initiative ce topic...

J'ajouterai que la difference 16Go et 8Go+swap sur SSD (sur un RETINA), ne devrait pas être si horrible que cela, je m'explique:

On dit que ML consommera à lui seul (avec quelques programmes tels que safari/chrome, itunes etc etc), environ 6 à 7Go (je suis en DP4 donc je pense savoir de quoi je parle), 

Mais quid des perfs entre 16Go 1600MHz et 8Go en 1600MHz + swap en SSD, le ssd doit favoriser la rapidité de la mise en swap...
Pour ma part je serai curieux de voir un test entre ces 2 configurations! 

c'etait mes 2cts


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juin 2012)

Pour faire court, rien n'est plus rapide que la mémoire et si swaper sur un SSD n'engendre effectivement pas une perte énorme de performances (surtout en comparaison avec un disque dur), swaper sur un SSD l'use bêtement. C'est donc quelque chose que je préfère déjà éviter sur un SSD standard remplaçable, alors sur un SSD en format (encore) propriétaire certainement plus coûteux... Bref, MacBook Pro Rétina = 16 Go (pour moi en tout cas). 

DDR3-1600 en Dual Chanel : 25,6 Go/s
SSD SATA 6 Gbps : 0,5 Go/s
HDD 7200 rpm : 0,08 Go/s


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

ok donc dans ce cas il est preferable de prendre 16Go

Puis comme je le disais sur un autre topic, lorsque les prochains MBP 2013/2014 etc sortiront on risque de voir sur le marché de l'occasion une floppée de Retina 1ere generation et le fait d'avoir du 16Go facilitera grandement la vente pour sûr! 

j'hesites à revendre mon MBP actuel pour un RETINA, car ce qui me gene vraiment c'est l'ecran dit brillant (même si APPLE garantit 35% environ de brillance en moins)

mais si je revends pour sûr ce sera du 16Go en 512 SSD enfin du haut de gamme quoi tant qu'à faire!


----------



## zirko (17 Juin 2012)

Petite question : sur le retina la RAM est soudée et donc on ne peut pas la changer.

Selon vous est ce possible dans le futur qu'Apple puisse changer dans ses boutiques la RAM par ses employés ? (cela coûterait sûrement un bras) Où dans tous les cas cela sera impossible ?

Cette question, car je compte prendre ce retina et mon budget est limité (car à la base je ne pensais pas prendre ce modèle, mais j'ai envie de me faire plaisir) et même si 200&#8364; peut paraître accessible en comparaison du prix de la machine mon budget ne me permet pas de passer sur 16Go surtout qu'ensuite je prendrai bien entendu un Apple Care.

De plus mon utilisation est web, photoshop et quelques jeux (Diablo III mais ce sera peut être le seul), lecture vidéo. Donc je me dis que 8go peut me suffire. Ces 200 &#8364; de RAM me permettrait de commencer mon budget Apple Care.

Et ensuite dans 3/4ans je pourrais voir pour changer cette RAM (si une possibilité existe) cela me laisserait le temps de refaire mon budget.


----------



## Coyote bleu (17 Juin 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Petite question : sur le retina la RAM est soudée et donc on ne peut pas la changer.
> 
> Selon vous est ce possible dans le futur qu'Apple puisse changer dans ses boutiques la RAM par ses employés ? (cela coûterait sûrement un bras) Où dans tous les cas cela sera impossible ?



Je ne pense pas vu que comme tu l'as dis, elle est soudée


----------



## pbas400 (17 Juin 2012)

Pas de fente pour câble antivol Kensington sur le Retina...
on peut vraiment se demander pourquoi ce choix aberrant


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

pbas400 a dit:


> Pas de fente pour câble antivol Kensington sur le Retina...
> on peut vraiment se demander pourquoi ce choix aberrant



l'esthetique, l'esthetique...

peut être pense t il qu'un tel bijou n'a pas besoin de protection...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juin 2012)

Performances comparées des modèles 13,3 pouces 2011 et 2012 :







Performances comparées des modèles 15,4 pouces 2011 et 2012 :





On voit le bénéfice d'un SSD en usage courant. Il y a des résultats incohérents notamment le Rétina 2,3 GHz qui fait mieux que le 2,6 GHz...


----------



## clement-t (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Peu de personnes en parlent mais l'upgrade du processeur de 2,6 à 2,7 GHz vaut le coût ou pas ? 

Sachant que c'est un ordinateur que je vais garder sur le très long terme et qu'il me servira beaucoup pour le traitement vidéo et photo.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peu de personnes en parlent mais l'upgrade du processeur de 2,6 à 2,7 GHz vaut le coût ou pas ?
> 
> ...



Il y a pas grande difference, juste un avantage, tu as du cache L3 en plus . Je m'etais poser la meme question, mais pour ce que j'ai a faire avec mon MBP, 2.6Ghz, me suffise amplement.


----------



## clement-t (17 Juin 2012)

A quoi sert le cache L3? 

Donc un retina 2,6 GHz sera aussi rapide qu'un 2,7 GHz a peu prés ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> A quoi sert le cache L3?
> 
> Donc un retina 2,6 GHz sera aussi rapide qu'un 2,7 GHz a peu prés ?



Le L3, c'est la memoire sur le processeur qui sert a mettre des informations. Cette memoire est ultra rapide et permet au processeur de garder plus de data au lieu de swticher avec la RAM ..

Je sais pas trop, mais je trouve que 200 euros c'est assez cher pour l'apport. Apres c'est un avis personnel


----------



## clement-t (17 Juin 2012)

D'accord merci pour les réponses je vais réfléchir et aller faire un tour dans mon apple store pour voir la bête ! Vous êtes au TOP les gars !


----------



## robertodino (17 Juin 2012)

Fil3 a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs,
> 
> Je souhaiterais savoir si des photos jpeg de 6 Megapixels prisent avec un appareil photo numérique (Sony DSC-T9) s'affichent de façon plus belle sur l'écran du MacBookPro Retina que sur le MacBookPro standard.Voit-on réellement la différence à l'oeil nu?
> 
> ...



Coucou, je pense que si les gens sur la photo ont le sourire ça devrait mieux passer. En effet...


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

concernant la difference de tarif entre le 2,6 et le 2,7; pour ma part je trouve que c'est pas utile de rajouter 200 et de prendre le 2,7 ! 

son tarif n'est pas justifié, et sur une utilisation courante le cache L3 (bien qu'utile) ne doit pas se faire sentir tant que ça ...


----------



## atcha_sama (18 Juin 2012)

pbas400 a dit:


> Pas de fente pour câble antivol Kensington sur le Retina...
> on peut vraiment se demander pourquoi ce choix aberrant



Marketing tout simplement.


----------



## Swoop250 (18 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> concernant la difference de tarif entre le 2,6 et le 2,7; pour ma part je trouve que c'est pas utile de rajouter 200 et de prendre le 2,7 !
> 
> son tarif n'est pas justifié, et sur une utilisation courante le cache L3 (bien qu'utile) ne doit pas se faire sentir tant que ça ...



+1  

la différence de 2*5*0  ne me parait pas justifiée, il faudra attendre de voir les test pour avoir une idée de l'écart de perf... qui sera à mon avis quasi imperceptible....   A ce prix la, l'option 16Go de RAM a beaucoup plus de sens .


----------



## Reno-dc (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaitais réagir à ce post, depuis la sortie de ces nouveaux MBP et Retina je me suis beaucoup questionné "Retina ou pas" mais finalement le manque de connectique m'a poussé vers la version classique. 

je me suis donc pris un MBP "classique" samedi, il s'agit de la version 2.7 avec écran anti-reflet. J'ai de suite remplacé le HDD par un SSD Crucial et ça fonctionne super bien, démarrage et fonctionnement éclair. 

J'ai bidouillé un peu sur le Retina à l'AS, c'est vrai que c'est une belle machine, l'écran est vraiment magnifique mais je pense que les versions futures seront sans doute plus abouties. 

Pour en revenir à ces "nouveaux MBP classiques", pas grand chose de négatif. Au niveau des jeux, je joue (comme tout le monde en ce moment) à Diablo 3 et ce dernier passe tout à fond en 2560 x 1440 (Display). Je baisse un peu les effets d'ombres qui sont le plus gourmand et je suis à environ 35 fps. J'ai joué longtemps hier et je n'ai pas constaté de ralentissement quelconque. 

Pendant le jeu (plutôt prolongé ), il chauffe quand même pas mal, on entend bien les ventilos mais ça reste très correct par rapport à un VAIO Z par exemple. 

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester autre chose pour le moment. 

A plus


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Juin 2012)

Reno-dc a dit:


> J'ai bidouillé un peu sur le Retina à l'AS, c'est vrai que c'est une belle machine, l'écran est vraiment magnifique mais je pense que les versions futures seront sans doute plus abouties.



Qu'entends tu par "plus abouties" ? Tu espères un écran ayant encore plus de pixel qu'actuellement ? 

Personnellement, je pense que c'est surtout au niveau des softs que le très gros du travail va devoir être fait pour pouvoir prendre en compte la nouvelle définition de l'écran. Mais je vois mal, avec les technologies actuelles, rendre cette machine plus aboutie du point de vue "physique".

Du coup, cela ne va pas pénaliser les acheteurs actuels, ce d'autant plus que ML va tendre à supprimer le concept de résolution de l'écran (dans les préférences de moniteurs) pour apporter plutôt une notion de qualité en fonction de l'écran utilisé.


----------



## Reno-dc (18 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par "plus abouties" ? Tu espères un écran ayant encore plus de pixel qu'actuellement ?



Plus abouties n'était peut-être pas adapté. Disons que c'est une nouvelle version et que les prochains MBP avec ce type d'écran ne peuvent qu'évoluer dans les prochaines séries aussi bien d'un côté hardware / options / connectique que d'un côté Soft. 

Enfin c'est juste mon avis maintenant on sait bien que ça ne va jamais comme on le souhaiterais.


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Juin 2012)

Tu touches tout le problème de l'évolution de la technologie. Au bout d'un moment, on est obligé de faire un choix sur la technologie que l'on achète, car si on veut toujours une version plus évoluée, on achète plus jamais de machine 

Personnellement, au vu du confort d'utilisation de mon iPad nouvelle génération, je pense que choisir un écran classique s'est se limiter à une technologie qui va être totalement abandonnée par Apple à très court terme. Du coup, si on considère qu'on achète un Mac pour plus qu'une année, je pense que le choix du Retina est plus sage malgré le coté non-évolutif de celui-ci.


----------



## Reno-dc (18 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Tu touches tout le problème de l'évolution de la technologie. Au bout d'un moment, on est obligé de faire un choix sur la technologie que l'on achète, car si on veut toujours une version plus évoluée, on achète plus jamais de machine
> 
> Personnellement, au vu du confort d'utilisation de mon iPad nouvelle génération, je pense que choisir un écran classique s'est se limiter à une technologie qui va être totalement abandonnée par Apple à très court terme. Du coup, si on considère qu'on achète un Mac pour plus qu'une année, je pense que le choix du Retina est plus sage malgré le coté non-évolutif de celui-ci.



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai voulu dire mais pas grave, pas envie d'écrire un pavé 

"Non évolutif" et "long terme" c'est assez ambigue.

A plus.


----------



## vomi (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

les 2 ports thunderbolt permettent-ils de brancher 2 écrans externes?


----------



## David16 (18 Juin 2012)

Reno-dc 

Tu as regardé quels ventilos équipent la version unibody du macbook ! J'ai éspéré les nouveaux comme le rétina , mais je n'en suis vraiement pas convaicu ! J'attends toujours le mien qui est en livraison et ça commence vraiement à être long ...!!!


----------



## Reno-dc (19 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Tu touches tout le problème de l'évolution de la technologie. Au bout d'un moment, on est obligé de faire un choix sur la technologie que l'on achète, car si on veut toujours une version plus évoluée, on achète plus jamais de machine
> 
> Personnellement, au vu du confort d'utilisation de mon iPad nouvelle génération, je pense que choisir un écran classique s'est se limiter à une technologie qui va être totalement abandonnée par Apple à très court terme. Du coup, si on considère qu'on achète un Mac pour plus qu'une année, je pense que le choix du Retina est plus sage malgré le coté non-évolutif de celui-ci.



Ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai voulu dire mais pas très grave, pas envie d'écrire un pavé 

"non-évolutif" et "long terme" c'est quand même ambigue. 

Au sujet des ventilos, je ne sais pas comment étaient les anciens et comment sont les nouveaux. Mais ce n'est pas surtout le fait qu'ils tournent moins vite qui fait qu'on ne les entends pas ? 

En tout cas je le trouve silencieux sauf montée en charge sous DIII par exemple. Mais j'étais habitué à un VAIO Z sous I7 qui n'était pas d'une grande discrétion donc ça ne me dérange pas du tout. 

Par contre, il chauffe quand même pas mal, la coqie est bien chaude.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Juin 2012)

L'écran Rétina beaucoup moins lumineux que l'écran classique : 

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8905/img0144op.jpg (grosse photo)

L'info est déjà revenue plusieurs fois sur des forums US. On ne peut pas tout avoir visiblement.


----------



## David16 (19 Juin 2012)

Oui , au moins si c'est le cas ,heureusement qu'il est moins sujet aux reflets .... Mais franchement je préfère l unibody pour le coup !


----------



## robertodino (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'écran Rétina beaucoup moins lumineux que l'écran classique :
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8905/img0144op.jpg (grosse photo)
> 
> L'info est déjà revenue plusieurs fois sur des forums US. On ne peut pas tout avoir visiblement.



Ils ont pas dit que l'écran était plus lumineux???
Le ton du blanc vire clairement au jaune sur la photo


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2012)

J'aurais jamais les moyens, mais moi ce qui m'interresse plus que l'ecran retina, c'est la finesse, le nouveau systeme de refroidissement qui est apparament tres efficace et la carte graphique... sans parler du SSD.

Je pense attendre ceux de l'en prochain, en esperant une baisse pour le 512go, pour revendre mon mbp early 2011 haut de gamme, qui jespere ne perdra pas trop de sa valeur...


----------



## Swoop250 (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'écran Rétina beaucoup moins lumineux que l'écran classique :
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8905/img0144op.jpg (grosse photo)
> 
> L'info est déjà revenue plusieurs fois sur des forums US. On ne peut pas tout avoir visiblement.




On pourrait créer un partie dans le 1er post pour reprendre les différents tests qui tourne déjà sur le net

Genre 
Anandtech sur le display http://www.anandtech.com/show/5998/macbook-pro-retina-display-analysis

Anandtech sur le SSD : http://www.anandtech.com/show/6005/apples-new-ssd-its-fast

Macworld http://www.macworld.com/article/116...ay_redefines_the_concept_of_a_pro_laptop.html

The verge "presentation generale" http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/13/3082649/macbook-pro-review-retina-display-15-inch

Micro actuel "petit test en Français" http://www.microactuel.com/portable/test-test-complet-du-macbook-pro-retina-a10551 (niveau technique proche de 0 mais bon il est en français )

Washington post http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...ew-15-inch/2012/06/19/gJQA8khOoV_story_4.html

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé THE TEST  vraiment poussé donc si quelqu'un tombe sur un truc intéressant....  ça me permettra de patienter.... (livraison autour du 12 juillet :hein::hein::hein


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

C'est pas vraiment le genre de lecture qui m'intéresse. Trop superficiel ou déjà torché d'erreurs (batterie 77,5 Wh sur le test fr). Vivement le test complet d'Anand Tech et celui de Notebook Check. 

PS : Impossible d'éditer le premier post sinon, je l'aurais déjà fait notamment pour corriger le titre.


----------



## Coyote bleu (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le genre de lecture qui m'intéresse. Trop superficiel ou déjà torché d'erreurs (batterie 77,5 Wh sur le test fr). Vivement le test complet d'Anand Tech et celui de Notebook Check.
> 
> PS : Impossible d'éditer le premier post sinon, je l'aurais déjà fait notamment pour corriger le titre.


 
Force est de reconnaitre que la photo permettant de comparer les reflets des deux ecrans est impressionnante. Ou alors, dans la ligné de leur article, cela n'a pas été fait consciensieusement et l'angle des deux écran n'est pas tout à fait identique :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juin 2012)

Leur photo est difficielement exploitable. Elle est petite. La seule chose qu'on peut en tirer réellement, c'est que celui qui a pris la photo se reflète vraiment peu sur le Rétina. Les ouvertures d'écran ont l'air similaires. Toutefois, on peut se demander s'il y a aussi une fenêtre face au Rétina vu qu'il reflète un écran d'ordinateur et que l'autre reflète une fenêtre.


----------



## Swoop250 (20 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment le genre de lecture qui m'intéresse. Trop superficiel ou déjà torché d'erreurs (batterie 77,5 Wh sur le test fr). Vivement le test complet d'Anand Tech et celui de Notebook Check.
> 
> PS : Impossible d'éditer le premier post sinon, je l'aurais déjà fait notamment pour corriger le titre.



C'est clair, jattends aussi désespérément.   C'est d'allieurs étrange que cela soit aussi long, certains l'ont dans les mains depuis presque 1 semaine..... 

Ps : Pour ma part encore 3 semaines à attendre.... Je suis pire qu'un gosse avant noël !!!


----------



## Swoop250 (21 Juin 2012)

Allez hop pour les dingues de photos (dont je fais partie) un "mini" test qui peux avoir son importance puisqu'il précise que l'écran est plutôt bon puisqu'il couvre 99% du range sRGB (contre 71% auparavant) et serait facilement calibrable. 


http://cdtobie.wordpress.com/2012/06/19/retina-display-macbook-pro-for-calibration-and-photography/


----------



## Fil3 (21 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Coucou, je pense que si les gens sur la photo ont le sourire ça devrait mieux passer. En effet...


 
Oui, comme sur les photos des vendeurs Apple Store qu'on voit sur le site d'Apple


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

Après une demi journée à torturer l'engin reçu à midi, voilà quelques remarque :
- Bruit et vitesse des ventilateurs, c'est pas mieux que les 2011. En jeu, pendant les randu 3D ou le transcodage vidéo, les ventilateurs montent à 6200 rpm. 
- Les températures sont un peu plus faibles que sur les 2011 mais il faut que je regarde plus préciséement.
- Quand on tire dedans (jeu, rendu 3D, transcodage), la batterie se vide même sur secteur...

Le GeForce GT 650m est de 50% à 3x plus rapide que la Radeon HD 6750 (de mon early 2011).


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juin 2012)

J'ai l'impression que tous les écrans retina tirent vers le jaune : C'est la cas aussi pour les iphone 4S et iPad 3. Quand on compare à un iPhone 3GS ou un iPad 2, la différence saute aux yeux..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juin 2012)

Il tire clairement vers le jaune :

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1390465


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (22 Juin 2012)

Serais tu déçu de la nouvelle cuvée 2012 Pascal ?  En gros rien a changé ? Je comptais me prendre la meme config que toi...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juin 2012)

Rien n'a changé par rapport aux modèles 2011 au niveau des défauts : :mouais:
- Niveau sonore pareil : 40~41 dBA
- Températures similaires et élevées : ~95°C pour le CPU et ~85°C pour le GPU)
- Vitesse de ventilateurs : 6200 rpm
- Consommation supérieure aux 85 Watts du MagSafe
- Le processeur Throttle

Après, il y a le positif :
- L'HD Graphics 4000 n'est pas loin d'une GeForce GT 330m
- La GeForce GT 650m est 50% plus puissante que la Radeon HD 6750
- L'USB 3.0 est vraiment pratique pour transférer sur une clé... USB 3.0
- Le Core i7 3720QM est facilement 2,5x plus puissant que le Core i5 2,53 GHz

Bref, on a encore et toujours de la puissance sans trop de maîtrise.


----------



## blytock (23 Juin 2012)

Oué ben mon MacBook 2012  2,6 GHz à freeze quand j'ai use face Time --' et dire que j'ai jms eu de freeze sur mon ancien ordi sous windows XP.. De plus ça commence déjà alors que je l'es juste hier là.


----------



## robertodino (23 Juin 2012)

J'ai commandé le miens hier. Modèle d'entrée avec 16go de ram pour être tranquille. Par contre je vais devoir attendre. Livraison prévue entre le 19-25 juillet. 

Pour ceux qui l'ont. La température en usage normal (iTunes, surf, traitement de texte, etc...) est comment?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (23 Juin 2012)

blytock a dit:


> Oué ben mon MacBook 2012  2,6 GHz à freeze quand j'ai use face Time --' et dire que j'ai jms eu de freeze sur mon ancien ordi sous windows XP.. De plus ça commence déjà alors que je l'es juste hier là.


[YOUTUBE]XFvMnJRE1mI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ToTo_64 (23 Juin 2012)

Salut ! Je voudrai savoir ce qui peut changer au niveau puissance entre le MBPR d'entrée de gamme et haut de gamme. Je parle au niveau de la cadence du processeur ! Merci d'avance


----------



## lgrmus (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis monteur/graphiste et je me déplace chez des réalisateurs/boîtes de prod avec mon mbp accompagné d'un 2eme moniteur informatique.

Je dois renouveler l'ordi trop vieux pour mon usage et là je suis en plein questionnement depuis 2 semaines, sans trouver de réponse pour l'instant :

Si j'achète le rétina, un problème évident apparaît dans l'usage à 2 moniteurs : 

-1er cas : mes soft (Avid, FCP, after effect, photoshop) ne sont pas rétina : 
 j'active l'upscale pour pouvoir lire les icônes et les textes qui seraient tout petits sur le retina sinon.
Et je suis obligé de travailler sur le 2eme moniteur (non-retina) car d'après les premiers retours, l'upscale "blur" l'image sur le retina ce qui est inacceptable pour le travail graphique. 
Donc sans soft Retina le mbp retina est pour moi inutile.

-2eme cas : mes softs sont rétina : 
je bénéficie d'un outil extraordinaire de précision sur mon écran rétina c'est très bien mais mon 2eme moniteur n'étant pas rétina, (ça n'existe pas encore que je sache?), il va afficher les icônes et les textes en très gros et l'ergonomie sera mauvaise.
Donc soft retina =  usage sur le seul écran du mbp retina, pas bon pour mon confort de travail.


Si j'achète le mpb non-retina , je n'ai plus les problèmes ci-dessus.

-Par contre mon mbp va me faire 3/4 ans et je m'interdis de bénéficier sur ce temps de l'avançée technologique rétina qui est un atout pour mon métier.

-D'ailleurs je ne sais pas mon mbp classqiue sera aussi performant que le retina en CPU/GPU car tous les tests actuels comparent le non-retina avec un disque dur classique au retina avec un SSD. Donc si je prends l'option SSD et que je mets 16 Go de RAM, est-ce que ce sera équivalent au retina ?



Voilà ma réflexion en ce moment, j'ai très envie de prendre le retina mais je n'arrive pas envisager ma configuration à deux moniteurs : 
L'idéal serait que tout soit rétina : soft, mbpr et 2eme écran mais on est dans une période de transition et personne ne sait quand ces nouveaux outils vont apparaître.

C'est dommage le timing n'est pas terrible pour moi, 1 an de plus et j'avais plus de visibilité.

Merci pour vos commentaires.


----------



## David16 (23 Juin 2012)

Franchement !   J'ai pris le modéle non rétina sachant déjà ce que la machine et capable !  Le rétina j'attends les retours des premiers testeurs et je pense en prendre un que de REV2 voir 3 ou 4 ... Pour juste un écran je ne suis pas prêt à mettre ce tarif sans avoir de retour utilisateur ! Qui pour ma part non pas l'aur si bon que ça pour un début !  Pour moi macbook pro unibody 2012 avec 512 de ssd et la ram qui va avec


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Franchement !   J'ai pris le modéle non rétina sachant déjà ce que la machine et capable !  Le rétina j'attends les retours des premiers testeurs et je pense en prendre un que de REV2 voir 3 ou 4 ... Pour juste un écran je ne suis pas prêt à mettre ce tarif sans avoir de retour utilisateur ! Qui pour ma part non pas l'aur si bon que ça pour un début !  Pour moi macbook pro unibody 2012 avec 512 de ssd et la ram qui va avec


Pour ma part, je me demande ce que va donner le web (taille, rendu, etc), non adapté pour écran du Retina.
D''autre part, avant que la majorité des logiciels soient à jour, on risque d'attendre.
C'est un peu comme le Thunderbolt qui est arrivé en 2009 et qui commence seulement (en 2012 et péniblement) à prendre son envole.
Bref, ça ne me dit pas grand-chose d'avoir un écran super précis pour afficher des trucs qui ne le sont pas.


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Juin 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis monteur/graphiste et je me déplace chez des réalisateurs/boîtes de prod avec mon mbp accompagné d'un 2eme moniteur informatique.
> 
> ...







Alors déjà :


Le second moniteur sera afficher à sa résolution native et osx sait qu'il n'est pas retina, donc il n"'y aura pas de problème il sera un écran normal comme Tu as l'habitude d'utiliser actuellement  

Donc aucun problème à ce niveau la 


Pour le,retina tu peux l'utiliser en 1680 ou même 1920*1080 !  Donc ton espace de travail augmente et aucun problème d'affichage


----------



## lgrmus (23 Juin 2012)

> Alors déjà :
> 
> 
> Le second moniteur sera afficher à sa résolution native et osx sait qu'il n'est pas retina, donc il n"'y aura pas de problème il sera un écran normal comme Tu as l'habitude d'utiliser actuellement



Salut
Tu n'as pas compris le problème, relis mon post. 
En gros, si l'application de graphisme/vidéo n'est pas rétina, elle sera "bluré" sur le rétina (l'upscale fait que ça "blur", je le lis partout), donc pas d'utilité d'avoir le rétina : imagine faire du détourage sur photoshop sur une image pas nette... 
Et si l'application est rétina, je ne pourrait pas utiliser un moniteur non-retina car les textes/icônes/menus seront trop gros dessus.

Il faudrait d'ans l'idéal : soit que tout soit compatible rétina. Soit que l'application soit rétina pour l'écran rétina et non rétina pour le moniteur non rétina.

C'est clair ?




> Pour le,retina tu peux l'utiliser en 1680 ou même 1920*1080 ! Donc ton espace de travail augmente et aucun problème d'affichage



Là encore relis mon post : " d'après les premiers retours, l'upscale "blur" l'image sur le retina ce qui est inacceptable pour le travail graphique. "


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juin 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis monteur/graphiste et je me déplace chez des réalisateurs/boîtes de prod avec mon mbp accompagné d'un 2eme moniteur informatique.
> 
> ...


 
Tu veux un bon conseil ? Achète un modèle classique 2,3 GHz en 1680x1050 avec écran mat. Tu prends un SSD de 512 Go (il y a actuellement le Crucial M4 à 360  sur Rue Du Commerce) et tu achètes 16 Go de DDR3-1600, ça vaut moins de 80  en grande marque.

Tu auras ainsi un espace de travail suffisant et tu travailleras en résolution native. Détourer professionnellement hors résolution native ou Rétina (1440x900), c'est juste impossible. En outre, comme tu l'as constaté, tes logiciels ne sont pas adapté au Rétina et ce ne sera pas le cas avant un certain temps. 

Dans 18 mois, 2 ans ou à la fin de ton amortissement, tu changes de Mac pour un Rétina. A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas d'écran 2880x1800 et ça ne semble pas prévu (Apple en sortira peut-être un de son chapeau mais je doute, vu la résolution qu'il faudrait sur un 27").


----------



## lgrmus (23 Juin 2012)

> Détourer professionnellement hors résolution native ou Rétina (1440x900), c'est juste impossible.



Qu'entends tu pas là ? A cause du blur créé par l'upscaling c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (23 Juin 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Là encore relis mon post : " d'après les premiers retours, l'upscale "blur" l'image sur le retina ce qui est inacceptable pour le travail graphique. "



Pas pour les résolution non retina et en particulier le 1680, ou d'apres les test l'image est malgré tout meilleur que celle affichée par un écran dont ce serait la résolution native 

J'irais de toute façon cet après midi en AppleStore pour faire mes petits tests afin de vérifier tout ça, je vous tiendrais au jus.


----------



## leonux (23 Juin 2012)

Excellente synthèse, elle permet de faire le point selon les besoins particuliers de chacun. Merci Pascal !


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Juin 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Salut
> Tu n'as pas compris le problème, relis mon post.
> En gros, si l'application de graphisme/vidéo n'est pas rétina, elle sera "bluré" sur le rétina (l'upscale fait que ça "blur", je le lis partout), donc pas d'utilité d'avoir le rétina : imagine faire du détourage sur photoshop sur une image pas nette...
> Et si l'application est rétina, je ne pourrait pas utiliser un moniteur non-retina car les textes/icônes/menus seront trop gros dessus.
> ...




Oui c'est clair en tout cas , si tu as l'air de savoir le problème pourquoi tu demande de l'aide ?
reste sur ton idée


----------



## LvE (23 Juin 2012)

Après étude, re-étude, re-re-étude ... je me suis enfin décidé quel MB prendre !

ça sera le MBP15 non rétina. 

J'ai juste une dernière question avant le click sur "Commander" (mais j'ai pas trouvé la réponse sur le forum ... ou alors je suis manche ) :

Le fait de changer moi-même le HDD d'origine par un SSD fait-il perdre la garantie ?

Merci !

Laurent

edit : réponse à moi même ... j'ai trouvé la réponse ...


----------



## David16 (23 Juin 2012)

Non ça ne fais pas perdre la garantie ! Comme le changement de RAM


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

Tu peux faire tout ce qui est expliqué dans la notice ( celle qu'on ne lit jamais ) fournie avec le Mac.
Sur les portables changer la RAM et le DD, sur les MBA et MBP Retina pour la RAM ce n'est évidemment pas possible , pour le SSD il est sous forme d'une carte et je ne sais pas si l'opération est détaillée dans la "notice" n'ayant jamais une de ses machines, mais je parierait bien (connaissant Apple) que ce n'est pas sur la notice, donc pour une annulation de garantie. 
Sur les iMac tu peux toucher uniquement à la RAM, et sur les Mac Pro RAM et DD.


----------



## LvE (23 Juin 2012)

Merci !


----------



## Fil3 (23 Juin 2012)

Peut-on utiliser un portable Mac une dizaine d'années sans probleme?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (23 Juin 2012)

Fil3 a dit:


> Peut-on utiliser un portable Mac une dizaine d'années sans probleme?


Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais. Moi j'utilise le même MacBook Pro depuis 6 ans (2006) et il fonctionne très bien. Des fois (très rarement) il plante quand je regarde des vidéos en plein ecran sur le web (NBA league pass, youtube,...) mais VLC ne m'a jamais posé de problème. Je suppose que je pourrais faire un benchmark pour comparer au résultats que ce modèle obtenait lors de sa sortie.


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

Fil3 a dit:


> Peut-on utiliser un portable Mac une dizaine d'années sans probleme?


Je te le déconseille. 
NON, c'est lent, lent et lent et ça plante (au mieux), les navigateurs ne sont plus MàJ, idem pour les plug (flash Silverlight, et les codecs vidéo), tu auras beaucoup de mal rien que pour le surf, je ne parle de la sécurité, et des logiciels qui deviennent introuvables pour ce genre de machine ( les derniers PPC sont sortis en 2006), ni des CG anémiques d'il y a 10ans.
Tu pourrais à la limite t'en servir comme machine à écrire avec un petit traitement de texte.
Si tu l'as fait le test, si c'est un achat fuit-le.


----------



## ToTo_64 (23 Juin 2012)

Est-ce qu'on a une différence notable entre le MBPR cadencé à 2.30 ghz et à 2.60 ghz ?? 
Le Retina m'attire mais le budget manque un peu pour le très haut de gamme... Et puis il a l'air fragile aussi...


----------



## Speedball (23 Juin 2012)

Après 3 jours d'utilisation, y'a des choses où j'ai du mal avec ce nouveau MBPR
le bruit de soufflerie  , insupportable, dès qu'on le solicite un peu (video, graphisme ou jeu), obliger de mettre un casque quand je joue ou regarde un film.
Le fait de ne plus pouvoir me servir de mon apple remote  obliger de venir au mac pour pouvoir changer de musique etc..

Après y'a d'autres petits defauts/manques, mais on s'y fait

Bref je pense faire un retour du produit et prendre un MBP normal HiRes et mettre moi même 2xSSD512 et 16go ram


----------



## Fil3 (23 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais. Moi j'utilise le même MacBook Pro depuis 6 ans (2006) et il fonctionne très bien. Des fois (très rarement) il plante quand je regarde des vidéos en plein ecran sur le web (NBA league pass, youtube,...) mais VLC ne m'a jamais posé de problème. Je suppose que je pourrais faire un benchmark pour comparer au résultats que ce modèle obtenait lors de sa sortie.


Internet, regarder des photos et fichiers vidéos ansi que convertir des vidéos pour qu'ils soient lisibles sur l'iPad.
Peut-etre aussi quelques jeux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Je te le déconseille.
> NON, c'est lent, lent et lent et ça plante (au mieux), les navigateurs ne sont plus MàJ, idem pour les plug (flash Silverlight, et les codecs vidéo), tu auras beaucoup de mal rien que pour le surf, je ne parle de la sécurité, et des logiciels qui deviennent introuvables pour ce genre de machine ( les derniers PPC sont sortis en 2006), ni des CG anémiques d'il y a 10ans.
> Tu pourrais à la limite t'en servir comme machine à écrire avec un petit traitement de texte.
> Si tu l'as fait le test, si c'est un achat fuit-le.


Mon PC a 11 ans et depuis un an ou deux le ventilo fait un bruit d'enfer rien qu'avec trois voir deux onglets ouverts et la navigation Internet est lente 

Hier j'ai désactivé le JavaScript et ça va beaucoup mieux.Je l'active de nouveau quand j'en ai besoin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

C'est embetant d'acheter un ordinateur à 2200Euros en sachant qu'il ne tiendra peut-etre pas au moins dix ans :/


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2012)

Fil3 a dit:


> Mon PC a 11 ans et depuis un an ou deux le ventilo fait un bruit d'enfer rien qu'avec trois voir deux onglets ouverts et la navigation Internet est lente
> 
> Hier j'ai désactivé le JavaScript et ça va beaucoup mieux.Je l'active de nouveau quand j'en ai besoin.


Alors, je retire tout. 
Puisque tu es habitué à un PC de 11ans, tu vas trouver qu'un Mac de 10 ans plus rapide qu'une fusée.

Tout est relatif en ce bas monde. ^^


----------



## Fil3 (23 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Alors, je retire tout.
> Puisque tu es habitué à un PC de 11ans, tu vas trouver qu'un Mac de 10 ans plus rapide qu'une fusée.
> 
> Tout est relatif en ce bas monde. ^^


Je pense aussi.

Pour Internet par exemple je mets deux fois moins de temps pour consulter les sites Internet sur mon iPad2 que sur mon PC


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juin 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Qu'entends tu pas là ? A cause du blur créé par l'upscaling c'est bien ça ?



J'ai déjà essayé sous Windows avec un écran upscalé à 125%, c'est chiant au possible. 



subsole a dit:


> Tu peux faire tout ce qui est expliqué dans la notice ( celle qu'on ne lit jamais ) fournie avec le Mac.
> Sur les portables changer la RAM et le DD, sur les MBA et MBP Retina pour la RAM ce n'est évidemment pas possible , pour le SSD il est sous forme d'une carte et je ne sais pas si l'opération est détaillée dans la "notice" n'ayant jamais une de ses machines, mais je parierait bien (connaissant Apple) que ce n'est pas sur la notice, donc pour une annulation de garantie.
> Sur les iMac tu peux toucher uniquement à la RAM, et sur les Mac Pro RAM et DD.



Oui mais quand on a pas encore eu de Mac, on a pas encore eu de manuel. Puis c'est pas toujours le truc qu'on télécharge en premier. :rateau:

Test publié sur Anand Tech : 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review


----------



## Fil3 (23 Juin 2012)

En passant, les MacBookPro de dernière génération (Retina ou non Retina) ou avant dernière génération mettent combien de temps pour convertir un fichier vidéo de 1GO pour qu'il soit lisible sur l'iPad2 ?

Sur mon PC avec Miro Video Converter je mets un peu plus de deux heures et le ventilo tourne à fond.Le ventilo tourne-t-il aussi à fond sur un MBP lors d'une conversion de fichier vidéo?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (23 Juin 2012)

Fil3 a dit:


> En passant, les MacBookPro de dernière génération (Retina ou non Retina) ou avant dernière génération mettent combien de temps pour convertir un fichier vidéo de 1GO pour qu'il soit lisible sur l'iPad2 ?
> 
> Sur mon PC avec Miro Video Converter je mets un peu plus de deux heures et le ventilo tourne à fond.Le ventilo tourne-t-il aussi à fond sur un MBP lors d'une conversion de fichier vidéo?


À mon humble avis, ça prendra entre 3 et 12-15 minutes, et le ventilo tournera à fond au bout de 2 minutes.

Autrement s'il reste silencieux, ça voudrait dire qu'il n'utilise pas tout ses chevaux et ça peut prendre 1 heure.

Et pour le post d'avant, oui, aucun problème pour le garder 10 ans. La question c'est est-ce que tu garde l'OS de départ ou est-ce que tu le met à jour au fur et à mesure, et si c'est possible. Sur mon MacBook Pro 2006 j'utilise toujours OS X 10.4 (tiger) et firefox 3 qui marche très bien y compris pour le flash/shockwave/java/etc a été mis-à-jour 5-ou-6 fois cette dernière année, bien qu'officiellement il ne soit plus entretenu par Mozilla. (Mais quand ils trouvent une faille de sécurité ou un petit bug, ils le corrigent)


----------



## Zorglub38 (23 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> excellente initiative ce topic...
> 
> J'ajouterai que la difference 16Go et 8Go+swap sur SSD (sur un RETINA), ne devrait pas être si horrible que cela, je m'explique:
> 
> ...


 

SAlut,

Faut arreter la avec la mémoire utilisée par le systeme. ML ne consommera pas plus que Lion !

Zorglub


----------



## sdeleuze (23 Juin 2012)

Après avoir comparé les 2 au Apple Store, pour moi le problème le plus gênant du MacBook Pro Retina, c'est le scrolling qui lague horriblement comparé au MacBook Pro "normal". C'est particulièrement visible sur Safari !

J'espère que ce n'est pas du au GPU Intel qui n'arrive pas à suivre, et qu'ils régleront ce soucis avec Mountain Lion, mais pour l'instant c'est un problème qui pour moi est bloquant.

Sur le reste, c'est du tout bon (à part le prix) ...


----------



## Etienne000 (23 Juin 2012)

sdeleuze a dit:


> Après avoir comparé les 2 au Apple Store, pour moi le problème le plus gênant du MacBook Pro Retina, c'est le scrolling qui lague horriblement comparé au MacBook Pro "normal". C'est particulièrement visible sur Safari !
> 
> J'espère que ce n'est pas du au GPU Intel qui n'arrive pas à suivre, et qu'ils régleront ce soucis avec Mountain Lion, mais pour l'instant c'est un problème qui pour moi est bloquant.
> 
> Sur le reste, c'est du tout bon (à part le prix) ...



Je crois que c'est une question d'accélération matérielle, qui sera résolue avec ML.


----------



## zeiter (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vous écris du Québec, car ici il n'a pas vraiment d'aussi bon forum pour les macs que ce site...bref à part peut-être le fait que je n'ai pas vraiment cherché..mais bon..

voila ma situation:

Je possède un macbook pro pre-unibody peryn de 2.4ghz avec 4gb de mémoire vive. Je veux le changer parce que ça commence à être lent lorsque je fais du surf sur le web, retouche des photos etc. J'ai un écran mat et mon écran externe est également mat (dell 2312hm). 

Comme vous le savez tous, les nouveaux macbook pro retina sont sortis et se vendent comme des petits pains chauds. Moi je croyais avoir trouvé l'ordinateur parfait quand monsieur cook a mentionné que les reflets étaient de 75% moins apparent que sur les anciens modèles. Je suis donc allé voir la pièce en question au Apple store et misère! On voit encore des reflets...oui c'est moins pire, mais ils sont encore présents.

Donc, je me penche peut-être sur un modèle classique avec un écran mat et m'acheter un m4 crucial 256gb et 8gig de mémoire vive. Par contre, en additionnant tout cela, cela me revient plus cher que le retina de base avec 256gb (samsung) et 8gb de mémoire. 

classique + antireflet = 1819$
m4 classic 256 = 209,99$
mémoire 8gb = 43,99$

total = 2073,99 + taxes = 2383.41$

macbook pro retina display = 2029 
ethernet to thunderbolt = 29

total = 2058 + taxes =2366,19 $

Donc, je paye plus cher pour avoir la même configuration et un écran moins performant au niveau des couleurs et des angles de visions.

Je ne sais pas si cela est logique comme choix, je sens que je me fais avoir un peu....qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## petitchemin (23 Juin 2012)

Et oui, c'est à chaque fois la même chose.
C'est toute la force de la division marketing qui arrive toujours à te faire dépenser plus pour obtenir ce que tu veux.
Malheureusement on en est tous là. Console toi en te disant que quelque soit ton choix, tu auras un avion de chasse.

"apple, c'est plus fort que toi".


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Et oui, c'est à chaque fois la même chose.
> C'est toute la force de la division marketing qui arrive toujours à te faire dépenser plus pour obtenir ce que tu veux.
> Malheureusement on en est tous là. Console toi en te disant que quelque soit ton choix, tu auras un avion de chasse.
> 
> "apple, c'est plus fort que toi".



J'ai essayé de répondre tout à l'heure mais je ne trouvais pas de formulation. Tout à fait d'accord. J'ai payé mon MacBook Pro 15" 2,6 GHz Hi Res plus cher que le Rétina premier prix mais j'ai acheté ce que je voulais. Tant pis si j'ai payé plus cher. C'est sans regret. 

Je préfère pouvoir upgrader la RAM et changer de SSD qu'avoir un écran Rétina. 

PS : 12 secondes pour booter depuis l'appui sur le bouton power jusqu'au bureau. :love:


----------



## petitchemin (23 Juin 2012)

Ton M4, tu l'as mis à la place du HDD ou du lecteur optique ?
Est ce que tu en es satisfait ?
J'ai 3 semaines (delai de livraison) pour me décider.
J'hésite avec le samsung 830.


----------



## robertodino (24 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Après 3 jours d'utilisation, y'a des choses où j'ai du mal avec ce nouveau MBPR
> le bruit de soufflerie  , insupportable, dès qu'on le solicite un peu (video, graphisme ou jeu), obliger de mettre un casque quand je joue ou regarde un film.
> Le fait de ne plus pouvoir me servir de mon apple remote  obliger de venir au mac pour pouvoir changer de musique etc..
> 
> ...



Bizarre tout ça, d'après ce que j'ai lu, le MBPR est silencieux et ne chauffe pas tant que ça.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Ton M4, tu l'as mis à la place du HDD ou du lecteur optique ?
> Est ce que tu en es satisfait ?
> J'ai 3 semaines (delai de livraison) pour me décider.
> J'hésite avec le samsung 830.



A la place du HDD. J'ai des SSD dans tous mes ordinateurs depuis plusieurs années. C'est dire si je suis satisfait. C'est même notablement plus véloce que mon MacBook Pro 2010 2,53 GHz avec un Crucial M225 128 Go.



robertodino a dit:


> Bizarre tout ça, d'après ce que j'ai lu, le MBPR est silencieux et ne chauffe pas tant que ça.



Ca dépend si c'est testé par des noobs qui ne font rien avec ou par des gens qui ont vraiment exploité la puissance. Pour ce qui est de la chauffe, Rétina ou non, c'est dans les 85 à 95°C pour le CPU et le GPU et les ventilateur à 6200 rpm en jeux, rendus 3D, montage ou transcodage vidéo. 

En surfant sur des forums, je n'ai que des températures inférieures à 40°C dans iStat (même à moins de 35°C) et les fans à 2000 rpm. Quand j'ai testé Unigine et Cinebench, c'était dans les 80°C et 5600 rpm. Et ça gueulait.


----------



## petitchemin (24 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> A la place du HDD. J'ai des SSD dans tous mes ordinateurs depuis plusieurs années. C'est dire si je suis satisfait. C'est même notablement plus véloce que mon MacBook Pro 2010 2,53 GHz avec un Crucial M225 128 Go.
> 
> 
> Est ce que vous savez si la nappe du lecteur optique est en 6gb/s ou en 3 ?


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Pascal_TTH a dit:
> 
> 
> > A la place du HDD. J'ai des SSD dans tous mes ordinateurs depuis plusieurs années. C'est dire si je suis satisfait. C'est même notablement plus véloce que mon MacBook Pro 2010 2,53 GHz avec un Crucial M225 128 Go.
> ...


----------



## iMakSe (24 Juin 2012)

Le retina parrait être une demi évolution : bon écran mais tout est soudé. Cela donne l'impression que des évolutions rapides sont à prévoir.    Il y a quelques années j'ai acheté un MacBook unibody, et il a été mis à jour quelques mois plus tard.   D'après vous, est ce que le Retina va être mis à jour rapidement ?


----------



## robertodino (24 Juin 2012)

iMakSe a dit:


> Le retina parrait être une demi évolution : bon écran mais tout est soudé. Cela donne l'impression que des évolutions rapides sont à prévoir.    Il y a quelques années j'ai acheté un MacBook unibody, et il a été mis à jour quelques mois plus tard.   D'après vous, est ce que le Retina va être mis à jour rapidement ?



Non, le 15" ne sera pas mis à jour aussi rapidement. Les composants resteront soudés à l'avenir comme pour le MBA. La seule chose sera possiblement l'apparition d'un 13" Retina avec une config similaire. 

En somme ce 15" Retina est une bombe, même avec des composants soudés il n'y a pas a s'en faire, ça reste au top niveau. Apple est dans une vison du produit clos tel que l'iPad, l'iPhone, le MBA, et maintenant le Retina. C'est plutôt le reste de la gamme qui sera harmonisé vis-à-vis de cette tendance qui fait gagner de l'espace. 

Tu sais, je suis d'avis que la majorité des gens qui se plaignent de la non-évolutivité de la machine sont ceux qui de toute façon ne changeront jamais une pièce dans leur machine. 

Enfin c'est seulement mon avis ...


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu sais, je suis d'avis que la majorité des gens qui se plaignent de la non-évolutivité de la machine sont ceux qui de toute façon ne changeront jamais une pièce dans leur machine.



Totalement d'accord avec toi. Ce d'autant plus qu'il n'y a que la RAM qui est soudée en plus vis à vis des anciens MBP, le SSD peut être changé facilement. Maintenant, c'est dans l'air du temps de dire que ce Retina est pas si bien que cela...


----------



## kalm (24 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu sais, je suis d'avis que la majorité des gens qui se plaignent de la non-évolutivité de la machine sont ceux qui de toute façon ne changeront jamais une pièce dans leur machine.
> 
> Enfin c'est seulement mon avis ...




Yep,heureusement que tu soulignes que c'est seulement mon avis parce que tu fais très fort


----------



## Speedball (24 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Bizarre tout ça, d'après ce que j'ai lu, le MBPR est silencieux et ne chauffe pas tant que ça.



oui il est silencieux pour internet, traitement de texte   sinon, pour du 1080p, du grphisme, encodage ou jeu (ex: diablo 3), il fait vraiment un bruit de soufflerie assez désagréable
niveau t°, c'est un peu moindre que les 2011, mais ça reste chaud, normal


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Totalement d'accord avec toi. Ce d'autant plus qu'il n'y a que la RAM qui est soudée en plus vis à vis des anciens MBP, le SSD peut être changé facilement. Maintenant, c'est dans l'air du temps de dire que ce Retina est pas si bien que cela...


 
Il a été reproché les mêmes choses aux MacBook Air par rapport aux MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces. Sinon, il faudrait que tout le monde loue le MacBook Pro Rétina si on suit ta logique ? :mouais:


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il a été reproché les mêmes choses aux MacBook Air par rapport aux MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces. Sinon, il faudrait que tout le monde loue le MacBook Pro Rétina si on suit ta logique ? :mouais:



Oulà pas du tout.

Mais, je constate quand même qu'une grande majorité des tests faits par des sites sérieux présentent le MBP Retina comme étant une excellente machine avec de grandes qualités et quelques défauts. Rien à redire de ce coté là, ce d'autant plus que les articles sont généralement réfléchis et argumentés. Je suis d'ailleurs d'accord avec certaines remarques tout en gardant à l'idée que cela reste une machine touchant un très large public malgré son prix élevé (sous entendu, elle ne peut pas satisfaire les exigences les plus farfelues de quelques rares utilisateurs dans le monde).

Par contre, quand on commence à lire les différentes réactions d'utilisateurs, commentateurs plus ou moins avertis, là c'est le naufrage. Sans entrer dans une quelconque logique de fanboys, je constate que ce qui pour les journalistes semblent être une excellente évolution devient la pire chose pour les lecteurs. Et c'est là que je me pose des questions... Et ces questions sont légitimes, car journaliste n'est pas un synonyme de "représentant commercial d'Apple" lorsqu'on se réfère à des sites ayant un certaine déontologie journalistique.

Mais alors, comment une machine qui est généralement bien considérée par les journalistes devient l'objet de tout reproche par certains nombres internautes ? Je ne compte plus les reproches de l'écran trop bleu alors qu'il s'approche plus de la lumière naturelle, les remarques sur le fait qu'un écran d'un MBP Classique HD serait meilleur que le Retina en 1680x1050 ou que ce serait une arnaque, car il n'y aurait pas "4 fois plus de pixels" sur d'autres résolutions que la native... On peut aussi parler du fait de changer les batteries coute 20 &#8364; de plus que sur les anciens modèles (augmentation de 1% par rapport au prix de la machine), que ce n'est pas une machine de professionnel (d'ailleurs moi même suis-je un "pro" alors que j'utilise ma machine toute la journée pour faire des rapports médicaux et visionner des images DICOM ?) parce qu'il y a plus de CD ou d'Eternet ou je ne sais quel port. Pourquoi ne pas demander aussi une réintroduction du lecteur de disquette et du port SCSI ?

Autant, je comprends la position d'iFixit quant à la possibilité de réparation de la machine (qui soit dit en passant donne un sacré coup d'arrêt à leur propre commerce, pouvant aussi impacter un peu leur vision du problème), autant venir crier au scandale que cette machine ne pourrait pas être réparée dans un village perdu au fin fond de la Papouasie orientale... Voilà quelque chose qui me dépasse. Mais on peut aussi parler des gens qui hurlent au scandale d'une pauvre barrette de RAM soudée alors que ce serait plus au niveau du prix de l'extension fournie par Apple qu'il serait bon de faire un commentaire. D'ailleurs, ce sont souvent ces mêmes gens qui ont un iPhone, objet connu pour sa capacité d'évolution. Mais soit.

Bref, ce que je constate, c'est qu'il est de plus en plus de bon ton de dire que cette machine présente des défauts, comme une manière de se démarquer un peu des autres. Une nouvelle manière d'exister ?

PS : Ce que j'écris est à prendre sous forme d'une généralité et n'est pas écrit en direction d'une personne. Le but étant juste d'exprimer ce que mes longues consultations de différents forums dédiés au Mac ont fait ressortir.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur pas mal de points Nyrvan  Mais je ne comprend pas apres avoir lu ton message (ou moins) pourquoi tu as choisis le MacBook Pro classique ...

Je ne demande pas une justification rassure toi, mais plutôt qu'est ce qui toi t'as poussé à le choisir au dépend du rétina


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur pas mal de points Nyrvan  Mais je ne comprend pas apres avoir lu ton message (ou moins) pourquoi tu as choisis le MacBook Pro classique ...
> 
> Je ne demande pas une justification rassure toi, mais plutôt qu'est ce qui toi t'as poussé à le choisir au dépend du rétina



Euh moi ? J'ai choisi le Retina. J'ai aucun intérêt à prendre la version classique.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Euh moi ? J'ai choisi le Retina. J'ai aucun intérêt à prendre la version classique.



Ok, autant pour moi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Les débats auraient eu une raison d'être si Apple avait viré le MacBook Pro classique de l'offre. Vu qu'il existe toujours, il n'y a pour moi aucune raison de débattre de l'éventuelle supériorité d'un modèle sur l'autre. Ils ne visent pas le même public (par contre le Rétina montre la voie que prendra Apple). Le Rétina a son écran comme gros avantage même s'il est semi-réfléchissant et son poids de 2 Kg. Le classique a sa connectique, une option écran mat et une évolutivité (RAM, SSD et Optibay). 

Pour les journalistes, c'est une erreur de croire en leur professionnalisme et leur intégrité de manière générale. Il est ainsi étonnant de ne lire nulle part que la batterie de vide quand on l'utilise de manière intense sur secteur, que les ventilateurs montent toujours à 6200 rpm et que la chaleur et le bruit sont à peine moins épouvantables que sur les 2011 ou les 2012 classiques. 

Sans relativiser ton avis, je pense que tu seras en mesure de juger de certaines choses quand tu auras reçu ta machine. Personnellement je garde mon MacBook Pro 2012 alors qu'il souffre encore et toujours des défauts (ci-dessus) qui m'avaient conduit à me séparer de mon 2011... Parce que plus que les questions de ports, d'épaisseur, de Rétina ou de Superdriver, c'est une machine moins bruyante et moins chaude que je voudrais retrouver chez Apple. Mais force est de constater qu'Apple a pris le même pli que les constructeurs de PC : débauche de puissance sans maîtrise... 

Je voudrais bien qu'Apple fasse un MacBook Pro (Rétina ou non) avec un Quad Core Low Voltage (35 Watt) et un GPU de la puissance des modèles 2011 mais qui chauffe moins parce que gravé plus fin. Pour moi, ce MacBook aurait été une avancée...


Enfin, à titre personnel, si je n'avais pas acheté un SSD de 256 Go auparavant, j'aurais éventuellement pris le Rétina. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas commandé directement à la réouverture du store... C'est plus le fait première génération qui m'a réellement fait m'en tenir à ce que j'ai toujours voulu (MacBook Pro 15,4 en Hi Res avec Ethernet et Superdrive parce que ça m'est encore utile). J'ai donné une fois pour l'unibody de première génération... Maintenant, je laisse aux autres l'essai de certaines nouveautés.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part, bien qu'emballé par le design de ce nouveau MBPr et par les caractéristiques de son écran, je me suis rendu dans un Apple Store pour évaluer par mes soins cet engin.

Je précise des maintenant que je n'ai pas la prétention d'avoir utilisé un protocole de test parfait et qu'il ne remplirai peut pas les attente de certains d'entre vous, mais au moins cela en éclairera peut être certains 

Pour situer un peu mes besoin, je suis photographe amateur mais averti quand même dans le domaine aéronautique et ingénieur dans ce même milieu de profession. Je ne pas pro néanmoins de l'mage même si il m'arrive parfois de vendre certains de mes clichés à des magasines ou des compagnies aériennes. Rien toutefois d'égalable avec un pro en terme de flux de travail et d'amortissement de la machine.

Je traite en ce moment mes photos sur un MBP early 2011 avec le 2,2 GHz, 4 Go de RAM, un SSD de 128 Go et un écran Hi Res.

Mes "test" portait donc sur le rendu des photos issues d'un reflex numérique style EOS 7D (18 Mpix).

Je suis donc venu avec une photo de ma cuvée en trois version, une en 1680 (ma résolution actuelle), une en 2880 (donc rétina) et une pleine taille.

Voici un exemplaire de chaque image si vous souhaitez les visionner et les comparer au screen à venir 

Photo en 1680
Photo en 2880
Photo en pleine taille

Essayer par exemple de tout le temps comparer le rendu du texte "AirFranceKLM" sous le cockpit, ou alors le détail du logo Skyteam situé juste au dessus, je pense que ce sont des détails de taille correcte pour juger de la finesse de l'image 

J'ai donc dans un premier temps affiché l'image en 2880 en fond d'écran après avoir passé le MBP en résolution rétina, bon là pas de soucis c'est nickel, mais bon l'espace de travail est quand même réduit quand on est habitué a du 1680x1050.

Photo en 2880 vue en rétina

Je passe donc en 1680x1050 "simulé" et j'affiche en fond d'écran mon image en 1680, et la ... c'est flou ou du moins soft ...

Photo en 1680 vue en 1680 "simulé"

En effet en regardant la capture, qui est elle en 3360x2100, on se rend compte que l'ordi upscale en faite l'image dans cette résolution en créant des pixels extrapolés de ceux existants. Donc entre un noir et un blanc, il en créé un gris ... Anéantissant par la même occasion la netteté de la photo, en effet celle ci étant retransmise par le contraste local entre la couleur de deux pixels. Plus ce contraste est important, plus la photo parait net. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que lorsque l'on ajoute du sharpen sur nos photos, le soft accentue en réalité ce contraste local selon un seuil qu'on lui impose. Je ne rentrerai pas dans les détails mais je suis sure que ceux d'entre vous qui font de la photo verront de quoi je parle 

Donc bref, il upscale en 3360x2100 et après ramène ça en 2880x1800, donc certes c'est fin mais on perd en netteté, et en y regardant de prêt ça semble un poil pixélisé ... Et pour cause, le paramètre du fond d'écran est réglé sur "occuper tout l'écran" ou son équivalent sous Lion, mais bon en somme il étend l'image pour qu'elle remplisse l'écran ... Si on le met sur "centré", l'image apparait bien centré mais en occupant en proportion qu'1/4 de l'écran, elle est par contre affiché avec un pixel d'écran pour un pixel de photo, sur la capture en 3360x2100 !!! Car un fois réduit en 2880x1800 ce n'est plus le cas  Vous suivez toujours 

En mettant cette fois une image en 2880 en fond d'écran, ça parait bien plus net mais quand on repasse en "centré", on se rend compte que l'image ne remplis pas encore tout l'écran ... 

Photo en 2880 vue en 1680 "simulé"

Il faut donc passé par une image en 3360x2100 ou plus pour avoir un fond d'écran qui occupe tout l'écran et ce sans être étendu ... Et la oui c'est beau, le procédé de réduction a 2880x1800 semble en effet être très bien géré pour peu que l'image d'origine ai une résolution supérieure ou égale à la résolution "simulée" affichée, le tout fois deux. Soit ici du 3360x2100 pour avoir un fond d'écran net en 1680x1050 simulé.

Photo en pleine taille vue en 1680 "simulé"

Pour comparaison ...

Photo en pleine taille vue en rétina

Mais bon vous aller me dire, on s'en fou des fond d'écran, certes mais bon déjà certains photographes aiment bien avoir leur photo en fond d'écran et si possible en les affichant au mieux  Et de surcroit, faute de soft adapté au rétina, c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour évalué le rendu de photos sur cet écran...

Enfin dernier petit essai, affiché une photo en 1680 sous Aperçu, le tout en 1680x1050 simulé, et la encore surprise elle apparait toute petite. Et on se rend compte qu'elle est en fait affiché avec un pixel d'écran pour un pixel de photo sur l'upscale en 3360x2100, mais un fois réduit en 2880x1800 ce n'et évidemment plus le cas et la photo est si petite qu'il est difficile d'en évaluer le rendu ...

Photo en 1680 vue sous Apercu en 1680 "simulé"
Photo en 2880 vue sous Apercu en 1680 "simulé"

La question qui demeure dans mon esprit touche Lightroom, on entend qu'il est compatible rétina, certes c'est bien si on bosse en résolution rétina mais si on travail en 1680x1050 "simulé", la partie de l'écran allouée à l'image l'affiche t'elle en rétina "un pixel d'écran = un pixel de photo" ou suivant le même procédé que Aperçu ou l'OS, à savoir "un pixel d'upscale = un pixel de photo" ??? Car si c'est bel et bien la seconde proposition qui a été retenu par les dévellopers, je ne serai surement pas le seul à être déçu  Au final si c'est bien le cas, je pourrai bien opter pour un 2012 classique quitte à payer aussi cher voir plus pour moins bien  Moins bien sur le papier en tout cas 


J'espère avoir réussi à rester clair, ou du moins ne pas avoir été trop incompréhensible, j'ai tenté de retranscrire cela du mieux que j'ai pu mais entre les résolutions simulées sur cet écran, et les upscale a telle ou telle résolution réduit ensuite a la résolution rétina ... On peut facilement s'y perdre 

Autre petits points relevés comme ça, il y a bien un petit lag sur le scrool de pages où plusieurs photos sont présentes, mais il semble qu'il disparaitra sous ML donc wait'n see.

Par contre détail minime mais chiant à l'usage, il semble impossible d'afficher dans la barre des menus l'autonomie restante, on a le choix entre icône ou pourcentage, mais la durée d'utilisation restante ne peux maintenant être affichée qu'en cliquant sur l'icone ... Alors que cette option est toujours dispo sur les MBP classique exposé à 2 mètres seulement et tournant pourtant sous le meme OS :mouais: C'est pourtant bien pratique d'avoir une idée de l'autonomie restante en un coup d'oeil plutôt qu'un pourcentage bien moins parlant car dépendant grandement de l'utilisation de la machine ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

C'est très clair ceci étant, la première chose qui me vient à l'esprit en regardant les photos, c'est que les reflex font des photos que 99% des écrans sont incapables d'exploiter. :rateau: Donc pour ceux qui font de la photo, c'est très intéressant.


----------



## Nyrvan (24 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les débats auraient eu une raison d'être si Apple avait viré le MacBook Pro classique de l'offre. Vu qu'il existe toujours, il n'y a pour moi aucune raison de débattre de l'éventuelle supériorité d'un modèle sur l'autre. Ils ne visent pas le même public (par contre le Rétina montre la voie que prendra Apple). Le Rétina a son écran comme gros avantage même s'il est semi-réfléchissant et son poids de 2 Kg. Le classique a sa connectique, une option écran mat et une évolutivité (RAM, SSD et Optibay).
> 
> Pour les journalistes, c'est une erreur de croire en leur professionnalisme et leur intégrité de manière générale. Il est ainsi étonnant de ne lire nulle part que la batterie de vide quand on l'utilise de manière intense sur secteur, que les ventilateurs montent toujours à 6200 rpm et que la chaleur et le bruit sont à peine moins épouvantables que sur les 2011 ou les 2012 classiques.
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir pris la peine de faire une réponse constructive !

La première chose, c'est que je ne suis absolument pas contre les débats d'idées, bien au contraire. Et ce que je critique, ce n'est pas le débat "Retina or not" ou les comparaisons entre les deux modèles, mais bien les commentaires de plus en plus fréquents qui n'ont pour but que de descendre un produit qui semble être une évolution de qualité.

En ce qui concerne les journalistes, ils restent des humains avec leur propre vision du produit. Mais si on prend l'avis généralement exprimé sur un certain nombre de sites sérieux, et que ceux-ci tendent vers la même mise en avant de la qualité du produit, je pense qu'on peut quand même prendre cela comme étant un signe positif. Mais de là à dire qu'ils sont tous mauvais, à la solde d'Apple ou simplement ignorants, il y a un pas que je ne franchirai pas (contrairement à certains commentateurs de forums soi-disant éclairés).

Après, comme tu l'as bien dit, ces machines ont des qualités indéniables de puissance tout en ayant des défauts quand à ce que tu nommes la "maitrise" de celle-ci. Je suis assez d'accord avec toi bien que Lionnel de MacB parle de la machine la plus "froide" depuis un certain temps. Dans mon cas, passant d'un MBP Early 2011 à un MBP Retina, je pense que j'y verrais un gain intéressant.

Je comprends ton besoin de puissance maitrisée même si c'est justement l'inverse qui m'intéresse avec le nouveau MBP. Avoir une puissance plus grande me permettant de gagner du temps sur une modélisation DICOM 3D. Or, ce n'est pas en mobilité que j'ai ce genre d'utilisation, mais lorsqu'il est raccordé à mon 27". Et c'est ce que je reproche à certains sur les forums (pas toi)... Ils veulent un portable aussi puissant qu'une tour tout en l'utilisant au sommet de la Tour Eiffel et pouvant servir de frigo pour la bière qu'ils ont pris avec. Or, il faut un peu de cohérence, pour des utilisations très intensives, c'est rarement en mobilité qu'elles surviennent.


----------



## Coyote bleu (24 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est très clair ceci étant, la première chose qui me vient à l'esprit en regardant les photos, c'est que les reflex font des photos que 99% des écrans sont incapables d'exploiter. :rateau: Donc pour ceux qui font de la photo, c'est très intéressant.



Le post est très intéressant ou l'écran ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Le post est très intéressant ou l'écran ??


 
Les deux mon général, les deux...


----------



## xao85 (25 Juin 2012)

Ce MacBook Pro retina est une pure merveille. Même si pour ma part j'ai toujours un souci... Comment va-t-on se passer de support physique...? 

Le DVD et le blueray nous permette de stocker une quantité de films, qui aujourd'hui nécessiterait un arsenal de disque dur pour être stocker (en particulier avec la HD) Un film HD sr iTunes pèse en moyenne 3,5Go. J'ai un iMac avec 1To et 3,5To en disque externe à côté et même cette capacité ne suffirait pas. 

De plus comme apple nest jamais passé au bluray, on ne peut pas ripper nos films sur nos ordis pour les regarder dans le train. Vraiment dommage pour un écran de cet qualité. Apple veut la mort du support physique et il est un peu tôt je trouve.

Mais e reconnais que grâce à cet absence apple a réussi un ordinateur fabuleux...


----------



## isifos (25 Juin 2012)

Par rapport à la question des journalistes, je voudrais vous faire profiter de cet article qui est pour moi très complet car il montre les bons points et expose aussi les limites de cette machine. Malheureusement en anglais mais pour ceux qui comprendront une très bonne source d'informations.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juin 2012)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...PC3-12800-8-Go-1600-MHz-CAS-10-HyperX-Blu.htm

Compatible mbp 2012 ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Non, c'est de la so-dimm qu'il faut

Ici : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...-dimm-ddr3-2-x-8-go-pc12800-cas-10-80004.html


----------



## David16 (25 Juin 2012)

Sinon je viens juste de recevoir mon MBP 15" 2012 !   Les crucial vengance en 1600mhz sont bien reconnues ! Reste plus qu'a faire un coup d'installe sur le M4


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Une petite bombe en définitive 

Bonne utilisation


----------



## David16 (25 Juin 2012)

Oui je pense que ça va le faire ! Euh enfin aprés le retéléchargement de Lion (plusieures heures ) et la migration de ma sauvegarde Time Machine !  Donc bon on va attendre demain pour pouvoir jouer avec :-( !   On est pas à ça prés surtout en ayant attendu 15 jours ! Lol


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

J'ai aussi commandé 2 x 8 Go de DDR3-1600 CL10 Corsair Vengeance. En fait, elles étaient restée dans mon panier...


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

Oh les gars, avec tous vos posts je suis en train de remettre en question mon achat. 
Je vais rien faire de bien lourd sur le Retina, de la simple bureautique, surf, mails et gérer ma musique et films pour l'iPad. C'est vraiment pour le plaisir que j'achète cette machine. Par contre je l'ai gonflée avec 16go question d'être penard pour l' après ML. Ce qui me semble juste c'est les 256go, mais bon j'ai mes deux Lacie avec 4To en tout pour stocker. 

Par contre on parle de lags... ,?,?,?.... J'imagine que c'est dû à la définition qui demande plus de ressources graphiques. C'est logiciel j'imagine. C'est con des lags sur une machine du genre. L'autre truc c'est que les apps ne seront sûrement pas mises à jour pour les quelques centaines de milliers qui auront acheté cette machine. C'est pas la même chose que pour l'iPad ou l'iPhone en tout cas. 

Je fait rarement ça mais là j'aimerais votre avis sur une question toute conne: si vous aviez 2500&#8364; de budget, vous choisiriez quel modèle? (MBA gonflé à bloc, 13 ou 15 en high res, Retina, vacances ^^)

Désolé pour mon français à deux balles... Et pourtant j'essaye de faire des efforts.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Problème d'accélération graphique déjà reglé dans les bêtas de ML.
Pas d'inquiétudes donc


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Problème d'accélération graphique déjà reglé dans les bêtas de ML.
> Pas d'inquiétudes donc



Merci Etienne000, tu achèterais quoi toi avec ce budget? Si je peux te poser la question.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (25 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Désolé pour mon français à deux balles... Et pourtant j'essaye de faire des efforts.


lolwut  ?

Il est parfait ton français à deux balles! Multo bene! 

Moi ce sera le retina. Mais vu que je vais en vacances dans un endroit ou y a du sable, j'attendrais la rentrée.


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Je rarement fait ça mais là j'aimerais votre avis sur une question toute conne: si vous aviez 2500 de budget, vous choisiriez quel modèle? (MBA gonflé à bloc, 13 ou 15 en high res, Retina, vacances ^^)



Ben, ... Hummm ... Je les mettrais de côté pour payer mes futurs impôts !?!
T'inquiète nous sommes nombreux à nous interroger après un tel achat et une offre aussi complexe.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Merci Etienne000, tu achèterais quoi toi avec ce budget? Si je peux te poser la question.



J'ai pré-commandé le modèle de base avec 16go de ram 
Je t'avoue aussi que j'hésite, mais je suis tranquille dans la mesure où je peux annuler sans trop de soucis .


----------



## Maxoubx (25 Juin 2012)

si j'avais un macbook pro de 2010 j'aurai pris direct le retina, j'ai le 2011 donc je veux au moins amortir l'achat sur 2 ans !

je n'hésiterai pas du tout pour le retina car, il est fin beau, l'écran pourquoi pas  tout est d'origine aucune modif a faire même si je le fais avec plaisir sur mon pro

Et apres surtout 4 écrans externes possible, sur mon pro un seul et j'aimerai tellement l'utilisé au moins sur deux externes a la place d'un seul quand je suis chez moi.

L'avantage par rapport au MBA, la puissance qui pour mon utilisation est trop juste sur le AIR, Actuellement le air arrive au niveau du pro de 2010.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

Tu ne peux pas mettre deux écrans Thunderbolt l'un derrière l'autre ?


----------



## David16 (25 Juin 2012)

Moi pour 2500   MBP unibody 2012 écran brillant HD avec RAM corsair vengance et un M4 de 512 crucial ! Et pour 2300 en tout !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

Euh 15"


----------



## Maxoubx (25 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas mettre deux écrans Thunderbolt l'un derrière l'autre ?



Si si , mais deux écrans thunderbolt a 999 unité ( 850 remise étudiante ) ca fait très très très cher


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Juin 2012)

@ maxbordeaux : Ah oui, quand même, ça pique ce prix là ! :rateau:
@ David16 : On a exactement le même à la taille du SSD près. J'ai acheté un 256 Go à 199 , ça m'a fait chier de voir le 512 Go à 360  ce week-end...


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai pré-commandé le modèle de base avec 16go de ram
> Je t'avoue aussi que j'hésite, mais je suis tranquille dans la mesure où je peux annuler sans trop de soucis .



Oui, donc on a commandé le même modèle avec 16go. C'est vrai qu'on peut annuler mais bon. Plus le topic avance et plus je suis incertain de mon achat


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Idem !
Peut-être qu'attendre l'année prochaine n'est pas une mauvaise idée après tout


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Idem !
> Peut-être qu'attendre l'année prochaine n'est pas une mauvaise idée après tout



Arrête  tu me mets de plus en plus le doute là. Non je pense qu'on a fait un bon choix tout de même, c'est quoi les contre-arguments pour toi?


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Mon seul argument serait d'attendre l'année prochaine pour avoir peut-être une machine plus perfectionnée, et attendre que toutes les applications soient adaptées au retina.
En plus, les prix baisseront peut-être, sait on jamais


----------



## robertodino (25 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Mon seul argument serait d'attendre l'année prochaine pour avoir peut-être une machine plus perfectionnée, et attendre que toutes les applications soient adaptées au retina.
> En plus, les prix baisseront peut-être, sait on jamais



Et bien ce n'est pas un argument mais la réalité en informatique. Je suis sûr que l'année prochaine il y aura un modèle plus performant qui coûtera moins chère. Maintenant la question qui se pose est la suivante pour moi, vu que je n'ai plus de Mac (vendu le MBA ainsi que l'iMac) et qu'il m'en faut un pour bosser...

Enfin tu vois le dilemme.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juin 2012)

Là, c'est plus simple : tu prends le retina direct


----------



## slash63 (25 Juin 2012)

Slt a tous !

bon et bien j'ai reçu mon Macbook pro 2.6 ghz "classique"  il y a quelque jours et je trouve assez désagréable le bruit ventilateur même a froid...
en allant juste sur le net il mouline doucement mais on l'entend et franchement ça gêne... 
par apport au macbook de ma belle c'est le jour et la nuit au niveau sonore...
Y a t'il des remontées a se sujet?

Merci d'avance

ps: sinon c'est une superbe machine de guerre ! j'adore !
reste plus qu'a vendre mon iMac 27"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

C'est pas les ventilateurs que tu entends mais le disque dur.


----------



## iMakSe (26 Juin 2012)

Je ne dis pas que des éléments soudés sont un problème, mais l'ensemble donne une impression de déséquilibre ou on a peur de se lancer : si je paye 2500 pour une machine, je ne souhaite pas qu'ils proposent mieux pour moins cher en novembre.


----------



## David16 (26 Juin 2012)

+1 pascal !   Sur mon 15" 2012 aucuns bruits de ventilos en plus avec le SSD ! Il est silencieux comme jamais


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas les ventilateurs que tu entends mais le disque dur.



Qui possède deux plateaux et qui fait donc du bruit .


----------



## Coyote bleu (26 Juin 2012)

Petite question bête comme ca, techniquement et surtout niveau pilotes, y a t'il possibilité d'installer Snow Leopard sur un MBP 2012  Dans le cas ou l'on ne soit pas satisfait par Lion et en attendant Mountain Lion


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Non, c'est impossible de mettre Snow Leopard. Ceux qui ont mis un HDD ou un SSD avec Snow Leopard dans un 2012 n'ont jamais atteint le bureau. Ca bloque.


----------



## Coyote bleu (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, c'est impossible de mettre Snow Leopard. Ceux qui ont mis un HDD ou un SSD avec Snow Leopard dans un 2012 n'ont jamais atteint le bureau. Ca bloque.


 
Ouai doonc si on aime pas Lion, on garde son 2011 ou on attend patiemment ML qui semble etre plus "abouti", ou du moins dans la droite ligne de SL alors que Lion s'en égarait :mouais: Enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant les avis sur les betas de ML


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, c'est impossible de mettre Snow Leopard. Ceux qui ont mis un HDD ou un SSD avec Snow Leopard dans un 2012 n'ont jamais atteint le bureau. Ca bloque.



j'ai vu sur le net une méthode à 2 macs qui permettaient de l'installer sans trop de soucis 
Maintenant je l'ai pas essayé...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Si tu retrouves le lien, ça pourra toujours servir. En tout cas, d'après ce que je lisais hier, ça ne passait pas.



> does not work, swapped drive from late 2011 with 10.6.8 into 2012.
> won't boot. too bad.


 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1392430
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1389375

Pas de pilotes pour Ivy Bridge et son PCH ni pour l'HD Graphics 4000. 




> No, it does not run on Ivy Bridge processors. The kernel initializes certain processor specific settings within the processor "registers", and Ivy Bridge has many changed registers and other hardware components, which make it impossible to use the kernel which comes with Mac OS X 10.6.x.


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Juin 2012)

Autant pour moi j'avais en tête une config à base de 2011 (early ou late)
et non une config à base de 2012...

pour la 2012 cela semble plus ue certain que cela ne fonctionne pas! 

ps: p*tin de decalage horaire ça me bousille les neurones...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Sur les 2011, early ou late, on peut toujours mettre Snow Leopard.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juin 2012)

Bon je vais lire le Test de Macgé sur le Retina MB.


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juin 2012)

Et je viens d'annuler la commande du Retina .

J'ai trouvé un Modèle de 2011, 2.3Ghz avec dalle mate à la place


----------



## xao85 (26 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon je vais lire le Test de Macgé sur le Retina MB.



Lit surtout la fin qui dit "d'attendre la génération suivante" !


----------



## robertodino (26 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et je viens d'annuler la commande du Retina .
> 
> J'ai trouvé un Modèle de 2011, 2.3Ghz avec dalle mate à la place



???? pourquoi ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Lit surtout la fin qui dit "d'attendre la génération suivante" !



Oui tu n'as pas tord. Je me pose pas mal de questions. J'ai vraiment un doute au niveau du hardware. Ça ne semble pas suffir pour du Retina et ça pourrait mal vieillir avec l'après Mountain Lion dans un an.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Le Rétina comme le classique seront mis à jour fin 2011 ou début 2012. Apple ne laissera pas ces modèles inchangés pendant plus d'un an pour l'arrivée de Haswell Q2 2013. 

Dans les risques du Rétina, on peut citer :
- Un passage vivement conseillé à Mountain Lion pour avoir une accélération graphique correcte (qui merde sous Lion) et donc essuyer les plâtres d'OS X 10.8.0.
- Passer par la transition longue et/ou lente vers des applications Rétina.
- D'éventuels problèmes liés au nouveau châssis. 

Chacun jugera si le nouvel écran et le poids déduits contrebalancent ou si le risque est trop grand...


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juin 2012)

Pour les raisons que Pascal vient de citer


----------



## TheloniousMiles (26 Juin 2012)

Oui ben on a la même conclusion que sur anandtech.

Moi je me pose quelques questions:

-Apple a-t-il l'exclusivité sur Haswell (en tout cas pour sa sortie) et donc doit-on s'attendre à des Haswell dans le MPBr avant les vacances de 2013? Je me vois déjà mal attendre 1 an, alors plus d'un an...

-Apple va-t-il profiter des performances graphiques de Haswell (en ce qui concerne la gestion de l'affichage retina) pour laisser tomber la CG dédiée (et donc le jeu sous OS X/Windows).

Je suis très tenté d'attendre Haswell, surtout pour le rapport puissance/chaleur*bruit, et probablement 512 de mémoire flash d'entrée de gamme, mais j'ai peur que mon Core Duo ne tienne pas jusque là...

Conseils siouplé ?


----------



## robertodino (26 Juin 2012)

Bon et bien je pense que je vais moi aussi annuler la commande et passer sur un MBA 13" gonflé en ram + 256go en attendant la Rev2 du Retina. Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## nemrod (26 Juin 2012)

Que je vais pas attendre la Rev B


----------



## David16 (26 Juin 2012)

C'est surtout à vous de vous demandez si ç'est primordiale de changer sa bécane dans les semaines qui arrivent !  Moi super content de mon 2012 15" unibody ! J'ai joué un peu avec la bête ce soir et ravit .Vraiement content de passer sur un 15" HiRes ...aprés pour le rétina vaut mieux je pense attendre une REV:2   On en reparlerat dans quelques mois ....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> C'est surtout à vous de vous demandez si ç'est primordiale de changer sa bécane dans les semaines qui arrivent !  Moi super content de mon 2012 15" unibody ! J'ai joué un peu avec la bête ce soir et ravit .Vraiement content de passer sur un 15" HiRes ...aprés pour le rétina vaut mieux je pense attendre une REV:2   On en reparlerat dans quelques mois ....



Tout à fait et ravi également. Dans le cas de l'Unibody, c'est une mise à jour de la carte mère comme il y en a déjà eu plusieurs. On a la plus grande sécurité quand Apple sort une version avec un simple speed bumb comme pour les lates 2011. Ici, les IVB n'étant pas bien différents des SNB, il n'y a pas non plus de redesign intégral. Donc on reste sur du "presque" éprouvé. 

Le châssis, les charnières, le carter d'écran et les écrans de l'Unibody sont connus. Et pour avoir eu un des premiers unibody où les charnières étaient trop moles, ça ne me tente plus d'essayer.


----------



## xEk (26 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Oui ben on a la même conclusion que sur anandtech.
> 
> Moi je me pose quelques questions:
> 
> ...




Après le risque c'est qu'on est sans cesse en quête de la dernière techno pour faire ces achats du coup vu la vitesse d'évolution des processeurs (et du hardware en général, je pense à la chute des prix des SSD notamment...) on est sans cesse en train de remettre en question ces achats, ça a déjà été le cas pour le passage à Sandy Bridge.

Malheureusement c'est un cercle vicieux, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de VRAI bon choix, ça dépend beaucoup des situations de chacun.


----------



## resatu (26 Juin 2012)

Salut, pour ma part je me pose la question de savoir si a config égale (ssd et ram) le MBPc n'est pas plus performant que le MBPr ? Le MBPc n'ayant pas à traiter avec l'écran retina et tout ce que cela implique, les perf graphiques ne serait t'elle pas à son avantage.

-

Pour ma par je compte m'acheté le MBPc entrée de game (je dispose déjà d'un ssd M4 256 et de 2*4 de ram en 1333) et ayant un usage basique, mail/web/compta/iPhoto... pas de jeux.


----------



## David16 (26 Juin 2012)

Attention sur un classique 2012 c'est du 1600mhz !   Moi j'ai faillis prendre le rétina . Puis je me suis résonné vu le pris de la bête et surtout car j'avais besoin de 512 go de ssd ! Mais sortant d'un modéle 13" , je le trouve térrible et alors aussi impossible d'entendre les ventilos à 2000 tr . Il fait vraiement moins de bruit que mon 13" 2011 ... Trés belle machine rien à rajouter .  Pour te répondre je pense comme toi pour le rétina ... L'écran doit bouffer pas mâl de ressources !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

La DDR3-1333 passe aussi mais bon... A moins de déjà l'avoir, c'est mieux de prendre de la DDR3-1600.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (27 Juin 2012)

Un truc qu'on ne dit pas assez, c'est que le retina, c'est 8 à 10 degrés de moins à pleine puissance pour la face inférieure de l'appareil.
Il a certes quelques défauts mais pour ceux qui aiment garder leur cuisses crues ou aldente tout au plus, c'est un argument qui compte, en plus du poids qui est sensiblement réduit.


edit: @Pascal

des MBPr Haswell dès juin-juillet 2013 tu l'envisages facilement?


----------



## resatu (27 Juin 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Attention sur un classique 2012 c'est du 1600mhz !   Moi j'ai faillis prendre le rétina . Puis je me suis résonné vu le pris de la bête et surtout car j'avais besoin de 512 go de ssd ! Mais sortant d'un modéle 13" , je le trouve térrible et alors aussi impossible d'entendre les ventilos à 2000 tr . Il fait vraiement moins de bruit que mon 13" 2011 ... Trés belle machine rien à rajouter .  Pour te répondre je pense comme toi pour le rétina ... L'écran doit bouffer pas mâl de ressources !



1333mhz, je dispose déjà de la ram et de plus vu mon usage...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Un truc qu'on ne dit pas assez, c'est que le retina, c'est 8 à 10 degrés de moins à pleine puissance pour la face inférieure de l'appareil.
> Il a certes quelques défauts mais pour ceux qui aiment garder leur cuisses crues ou aldente tout au plus, c'est un argument qui compte, en plus du poids qui est sensiblement réduit.
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a déjà eu des tests de MacBook Pro 15,4 2012 classique pour dire que le Rétina est 8 à 10°C moins chaud sur le bas ? 

Pour Haswell, il n'y a pas de date très précise. Intel dit alterner tick et tock mais et grosso modo, on constate un changement de technologie de gravure en alternance avec un nouvelle architecture +/- chaque année. Apple n'aura pas plus l'exclusivité d'Haswell qu'elle n'en a eu pour Ivy Bridge ou Arrendale. Pour Sandy Bridge, le fait qu'Apple utilise le nouveau Thunderbolt d'Intel lui a permis d'avoir les premiers chipsets B3 corrigés mais c'était un cas de figure spécifique.  

Arrendale avril 2010  32 nm : pas de problème
Sandy Bridge mars 2011 32 nm : bug PCH lancement initialement prévu début février.
Ivy Bridge avril 2012 22 nm : problème de production en 22 nm, annonce avril, dispo fin juin
Haswell avril 2012 22 nm : si tout va bien, or dernièrement...

Personne n'est actuellement en mesure de dire quand Haswell sera prêt. Pour le 22 nm, quand il a été dévoilé Q2 2011, Intel laissait pour ainsi dire penser que tout était déjà prêt. On a pourtant bien vu que ça merdait début avril 2012 avec un lancement étalé sur tout le mois (chipset, puis fin de NDA, puis annonce et enfin commercialisation officielle un dimanche matin)...


----------



## TheloniousMiles (27 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a déjà eu des tests de MacBook Pro 15,4 2012 classique pour dire que le Rétina est 8 à 10°C moins chaud sur le bas ?









http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review/12

C'est effectivement par rapport à un MBP 2011 donc Sandy Bridge, ce qui m'avait momentanément échappé. Néanmoins on voit bien que le retina met l'accent sur le refroidissement de la partie inférieure contrairement au classique.
Pour l'eau de la douche, on est désormais à une température bien plus acceptable à 42°C. Maintenant il faut voir ce que ça donne en matière de plaque d'acier sur les genoux, mais pour moi c'est une nette amélioration.

On verra bien courant septembre si j'opte pour le Ivy Bridge ou si j'attends les nouvelles puces. Dans tous les cas ça sera pour moi une grosse claque, et dans la gueule, et dans le portefeuille!


----------



## tuxchemistry (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Il paraît que la dalle matte (HR Antiglare) sur les Macbook Pro mid 2012 est nettement moins lumineuse que sur les Macbook pro 2011 quelqu'un sait il confirmer?

Ou si il existe une review de ce modèle 

Merci


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (28 Juin 2012)

Un point qui a été oublier c'est que le classique est plus performant au niveau graphique, il a été dit que meme les 512 mo du classic etait plus performant que les 1go du retina 

http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/les-performances-macbook-pro-pouces-2012/529029/

 Et je tiens aussi a dire que si on met le classic en config similaire au macbook pro retina celui ci est moins chère 
Classic :  2379(haute de gamme +ecran HD) + 150 E de 16 go de ram + SSD de 512 go a 400 E = 2929E
Retina : 3098 haut de gamme ( 16 go de ram )


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

resatu a dit:


> Salut, pour ma part je me pose la question de savoir si a config égale (ssd et ram) le MBPc n'est pas plus performant que le MBPr ? Le MBPc n'ayant pas à traiter avec l'écran retina et tout ce que cela implique, les perf graphiques ne serait t'elle pas à son avantage.
> 
> -
> 
> Pour ma par je compte m'acheté le MBPc entrée de game (je dispose déjà d'un ssd M4 256 et de 2*4 de ram en 1333) et ayant un usage basique, mail/web/compta/iPhoto... pas de jeux.





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai aussi commandé 2 x 8 Go de DDR3-1600 CL10 Corsair Vengeance. En fait, elles étaient restée dans mon panier...



A quoi correspond CL 10 ?


----------



## kalm (28 Juin 2012)

Il y a   également OWC qui fait de la 1600 MHz CL9 compatible MAC en Kit 8 et 16GB
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/1600DDR3S08S/


kit 2X4 GB: 60USD
Voltage: 1.35V
CL9
Elle est dispo en Europe chez MacUgrade 54Euros et 140Euros le Kit 2x8GB en 1600 MHz CL9 

http://macupgrade.eu/catalog/macbook-macbook-pro-2012-unibody-macbook-pro-c-218_219_251.html

A noter que selon les test d'OWC  le passage de 1333 et la 1600MHz il  ne faut pas espérer un gain de plus de 2 voir 3% max ,voir 0% dans certaine tache.


----------



## pld1 (28 Juin 2012)

hello ! 

voilà mon tout 1er message sur ce forum. J'ai lu et parcouru avec attention et intéret toutes les pages de ce topic, car il est temps pour moi d'acheter un macbook pro. Ce sera aussi mon 1er mac perso. 

Jusque là il n'y a que des PCs à la maison et le MacPro au boulot. 
Mais voilà, je suis très sensible au bruit et ma question est la suivante: après avoir balancé entre l'un et l'autre je pense m'acheter un macbook pro classique HD écran mat 2012, et je me demandais par ces températures élevées auxquelles nous sommes exposés ces jours ci (30°-35°), si le ventilo se déclenchait en utilisation normale par ex. en surfant ou en utilisant Photoshop, ou alors en regardant un film (si oui au bout de combien de temps ?..). Aussi, si il y a plusieurs paliers de ventilation ? 
Le fait d'opter pour un SSD améliore ce point, non ? Je vois que vous le conseillez fortement. Si j'achetais un SSD, est-il facile de le monter ? Y'a t-il un tutorial clair quelque part ? 
Et faut-il vraiment changer de mémoire si l'on ne veut pas en rajouter. Les barrettes que l'on trouve dans le commerce à fréquence égale sont elles meilleures que les barrettes standards livrées avec la machine ? 

Ca fait beaucoup de questions pour une 1ère fois ! 

Thanks


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Non, la chaleur d'aujourd'hui n'impacte pas le comportement de la machine. Il fait 26°C dans mon bureau au lieu de 22°C et les ventilateurs restent à 2000 rpm (inaudibles) même sur 4x YouTube en 1080p. Pour ce qui est des MKV, j'en ai sais rien. Utiliser Photoshop, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose... Les ventilateurs sont asservis à la température. Les paliers sont de 50 rpm de 2000 à 6200 rpm.

Pour les autres questions, les topics ne manquent pas.


----------



## Teyddi (28 Juin 2012)

Coucou, je suis un actuel possesseur d'un macbook "blanc" late 2008 bas de gamme et je souhaite enfin changer pour le macbook pro 2012 que j'attendais depuis un moment. J'ai choisi le modèle 15" classique à 1879 Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,3 GHz. J'aimerais l'updater à 8Go de RAM ainsi que supprimer le disque dur pour un SSD Crucial 128Go M4. Je voulais savoir si c'était une bonne idée de mettre un SSD, s'il était mieux plutôt de le mettre à la place du superdrive et de garder le dd de base et si c'était de bonnes caractéristiques pour moi qui joue surtout à des jeux et n'utilise pas de logiciels dis professionnels ? 

Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a bon échos concernant l'écran anti-reflet haute résolution d'apple ? J'avoue hésiter car les reflets des macbook pro 2011 me dérangent un peu mais pour moi 100 d'investissement supplémentaire restent une certaine somme. ^^

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## resatu (28 Juin 2012)

Teyddi a dit:


> Coucou, je suis un actuel possesseur d'un macbook "blanc" late 2008 bas de gamme et je souhaite enfin changer pour le macbook pro 2012 que j'attendais depuis un moment. J'ai choisi le modèle 15" classique à 1879 Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,3 GHz. J'aimerais l'updater à 8Go de RAM ainsi que supprimer le disque dur pour un SSD Crucial 128Go M4. Je voulais savoir si c'était une bonne idée de mettre un SSD, s'il était mieux plutôt de le mettre à la place du superdrive et de garder le dd de base et si c'était de bonnes caractéristiques pour moi qui joue surtout à des jeux et n'utilise pas de logiciels dis professionnels ?
> 
> Aussi, est-ce qu'il y a bon échos concernant l'écran anti-reflet haute résolution d'apple ? J'avoue hésiter car les reflets des macbook pro 2011 me dérangent un peu mais pour moi 100 d'investissement supplémentaire restent une certaine somme. ^^
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses !



Slt, j'ai actuellement la config suivante, sur un macbook pro 2010 C2D : unDD 1To et en lieu du superdrive un  SSD M4 256.

Apres un peu plus d'un an d'utilisation pour un usage très basique, hormis stocker des vidéos, mes bibliothèques itunes et iphoto, biblio que j'ai d'ailleurs remis sur le SSD, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt. Si tes différentes biblio ne sont pas trop grosses, 40Go en tout, avec l'usb 3 et un hub tu pourras externaliser tes plus gros fichiers et mettre le SSD en lieu du DD d'origine.
Sinon l'extraction du superdrive et la mise en place du caddy est relativement facile.


----------



## alain64po (28 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ......
> 
> *A compléter !*
> - Température et bruit des machines. Selon les tests, le Rétina devient désagréable au toucher en vraie charge (rendu 3D, jeu). C'était pas très différent sur les MacBook Pro 2011... Les Rétina sont dits silencieux, personne n'a encore posté un test avec des mesures au sonomètre (attendons les tests de Notebook Check et Anand Tech)
> ...



Attention, un article récent est apparu sur la chaleur dégagée dans plusieurs modes opératoires et de fonctionnement (caméra thermique)
Il n'est pas si mal que cela en fait mais il manque la comparaison (images thermiques) avec un MBP 15" classique.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Il y a eu des comparaisons avec les 2011 sur Anand Tech 10°C de moins pour le MacBook Pro Rétina face au MacBook Pro 2011. Mais de toutes façons, les MacBook Pro 2012 classiques chauffent aussi moins que les 2011. On a les mêmes températures avec presque 1000 rpm de moins pour les ventilateurs. 

Perso, j'ai mesuré ça (uniquement pour les classiques) et sur les sondes internes :


Ouvrir le terminal et taper 4x : yes > /dev/null &
Ce test simple place 4 cores à 100% d'activité. Après une heure, voici de ce relève iStat Pro :

MacBook Pro Core i7 2,6 GHz 2012 :
CPU : - °C
CPU Heatsink : 52°C à 50°C
Enclosure base : 32°C à 28°C
Enclosure base 2 : 32°C à 28°C
Enclosure base 3 : 31°C à 28°C
GPU : 60°C à 61°C
Heatsink B : 57°C à 57°C

Right fan : 4889 à 5350 rpm
Left fan : 4885 à 5350 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 37,2 à 38,6 dB(A)


MacBook Pro Core i7 2,2 GHz 2011 :
CPU : 86°C
CPU Heatsink : 55°C
Enclosure base : 27°C
Enclosure base 2 : 27°C 
Enclosure base 3 : 27°C
GPU : 61°C
Heatsink B : 57°C

Right fan : 6064 rpm
Left fan : 6079 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 41,7~41,9 dB(A)


MacBook Pro Core i5 2,53 GHz 2010 :
CPU : 86°C
CPU Heatsink : 56°C
Enclosure base : 34°C
Enclosure base 2 : 34°C 
Enclosure base 3 : 30°C
GPU : 61°C
Heatsink B : 56°C

Right fan : 3800 rpm
Left fan : 3800 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 33,8~33,9 dB(A)


----------



## LvE (28 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> MacBook Pro Core i7 2,6 GHz 2012 :
> 
> Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 37,2 à 38,6 dB(A)
> 
> ...



Ok .. donc sachant qu'avec +3 dB on double le bruit .... le MBP 2012 est 2x moins bruyant que le 2011 ...


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (28 Juin 2012)

Merci Pascal 

Les 4 coeurs a 100% pendant une heure ?
Sa monte que de sa au niveau de la chaleur le classic 2012 ? 
Et pour les ventillos  37,2 a 38,6 dB(A) sa correspond a quoi ? C'est audible ? C'est fort ? 

Merci !


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juin 2012)

Simplement merci !


----------



## TheloniousMiles (29 Juin 2012)

Ne pas confondre puissance sonore et volume sonore perçu. +3dB pour un signal continu ne veut pas nécessairement dire que le son est perçu comme deux fois plus fort.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

De rien. 

Quelques précisions sur les chiffres et la méthode. Chaque commande ne crée qu'un thread, le processeur est donc à moitié vu que les Core i7 Quad ont 8 threads. Ceci étant l'important n'est pas vraiment là. Ca simule juste une charge importante sans tomber dans les stress tests genre SmallluxGPU : 100% du CPU et 100% du GPU (au final, les ventilateurs arriveraient toujours à 6200 rpm ou pas loin). Je crois que j'ai déjà posté le temps pour ce genre de test super lourd.

Le cas du MacBook Pro 2012 (classique) est différent. La vitesse des ventilateurs varie entre les deux valeurs données sur 3 à 5 minutes. Elle semble ne jamais se stabiliser comme sur les 2010 et 2011. Si retrouver le calme du modèles 2010 serait idéal, le 2012 a au moins l'avantage de réduire la vitesse des ventilateurs quand il le peut. Il chauffe alors un peu plus et les accélères passé une temp (que je n'ai pas relevée). Une fois les temps réduites, les ventilateurs ralentissent. 

32 dBA, ça correspond une pièce très calme. C'est aussi la limite de mon appareil.
35 dBA, on entend les ventilateurs mais disons qu'il faut "tendre" l'oreille.
37 dBA, on entend le bruit des ventilateurs, c'est pas encore trop gênant. 
39 dBA, c'est chiant. On l'entend le bruit à plus de 8 mètres.
40 dBA, ca dérange qqui qui écoute à télévision à l'autre bout du salon...

Traduit en rpm, mon MacBook Pro me casse les oreilles à partir de ~4900 rpm soit ~38 dBA. 

Les MacBook Pro 2011 et 2012 peuvent avoir les ventilateurs à 6200 rpm et émettre plus de 41 dBA (ce qui n'était pour ainsi dire presque jamais le cas de mon 2010). Ca semble aussi plus rare sur les 2012 que les 2011 mais je n'ai pas encore assez de recul...

PS : J'ai mesuré à hauteur de tête. Plus on mesure près de la source de bruit, plus les dBA montent.


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

Ok, merci pour les détails Pascal. Je n'ai pas annulé ma commande pour le Retina, je prends donc le risque. Si c'est pas ok ce sera retour direct de la machine et passage au MBA 13 full options.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

Effectivement, le mieux est de juger par soi-même en fonction de son usage. Je n'ai pas retourné mon 2012 alors qu'en charge max il arrive au même niveau sonore que le 2011 que j'avais rembalé. La différence, c'est que celui-ci, selon mon usage, n'arrive pas trop souvent au bruit maximum. 


 Depuis que les processeurs ont des fréquences variable (1200 MHz au repos), une fréquence garantie avec tous les cores en charge (par exemple 2,6 GHz) et des fréquences Turbo selon le nombre de cores en charge (jusqu'à 3,6 GHz pour 1 core à 100%, 3,5 GHz pour 2 cores à 100%, etc), que des trucs comme Flash chargent un processeur à mort ou que des navigateurs pourris forcent l'usage de la carte dédiée, c'est un beau merdier pour qualifier le niveau sonore. 

Vu les mesure d'Anand Tech, on peut estimer qu'un MacBook Pro Rétina fera de 0,5 à 1 dBA de moins que les mesures sur un classique. Mais à mon avis, une fois les ventilos à plus de 4800 rpm, ça dérange...


----------



## tuxchemistry (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal, as-tu pris une dalle matte? as-tu quelques mesures pour cet écran? ou la marque (Samsung) qui pourrait être identique aux modèles de 2011 ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Juin 2012)

La dalle est une LTN154MT07, c'est la même depuis 2010 pour tous les modèles Hi Res. Elle est très bien notée dans les tests. Noir dans les 0,5 cd/m² et blanc max à 300 cd/m² selon Notebook Check, donc contraste 600 à 1.


----------



## tuxchemistry (29 Juin 2012)

Merci ! Je la trouve superbe aussi  !


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La dalle est une LTN154MT07, c'est la même depuis 2010 pour tous les modèles Hi Res. Elle est très bien notée dans les tests. Noir dans les 0,5 cd/m² et blanc max à 300 cd/m² selon Notebook Check, donc contraste 600 à 1.



Et ne vire pas au jaune .


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu les mesure d'Anand Tech, on peut estimer qu'un MacBook Pro Rétina fera de 0,5 à 1 dBA de moins que les mesures sur un classique. Mais à mon avis, une fois les ventilos à plus de 4800 rpm, ça dérange...



Tu penses qu'il y a une forte différence de puissance entre le Retina 2,6 et 2,3 ? J'imagine que les lags ne viennent pas de là...


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y a une forte différence de puissance entre le Retina 2,6 et 2,3 ? J'imagine que les lags ne viennent pas de là...



Va falloir te le dire combien de fois ? Problème d'accélération matérielle, sera corrigé dans ML :rateau:


----------



## robertodino (29 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Va falloir te le dire combien de fois ? Problème d'accélération matérielle, sera corrigé dans ML :rateau:



Apparement non... Regarde... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixeNzzJBXQ


----------



## Johaze (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je compte bientôt m'acheter le macbook pro 15'' classic haut de gamme ( Core 2,6 GHz / 8Go RAM) avec disque dur 7200 / min et une dalle mate pour pouvoir passer plus tard sur un disque dur SSD mini 500Go et 16Go RAM. Pourtant je doute encore un peu av le retina.

Je compte beaucoup jouer avec mon mac sous windows.

J'aimerais savoir si le macbook pro classic haut de gamme avec un DD 7200 / min est plus performant en jeu que le retina d'entrée de gamme?

ou sinon en remplaçant le DD par un SSD encore une fois serait-il plus performant que le retina en jeu.

Avez vous des test entre ces config?

Les test que tu as mit en lien pascal sont pas mal mais compare le classic avec la GT 650 M 512Mo et le retina av 1Go.

http://www.barefeats.com/mbp12gx.html

j'ai également vu un test sur portal 2 disant que le classic était plus performant mais juste un test n'est pas suffisant pour en déduire un conclusion

http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/les-performances-macbook-pro-pouces-2012/529029/

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juin 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y a une forte différence de puissance entre le Retina 2,6 et 2,3 ? J'imagine que les lags ne viennent pas de là...



Non, la différence ne vient pas de là. 



robertodino a dit:


> Apparement non... Regarde...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uixeNzzJBXQ



Ce ne sont que des bêtas de Mountain Lion... 



Johaze a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte bientôt m'acheter le macbook pro 15'' classic haut de gamme ( Core 2,6 GHz / 8Go RAM) avec disque dur 7200 / min et une dalle mate pour pouvoir passer plus tard sur un disque dur SSD mini 500Go et 16Go RAM. Pourtant je doute encore un peu av le retina.
> 
> ...



Un MacBook Pro Rétina 2,6 GHz avec une GeForce GT 650m 1 Go et un MacBook Pro 2,6 GHz avec une GeForce GT 650m 1 Go ont les mêmes performances. En dessous, il y a le MacBook Pro Rétina 2,3 GHz car il a une GeForce GT 1 Go et enfin le MacBook Pro 2,3 GHz avec la GeForce GT 650m 512 Mo. 

Il n'y a de toutes manières pas eu de tests qui comparent 512 Mo vs 1 Go avec le même processeur. 

Portal 2, c'est n'importe quoi pour mesurer des performances. C'est moteur graphique qui a qqc comme 7 ans. C'est plus un bench CPU qu'autre chose.


----------



## slash63 (30 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas les ventilateurs que tu entends mais le disque dur.



slt effectivement quand je presse légèrement la coque a droite du track pad le bruit s'estompe énormément ... il ne gratte pas mais fait vraiment un bruit de ventilateur...
problème au montage....
ça fait chier car  en environnement calme ça s'entend sans problème...
pfffff


----------



## robertodino (1 Juillet 2012)

Personnellement je me pose encore la question. Il est possible que j'annule ma commande pour mon MacBook Retina. Par contre je me vois mal retourner sur le MacBook classique vu la direction que Apple est en train de prendre. Au cas où ce sera en tout cas un MacBook air 13 pouces, et là encore je ne serai pas satisfait à 100 % de mon achat, car j'imagine que l'année prochaine ils essayeront vraiment de passer un peu plus de modèles au Retina.

Par contre pour les Pros je peux comprendre que le Macbook classique peut convenir.


----------



## Nyrvan (1 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Personnellement je me pose encore la question. Il est possible que j'annule ma commande pour mon MacBook Retina. Par contre je me vois mal retourner sur le MacBook classique vu la direction que Apple est en train de prendre. Au cas où ce sera en tout cas un MacBook air 13 pouces, et là encore je ne serai pas satisfait à 100 % de mon achat, car j'imagine que l'année prochaine ils essayeront vraiment de passer un peu plus de modèles au Retina.
> 
> Par contre pour les Pros je peux comprendre que le Macbook classique peut convenir.



A force, je crois que tu te poses beaucoup trop de questions pour peu de choses. On sait que dans certaines situations, Lion sur un MacBook Pro Retina peut éventuellement engendrer quelques rares lags. On sait aussi, que Lion, c'est pas franchement le système le plus stable qu'Apple ait sorti et que les choses seront en nette amélioration avec Mountain Lion.

Donc pourquoi vouloir annuler ta commande ? Au pire des cas, si l'ordinateur que tu recevras ne te satisfait pas, alors il te suffira de le renvoyer pour être intégralement rembourser. A ce moment, tu pourras éventuellement prendre un MacBook Air pour faire la transition (et revendre celui-ci une année plus tard voir dans plus longtemps si la machine te satisfait).


----------



## tropezina (1 Juillet 2012)

Heureux propriétaire du macbook pro retine 2.3, je regretterais fortement d'avoir acheté, le macbook pro 2012, car malgré tous les points jugés pour moi trop rapidement, je pense qu'il y aura un avant et un après, et qu'à la revente il n'y aura pas photo.
Je l'ai depuis près de 15 jours et c'est un vrai bonheur.


----------



## robertodino (1 Juillet 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> A force, je crois que tu te poses beaucoup trop de questions pour peu de choses. On sait que dans certaines situations, Lion sur un MacBook Pro Retina peut éventuellement engendrer quelques rares lags. On sait aussi, que Lion, c'est pas franchement le système le plus stable qu'Apple ait sorti et que les choses seront en nette amélioration avec Mountain Lion.
> 
> Donc pourquoi vouloir annuler ta commande ? Au pire des cas, si l'ordinateur que tu recevras ne te satisfait pas, alors il te suffira de le renvoyer pour être intégralement rembourser. A ce moment, tu pourras éventuellement prendre un MacBook Air pour faire la transition (et revendre celui-ci une année plus tard voir dans plus longtemps si la machine te satisfait).



Oui, tu n'as pas tort. Merci du conseil.


----------



## atcha_sama (2 Juillet 2012)

commande d'un macbook pro retina 15" avec 16go. 

Franchement pour l'attente concédée assez énervante (livrée pour  aout ) , je me demande si je vais pas choper un macbook pro 15" classique haut de gamme. 

On peut y ajouter un ssd , de la ram sur le bousin pour un prix assez convenable. 

En virant le lecteur CD , la différence de poids se fait  - elle sentir ?


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (2 Juillet 2012)

Le classique est le choix raisonnable ( plus ou moins ) 
Pour ce qui est du rétina , pour moi c'est un coup de poker : 

-Soit il s'avère que la machine est vraiment ce quelle est , une machine de fous qui tient dans le temps, avec un ecran exploité a fond , qui use pas la batterie rapidement , un SSD changeable qui vaut pas la peau du cul ( http://www.macg.co/news/voir/250322/owc-revoit-sa-gamme-de-ssd-pour-macbook-air ) , une reparation qui vaut pas un bras ( bon la je reve ) 

-Soit cette machine est un mac qui est faux, un ecran qui restera longtemps ( 1-2 ans sur deja ) quasi inexploitable pour la majorité des applis et des os , avec un systeme de ventillations qui recupere la poussiere plus qu'autre chose( aérations sur le cotés, et completement ouvert jusye devant l'ecran ) , qui est prévue pour mourrir dans 1 et 1 mois, des cartes graphiques trop fines qui ne sont pas vraiment ce qu'elles sont ( diff des cartes graph du classic et de celles du retina ), et le faite que ce mac est quesi irremplaçable ( seul le ssd peut etre changer pas soit , et encore) 

Donc voilà je rapellerais juste qu'on sait que les premières générations sont jamais très très fiable ... Mais chacun est libre de choisir, j'espère me tromper et pouvoir voys écoutez dans 3 ans dire que vous avez toujours le macbook pro retina !


----------



## CultureMac (2 Juillet 2012)

Serait-il possible d'avoir un comparatif d'écran entre le MacBook Pro 15 et le MacBook Pro Retina concernant la luminosité et la colorimétrie ?


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (2 Juillet 2012)

On a pas grand chose , page 3 de ce sujet y a une photos c'est tout ... ( de ce que je sais )


----------



## robertodino (3 Juillet 2012)

Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Soit cette machine est un mac qui est faux, un ecran qui restera longtemps ( 1-2 ans sur deja ) quasi inexploitable pour la majorité des applis et des os , avec un systeme de ventillations qui recupere la poussiere plus qu'autre chose( aérations sur le cotés, et completement ouvert jusye devant l'ecran ) , qui est prévue pour mourrir dans 1 et 1 mois, des cartes graphiques trop fines qui ne sont pas vraiment ce qu'elles sont ( diff des cartes graph du classic et de celles du retina ), et le faite que ce mac est quesi irremplaçable ( seul le ssd peut etre changer pas soit , et encore)



Je vois mal Apple sortir une machine qui ne tienne pas plus d'une année et ce n'est pas parce que je suis en attente du miens. 

Non, Apple fait de la pub sur toutes les chaînes pour le Retina, c'est pas pour rien. À mon avis ils savent très bien ce qu'ils font. C'est le genre de trucs qui peut ternir une image de marque.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Juillet 2012)

De toutes façons, Rétina ou pas, dans 6 ou 7 mois, il y aura une mise à jour avec des processeurs plus rapides et des processeurs graphique avec une fréquence plus élevée. Les modèles actuels ne resteront pas inchangés jusqu'à la sortie d'Haswell mi-2013. Qui sait Apple fera peut-être aussi un 1680x1050 Rétina...


----------



## nemrod (3 Juillet 2012)

Mac_Or_ NotMac a dit:


> Le classique est le choix raisonnable ( plus ou moins )
> Pour ce qui est du rétina , pour moi c'est un coup de poker :
> 
> -Soit il s'avère que la machine est vraiment ce quelle est , une machine de fous qui tient dans le temps, avec un ecran exploité a fond , qui use pas la batterie rapidement , un SSD changeable qui vaut pas la peau du cul ( http://www.macg.co/news/voir/250322/owc-revoit-sa-gamme-de-ssd-pour-macbook-air ) , une reparation qui vaut pas un bras ( bon la je reve )
> ...



T'as trouvé, c'est pas un vrai et en plus l'obsolescence programmée est prévue en 18 mois 

Une question, tout le monde sait qu'il est plus sur de prendre une rev B, mais pourquoi certains le rabâchent comme cela ? Pour se convaincre ? Pour évacuer ?

Parce que bon si c'est ça c'est lourd, voire triste. Si encore c'était le cas d'une personne demandant des infos sur ce qu'elle ne connaît pas :hein:


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

+1 avec Nemrod

si APPLE sortait des daubes à fond les ballons en rev A, ils auraient mis la clé sous la porte! 

je dis pas qu'un AC n'est pas utile (j'en ai pris un avec l'achat de mon retina) MAIS bon c'est lourd c'est vrai de lire des propos disant: "vous allez vous mordre les doigts etc etc"


----------



## brunnno (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> De toutes façons, Rétina ou pas, dans 6 ou 7 mois, il y aura une mise à jour avec des processeurs plus rapides et des processeurs graphique avec une fréquence plus élevée. Les modèles actuels ne resteront pas inchangés jusqu'à la sortie d'Haswell mi-2013. *Qui sait Apple fera peut-être aussi un 1680x1050 Rétina... *



Un rétina 1680x1050 ???? 
ok sur un écran de 5 ou 7 pouces, sinon je vois pas....


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> +1 avec Nemrod
> 
> si APPLE sortait des daubes à fond les ballons en rev A, ils auraient mis la clé sous la porte!
> 
> je dis pas qu'un AC n'est pas utile (j'en ai pris un avec l'achat de mon retina) MAIS bon c'est lourd c'est vrai de lire des propos disant: "vous allez vous mordre les doigts etc etc"



Pourtant, le MacBook Air Rev.A était une vraie daube, tout comme le MBP Rev.A et le MacBook Rev.A .

Air Rev A : Lent, pas autonome, problème de charnière (Jusqu'au changement de design), chauffe
MBP Rev A : Chauffe insupportable (Vraiment, le Core Duo était horrible), quelques problèmes de GPU (Radeon x1600).
MB Rev A : Chauffe, problème de CM (Comme sur le Pro quoi).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Juillet 2012)

brunnno a dit:


> Un rétina 1680x1050 ????
> ok sur un écran de 5 ou 7 pouces, sinon je vois pas....


 
3360x2100 pour faire du 1680x1050 en HiDPI. 



kolargol31 a dit:


> +1 avec Nemrod
> 
> si APPLE sortait des daubes à fond les ballons en rev A, ils auraient mis la clé sous la porte!
> 
> je dis pas qu'un AC n'est pas utile (j'en ai pris un avec l'achat de mon retina) MAIS bon c'est lourd c'est vrai de lire des propos disant: "vous allez vous mordre les doigts etc etc"


 
En même temps, le couplet_ il n'y a que le Retina et blablabla_ comme quelques posts plus haut, c'est guère mieux. On dirait des gosses de 12 ans...

+1 avec Etienne000 pour les premiers MacBook Air (j'ai eu cette plaque chauffante), les premiers MacBook Pro (pas acheté téllement c'était grave niveau chauffe et plantages avec la Radeon X1600), premiers MacBook Pro Unibody (j'ai eu un T9550 qui chauffait à mort, autonomie faible, écran qui ne tenait pas à son angle d'ouverture après deux mois).

Si certains ont envie d'acheter de la nouveauté pour le principe ou parce qu'il leur convient mieux et que d'autres préfèrent un modèle éprouvé, ce n'est même pas à débattre.


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (3 Juillet 2012)

Par faux , j'entend que c'est une grosse façade commercial ... Mais j'espère sincérement me tromper ! 
Mais comme dit plus haut, les premières générations de nouveaux produits sont jamais fiable ( je parle pas du faite quelle soit meilleurs, car les prochaines le seront indégniablement mais de leur fiabilité ) ! 

Mais après je veut pas faire un débat je dit juste mon point de vue...


Et pascal : je pense pas que d'ici l'année pochaine ils vont sortir d'autre macbook pro ( imac cet été ou a la rentrée c'est tout ... ) car en septembre c'est l'iphone 5 et l'IOS 6 ! 
Après ils vont peut être faire comme l'année dernière avec une mise a jour vraiment légère ( late 2011 ) , mais apres c'est l'année prochaine que du lourd sortira avec Haswell début 2013


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si certains ont envie d'acheter de la nouveauté pour le principe ou parce qu'il leur convient mieux et que d'autres préfèrent un modèle éprouvé, ce n'est même pas à débattre.



Là je suis à 200% d'accord


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Juillet 2012)

Pour Haswell, je doute que ce soit début 2013 et pour plusieurs bonnes raisons. Professionnellement, j'ai des contacts directs chez Intel notamment pour ce qui est des processeurs et des nouveautés. Intel n'a donné aucune date, absolument aucune ni officiellement, ni officieusement. Ce qui est sur Internet n'est que spéculations. Quand on approche d'un lancement (genre six mois avant), on commence a avoir des infos plus concrètes. Actuellement, il n'en est rien...
Intel n'a même pas encore commercialisé les Core i3 Ivy Bridge pour desktop et les versions Mobile viennent juste d'arriver. Il suffit de voir le cycle de vie des processeurs Core ix; il dépasse généralement l'année. 

Du coup, Haswell ce ne sera pas avant H2 2013. 

Après, les gens semblent attendre monts et merveilles d'Haswell. Mais pourquoi donc ? On est passé de Nehalem (westmere) à Sandy Bridge sans gains énormes et il y avait changement d'architecture.  Il ne faut pas croire qu'on a chaque  fois droit au mêmes gains que quand on est passé de l'architecture Core (celles des Core 2 Duo) ) Nehalem.


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Juillet 2012)

Petite anecdote:

je sais plus si c'est sur ce topic que l'on parlait de l'absence des Kesingtons sur les retinas 

mais en fait il existe au japon des dizaines et dizaines de soluces pour ça: des trucs que 'lon met sur les ports USB et qui se ferme

(ok cela supprime un port USB Mais j'ai pas réponse à tout)


----------



## robertodino (3 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Après, les gens semblent attendre monts et merveilles d'Haswell. Mais pourquoi donc ? On est passé de Nehalem (westmere) à Sandy Bridge sans gains énormes et il y avait changement d'architecture.  Il ne faut pas croire qu'on a chaque  fois droit au mêmes gains que quand on est passé de l'architecture Core (celles des Core 2 Duo) ) Nehalem.



Plus que Haswell ce serait un autre solution GPU qu'il faudrait pour le Rétina. C'est à se demander si la 4000 n'est pas superflue sur le nouveau MBPR...


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Plus que Haswell ce serait un autre solution GPU qu'il faudrait pour le Rétina. C'est à se demander si la 4000 n'est pas superflue sur le nouveau MBPR...



Pour avoir 7 heures d'autonomie, le HD4000 sert


----------



## robertodino (3 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Pour avoir 7 heures d'autonomie, le HD4000 sert



Oui, mais c'est aussi sacrifier la fluidité sur le Retina, une lame à double tranchant...


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est aussi sacrifier la fluidité sur le Retina, une lame à double tranchant...



Ce sera corrigé :sleep:


----------



## robertodino (3 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ce sera corrigé :sleep:



Oui, je l'espère aussi. Par contre je pose une question, quelqu'un d'entre vous a reçu un Retina avant les délais prévus par Apple sur le Store en ligne?

PS: @Etienne000 argh, je ne peux plus te donner de CDB


----------



## TheloniousMiles (3 Juillet 2012)

Hors sujet, robertodino mais je trouve que le mec sur ta photo ressemble assez au mec de la série "bref" sur canal+


----------



## nemrod (3 Juillet 2012)

Bon je vous quitte, enfin ce thread, je comprend les personnes qui ont des inquiétudes quant à une Rev A mais pas celles qui remettent de l'huile sur le feu juste pour se soulager 

Pas eu de souci avec deux Rev A moi  et sinon y a l'AC, c'est fait pour ça.

Vive la lumière


----------



## robertodino (3 Juillet 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Hors sujet, robertodino mais je trouve que le mec sur ta photo ressemble assez au mec de la série "bref" sur canal+



Le mec sur la photo c'est moi. Et Bref je connais pas, je suis Luxo 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




nemrod a dit:


> Bon je vous quitte, enfin ce thread, je comprend les personnes qui ont des inquiétudes quant à une Rev A mais pas celles qui remettent de l'huile sur le feu juste pour se soulager
> 
> Pas eu de souci avec deux Rev A moi  et sinon y a l'AC, c'est fait pour ça.
> 
> Vive la lumière



Je suis du même avis que toi, mais moi je reste


----------



## lgrmus (7 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi ce sera donc le MBP classique puisque je travaille souvent avec 2 moniteurs informatiques : l'écran du mbp + un externe. 
Et tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'écran externes rétina il ne servira à rien d'installer une application rétina puisque oui elle sera au bon format pour l'écran rmbp, mais elle sera disproportionnée pour l'écran externe standard.
Donc problème.

Cet ordinateur est trop en avance sur son temps pour moi (monteur vidéo/graphiste).

Je sais qu'il n'y pas beaucoup de personnes dans cette config de travail mais c'est un mauvais point pour le retina à noter.

(Je sais ça peut paraître bizarre de s'acheter un Mbp pour une utilisation à deux moniteurs, pourquoi ne pas s'acheter un Imac ou mac pro ?
Parceque d'une part ça reste plus simple à déplacer et d'autre part j'en ai une importante utilisation en simple moniteur quand je me déplace pour des périodes courtes. L'idéal aurait été un mbp + mac pro mais bon....)


----------



## webjib (7 Juillet 2012)

Une appli Retina, ça n'existe pas. Il faut simplement que les développeurs fassent qq ajustements pour que les apps soient aussi belles sur un Retina que sur un non Retina. Donc je ne comprend pas ton histoire de disproportionné !


----------



## lgrmus (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour webjib

Effectivement depuis le début j'ai des problèmes de compréhension. C'est peut-être moi, j'en sais rien :
une icone d'une appli "non retina" comme photoshop qui fait actuellement 20*20 pixel ne doit-elle pas re-définie par les graphistes adobe en 40*40 au moins (en "mode retina") pour qu'elle exploite à fond l'écran rétina et qu'elle soit lisible ?
C'est bien le but de cet écran : plus de détails ! 
Donc une fois qu'elle fait 40*40 elle est donc plus grosse en pixels ce qui est parfait pour un écran rétina mais pour un écran standard (mon deuxième moniteur) on se retrouve avec une icone énorme qui bouffe une place inutile !
Je raisonne bien ou pas ?


----------



## eryllion (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Je ne suis pas certain, mais une appli compatible rétina est surement compatible non rétina. Sinon l'éditeur tire un trait sur les utilisateurs non rétina et se tire une balle dans le pied. Il ne va pas sortir 2 versions non plus.


Donc le logiciel ou le système s'adapte automatiquement à l'écran.
Si ton écran externe n'est pas rétina, il affichera en standard simplement à la résolution prévu .
Je ne vois pas pourquoi ton écran externe veuille afficher la version rétina si il ne peut pas.


Si c'est disproportionné, le développeur n'a pas bien fait son boulot.


----------



## lgrmus (7 Juillet 2012)

Ca serait l'idéal ! 

On est au coeur du problème ça y est ! C'est là toute ma question ! 

Est-ce qu'une appli pourra se moduler en retina et non retina ?

Il y a-t-il des utilisateurs de FCPX "Retina" qui bossent à deux écrans? FCPX se module-t-il automatiquement en mode "non-retina" sur l'autre écran ?


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Pour les heureux processeurs du Retina. Comment ce comporte Reeder? Merci de vos retours.


----------



## zirko (7 Juillet 2012)

Reeder fonctionne bien mais il force l'activation de la grosse carte graphique.


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

Cet après-midi j'ai eu la chance de passer chez un revendeur agréé Apple. J'ai commandé mon MBPR sans avoir eu la chance de l'essayer, je me suis donc lancé tout de suite afin de tester la machine chez le revendeur.

Je suis vraiment déçu de ce que j'ai vu. Ça lag de partout, c'est franchement pas fluide. J'ai posé la question au vendeur qui a fait semblant de dire qu'il ne voyait rien. On a fait la comparaison sur le MBP qui était à côté et là il a lâché un petit : ah oui, mais vous savez le Retina...

Demain j'annule ma commande te je passe sur le MBA Full Options en attendant une Rev B ou C.

Pour le prix qu'on paye j'en ai rien a foutre d'un écran mieux défini, je veux que ce soit fluide, comme ça l'a toujours été. Aucune régression sur l'interface, non merci 

Testé sur un 2,3 avec 8go et Lion. Version démo de présentation Apple.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

Je me demandes si c'est pas la roulette russe ce truc de lag, car sur certains que j'ai essayé: aucun lag! mais alors aucun: fluide comme pas possible et sur certains que j'ai essayé: hop du lag, 

je sais pas si c'est une coincidence mais de tous ceux que j'ai essayé chez apple store ginza fonctionnait à merveille (peut être ils les dopent)


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Je me demandes si c'est pas la roulette russe ce truc de lag, car sur certains que j'ai essayé: aucun lag! mais alors aucun: fluide comme pas possible et sur certains que j'ai essayé: hop du lag,
> 
> je sais pas si c'est une coincidence mais de tous ceux que j'ai essayé chez apple store ginza fonctionnait à merveille (peut être ils les dopent)



Ou alors ils font les mises à jour...


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

ben le retina est sorti après la X.7.4 non?

donc ça devrait être à jour...

Bref, moi cela me fait flipper ce pb de lag! 
en esperant que cela soit resolu avec la sortie de Mountain LION,


----------



## robertodino (7 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> Je me demandes si c'est pas la roulette russe ce truc de lag, car sur certains que j'ai essayé: aucun lag! mais alors aucun: fluide comme pas possible et sur certains que j'ai essayé: hop du lag,
> 
> je sais pas si c'est une coincidence mais de tous ceux que j'ai essayé chez apple store ginza fonctionnait à merveille (peut être ils les dopent)



Au fait, tu as testé les deux modèles? Il y avait des 2,3 fluides? Car apparement...


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Juillet 2012)

oui oui j'ai testé des retina: c'est simple ici dès que je passe dans une boutique informatique à akiba, je m'arrete pour les tester en 1920x1200, alors je sais pas si dans cette résolution c'est la fête du slip, mais pour l'instant le constat est en faveur du retina! 

ps: en tout j'ai dû tester: 10 machines differentes...

ce qui m'a foutu sur le cul c'est la qualité du son et c'est en grande partie pour cela que je l'achetes :love:


----------



## webjib (7 Juillet 2012)

@Igrmus On embarque deux versions de chaque image/icône dans l'application, qui est donc "universelle" (Retina/non-Retina). C'est comme sur iPhone.  Donc pas de panique, une appli optimisée pour le Retina continue à fonctionner normalement sur un écran non Retina.


----------



## lgrmus (8 Juillet 2012)

D'accord je ne savais pas.
J'ai appris aussi hier que les dernières versions d'OSX se chargeaient de convertir un contenu "retina" pour un affichage sur écran standard.
Comme elle convertisse en somme un contenu "non retina" pour l'afficher sur un écran rétina.

Donc effectivement pas de panique. 

Je vais quand même tester le dual monitoring la semaine prochaine pour voir comment OSX s'en sort avec ces conversions, je l'attends au tournant sur ces problèmes de pixels "blurés". 
Je rapporterai mes impressions.


----------



## robertodino (8 Juillet 2012)

Au fait ils ont amélioré le son seulement sûr le Retina ou ça touche aussi les autres modèles? Le 11" n'étant pas à recommander pour les gens mal-entendants


----------



## Janus00 (8 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas le son sur Retina est juste super ! un son clair et puissant.


----------



## slash63 (8 Juillet 2012)

Faisant suite à mon précédent message est ce que certain on acheter un macbook pro 2012 "classique? car je trouve que mon disque dur 7200trs fait un trop gros bruit de soufflerie... et par contre il ne gratte pas du tout. surtout que le bruit s'étouffe et deviens raisonnable quand je sert le macbook pro au niveau droit du trackpad. ça semble faire résonance et c'est très désagréable... comme un ventilé qui tournerai a 3000 tri tout le temps...


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

si en appuyant sur un côté le son disparait, ça doit être un pb je pense!


pour le son l'amelioration est propre au retina seulement


----------



## djocetia (15 Juillet 2012)

Y a-t-il déjà eu des comparatifs (performances globales, jeux via bootcamp, silence, autonomie, etc.) des macbook pro classique 2012 / 2011 ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a que pour les air et retina.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas vu de test du MacBook Pro 15,4 classique.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de test du MacBook Pro 15,4 classique.



Même pas celui-ci ?


----------



## atcha_sama (16 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> oui oui j'ai testé des retina: c'est simple ici dès que je passe dans une boutique informatique à akiba, je m'arrete pour les tester en 1920x1200, alors je sais pas si dans cette résolution c'est la fête du slip, mais pour l'instant le constat est en faveur du retina!
> 
> ps: en tout j'ai dû tester: 10 machines differentes...
> 
> ce qui m'a foutu sur le cul c'est la qualité du son et c'est en grande partie pour cela que je l'achetes :love:



Le son est si bon que cela ? 

Désolé les amis, 8go pour les 4 ans à venir c'est largement suffisant ou je tape sur un 16go ? 

Je ne fais ni photo ou video. 

Dev. xcode/Java/VS 2010  , jeux sous w7,macOs , internet, qq vm, musique

Question : 

Je suis tres interressé par time capsule : Peut on stocké nos musique dedans ? ou cela ne sert "que" d'un disque pour time machine ? 

Merci


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'instant je pense que 8 go sont suffisants surtout si tu utilises pas des applications supra gourmandes genre Final Cut ou Logic avec 50 pistes ... 

Après on peut pas vraiment savoir si dans 5 ans les 8 go seront pleinement exploités, disons qu'il y a des gens qui arrivent encore à faire " tourner " leur système avec 2 go tandis que 4 go était devenu le nouveau standard ...

Donc je dirais perso, que dans 5 ans, 8 go seront devenu le standard et 16 go un " must " qui ne servira pas forcement mais qu'on pourra se permettre plus aisément en fonction des applications qui seront plus gourmandes.

Enfin conclusion, 8 go sont suffisants si tu ne fais pas de vidéo / musique poussé.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Juillet 2012)

atcha_sama a dit:


> Le son est si bon que cela ?
> 
> Désolé les amis, 8go pour les 4 ans à venir c'est largement suffisant ou je tape sur un 16go ?
> 
> ...



Perso, si tu envisages des vm w7 ou autres je te conseilles de mettre 16 go, tu seras plus à l'aise. Elles sont gourmandes en ram les vm.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

Oh j'ai réussi à faire tourner W7 avec 8Go et en jouant à Skyrim MAIS il est vrai que c'est bcp plus confortable 16Go

puis je pense qu'à la revente ça va jouer! ....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

Voir ici pour le débat : 8 Go vs 16 Go : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-6.html



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je ne condredis rien du tout. Je dis juste que Microsoft a su limiter l'augmentation de la consommation en RAM contrairement à Apple. Moi, je tiens juste la pari contraire à savoir que 8 Go seront trop juste dans 5 ans. Et en cas de RAM soudée...
> 
> En outre, mon avis est étayé par des chiffres :
> - En 2001-2002, les PowerBook G4 étaient livrés avec 256 Mo. Cinq ans plus tard, Apple équipe ses machine de 1 ou 2 Go, soit 4x plus.
> ...


 
Après vous comptez comme vous voulez, vous achetez ce que vous voulez, vous gardez l'OS que vous voulez, vous estimez les besoins futurs comme vous voulez, c'est le dernier de mes soucis. Ici, c'est une analyse de la mémoire livrée et son augmentation au fil des ans.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

On arrive quand même à une époque où l'informatique niveau demande de performances stagne un peu. Même si de 6 mois en 6 mois il y a des nouveautés on est loin des bons de géant qu'on a vécu à l'époque des pentium suivi du fameux core 2 duo puis du processeur 4 coeurs ...

Déjà 4 go la plupart du temps ne sont pas entièrement utilisés, donc 8 go c'est quand même se mettre très à l'aise. ( hors utilisation pro où les 16 go peuvent parfois servir si l'utilisation le nécessite ! )


----------



## petitchemin (16 Juillet 2012)

+1

Avant à l'achat, on pouvait prendre la ram que l'on voulait, car on pouvait toujours et souvent à meilleur prix, en ajouter plus tard. En ajouter plus tard permettait aussi d'étaler les dépenses.

Maintenant avec la ram soudée, pour moi il n'y a pas à réfléchir, il faut prendre le max de ram car le besoin est toujours croissant. Et c'est d'autant plus indispensable si on envisage de le revendre car un acheteur pour le meme prix prendra toujours l'ordi qui aura le plus de ram.

Ce qui est regretable, c'est le prix de vente de la ram par apple. Si appple la vendait au prix du marché, il y aurait sans doute moins de discussions.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'ouvrir tous les programmes de ma barre de desktop en même temps à savoir : 

Mail / Safari / Skype / Twitter / Facetime / Garageband / Logic Pro / iTunes / VLC / Photo Booth / iMovie / iPhoto / Diablo 3 launcher / WoW launcher 

il me reste 4.5 go de mémoire disponible ... 

Je veux bien que 16 go ai une utilité pour des " pros très consommateurs " mais bon de là à dire que dans 4 ou 5 ans on aura besoin de 16 go je trouve que vous allez un peu vite en besogne les amis. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h08 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voir ici pour le débat : 8 Go vs 16 Go : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-6.html
> 
> 
> 
> Après vous comptez comme vous voulez, vous achetez ce que vous voulez, vous gardez l'OS que vous voulez, vous estimez les besoins futurs comme vous voulez, c'est le dernier de mes soucis. Ici, c'est une analyse de la mémoire livrée et son augmentation au fil des ans.



On est d'accord que depuis 2000 l'explosion des performances a été exponentielle et que la mémoire nécessaire a elle aussi rapidement été multipliée / doublée / quadruplée mais au jour d'aujourd'hui on est plus dans une phase de développement aussi véloce / féroce qu'à cette époque de l'an 2000. On a trouvé une certaine vitesse de croisière et je pense honnêtement que ça continuera ainsi dans les 4-5 à venir et que 16 go seront nécessaire pas avant une 8-10 aine d'années pour les futures applications de 2020.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

ouvrir des programmes et les utiliser sont 2 choses differentes, moi aussi je peux ouvrir TOUS mes programmes et je suis sûr qu'avec 8 Go je serai à l'aise (j'en ai une tappé de programmes)

MAIS les utiliser c'est autre chose, par exemple je viens d'ouvrir REASON: l'ouvrir me prend quasiment rien du tout, par contre qd j'ouvre des projets REASON alors là ça douille en charge DDR, tout est stocké dans la mémoire et comme ceux sont des projets autonomes, je t'apprends rien en disant que plus tu as de pistes plus ça charge! 

cela risque de faire comme la frequence processeur:
au lieu de choisir de la quantité, les fondeurs choisiront la qualité et donc d'ici 5 ans on pourra se retrouver avec de la DDR 5 ou 6 identique à de la GDDR5 en terme de fréquence!...


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juillet 2012)

Je crois qu'il y a pas 36 questions à se poser pour répondre au problème de la RAM : celle-ci est soudée et vu l'évolution de la demande en RAM (ainsi que de l'augmentation des capacités de celle-ci), je pense que c'est un très mauvais choix que de ne pas prendre l'option à 16 Go. Surtout au vu du prix initial de la machine et partant du principe que le but est de ne pas la changer l'année prochaine. Comme le dit très bien Pascal, si on calcul un amortissement sur une période assez longue, ne pas faire cet effort financier est en inadéquation au vu de la machine que vous avez acheté !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

Ouvrir des programmes vides comme l'a écrit Kolargol31 ne sert à rien.  Dernièrement, alors que je n'ai utilisé que Safari et Apperçu pour des PDF de grande taille (des documents techniques d'une centaine de pages avec des graphes), j'ai approché les 3,9 Go avec quasi aucune mémoire inactive sur mon MacBook Air 2010 sous Lion. Je vais d'ailleurs commander d'ici la fin de la semaine la version 2012 en Core i7 avec 8 Go et je lui donne 3 ans de carrière. 

Enfin, quand la mémoir est pleine, on swap sur un SSD, ça ne se voit presque pas. :rateau: Sauf que swapper sur un SSD, c'est l'user bêtement... Bien sûr, on pourra toujours le changer pour pas trop cher mais les 8 Go seront toujours là et limitatifs.

J'ai aussi l'impression que les gens ne se rendent pas compte qu'il y a encore une majorite de programmes en 32 bits et que quand ces programmes seront déclinés en 64 bits, leur consommation en mémoire augmentera.

Mais comme le dit un adage, les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs. Prenez ce qui vous semble le mieux. Après, on aura du bis repetita des topics comment upgrader la RAM de mon Retina comme il y en a eu avec les MacBook Air 2 Go.


----------



## atcha_sama (16 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Voir ici pour le débat : 8 Go vs 16 Go : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-6.html
> 
> 
> 
> Après vous comptez comme vous voulez, vous achetez ce que vous voulez, vous gardez l'OS que vous voulez, vous estimez les besoins futurs comme vous voulez, c'est le dernier de mes soucis. Ici, c'est une analyse de la mémoire livrée et son augmentation au fil des ans.



C'est bien vu et vu que je compte garder la bete longtemps.
Je vais opter pour 16go :love: (si je craque pas pour un vaio z avant  ). 

Les délai de livraisons se sont améliorés aparement .


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> On arrive quand même à une époque où l'informatique niveau demande de performances stagne un peu. Même si de 6 mois en 6 mois il y a des nouveautés on est loin des bons de géant qu'on a vécu à l'époque des pentium suivi du fameux core 2 duo puis du processeur 4 coeurs ...
> 
> Déjà 4 go la plupart du temps ne sont pas entièrement utilisés, donc 8 go c'est quand même se mettre très à l'aise. ( hors utilisation pro où les 16 go peuvent parfois servir si l'utilisation le nécessite ! )



Ben comme le dit Intel, même si ce n'est pas encore faisable de nos jours, l'avenir est dans l'assimilation des composants. Une Puce avec le CPU, le GPU et la ram. À priori l'idée est d'avoir un châssis (le laptop ou PC) avec l'écran (tactile, Kinect ou autre moyen de saisie) et un chip interchangeable pour augmenter les performances serons les besoins. Le tout en allant dans un sens de miniaturisation évidemment. C'est dans ce sens que ce dirigent les smartphones ainsi que les tablettes, car là on ne se pose plus la question du GPU, CPU et de la ram. Le seul souci est que c'est un appareil fermé pour l'instant (au niveau de l'échange des composants, business oblige pour la formule actuelle)


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Ce que vous comprenez pas c'est que bien sur que 16 go c'est toujours mieux que 8 go je dis pas le contraire c'est le double ... 

Mais la machine de base à 2279 euros à 8 go ils savent ce qu'ils font c'est une machine qui pourra tout à fait convenir à la plupart des utilisateurs qui n'ont pas besoin de grosses ressources de mémoire vive.

Après pour les " pros " ou " semi pros " qui font de la vidéo avec plusieurs flux HD costaud ou de l'audio avec des pistes à n'en plus finir ou des VST mal optimisés qui te pompent à eux seuls plusieurs giga de ram là je peux comprendre l'intérêt de 16 go ...

Mais après faut pas sortir des trucs du genre que dans 4 ans 16 go sera le minimum embarqué dans chaque ordinateur ou que ça deviendra le standard ...

On arrive difficilement dans les applications de tous les jours y compris les jeux vidéos très gourmands à mettre à genoux les 4 go de base de tous les ordis PC / Mac de 2012 donc 8 go c'est quand même se mettre à l'aise et 16 go ça n'a pour moi d'intérêt que pour les " pros ".


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

@ Janus: tu es d'accord que d'ici X années lors de la revente d'un retina par exemple, il sera plus facile de le vendre avec un max de ddr non?


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Bah pas forcemment, y'a de tous les utilisateurs, pour tous les usages, pour moi la machine de base avec 8 go sera aussi facilement revendable que 16 go.

Après c'est sur pour quelqu'un qui veut investir sur l'avenir pour " seulement " 200 euros de plus on double la mémoire. Mais bon quand déjà tu passes à la caisse pour 2279 euros si tu peux t'épargner des frais supplémentaires sans pour autant " brider " la machine bah autant économiser.

De toute façon ça me fait rire parce qu'au final y'a pas mal de monde qui ne gardera pas son macbook pro retina pour 4 ou 5 ans, quand une version encore plus géniale, encore plus puissante, encore plus tout sortira d'ici 1 ou 2 ans y'en aura beaucoup à la revente de la 1ère gen pour switcher sur la seconde, regardez ce qui se passe avec l'iphone et l'ipad, les ordinateurs sont devenus à leur tour des objets de consommation avec une obsolescence programmée.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

ben oui c'est une évidence... l'obsolescence est pré-programmé, mais il faut bien dire que qd même le Retina offre une belle avancée technologique qu'APPLE aura du mal à réitérer aussi facilement dans les prochaines MAJ


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Après je suis d'accord avec vous que niveau option chez Apple, l'upgrade ram est l'option la moins chère du catalogue mais bon 200 euros pour 8 go supplémentaires ça reste très cher.

C'est pareil pour le SSD et tout ça, au final tu peux faire monter la note à 3600 ou 3800 euros si tu veux gonfler ton Retina, je trouve ça un peu " too much " !


----------



## atcha_sama (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Bah pas forcemment, y'a de tous les utilisateurs, pour tous les usages, pour moi la machine de base avec 8 go sera aussi facilement revendable que 16 go.
> 
> Après c'est sur pour quelqu'un qui veut investir sur l'avenir pour " seulement " 200 euros de plus on double la mémoire. Mais bon quand déjà tu passes à la caisse pour 2279 euros si tu peux t'épargner des frais supplémentaires sans pour autant " brider " la machine bah autant économiser.
> 
> De toute façon ça me fait rire parce qu'au final y'a pas mal de monde qui ne gardera pas son macbook pro retina pour 4 ou 5 ans, quand une version encore plus géniale, encore plus puissante, encore plus tout sortira d'ici 1 ou 2 ans y'en aura beaucoup à la revente de la 1ère gen pour switcher sur la seconde, regardez ce qui se passe avec l'iphone et l'ipad, les ordinateurs sont devenus à leur tour des objets de consommation avec une obsolescence programmée.


Il faut savoir se maitriser tout simplement.

Et puis les forums ne representent pas les acheteurs de maniere generale. 
Je connais des potes, ils ont vraiment attendu 5,6 ans avant de changer car leur ibook G4 ramait sur les video en HD et surtout car ils ont eu un bon plan pour un nouveau mac... 

Au niveau  des telephones/ipad, c'est pas pareille. c'est pas la meme approche pour certain. Meme si encore une fois, beaucoup garde leur iphone assez longtemps.


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Ce que vous comprenez pas c'est que bien sur que 16 go c'est toujours mieux que 8 go je dis pas le contraire c'est le double ...
> 
> Mais la machine de base à 2279 euros à 8 go ils savent ce qu'ils font c'est une machine qui pourra tout à fait convenir à la plupart des utilisateurs qui n'ont pas besoin de grosses ressources de mémoire vive.
> 
> ...



Ce que tu fait Janus, c'est comparer le futur avec la RAM actuelle qui logiquement fait évoluer chaque année un peu plus le besoin. Le problème dans tout ça c'est qu'il est impossible de savoir aujourd'hui si dans 5 ans nous utiliserons encore la RAM tel que nous la connaissons aujourd'hui. 

Pour moi la RAM sera bientôt intégrée au chipset.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part, j'ai pris le retina le plus faible en SSD car j'attends le SSD de chez OWC, qui lui sera moins cher en seconde monte!


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Bah pas forcemment, y'a de tous les utilisateurs, pour tous les usages, pour moi la machine de base avec 8 go sera aussi facilement revendable que 16 go.
> 
> Après c'est sur pour quelqu'un qui veut investir sur l'avenir pour " seulement " 200 euros de plus on double la mémoire. Mais bon quand déjà tu passes à la caisse pour 2279 euros si tu peux t'épargner des frais supplémentaires sans pour autant " brider " la machine bah autant économiser.
> 
> De toute façon ça me fait rire parce qu'au final y'a pas mal de monde qui ne gardera pas son macbook pro retina pour 4 ou 5 ans, quand une version encore plus géniale, encore plus puissante, encore plus tout sortira d'ici 1 ou 2 ans y'en aura beaucoup à la revente de la 1ère gen pour switcher sur la seconde, regardez ce qui se passe avec l'iphone et l'ipad, les ordinateurs sont devenus à leur tour des objets de consommation avec une obsolescence programmée.



Au fait, félicitations pour ton 100ème post 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> ben oui c'est une évidence... l'obsolescence est pré-programmé, mais il faut bien dire que qd même le Retina offre une belle avancée technologique qu'APPLE aura du mal à réitérer aussi facilement dans les prochaines MAJ



Non, je trouve que ce n'est qu'une évolution logique. On est toujours avec un écran et un clavier physique. Il faut réinventer la roue...


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juillet 2012)

je n'ai pas dit que c'etait pas logique MAIS il faut avouer qu'ils se sont pas contenter de mettre un simple ecran retina, ils l'ont fait maigrir, rajouter un micro de plus, améliorer GRANDEMENT la partie sonore, le refroidissement, la partie bruit du mac, etc etc


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Ouép ça c'est sur que je pense que ça restera le design de référence pour au moins les 4 - 5 ans à venir.

Enfin quoi que par rapport à ce que dit Rob' il est vrai qu'avec la miniaturisation et surtout l'intégration des puces que prévoient de faire Intel avec Haswell il se pourrait qu'on gagne encore en finesse de la machine, mais bon encore plus fin que le macbook pro retina actuel à force ça va devenir une feuille de papier on le prendra plus en main correctement et on finira par le tomber !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

Débat très amusant à regarder de loin vu qu'il est identique à celui des MacBook Air. Quand les MacBook Air ont été proposé avec 2 ou 4 Go en option dès 2010, on a eu masse de gens qui ont sorti les même arguementaire. 
- 4 Go, ça ne sert à rien. 
- Apple ne sort pas une machine qui sera dépassée dans 2 ans.
- Je fais tout avec 2 Go.
Deux ans plus tard, un MacBook Air avec 2 Go, c'est une catastrophe avec Lion même pour des trucs bêtes. Un MacBook Air 2 Go ne se vend qu'en sacrifiant le prix alors qu'un modèle 4 Go part très directement. Et je sais de quoi je parle, je viens de vendre mon MacBook Air 2010 4 Go. Par contre, l'option 1,6 GHz à 150  au lieu de 1,4 GHz, c'est argent perdu (mais je le savais à l'achat). 

Après, pous ceux qui changent de machine tous les ans ou tous les deux ans, 8 Go suffisent certainement. Mais des gens qui veulent garder un Retina 4 ou 5 ans... 

Accessoirement, ça fait 15 ans que la RAM quadruple tous les -/+ cinq ans. Je viens de regarder ma config de 1997 en Pentium MMX 233 avait déjà 64 Mo (vs 32 Mo pour mon Pentium 166 MHz l'année d'avant). 

On en reparlera dans trois ans...  J'ai une collection de quote à ressortir.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

En 2010 les " 4 go " étaient déjà servis sur 80% des machines du commerce en standard ... 

Là actuellement on commence à avoir une légère migration vers les 8 go mais la plupart sont encore aux 4 go pour le standard.

Et 2 go en 2010 désolé mais c'était clairement pas assez quand on sait que l'OS à lui seul peut prendre jusqu'à plus d'1 go ... c'était là une question de bon sens.


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi 8go c'est le minimum "aujourd'hui" si l'on veut revendre "demain". 

Ça a trois atouts:

- Une machine qui se vendra mieux, ça c'est sur et certain. 

- Pendant le temps d'utilisation avant la revente on aura un appareil qui répondra aux exigences du moment. 

- Vivre avec un doute en moins c'est toujours ça de gagné (pour 100 en plus sur le MBA).


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Après c'est sur pour quelqu'un qui veut investir sur l'avenir pour " seulement " 200 euros de plus on double la mémoire. Mais bon quand déjà tu passes à la caisse pour 2279 euros si tu peux t'épargner des frais supplémentaires sans pour autant " brider " la machine bah autant économiser.



La je suis pas d'accord avec toi. Du moment qu'une personne fait l'effort financier de sortir cet argent, je crois qu'il est important que celle-ci sache que son Mac sera plus difficile à revendre avec 8 Go de RAM. Ainsi, mieux vaut les encourager d'attendre un ou deux mois pour pouvoir investir dans les 16 Go de RAM pour éviter une dépréciation trop rapide de la machine (cf. les MBA de 2010 à 2 Go comme l'a déjà mentionné Pascal).

Donc dans les deux cas, les 16 Go de RAM sont obligatoires : pour ceux qui veulent garder leur machine quelques années et ceux qui voudront revendre leur MBP pour le dernier en date.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

C'est les " ont dit " qui rendent les 16 go obligatoires ... 

En tant que professionnel détaillant de matériel PC informatique je t'assure que ça n'a vraiment rien d'obligatoire et que les Macbook Pro Retina 8 go de ram se revendront très très très bien.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

C'est quand je lis ça que je me dis que je fais bien de ne jamais écouter ce que disent les vendeurs. :rateau:


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Tu sais sur PC j'ai assisté longtemps à qui a la plus grosse ... et ça donnait à peut près les mêmes débats ( faux débats ) que cette histoire de 8 go et 16 go de ram ...

Sur PC certaines personnes te sortiront qu'il te faut un ordinateur à 2K euros pour faire tourner le dernier jeu de folie alors qu'un simple PC gamer à 700-800 euros fera exactement pareil et tout aussi bien.

Faut pas avoir la folie des grandeurs non plus, après c'est sur qu'on peut toujours se dire " c'est un investissement dans le temps " mais comme vous l'avez si bien souligné tout bouge si vite que si ça se trouve dans 5 ans tes 16 go de DDR3 ne vaudront plus rien comparé à de la future DDR5 par exemple ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

Pas besoin d'un couplet condescendant qui plus est pour comparer les 16 Go à la course à la puissance qu'on peut faire dans des forums sur le matériel PC pour tenter de justifier un faux débat. 

La DDR5 ne fera qu'augmenter le débit pour suivre l'évolution en puissance des nouveaux processeurs. De la mémoire plus rapide n'a jamais compensé un manque de mémoire. Comme échappatoir, c'est loupé. 

D'ailleurs en parlant de course à qui à la plus grosse, on peut se demander quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un MacBook Pro Retina si c'est juste pour faire des choses basiques.


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Comme beaucoup de personnes j'attendais avec impatience l'ivy bridge pour me payer un mac portable et ce fût donc l'occasion de sauter le pas.

Je fais de la musique sur ma machine et j'arrive en mettant tout et n'importe quoi à saturer les 8 go sauf que c'est en m'amusant à foutre 50 pistes avec 20 plugins différents ouverts en audio unit qui sont consommateurs de mémoire vive ... donc voilà 8 go me paraissent amplement suffisants et même pour les années à venir. 

Pour la DDR je donnais ça en guise d'exemple comme ça a pu être servi précédemment par d'autres personnes du forum, après pour moi ce débat est stérile et je trouve ça complètement débile de dire " ah je prends 16 go parce que j'en aurais besoin un jour " ... Et le comparatif pour la DDR5 c'est juste et je te signale à juste titre que pour chaque génération de matériel la mémoire vive a été mise à jour en fonction du chipset de la carte mère, la DDR n'allais pas sur la DDR2 et la DDR2 ne va pas sur la DDR3, au delà de la fréquence de fonctionnement qui a été plus que multipliée par 2 c'est aussi encore une fois une obsolescence programmée ... 

C'est comme dire " ah je vais prendre une voiture de 200 chevaux plutôt que 100 chevaux car ça peut me servir ? " 

Faut arrêter au bout d'un moment de jouer la consommation à fond aussi ...

Les gens qui savent qu'ils auront besoin de 16 go pour la musique / projets vidéos , pas de soucis foncez, mais ceux qui veulent une machine de tous les jours, pour faire des choses de tous les jours, voir même des choses un peu améliorées poussées sans tirer la machine dans ses derniers retranchements 8 go sont très satisfaisants.

Je vais aller plus loin même dans vos raisonnements, tu peux dire pareil pour le processeur, pourquoi pas prendre le 2.7 ghz plutôt que le 2.6 ghz et le 2.6 plutôt que le 2.3 ghz ? dans le temps tu y gagneras un peu en puissance ? sauf qu'au final ça te servira casiment à rien dans les 4 ans qui arrivent ...

Que ça soit sur Mac ou sur PC j'ai toujours été partisan et ça n'engage que moi, de dépenser un peu moins au départ quitte à changer plus rapidement, plutôt que de foutre 3 mois de salaire sur une machine à 3800 euros toutes options ( en étant pas professionnel ) et constater au bout de 5 ans que ça a trop évolué et que ta machine est déjà out ... Je préfère personnellement acheter quelque chose à son prix le plus attractif en fonction du besoin et réitérer à ce moment là une revente / achat 2 ans plus tard pour être de nouveau sur une machine plus fonctionnelle et évolutive.

Pour finir, j'aime bien entendre des gens dire " ah j'étais sur mon powerbook g4 il tournait si bien " , je veux bien le croire mais vous allez pas me dire que ces ordinateurs qui datent maintenant de plus de 10 ans pouvaient tenir une seule seconde en terme de puissance applicative à ce qui se fait maintenant. Rien que les disques durs de 5400 tr / min de l'époque étaient de véritables catastrophes.

Enfin bref, chacun son choix, mais arrêtez de dire à tout le monde " prends 16 go tu me remercieras ", faut pas se prendre pour Nostradamus non plus, c'est tout, les gens qui demandent conseil veulent avant tout savoir ce dont ils ont besoin en fonction de leur utilisation et après vient ensuite la pérennité et là encore je le répète 8 go pour les 4 ans à venir ça me paraît très très bien pour un NON pro.


----------



## robertodino (16 Juillet 2012)

Oh Janus, tu as mis le paquet là :love:


----------



## Janus00 (16 Juillet 2012)

Je vois que le débat a également fait fureur sur ce topic : 

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-9.html

Je me sens moins seul ...


----------



## 314-r (16 Juillet 2012)

Alors...
C'est qui qu'a raison ?

Pour le moment le Retina semble une esbrouffe... à 8 ou 16 Go ?

Question : en y adjoignant un écran on peut lire les polices sans migraine ?

(message écrit sur Powerbook G4, 1,512 de ram et sans colle à rustine...)  

Quoi qu'il en soit, à mon humble avis, 
lancer un produit dans ces conditions relève d'une honnêteté douteuse.

La sidération serait telle que l'on se demande déjà comment revendre au mieux une machine qui n'a pas encore servi, 
mais "pleine de promesses"...

Voilà, Apple vend du rêve... 
c'est déjà pas mal !

C'est cher, mais c'est beau, et réciproquement, comme moi,
et c'est ce qu'il faut pour nourrir mon narcissisme,
merci l'amour, la gloire, la beauté !  

sinon ça va ?


----------



## Vinky (16 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je vois que le débat a également fait fureur sur ce topic :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-9.html
> 
> Je me sens moins seul ...



Merci Janus pour remettre un peu de vérité sur ces forums...

En regardant un peu les sujets après achats de mon MBPr (l'attente est longue ) je commençais à croire que je comprenais rien du tout en informatique pour être persuadé que mes 8Go de RAM seront largement suffisant même pour une utilisation légèrement poussé (une VM à la fois, un peu de jeu de temps en temps, multitâche à gogo dans les autres cas) d'ailleurs mon MBP 13" sous 8Go n'avait aucun problème (jamais saturé mais je ne jouais pas, tout en sachant que 8Go pour jouer c'est plus que suffisant).

Alors faut avouer que 4Go c'est parfois/souvent limite car ça à tendance à vite swapper (notamment à cause de safari bêta, dans mon cas, s'il n'est pas régulièrement relancé)

Certains oublient qu'aujourd'hui prendre un ordinateur (PC ou Mac) avec 8Go on nous prend pour un fou et on se fait insulter de sale geek si on en a clairement pas l'utilité  (pour tout particulier ou presque 4Go suffiront). Reste bien sûr les besoins pro ou certaines utilisations qui nécessitent 8Go, mais ces personnes là, le savent que 8Go leurs sont nécessaires.

En plus clair, si on ne sait pas si on doit prendre 8 ou 16 Go, ça veut dire qu'on n'a jamais eu affaire à un réelle manque de RAM dans son utilisation et que 8Go suffiront pour au moins 3-4 ans (car avant qu'on passe de 4 à 8 Go comme quantité de RAM par "défaut" va falloir du temps, suffit de voir le temps qu'il fallut pour passer de 2 à 4 Go).
Puis n'oublions pas que c'est un SSd dans le bouzin, autant dire que swapper sur du SSD c'est pas du tout swapper sur du HDD de 5400 Tr/min... La différence est flagrante et la sensation de ralentissement est très nettement moins sensible.

Et je tiens à rassurer pleins de gens, la probabilité qu'un MBPr soit encore parfaitement fonctionnel dans 5 ans, me semble extrêmement faible. Si on prend une Apple Care on a déjà l'assurance de la durée de vie de 3 ans (c'est déjà ça). Pour ma part, sur le miens, si dans 4 ans il ne m'a pas lâché j'estimerais être chanceux. Il ne faut pas oublier que ce MBPr est à sa première version et que donc, il n'est pas impossible que des choses ne soient pas tout à fait optimale pour le long terme (on fait toujours des améliorations avec le temps) et que tout est extrêmement compressé. Deux points qui ne sont pas des points positifs pour une longue durée de vie d'un ordinateur. (Si seulement on pouvait démonter certains composants, le discours auraient été différent).

Bref, se dire : Dans 5 ans, ton mac tu le mettras à la ben si tu n'as pas 16Go de RAM, j'ai tendance à penser (peut-être à tort, et je le souhaite vraiment) que même avec 120 Go, il ira à la ben.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Comme beaucoup de personnes j'attendais avec impatience l'ivy bridge pour me payer un mac portable et ce fût donc l'occasion de sauter le pas.
> 
> Je fais de la musique sur ma machine et j'arrive en mettant tout et n'importe quoi à saturer les 8 go sauf que c'est en m'amusant à foutre 50 pistes avec 20 plugins différents ouverts en audio unit qui sont consommateurs de mémoire vive ... donc voilà 8 go me paraissent amplement suffisants et même pour les années à venir.
> 
> ...


 
Déjà comparer la puissance d'une voiture et la RAM, c'est totalement à côté de la plaque. Au mieux, on compare le puissance du processeur à celle du moteur.

Ensuite, pour la partie "raisonner comme eux", c'est encore à côté de la plaque vu que personne ne conseille de prendre un 2,6 GHz et encore moins l'option 2,7 GHz. 

Pour ce qui est de changer après 2 ou 3 ans, il est clairement avéré à la lecture de ce forum que les gens gardent leur Mac bien plus longtemps que ne le font les utilisateurs de PC. 

La tentative de justification sur base d'un Mac âgé de 10 ans... Je suis sûr que des tas de gens de ce forum sont encore très contents de leur MacBook Pro de 2007/2008. D'ailleurs un grand nombre 

Enfin, la fin est vraiment amusante. On montre qu'historiquement, la mémoire quadruple tous les quatre ans pendant que d'autre sucent de leur pouce que 8 Go suffiront. Et comble de l'ironie : Ne jouez pas les Nostradamus en disant qu'il faudra 16 Go dans x temps et dire _là encore je le répète 8 go pour les 4 ans à venir ça me paraît très très bien pour un NON pro, _si ce n'est pas de la divination...

Tant qu'à parler d'achat rationnel et de ne pas encourager à la surdépense, moi, ce que je voudrais bien savoir, c'est quel est l'intérêt pour un non pro d'aller acheter un MacBook Pro Retina à 2300  si c'est pour ne rien foutre avec alors qu'un MacBook Pro 15,4 classique à 1850  suffirait largement. 




Vinky a dit:


> Et je tiens à rassurer pleins de gens, la probabilité qu'un MBPr soit encore parfaitement fonctionnel dans 5 ans, me semble extrêmement faible.


 
:love: J'adore. Enfin, j'adorerais si c'était ironique. Mais là, c'est juste pathétique : Bon vous allez acheter un MacBook Pro à 2300  et dans cinq ans, la probabilité pour qu'il soit fonctionnel est extrêmement faible. C'est sûr, ça rassure ! 



Vinky a dit:


> Bref, se dire : Dans 5 ans, ton mac tu le mettras à la ben si tu n'as pas 16Go de RAM, j'ai tendance à penser (peut-être à tort, et je le souhaite vraiment) que même avec 120 Go, il ira à la ben.


 
 Des Mac qui ont plus de cinq ans, ça court les rues... Après, on vient ouiner pour une pseudo obsolescence programmée de la part des constructeurs mais en fait ce sont les gens qui la créent eux-mêmes (cfr l'excellent quote précédent). Comme déjà écrit, des tas de gens gardent leur Mac 4 à 5 ans.

Enfin, swapper sur un SSD pour pallier un manque de mémoire, c'est juste bon à le flinguer par une usure purement gratuite. Mais bon, c'est à ajouter aux grandes idées du jour.


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tant qu'à parler d'achat rationnel et de ne pas encourager à la  surdépense, moi, ce que je voudrais bien savoir, c'est quel est  l'intérêt pour un non pro d'aller acheter un MacBook Pro Retina à 2300 &#8364;  si c'est pour ne rien foutre avec alors qu'un MacBook Pro 15,4  classique à 1850 &#8364; suffirait largement.


Tu n'es pas un dictateur pour imposer en fonction de leur utilisation soft, des caractéristiques Hardware.

Peut-être ont-ils besoins d'un 15" le plus léger possible pour les transports. Peut-être ont-ils besoin d'une grosse résolution au quotidien pour faire du excel (demande pas de puissance, mais quel mac portable prendre pour avoir du 1920x1200 ?) etc.. (on ne parlera pas financier non plus, ajouter 8Go + SSD pour avoir un peu de rapidité au démarrage, on s'approche des prix du retina ce qui laisse songeur sur le choix )






Pascal_TTH a dit:


> :love: J'adore. Enfin, j'adorerais si c'était ironique. Mais là, c'est juste pathétique : Bon vous allez acheter un MacBook Pro à 2300 &#8364; et dans cinq ans, la probabilité pour qu'il soit fonctionnel est extrêmement faible. C'est sûr, ça rassure !


On ne parle pas d'UN MBP Mais du 1er MBPr sortie. Perso. je ne lis pas dans les boules de cristal et je ne vais pas assurer au grand jour que c'est sûr ça durera dans le temps.

Après si tu es Mme IRMA tant mieux, moi pour le moment, je suis sceptique (ne pas oublier non plus que la quantité de MAC vendu à bien changé, ça joue forcement sur du long terme sur la qualité des composants et leur durée de vie malheureusement et n'en déplaise au fanboy).



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Des Mac qui ont plus de cinq ans, ça court les rues... Après, on vient ouiner pour une pseudo obsolescence programmée de la part des constructeurs mais en fait ce sont les gens qui la créent eux-mêmes (cfr l'excellent quote précédent). Comme déjà écrit, des tas de gens gardent leur Mac 4 à 5 ans.


La proportion de mac de plus 5 ans par rapport aux nombres vendu il y a 5 ans ? Ensuite à aucun moment je n'ai accusé Apple de programmé la mort des composants. J'ai juste dit qu'à vouloir du plus fin, plus léger, plus compressé, on a des composants qui deviennent plus fragile. (Le constructeur ne peut pas faire grand chose à ça à part rester sur des designs des années 90 mais bon...)

Enfin, marrant, j'ai dit que dans 5 ans, la plupart seront surement à la ben et tu me réponds : Beaucoup de gens gardent leur mac 4-5 ans... Bah oui je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais la barre symbolique des 5 ans (à condition que l'ordinateur fonctionne encore et c'est un fait, tous ne vont pas à cet âge là, mais heureusement beaucoup y vont) est très peu dépassé, c'est très généralement une date où l'évolution a fait qu'on veut changer parce que tout à changé et que, aussi, on a envie de changer car ça fait longtemps.

Pour preuve tout en sachant qu'on ne parle pas de "portable" mais d'ordinateur en général (donc fixe aussi alors qu'un fixe dure plus dans le temps qu'un portable pour les raisons que j'ai déjà maintes fois dites, à savoir l'étroitesse, chaleur etc) : http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/augmenter-la-memoire-augmente-la-duree-de-vie-des-pc-39760677.htm (oui je parle pas sans citer ce que je raconte, ça fait de suite plus crédible surtout quand je débat avec quelqu'un d'autres, ça fait moins troll  ) 

Autre preuve : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/duree-de-vie-dun-macbook-319251.html

D'après la source (plus accessibles dommage) un ordinateur portable sa durée de vie moyenne est de 3 ans. (tiens 3 < 5 il me semble ? On m'aurait menti ?  :love



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Enfin, swapper sur un SSD pour pallier un manque de mémoire, c'est juste bon à le flinguer par une usure purement gratuite. Mais bon, c'est à ajouter aux grandes idées du jour.


Alors faut pas prendre hors contextes tout, sinon oui ça ne veut rien dire...

Je parle de gens qui auront ponctuellement, un jour, besoin de swapper ou alors parce que le MAC commence à vieillir (donc bien plus tard).

Mais le plus marrant, c'est que tu viens de prouver plus ou moins ton ignorance sur les SSD (alors quid sur la quantité de RAM réellement nécessaire ?) Sache que la durée de vie d'un SSD est statistiquement bien meilleure que celle d'un HDD. Sans compter que l'usure réel sur les cellules (oui elles existent contrairement à un HDD classique qui lui à des grosses fragilités mécaniques, mais c'est un autre débat) sont vraiment difficile à mettre à mal.

cf Wiki sur les SSD : 


> Pour ses SSD X25-M (grand public), Intel indique par exemple une durée de vie de 5 ans en écrivant chaque jour 20 Go de données15.Toshiba annonce en décembre 2010 sur son modèle professionnel de 100 Go une limite d&#8217;écriture de 8 Po (8 000 To), soit 4,3 To par jour pendant 5 ans16


Si tu swappes du 20 Go par jour ça voudrait dire que même du 16Go ne t'aurait pas suffit et que donc le choix même d'un Retina de base était un mauvais choix...

Bref, comme tu l'as dit : "Mais bon, c'est à ajouter aux grandes idées du jour."


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Pour répondre à ta question de pourquoi acheter un retina et pas un macbook pro normal ? bah l'écran est légèrement différent non ? 

J'ai déjà l'iphone 4S et l'ipad ( 3 ) donc maintenant j'ai la famille au complet et tous les jours je m'en félicite à l'utilisation c'est un réel plaisir !


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je vois que le débat a également fait fureur sur ce topic :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/conseil-dachat-1132972-9.html
> 
> Je me sens moins seul ...



J'ai lâche le commentaire de la mort qui tue sur le Topic que tu cites, j'ai du rire pendant dix minutes au moins 

Au fait, tu est Alliance ou Horde? Je vais te lâcher mon BattleId en MP


----------



## 314-r (17 Juillet 2012)

Bien dormi ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Mais le plus marrant, c'est que tu viens de prouver plus ou moins *ton ignorance sur les SSD* (alors quid sur la quantité de RAM réellement nécessaire ?) Sache que la durée de vie d'un SSD est statistiquement bien meilleure que celle d'un HDD. Sans compter que l'usure réel sur les cellules (oui elles existent contrairement à un HDD classique qui lui à des grosses fragilités mécaniques, mais c'est un autre débat) sont vraiment difficile à mettre à mal.


 

Dixit qqu avec un OCZ (marque avec le plus haut taux de panne) et le contrôleur le moins adapté à OS X. Mais soit... 
Wear Level, Write amplification, host write, cycles d'écriture, finesse de gravure, taux de remplissage, ça te dit qqc ou pas ? 20 Go par jour, c'est sur un SSD vide où le contrôleur use toutes les cellules de manière uniforme. Sur un SSD rempli, seules les cellules vides seront essentiellement utilisées et s'useront beaucoup plus vite. D'autant plus vite que la place restant sera faible. Puis accessoirement, les SSD n'ont plus des NAND en 34 nm comme dans les exemple donné mais des 2x nm avec 10 K cycles au lieu de 30 K cycles. Mais bon, comme je n'y connais rien du tout en SSD.

Les ventes de portables ont dépassé celles de machines de bureau en 2008. Donc à moins d'avoir des chiffres précis sur la durée de vie des portables, on peut déduire que la durée de vie moyenne est de 4,6 ans tant pour les portables que les desktops. En outre, l'étude parle de renouvellement de machine, ce qui ne signifie pas forcément qu'elles soient tombées en panne. 

Du coup, je ne relève même vraiment le reste.  

Enfin, force est donc de constater que d'aucuns préfèrent ne pas mettre 10% de plus pour une certaine pérennité. :sleep:


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Dixit qqu avec un OCZ (marque avec le plus haut taux de panne) et le contrôleur le moins adapté à OS X.



rien qu'en lisant ça, j'ai compris.

en fait tu n'es qu'un troll ?  En tout cas tu le fais bien. Un cours instant je croyais que tu donnais un point de vu etc. mais non.

Oufffff j'ai été soulagé.

Pour ton ignorence : OCZ pour la dernière mise à jour à fait un système bootable USB qui le rend adapté à n'importe quel OS.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?99275-NEW!-Bootable-Linux-based-tools-for-OCZ-SSD-s.



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les ventes de portables ont dépassé celles de machines de bureau en  2008. Donc à moins d'avoir des chiffres précis sur la durée de vie des  portables, on peut déduire que la durée de vie moyenne est de 4,6 ans  tant pour les portables que les desktops. En outre, l'étude parle de  renouvellement de machine, ce qui ne signifie pas forcément qu'elles  soient tombées en panne.


Pas facile d'alimenter ton troll hein ? Je t'ai mis un lien te donnant l'âge moyen d'un ordinateur portable (soit 3 ans). ensuite dire que plus de portable que de fixe vendu => comme si il n'y avait que des portables... Ca va t'as pas l'impresion de dire n'importe quoi ? 40% de fixe contre 60% de portable => on a qu'à dire 100% de portable hein ? oui ça permettra de troller 

Bref, arrête de troller et donne des chiffres sur ce que tu racontes (sans les arranger comme tu as envie), ça éviteras que tu passes pour un troll


----------



## 314-r (17 Juillet 2012)

Ah non... mal dormi


----------



## kalm (17 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Dixit qqu avec un OCZ (marque avec le plus haut taux de panne) et le contrôleur le moins adapté à OS X. Mais soit...
> Wear Level, Write amplification, host write, cycles d'écriture, finesse de gravure, taux de remplissage, ça te dit qqc ou pas ? 20 Go par jour, c'est sur un SSD vide où le contrôleur use toutes les cellules de manière uniforme. Sur un SSD rempli, seules les cellules vides seront essentiellement utilisées et s'useront beaucoup plus vite. D'autant plus vite que la place restant sera faible



Pas vraiment .même les données statique  sont également déplacées vers des cellules moins utilisées ce qui contribue d'ailleurs a l'amplification d'écriture puisque ce ne seront pas des écritures hôte  .
 Remplie ou pas ,le Wear leveling s'occupera d'uniformiser l'usure sur l'ensemble de la NAND en déplaçant les données statique plus veilles vers des cellules plus usée libérant ainsi les cellules moins sollicités pour des futures écritures.
C'est également le rôle de l'OP d'avoir constamment des cellules vierge a disposition soit minimum 7% de la capacité du SSD qui ne seront pas accessible a un quelconque stockage.
C'est a l'aide de l'OP et du Wear leveling ,que le contrôleur est en mesure d'uniformiser efficacement les écritures sur l'ensemble de la NAND.





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Puis accessoirement, les SSD n'ont plus des NAND en 34 nm comme dans les exemple donné mais des 2x nm avec 10 K cycles au lieu de 30 K cycles. Mais bon, comme je n'y connais rien du tout en SSD.
> 
> :



La NAND gravée en 3xnm était donnée pour 10 000 cycles/PE 
3 000 en 2x nm parfois  certifiée 5 000Cycle/PE .

Edit:

Pour répondre a Vinky
OCZ ,c'est de la merde même en terme de fiabilité ,le M4 .Samsung etc..sont en mesure d' écrire  bien plus que les spec données par les vendeurs.(3 000 et 5 000 cycle/PE)
On peut pas  dire la même chose d'OCZ.


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> rien qu'en lisant ça, j'ai compris.
> 
> en fait tu n'es qu'un troll ?  En tout cas tu le fais bien. Un cours instant je croyais que tu donnais un point de vu etc. mais non.
> 
> Oufffff j'ai été soulagé.



Bon, voilà mon commentaire était inapproprié. Donc j'efface et je m'excuse.


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Franchement commence déjà par calmer ta joie...
> 
> La personne que tu traite de Troll a des années d'expérience, c'est une des personnes qui aident le plus dans le forum. Alors avant d'ouvrir ta grande g...., demande-toi qui est le Troll...
> 
> Non mais franchement...



Je ne remet pas en question sa participation sur le forum. Tu peux très bien être très compétent dans des tas de domaines et dire des bêtises dans un autre. D'ailleurs un forum à cette particularité, toucher beaucoup de domaine.

Je parle uniquement de cette discution. après si sur le forum, le fait davoir écrit pleins de messages permet d'affirmer sans aucune preuve depuis le début des choses, ok mais je pense que les membres ne doivent pas juste se fier à cela.

Tu remarqueras que contrairement à lui, tout ce que j'ai dit a été appuyé par un lien/preuve. Ce qui n'est pas son cas une seule fois.

Pour le reste, ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'il troll sur ce sujet (en particulier OCZ) que c'est quelqu'un qui à chaque fois qu'il dit quelque chose est un troll. Il ne faut pas généraliser  D'ailleurs j'ai déjà lu des fils de discussions ou j'ai trouvé ces réponses très pertinentes. La vie n'est pas faites que de noir et de blanc. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il a dit des choses trollesques sur un sujet que c'est quelqu'un de mauvais partout...

PS : Rien ne sert d'insulter, ça n'apportera rien au débat et ne donnera certainement pas raison


----------



## petitchemin (17 Juillet 2012)

@vinky

Avec une vingtaine de messages écrit sur ce forum, tu viens désigner de troll, un membre qui en a écrit 5000.
Cela me laisse perplexe.

Ensuite, parce que tu cites des études ton propos lui serait crédible.
Il faudrait que celles-ci soit disponibles ou quand elles le sont, elles soient sur le sujet.
Et que tes analyses produites à partir de celles-ci ne soient pas biaisées.

L'étude "durée de vie d'un macbook" indisponible.

L'étude commandée par Crucial (fournisseur de Mémoires) est sur les PC et non sur les macbook pro.
L'article ne fournit pas l'étude en elle-même mais une analyse orientée sur les produits Crucial.
L'article n'aborde pas la durée de vie des PC mais la durée avant renouvellement.
_ Il en ressort que l'âge moyen d'une machine en France se situe à 4,67 ans, conter 4,51* pour les américains et 4,46 ans pour les anglais. Les utilisateurs français prennent donc plus de temps pour renouveler leur PC._".
Que deviennent les PC renouvellés ? Vente ? Enfants-conjoint ? Associations ? Ecoles ? Poubelles ?
Est ce que le nouvel utilisateur ajoute de la RAM ... crucial ?

Toi qui est si documenté, instruit nous sur la durée de vie des macbooks et la différence de prix de vente des macs en fonctions de leur RAM.

Je défends l'idée, comme Pascal_TTH, que l'acheteur d'un retina, qui n'est pas dans l'optique de le renouveler dans les 2-3 ans, a tout intérêt à l'acheter avec 16 Go. Et je n'ai pas besoin d'études scientifiques pour réfléchir et avoir un avis. Nous sommes nombreux à penser notre achat comme un investissement et en coût complet.


----------



## Etienne000 (17 Juillet 2012)

Pascal a raison et les autres ont tort. Pas besoin d'écrire des patés pour le savoir.

La personne qui peut mettre 2300 dans un ordi peut en mettre 200 de plus pour avoir le maximum de mémoire, puisque celle ci est soudée et donc irremplaçable.

L'exemple type, c'est celui du MacBook Air 2010. Regardez ceux qui ont prix le modèle avec 2Go, aujourd'hui, sous Lion et ML, ils doivent être limites, puisque avec 2Go, tu ne fais pas grand chose, et que l'OS à lui seul doit bouffer 1Go.
Et il est quasiment sur que le Air ne passera pas sur le prochain OS qui necessitera plus de 2Go de ram  (C'est déjà 2Go mini avec Lion)

Par contre, celui qui a pris l'option 4Go, il est encore tranquille, 4Go devenant petit à petit le minimum. Il pourra garder sa machine plus longtemps.

Donc, le fait de prendre l'option de RAM est un choix rationnel et pragmatique : Tu gardes ta machine un peu plus (1 année, voire plus) en ayant prix une option qui représente 1/10 du prix. 

Chacun fait son choix donc.


----------



## kalm (17 Juillet 2012)

N'avais pas suivi la discussion sur la RAM
Excepté  si on veut garder sa machine un an, le choix des  16GB tombe évidement sous le sens .

Si on désire vraiment faire des économie on le fait sur le SSD puisque qu'il est dans son cas amovible.


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Pascal a raison et les autres ont tort. Pas besoin d'écrire des patés pour le savoir.
> 
> La personne qui peut mettre 2300 dans un ordi peut en mettre 200 de plus pour avoir le maximum de mémoire, puisque celle ci est soudée et donc irremplaçable.
> 
> ...



Hilarant le " il a raison vous avez tort " 

Prendre 2 go de mémoire en 2010, tu savais déjà que le système en bouffait 1 go donc c'était comment dire du bon " sens " de prendre 4 go qui devenait déjà à cette époque le nouveau standard et qui depuis est toujours le standard les 8 go le deviendront eux d'ici 2 à 4 ans donc les 16 go vous avez le temps.

8 go pour Mr tout le monde, 16 go pour les pros qui ont besoin de grosses ressources de ram, c'est tout y'a pas à chercher plus loin et ça sert strictement à rien de conseiller les gens si c'est pour leur dire " prends les 16 go, tu fais de la bureautique mais t'en auras besoin t'en fais pas " ...

Et c'est d'autant plus flippant que Pascal en plus se permet de juger les gens sur leur utilisation du Macbook Pro Retina en disant des trucs du genre " ça sert à rien d'avoir un retina si t'as pas une utilisation pro de celui ci et par conséquent forcement besoin de 16 go vu que tu vas forcement garder ta machine 5 ans " ... 

C'est avoir l'esprit un peu fermé quand même là ou de la mauvaise foi ...


----------



## 314-r (17 Juillet 2012)

Qui peut le plus peut le plus...


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> PS : Rien ne sert d'insulter, ça n'apportera rien au débat et ne donnera certainement pas raison



Eh attends, je ne t'ai pas insulté quand même, le terme grande gueule n'est pas une insulte 

Allez sans rancune.


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> @vinky
> 
> Avec une vingtaine de messages écrit sur ce forum, tu viens désigner de troll, un membre qui en a écrit 5000.


J'ai désigné de troll les dire sur un sujet de conversation d'une personne. Je n'ai pas désigné de troll un personne (il y a quand même une grosse différence). 

Pour le nombre de posts, ça apporte une certaine crédibilité, mais ça ne permet pas de dire tout et n'importe quoi sans fondement (en particulier sur OCZ et la difficulté de maj sur Mac Os X). Et cela ne remet en aucun cas en cause tout ce qu'il a déjà dit sur d'autres sujets ou même sur certains points de ce sujet.



petitchemin a dit:


> Ensuite, parce que tu cites des études ton propos lui serait crédible.
> Il faudrait que celles-ci soit disponibles ou quand elles le sont, elles soient sur le sujet.
> Et que tes analyses produites à partir de celles-ci ne soient pas biaisées.
> 
> ...


Bah on ne parle pas d'un MBP mais du seul MBPr sorti aujourd'hui dont le plus vieux vendu à ce jour à tout juste un mois passé.

Si tu trouves une étude sur ce modèle me prouvant que ce MBP retina tiendra 5 ans en moyenne, je prends, aujourd'hui je me base sur ce qui existe et qui dit qu'en moyenne un ordi ne le fait pas. (comme dit, dans 5 ans on se rendra peut-être compte que j'avais tort, mais il faut avouer que plus le temps avance et moins c'est la normale de garder un ordinateur longtemps en bonne santé bien malheureusement je suis d'accord)

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec les propos de Janus et c'est pour cela que j'ai posté (pour pas qu'il se sente seul le pauvre :love et quand on compare 2Go de RAM pris en 2010 (qui était déjà bien en-dessous de la norme vendu en moyenne qui était variable entre 3 et 4 Go) et les 8 Go aujourd'hui, c'est vraiment pas comparable.

Pour en revenir au discussions, je suis d'accord sur le fait que dans le temps avoir 16 Go sera forcemment mieux que 8. C'est logique et c'est un fait (8 > 16). Je dis juste que partir de ce principe là, c'est partir du principe que le MBP Retina tiendra le très long terme et donc c'est investir sur du non sûr et de l'incertitude. Peut-être que dans 3 ans, 90% des MBP seront inutilisable pour un problème inconnu aujourd'hui et on se dira que mettre 16 Go n'aura servi à rien.

En plus clair, il faut mettre tous les paramètres dans les discussions à savoir : veux-tu garder longtemps ton MPBr et penses-tu que celui-ci pourra tenir la charge si longtemps ? (et ça c'est une question qui n'a pas de réponse pour le moment et qui devra attendre 4-5 ans pour en avoir une)

@robertodino : Pas de souci  Mea culpa dans ce cas là


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Pas vraiment .même les données statique sont également déplacées vers des cellules moins utilisées ce qui contribue d'ailleurs a l'amplification d'écriture puisque ce ne seront pas des écritures hôte .
> Remplie ou pas ,le Wear leveling s'occupera d'uniformiser l'usure sur l'ensemble de la NAND en déplaçant les données statique plus veilles vers des cellules plus usée libérant ainsi les cellules moins sollicités pour des futures écritures.
> C'est également le rôle de l'OP d'avoir constamment des cellules vierge a disposition soit minimum 7% de la capacité du SSD qui ne seront pas accessible a un quelconque stockage.
> C'est a l'aide de l'OP et du Wear leveling ,que le contrôleur est en mesure d'uniformiser efficacement les écritures sur l'ensemble de la NAND.
> ...


 
Thanks pour la correction.


----------



## petitchemin (17 Juillet 2012)

@vinky

Pour le troll, je t'invite à te relire. "tu n'es qu'un troll" Ecris comme ça, ce n'est pas le propos mais la personne que tu vises.
Definition de wikipedia 
_En argot Internet, un «*troll*» est, par exemple, une personne qui participe à une discussion ou un débat (par exemple sur un forum) dans le but de susciter ou nourrir artificiellement une polémique, et plus généralement de perturber l'équilibre de la communauté concernée1,2,3.
_
Ce n'est pas parce que Pascal_TTH écrirait des choses fausses techniquement (sur des sujets complexes) que lui ou ses propos seraient des trolls. 

Dans les forums (tu trouveras sans doute un étude à ce sujet), il y a des codes dont le respect.

Et oui, je continue à prétendre que compte tenu son implication sur ce forum, il est particulièrement déplacé et non courtois de la part d'un newbie, de lui dire que c'est un troll ou qu'il trolle (manière de se défausser). 


J'ai bien compris qu'on parlait du retina. Et c'est bien parce qu'on parle du retina (mémoire soudée) que l'on conseille de prendre 16go plutot que 8go. 

Et tu t'entête à confondre renouvellement et ordi "mort".
Après son renouvellement, d'autres l'utilisent et ils seront contents d'avoir 16go et ils acheteront ton ordi plus chers pour cela.

Et c'est bien parce que l'on ne connait pas l'avenir qu'il est prudent de prévoir.
Visiblement du raisonne court terme.


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Si l'on vous suit ça revient à également dire " il vaut mieux acheter l'iphone avec 32 go plutôt que 16 ou l'iPad avec 64 go plutôt que 32 go ... car dans 1 an les programmes feront tous 2 go et il vaut mieux 64 go plutôt que 16 ou 32 ... "

Hors je t'assure que la majorité des ipad / iphone vendus sont des 16 go et qu'à la revente ça se passe très bien ... 

C'est pareil pour le stockage, pour moi il vaudrait mieux investir dans un SSD de 512 go dans les options que dans 16 go de ram au lieu de 8 go ...

Donc tu vois chacun fais et vois les choses différemment !


----------



## Swoop250 (17 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Dans les forums (tu trouveras sans doute un étude à ce sujet), il y a des codes dont le respect.
> 
> Et oui, je continue à prétendre que compte tenu son implication sur ce forum, il est particulièrement déplacé et non courtois de la part d'un newbie, de lui dire que c'est un troll ou qu'il trolle (manière de se défausser).



+1  ça fait vraiment du bien d'entendre parler de courtoisie dans un forum 

Moi qui ne fréquente ces forums depuis quelques mois (ou semaines même) suis ravi d'y trouver des gens qui l'animent et aide du mieux qu'ils peuvent depuis plusieurs années.... rien que pour ça, ça mérite le respect et ce indépendamment de la véracité ou non d'un propos en particulier.

Parait il que l'on apprécie la valeur d'une société à la façon dont elle traite ses anciens (désolé pour le coup de vieux @ Pascal et aux autres)....  je pense que ça s'applique aussi aux forum


----------



## Vinky (17 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Edit:
> 
> Pour répondre a Vinky
> OCZ ,c'est de la merde même en terme de fiabilité ,le M4 .Samsung etc..sont en mesure d' écrire  bien plus que les spec données par les vendeurs.(3 000 et 5 000 cycle/PE)
> On peut pas  dire la même chose d'OCZ.


Oups j'avais pas vu l'edit.

Je vois pas quand j'ai parlé de la fiabilité d'OCZ ? Seul Pascal_TTH en a parlé (d'ailleurs ça n'avait absolument rien à faire dans la conversation et c'était totalement HS)

@petitchemin : Quand j'ai dit tu n'es qu'un troll je voulais dire "tes dires (sur ce sujet je précise bien) ne sont que des trolls" désolé si j'ai mis une confusion.

Pour ce qui est du respect je suis de ton avis, mais je ne m'attendais pas à ma première intervention qu'une personne de 5000 messages (puisque le débat en est arrivé là) me dise : " Mais bon, c'est à ajouter aux grandes idées du jour." pour me faire comprendre que je raconte n'importe quoi, là où j'ai argumenté sur mes pensées.

Enfin pour la "mort" de l'ordinateur, on peut voir deux choses : La mort physique (comme dit on est loin de pouvoir certifier que le MBP Retina pourra durer dans le temps même si étant futur possesseur, je l'espère vraiment) et la mort logiciel. Et quand on voit comment Apple réagit en ce moment, il de très grande chance pour que ça s'empire et qu'ils fassent en sortent qu'un MAC de plus de 3 ans ne puissent plus bénéficier de telle ou telle mise à jour. Et dans ce cas là, même si tu as pleins de RAM, elle ne te servira pas. Et c'est une raison de plus également de se poser la question.


----------



## kalm (17 Juillet 2012)

Le problème,c'est quand plus ce sont ces même personnes qui  viennent ensuite pleurer  que Lion bouffe trop RAM .

Étant donné que je choisis des machine ugradable ,Je prend toujours le minimum de RAM a l'achat.
Sur mon MBP Late 2011 j'avais 4GB de RAM c'est vraiment le stricte minimum,rien qu'en surf et skype ouvert j'étais a plus de 75% d'utilisation  
Avec Lion, c'est minimum 4GB et encore on doit sans cesse purger pour essayer de récupérer des miettes.
Sans parler des fichiers SWAP qui augmente a vu d'il,certes avec un SSD ca sera mieux mais ca reste bien plus lent que la RAM.
Donc ca n'empêchera aucunement la latence des qu'on arrivera a saturation.

Maintenant sur le 2012 j'ai 8GB par défaut
Skype ,navigateur av 40 onglets ouverts ,donc entre guillemet aucune activé  pro qui boufferait de la RAM ,ben suis déjà a 52% d'utilisation.

Actuellement pour être confortable sur Lion , 8GB ne sont pas un luxe pour ne pas dire le minimum.
Si j'avais opter pour le Retina ,j'aurais pris 16GB de RAM et un SSD de 256GB qu'il sera possible d'upgrader a l'avenir.
Je préfère perdre un peu sur le CPU qu'arriver a cour de RAM qui de par ce fait ralentira tt le systeme.


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Justement arriver à cour de ram avec 8 go pour une utilisation non " pro " c'est pas demain la veille que ça arrivera.


----------



## kalm (17 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Justement arriver à cour de ram avec 8 go pour une utilisation non " pro " c'est pas demain la veille que ça arrivera.



Ben je serais beaucoup moins affirmatif.

2GB pour leopard 
4GB pour Snow 
8GB pour Lion
..
.
.

Et cela sans parler des Applications qui s'alourdissent ..............

Edit:
De plus je suppose que l'on fait pas l'achat d'un Retina  ds l'objectif de seulement surfer ,l'Ipad fait ca tres bien  a la rigueur un MBAir


----------



## Janus00 (17 Juillet 2012)

Bah et pourquoi pas acheter un retina pour surfer ?

y'a bien des gens qui achètent l'imac 27 " pour surfer non ?

Je vous trouve bien sectaires !


----------



## kalm (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai dit pour SEULEMENT SURFER .

Ben bien sur ,chacun fera ce qu'il veut avec son pognon, mais tant qu'a faire si tu veux en dépenser plus pour le plaisir de seulement  surfer monte a 16GB et 700GB de SSD  et tu bloques GFX sur la HD4000


----------



## robertodino (17 Juillet 2012)

Les gars, pourquoi se poser tellement de question? 

8go est tout de même le stricte minimum pour garder une bonne réactivité en prévision de Mountain Lion. 

Je suis en attente de mon 13" et franchement l'option 8go est tout à fait naturelle pour moi car:

Aujourd'hui 4go suffisent, mais justement c'est "aujourd'hui", et si demain les applications de ML vont demander plus de resources (chose sur et certaine) vous ferez quoi? Donc mieux vaut partir avec un peu plus qu'un peu moins...


----------



## lgrmus (17 Juillet 2012)

Je me permets d'intervenir pour donner mes impressions, pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur le comportement du retina avec after effect (en version non retina à ce jour) que j'ai pu tester chez un ami :

J'ai relevé 2 problèmes (et ce dans toutes les configs d'écran possibles) :

-Crènelage très important 
-scintillement très gênant lors du rendu ram

Sur une image avec des traits fins noirs, on a droit carrément à des pointillés.

Aucun doute à avoir, c'est la cata ! il faut attendre after effect retina pour travailler sérieusement.

Néanmoins, on sent le potentiel de l'écran retina : j'avais lors du test mon macbook pro 17' juste à côté. En passant du retina au 17 on a l'impression tout d'un coup que le 17' est flou. C'est vraiment flippant, au début on croit à un problème...

De mon point de vue de graphiste, il est clair qu'on est à un tournant : pouvoir bientôt afficher (quand after effect sera retina) dans sa petite fenêtre de prévisualisation du full HD 1920*1080, c'est absolument utile et magnifique !

Pour ceux qui hésite avec la RAM, foncez sur les 16 GB ! il suffit que du jour au lendemain vous ayez envie de faire de la vidéo ou de l'after effect et vous serez coincé : il n'y en a jamais assez. Un rendu after bouffe complètement les 16GB, si je pouvais j'en mettrais 64 GB...


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

lgrmus a dit:


> Pour ceux qui hésite avec la RAM, foncez sur les 16 GB ! il suffit que du jour au lendemain vous ayez envie de faire de la vidéo ou de l'after effect et vous serez coincé : il n'y en a jamais assez. Un rendu after bouffe complètement les 16GB, si je pouvais j'en mettrais 64 GB...



+1.....


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Juillet 2012)

Il est arrivé :love:


----------



## zirko (19 Juillet 2012)

Tu l'as eu le bac ?


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Juillet 2012)

Avec mention, sans réviser


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Il est arrivé :love:



J'adore l'organisation de ton dock 

Tu l'avais commandé quand?


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Aux environs du 20 Juin je crois


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

J'aime bien le screen avec un gros 16 Go 1600 MHz DDR3. 

Sur ce, j'irais bien me commander un MacBook Air 11,6 2012 2 GHz 8 Go 128 Go.


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

En même temps, je n'allais pas prendre 8Go en déplaise à certains 

Rendez vous dans un ou deux ans quand les 8Go seront trop justes 

L'écran est juste spectaculaire, les clichés pris avec un Nex C3 sont justes splendides ! L'écran n'est pas jaune, du moins bien plus blanc que l'écran d'un iPhone 4S.
J'ai laissé en équivalent 1440*900, je trouve cela plus confortable que le 1680.

 L'ordinateur ne ventile pas mais chauffe, j'ai donc installé SMC et mis les ventilos à 3000RPM, afin d'avoir une machine plus froide.

Par ailleurs, est-ce que les supports ventilés fonctionnent bien ? Je pense en acheter un.

Sinon, c'est rapide, mais saccadé, je ne m'inquiète pas, ML corrigera cela dans quelques jours !
L'ethernet manque un peu à mon gout (Je n'ai pas pu transférer mes fichiers en ethernet via mon Time Capsule, par exemple), et le faire payer 29 est abusif.

L'USB 3 est bien pratique, c'est plus rapide que l'USB 2, cela se sent .

Petit point noir par rapport au Bluetooth, le son avec mon SoundLink se coupait, c'est vite embêtant. N'ayant pas testé avec d'autres mac, je ne sais pas si c'est le MBP qui pose problème ou le SoundLink en lui même.

Autre reproche, les deux ports USB. C'est pas assez, et en plus ils sont des deux côtés. Je ne trouve pas cela pratique, surtout quand certains appareils demandent 2 ports USB pour fonctionner.

Le lecteur de cartes fonctionne bien mieux que sur les précédentes générations, que ce soit en 13 ou 15".

La finition est exemplaire, comme d'habitude j'ai envie de dire. L'écran est moins réfléchissant, mais cela reste moins bon qu'un écran mat (Logique). 

Enfin, le son ! C'est pas mal du tout, c'est vraiment cristallin, agréable pour des enceintes d'ordinateur portable. C'est même moins étouffé que le SoundLink sans égalisateur de son 


Voila pour les premières impressions, que du positif


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon, c'est rapide, mais saccadé, je ne m'inquiète pas, ML corrigera cela dans quelques jours !



Et bien je l'espère. Les dernières vidéos que j'ai vues montraient que le problème du scroll-lag est résolu dans ML, par contre le lag au niveau de l'interface GUI est pareils que sous Lion...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

Pour les ports USB, je me demande pourquoi les gens ne prennent pas plus souvent un HUB... Au moins, on ne connecte que le hub et tous les appareils sédentaires sont déjà reliés. :sleep:


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour les ports USB, je me demande pourquoi les gens ne prennent pas plus souvent un HUB... Au moins, on ne connecte que le hub et tous les appareils sédentaires sont déjà reliés. :sleep:



J'ai un HUB Lacie 7 ports .
Mais c'est chiant à brancher, et moche.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour les ports USB, je me demande pourquoi les gens ne prennent pas plus souvent un HUB... Au moins, on ne connecte que le hub et tous les appareils sédentaires sont déjà reliés. :sleep:



le pb c`est que l`on trouve pas encore des hubs usb 3, enfin j`en ai pas trouve


----------



## mateo95 (20 Juillet 2012)

Et puis le prix aussi un hub usb3 doit pas être donné


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

30 secondes dans Google, le temps de lire et cliquer les liens :



kolargol31 a dit:


> le pb c`est que l`on trouve pas encore des hubs usb 3, enfin j`en ai pas trouve


 
On en trouve au moins depuis le 25 avril 2011 date du test : http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/hub-usb-dlink-43395/



mateo95 a dit:


> Et puis le prix aussi un hub usb3 doit pas être donné


 
Dès 30 et jusqu'à 50 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...ub-Usb-3-0-4-Ports-Bullet-Ak-hb-06BK-Noir.htm
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Periphe...LINK/4841089-Hub-4-ports-USB-3-0-DUB-1340.htm

Avec 2 ports de chaque côté, l'Akasa est plus pratique que ceux qui ont 4 ports trop proches du même côté. 

Bref, disponible depuis plus d'un an et pas cher.


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Un mot sur la ventilation : Elle est très efficace. 

A 5900RPM, le MBP devient froid en utilisation web etc. Jamais eu de MBP froid auparavant, même à 6000RPM


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2012)

En même temps à genre 6000 rpm on l'entend dans la pièce à côté aussi...


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui sauf qu'avec les 'anciens' MBP, même à 6000RPM le machin n'arrivait pas à être froid..
D'ou mon étonnement.


----------



## darkarkange (20 Juillet 2012)

pour un cooler sur ton MBPr, moi j'ai commandé celui là pour mon MBPr  

>> http://www.coolermaster.fr/product.php?product_id=6697

Après avoir cherché longtemps.. je ferais des retours début aout 

( hub usb 2.0 x3 )


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Là j'ai du mal à réfréner un sourire...

Ils ont osé commercialiser le proto !


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

En utilisation web avec le Retina sur les genoux et une température de 25°C dans la maison, je suis à 43°C processeur et 35°C carte 3D.

La machine reste virtuellement " froide " voir tiède avec les ventilos au minimum.

Ensuite ils se déclenchent tard dans les applications en 3D à partir de 85°C environ pour le processeur ils montent rapidement à 5000/5500 tr/min et redescendent ensuite aussitôt dès qu'on sort de l'application.

Enfin bref c'est du tout bon !


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Sûr que quand on sort de l'application on est peinard...


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> En utilisation web avec le Retina sur les genoux et une température de 25°C dans la maison, je suis à 43°C processeur et 35°C carte 3D.
> 
> La machine reste virtuellement " froide " voir tiède avec les ventilos au minimum.
> 
> ...



Et tu tournes à 6000rpm pour du surf? Avec un proco à 43°? Faire tourner les fans constamment au maximum' ça doit pas être trop bon pour la machine, non?


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

Ben non je suis à 2000 Tr / Min pour du surf ... :mouais:

J'y touche pas moi à la vitesse des ventilos !


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Ben non je suis à 2000 Tr / Min pour du surf ... :mouais:
> 
> J'y touche pas moi à la vitesse des ventilos !



Oups, j'ai confondu avec Etienne000 qui testait les ventilos à 6000rpm pour du surf (voir le post un peu plus haut)


----------



## Jet9009 (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous !
Que dire pour ce premier message... Je pensais rentrer dans le monde du mac (et donc d'apple, je n'ai aucun produit de ceux-ci à la maison étant anti-apple dans ma jeunesse... Mais on évolue) cependant, après ces 18 pages de lecture intensive, de mal de tête, je suis totalement perdu, out, déboussolé ! Si bien que je commence à penser à rester sur mon petit notebook Asus sous Windows 7... et continuer d'acheter un notebook tous les deux ans voir tous les ans...

Le topic commençait bien, intéressant, une vraie synthèse... Mais excusez moi du terme, après 6-7 pages, il part en bordel total, et n'aide pas du tout le futur acheteur. (Oui, qqn qui vient d'acheter son Retina, qui est tout content, et après plus du tout, on ce pose de graves questions... )

J'ai déjà posté un message d'aide à l'achat sur les forums des confrères de clubic, je n'ai cependant eu qu'une seule et unique réponse, ce qui n'aide pas vraiment (trop pcistes et pas assez ouvert la bas ?). Bref, passons.
Les test qu'on trouve sur le net disent un peu tous la même chose, c'est une tuerie... etc. Mais l'avis des utilisateurs, les vrais (ceux qui l'ont acheté, pas les trolls ou autre... ) me semble plus pertinent pour un tel achat, et une telle somme...

Je vous explique donc ou j'en suis. Nul part dans le sens ou je ne sais plus vraiment ce que je veux.
Sinon, plus sérieusement, au niveau des études... :
Je vais rentrer en DUT SRC. Ce DUT implique une grande utilisation de tous les logiciels liés au Web : Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign... Mais aussi de la vidéo (première, after effect ?) et de l'audio, toujours dans la suite Adobe je suppose... (oui, je n'y suis pas encore, donc je suppose... ) ; Mais encore des lignes de code pour du dev, traitement de text office traditionnel pour noter les cours... A titre personnel, je jouerai un peu (Diablo 3, Starcraft 2... ), mais l'utiliserai également pour le surf, un peu d'Ableton, et les diverses utilisations du quotidien. Je précise tout de même que le MBP, retina ou pas, petit modèle ou gros modèle, sera avant tout mon outil de travail de tous les jours !
Que le prix, qu'il soit de 2000, ou de 3000, fait grincer des dents et qu'il provoque un énorme brainstorming... Vu l'investissement, je veux qqchose qui dur, pouvoir le garder 3 à 5 ans, et ne pas être déçu au bout de 6 mois car la machine est dépassée, plus vraiment soutenue par le fabriquant...

En 18 pages, je n'ai pas réussis à comprendre quel était le point de vue, l'avis général, aucun avis concret ne ressort vraiment... 

Pour moi, dans tous les cas, un Mac, un produit Apple, ca a toujours été cher, j'ai toujours craché dessus pour ca, et je continue à le faire aujourd'hui !
Cependant, étant assez ouvert, je crois, j'accepte les conseils de mon entourage, me tourner vers un mac, surtout pour les études que j'envisage (Master PSM après le DUT SRC... ).
2 de mes futurs profs m'ont donc conseillés un ordinateur avec au moins 8go de ram, un mac de préférence...

Je fonce donc sur l'Apple Store, regarder ce qui est proposé... et là je pleurs, un peu, je me dis que je suis boursier, que ça peut aider (un peu..., il y a aussi l'essence et l'assurance de la voiture à payer hein !)

Bref, je me fais à l'idée de mettre plus de 2000 dans une machine...
Mais pour ce prix là, je veux qu'elle dure ! Qu'elle tienne !
Il semblerait que j'arrive cependant, à une très mauvaise période pour le choix d'un macbook pro... Le quel choisir ? Retina ou pas ?

Je me fais à l'idée que choisir le modèle le plus récent, un Retina, me garantit de tenir à la longue...
Mais quel modèle ? La encore, en 18 pages, je n'ai pas compris, ou su cerner, quel modèle des deux ce démarque.
Le "petit" ? Le "gros" ? 8go de RAM, ou 16go de RAM ? Un petit SSD ou un gros SSD ?  2,3 ghz ou 2,6 ? Et merde, on a pas le choix de la CG, qui elle dans tous les cas, sera dépassée l'année prochaine... (dites moi si je me trompe... mais j'ai du mal à croire que des rendus 3D dans les prochaines années, soit aisés avec une telle CG, insuffisante pour une telle résolution, non ?)
Bref, passons ce petit soucis de carte graphique, je m'inquiete peut etre pour rien...

Avec le tarif AoC, je peux avoir le gros MBP et le MBPr pour le même prix, soit 1956...
Je me fous totalement, ou presque, d'un lecteur CD ou d'un port ethernet, pour moi, c'est voué à disparaitre... Par contre, un port HDMI, je m'en fou pas !
Un disque dur de petite taille, non plus :s... Tout ca rend le choix vraiment difficile, mais vu que le tarif est identique, et que le prix d'un MBP classique passe rapidement au dessus de celui du "petit" retina, je me tourne vers un retina.... Maintenant, le quel ? avec quelle config ?

Merci d'avance pour cette longue lecture ennuyante, ou je raconte ma vie, et pour vos réponses, qui j'espère seront propices ! Merci !

PS : Pour vos convaincre de mon état de perdition, après ces 18 pages, je pense que le Retina est en fait un prototype, un peu comme une Xbox 360 lors de sa sortie... Un produit pour tester le marché, hors de prix, et HOP ! On verra si ça marche... Sauf qu'une Xbox, c'était "seulement" 400, et un envoie en usine réglait le problème, la garantie de base était de 3 ans...
Pour le MBP classique, j'ai tout bonnement l'impression que c'est du vol... Le proposer au même prix qu'un appareil qui possède une nouvelle technologie, alors que celui-ci, le MBP, n'a pas vraiment qqchose pour convaincre... L'écran "haute résolution" en option, n'est en plus, même pas vraiment une "HiDef"...


----------



## Janus00 (20 Juillet 2012)

Le retina est tout sauf un prototype :mouais:

C'est certes une révision A d'un produit mais je t'assure qu'il est digne héritier de ce qui se fait de mieux chez Apple.

J'ai eu possédé plusieurs iMac, Macbook, Macbook Pro, iPad, iPhone et j'ai toujours été grandement satisfait. 

Maintenant si tu hésites entre PC et Mac, là une fois de plus il n'y a que toi qui peut savoir et pareil pour les applications et l'utilisation que tu en auras.

Si tu veux une machine qui te tienne au minimum 3 à 5 ans, essaies de prendre des options dessus à savoir un disque de 512 go qui me semble être intéressant et pourquoi pas 16 go de mémoire vive si jamais tu penses que tu seras amené à utiliser des applications gourmandes, genre montage vidéo ou musique sur des logiciels comme Logic, sinon 8 go me paraissent suffisants. 

Après si ça peut te rassurer, non dans 6 mois cette machine ne sera pas dépassée, ni même dans 2 ans, elle fera toujours un excellent travail et elle est actuellement une véritable vitrine technologique.

Comme on l'entend souvent, il y avait un " avant " et il y aura un " après " ... !


----------



## Jet9009 (20 Juillet 2012)

Le fait d'hésiter pour un PC était plus qu'ironique ! ahah
Nan, je pense vraiment acheter un macbook pro, mais le quel, c'est la tout le problème ! 

Merci pour ta réponse très rapide Janus, j'attends d'autres avis 
Mais donc selon toi, si je veux être sur de durer, mieux vaut prendre le gros modele avec l'option 16go de ram ? 

ps : dans tous les cas je pensais ajouter la garantie apple care, c'est du vol ou bien ?


----------



## Vinky (20 Juillet 2012)

Vu que tes cours vont te faire utiliser ton mac pour faire des montages vidéos et d'images, c'est clair que sur du moyen terme il serait bon de passer à 16Go effectivement (encore plus sur du long terme)

Après pour le "web" pur l'écran Rétina te sera à la fois un point fort et faible. Point fort car la qualité d'image dans des softs adaptés sera vraiment apréciable mais se sera un point faible pour les sites web en général rendant parfois certains aspects flou.

Pour le reste, tout semble indiquer que le Retina serait pas mal pour toi. (les points faibles du Retina que sont le manque de lecteur Cd et d'ethernet ne te dérange pas, partant de là le choix est plus simple)

De plus, pour les cours, le poids plus léger du retina sera un point positif pour ton dos


----------



## darkarkange (20 Juillet 2012)

j'ai commandé le MBP Retina le 24 juin après une bonne grosse réflexion ( premier mac.. et un budget pas illimité mais réduc AOC donc  ). 
Option 16 go. 
Je le reçois le 28 je te dirais à ce moment là ce que j'en pense. Je l'ai pris pour la puissance que délivre cet ordinateur ( mon pauvre elitbook 8560p commence vraiment à faiblir alors qu'il n'a qu'un ans... ) j'ai aussi pris l'applecare car je préfère avoir une garantie.. 
Je l'ai pris car après plusieurs passages au Apple store de Covent garden, le MBP rétina est fabuleux.. le son est magnifique vraiment et l'écran au merveille ! en espérant que les logiciels suivront.. Gros point noir pour l'instant ( je pense à office )


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Tu as aussi d'autres choix possibles style Macbook Air et écran externe Eizo ou équivalent, incomparable, qui permet de vraiment bosser à la maison. Amha, le Retina a besoin de mûrir, la CS n'est pas encore compatible, et puis 1440 x 900 même Retina sur Photoshop tu vas criser. Le MBA se promène facilement, permet une bonne esquisse que tu finalises ensuite chez toi (par exemple).
Tu dois pouvoir mieux faire, donne des détails de ton utilisation pour optimiser le truc...


----------



## Jet9009 (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Tu dois pouvoir mieux faire, donne des détails de ton utilisation pour optimiser le truc...


moi ?

Arf, le Macbook Air est ce qui mattire le moins je crois, au niveau de la durée de vie du produit, j'ai l'impression qu'on est vraiment dans le jetable =S.
Je vais quand même explorer cette option... J'ai un écran "d'appoint' de 32pouces.

Merci pour vos réponses en tous cas, j'attends encore d'autres avis pertinent dans le genre ! =P
Et oui darkarkange hésites pas à me tenir au jus par MP


----------



## Vinky (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> 1440 x 900 même Retina sur Photoshop tu vas criser.



Ca va en 1680x1050 et 1920x1200 également


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Le fait d'hésiter pour un PC était plus qu'ironique ! ahah
> Nan, je pense vraiment acheter un macbook pro, mais le quel, c'est la tout le problème !
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse très rapide Janus, j'attends d'autres avis
> ...




Excepté  si tu désires l'option écran Retina  et quelques centaines de grammes en moins,le MBPC sera AMHA  plus adapté a tes besoins de puissance ds le temps .
Je m'explique .

Tu peux opter  pour le haut gamme MPBC 
1) Ensuite  l'upgrader en  RAM a 16GB ou voir même a lorsque que les modules seront dispo  a 32GB(Ivy Bridge les supportes)  
dans ta futur  activité  le besoin de RAM est constamment présent .

2) Niveau stockage ,tu peux tout a fait opter pour un SSD performant,l'installer a l'emplacement du HDD et coller un gros HDD rapide dans la baie du SuperDrive.
Voir  encore ,configurer 2 SSD en RAID0  et un HDD en externe pour le stockage 
Enfin c' est pas les configurations qui manquent et les prochains  SSD seront cette fois en mesure de saturer le SATA 6Gigabits  en écriture .

A noter qu'il est toujours plus avantageux d'avoir 2 support distinct.
Un qui lira pendant que l'autre écrira.
Exemple sur un Retina SSD 700GB ,données pour 400MB/s en ecriture .
Lors d'une copie au sein du  SSD ,  dans les faits celui ci ne  sera pas en mesure de les atteindre.
La bande passante étant limité a 6Gigabits .le SSD ne pourra lire et écrire a 400MB/s en même temps.

Donc des lors que tu as 2 supports sur 2  SATA 6Gigabits  tu double ta bande passante CQFD ;-)
L'un sera en mesure de lire a 500MB/s et l'autre recevoir les écriture  a 400 MB/s .
Dans cette exemple la vitesse d'écriture est dépendante de  celle en lecture .

Dans l'exemple d'un projet  PS mis en RAM ,le SSD sera par contre capable de recevoir des écritures  a sa pleine vitesse puisque libre de lecture.

Donc maintenant a toi de voir ce que tu considères le plus important le rendu Retina ou ......................


----------



## Jet9009 (20 Juillet 2012)

@Vinky : Donc, si en mode retina, c'est moche, je peux passer sur un des autres mode, et ce sera mieux c'est ca ? Donc si c'est pas confortable sur un mode X, ce le sra en jouant sur les paramètres de résolution ?

@Kalm : Je comprends tout a fait ta démonstration concernant les transfères, mais j'ai un disque de 500go ou je pensais stocker mes projets a coté, en USB 3.0 (lacie rikiki). Ca règle le problème du stockage nan ? SSD pour le système, les applis... etc. DD USB3.0 pour le stockage, les projets... etc.


----------



## Vinky (20 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> @Vinky : Donc, si en mode retina, c'est moche, je peux passer sur un des autres mode, et ce sera mieux c'est ca ? Donc si c'est pas confortable sur un mode X, ce le sra en jouant sur les paramètres de résolution ?



Ca sera plus confortable sur des logiciels Rétina car tu auras plus d'espaces de travail (à toi de trouver la résolution optimale entre taille de la police d'écriture et le plus d'espace de travail possible  )

Par contre, sur des softs non retina, ce qui n'est pas adapté, ne le sera pas plus sur des résolutions plus haute. Certaines personnes disent qu'augmenter la résolution, atténue l'effet flou.

Pour le stockage : Oui c'est une bonne solution de faire comme ça si tu n'as pas besoin de toujours avoir les données sur toi et que transporter un Disque dur Externe ne te dérange pas.


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

@Jet
Le Retina c'est du jetable aussi... 
Mais peut-être qu'un 15" HD mat peut le faire ?
Je ne te parle pas d'un écran d'appoint style télé mais d'une vraie dalle pour bosser.
Le MBA 13", c'est le plus léger et le moins cher, 
et tu peux trouver un écran mat 22" (1920 x 1080) de bonne qualité à coté...
Sûr que pour faire le kéké c'est moins ça quoi...  

@Vinky
oui, bien sûr, en 1680 ça va, en 1920 sur un 15" je suis moins sûr,
je ne suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt d'acheter un Retina si c'est pour bosser en 1680,
voilà ce que sous-entendait mon propos...


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> ?
> 
> @Kalm : Je comprends tout a fait ta démonstration concernant les transfères, mais j'ai un disque de 500go ou je pensais stocker mes projets a coté, en USB 3.0 (lacie rikiki). Ca règle le problème du stockage nan ? SSD pour le système, les applis... etc. DD USB3.0 pour le stockage, les projets... etc.



Je ne parle pas de stockage statique
Tiens voici qui devrait t'éclairer sur les nombreuses configue et qui concerne justement ta futur activité  ,Scratch disk pour PS sur un autre support rapide  etc.......


http://macperformanceguide.com/index_topics.html


----------



## Jet9009 (20 Juillet 2012)

@Vinky : ca c'est tendu aussi... j&#8217;espère qu'Adobe va vite fournir des MAJ, et qu'on peut espérer une petite maj d'office... 
C'est vraiment un autre problème aussi cette histoire =/

@314 : C'est pas du tout question de faire le kéké, si je veux faire le kéké, je pars sur un RoG ou un Alienware. Ca c'est pour faire le kéké ^^
Je dis jetable pour le macbook air, dans le sens ou c'est vraiment une petite config, si je veux le garder 5 ans, pas sur que ce soit la même qu'avec le retina... nan ?

@Kalm, je vais explorer ce site 
D'après toi l'option DD USB3.0 couplé au SSD de 512gb c'est pas terrible ?


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Ben ouais, c'est comme avoir une Ferrari (pas lolo ! ) et que du diesel...


----------



## zirko (20 Juillet 2012)

Pour apporter mon expérience, j'avais un pro et j'ai changé pour un retina. Ça faisait plusieurs mois que j'avais le budget et naturellement je suis parti vers le retina qui combine pour moi plusieurs avantage :
- encombrement moindre
- ordinateur puissant que j'espère garder 3/4 ans (même si je n'ai pris que 8Go de RAM)
- je fais beaucoup de net donc l'écran retina me comble au niveau confort de lecture
- la carte graphique me permet de jouer à mes jeux récents sans aucun problème. 

Après un bon mois d'utilisation je suis plus que ravis sur tous les points. L'ordinateur est très rapide avec son SSD, silencieux (sauf en jeu) et ne chauffe pas beaucoup. 

Bien sur il y a quelques points noirs comme les très nombreux logiciels non retina et le flou sur les images du net. Mais cela ne pèse pas bien lourd face aux points positifs et je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, au contraire, je suis content d'avoir eu le "courage" de prendre cette première version du retina.


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> je vais explorer ce site
> D'après toi l'option DD USB3.0 couplé au SSD de 512gb c'est pas terrible ?


Si tout a fait mais pour du def. J'arrive a 100MB/s en L/E sur le HDD d'origine en USB3 et 80MB/s en transfert video ce qui très bien pour ce HDD.
Apres y a plein de confique possible.
A noter que sur OS X on est en mesure de choisir sur les APP la destination des fichiers.
Tu lis sur un ,t'écris sur l'autre 
Un conseil explore le site  ,comme tu le dis ;-)


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

@Jet 
kéké "classe" quoi ! 
Ecoute, dans 5 ans,
le Retina sera sans doute ridicule au train où va le progrès technique...
Prend une bécane de 2007, le top du top de 2007, t'as pas envie de te marrer ?
Y a un mec en 2007 qui a raisonné comme toi, et qu'est-ce qu'il fait sur son Macbook aujourd'hui ? 

Avec l'accélération des "prévisions d'obsolescence-faut faire marcher le bizness",
il serait même plus juste de revenir 8 ou 10 ans en arrière...


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Un petit problème sur mon retina, j'ai l'impression que l'alu a mal été usiné : J'ai un léger enfoncement dessous le retina, un très léger sur le clavier et un minime sur le rebord de l'écran.

Quelqu'un a le même problème ? 

Une photo : http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img12/152/dsc3932r.jpg

Je suis sur de ne pas avoir fait cela moi même, le Retina étant resté sur mon bureau.

Je demande l'échange à l'Apple Store ?  (Acheté dans un APR qui ne me reprendra pas la machine)


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Un petit problème sur mon retina, j'ai l'impression que l'alu a mal été usiné : J'ai un léger enfoncement dessous le retina, un très léger sur le clavier et un minime sur le rebord de l'écran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est l'option Retina,sur un MBP tu ne le verrais même pas


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

Mouais. C'est quand même indigne d'une machine à 2500 quoi..

Putains de Chinois, savent même pas fabriquer une machine correctement


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Voilà, il faut changer la résolution...

D'ailleurs, vive la résolution !


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Ben voila,maintenant on va s'en prendre aux petites mains qui gagnent 2500 euros par mois.


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ben voila,maintenant on va s'en prendre aux petites mains qui gagnent 2500 euros par mois.



Tu veux que j'aille les plaindre ? Je trouve cela bien faux-jeton ceux qui vont pleurer sur les conditions de travail de ces gens et qui après viennent acheter les produits qu'ils fabriquent. 
Trop facile.


----------



## kalm (20 Juillet 2012)

Hheheehehhe,t'es mal tomber ,je vis a Saigon depuis 10 ans et marié a une vietnamienne donc je connais bien le bled etc........


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> moi ?
> 
> Arf, le Macbook Air est ce qui mattire le moins je crois, au niveau de la durée de vie du produit, j'ai l'impression qu'on est vraiment dans le jetable =S.
> Je vais quand même explorer cette option... J'ai un écran "d'appoint' de 32pouces.
> ...



Tu sais entre le MBA et le Retina... Les deux sont jetables vu sous ce point...


----------



## 314-r (20 Juillet 2012)

Roberto: "Les deux sont jetables vu sous ce point..."

Tu m'étonnes que ça lui fasse des bosses...


----------



## robertodino (20 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Roberto: "Les deux sont jetables vu sous ce point..."
> 
> Tu m'étonnes que ça lui fasse des bosses...



LOL  pas mal, pas mal du tout :love:


----------



## petitchemin (21 Juillet 2012)

@Jet9009

Compte tenu que tu vas passer une partie importante de ton temps sur office pour la prise de cours, je ne prendrai pas un retina. Va faire un tour dans APR ou à la FNAC et tu constateras que word en retina c'est pas jouable, trop flou. tu t'imagines passer tes journées ainsi ? 
Office 2013 vient d'être annoncé et aucune version mac n'a été évoquée. Aucune lisibilité sur une version office retina. c'est quand même prendre un risque important.

Concernant l'obsolésence d'ici 3 ans, pas d'inquiétude si tu prends un classique. Comme le soulignait Kalm tu pourras au fil du temps ajouter de la RAM, changer ton disque dur.
Pour le retina, j'ai un doute. Après 3 ans (durée apple care, indispensable) les réparations risquent de couter chères.

Concernant le petit 2,3 ou grand modèle 2,6 / 2,7 te prends pas la tête le 2,3 est suffisant.

Pour la RAM, si tu fais de la vidéo c'est 16 Go.

En résumé, un classique 2,3 avec 16 Go RAM, écran HRes Mat et Apple Care. En option, maintenant ou un peu plus tard, selon ton budget un SSD (cf. conseils de Kalm sur les différentes configs)

Un ordi n'est pas seulement un écran ! Il faut étudier tes besoins et voir les + et les - en hiérarchisant.

J'oubliais, un mac ça conserve de la valeur, contrairement à un PC (invendable d'occaz). Tu pourras toujours le revendre. D'ailleurs si tu ne prends pas un retina regarde du côté du refurb et des occaz tu trouveras des macbook pro avec SSD pour bien moins cher.

J'espère ne pas t'avoir embrouiller davantage


----------



## Swoop250 (21 Juillet 2012)

Comme l a dit très justement petit chemin... Un ordi n est pas seulement un écran .... Et c est bien ça qui m à fait opté pour le retina....  Design plus fin et plus léger  Meilleur refroidissement  Et un silence absolu en utilisation classique  L écran n était pour moi que le petit plus....    Après effectivement vu l annonce faite sur office 2013 ce n'est pas rassurant si c est un élément important pour toi .... Il vaudrait peut être mieux jouer la sécurité


----------



## robertodino (21 Juillet 2012)

Ce que je trouve vraiment grave c'est que la suite iWork n'est pas optimisée en Retina...


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu honteux...


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

Ça ,c'est encore la faute des bridés


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

Rho 

Je pense que c'est la faute aux devs d'Apple qui se bougent pas le cul 
Ou alors, ils nous présentent un iWork 2012 ou 2013 avec optimisation retina super amazing et huge et les gens avec iWork 09 iront se faire voir


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Bien sur il y a quelques points noirs comme les très nombreux logiciels non retina et le flou sur les images du net. Mais cela ne pèse pas bien lourd face aux points positifs et je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, au contraire, je suis content d'avoir eu le "courage" de prendre cette première version du retina.



Comme lu sur un autre site, on dirait que l'achat du retina est une question de courage et un paris très risqué...



kalm a dit:


> A noter que sur OS X on est en mesure de choisir sur les APP la destination des fichiers.
> Tu lis sur un ,t'écris sur l'autre



Voilà, je lis sur SSD, j'écris sur le DD en USB3.0. Certes, ce sera pas des performances époustouflantes comme le double SSD, mais c'est déjà bien je pense, et ca revient surement moins cher...



314-r a dit:


> @Jet
> kéké "classe" quoi !
> Ecoute, dans 5 ans,
> le Retina sera sans doute ridicule au train où va le progrès technique...
> ...



A ce rythme là, et en partant sur ce principe, on achete jamais, ou on achete une machine a 500 tous les 6 mois, ce qui revient, au final, au même que d'investir sur la durée.



kalm a dit:


> Ben voila,maintenant on va s'en prendre aux petites mains qui gagnent 2500 euros par mois.



Ils gagnent plus 25 par mois je pense... 



kalm a dit:


> Hheheehehhe,t'es mal tomber ,je vis a Saigon depuis 10 ans et marié a une vietnamienne donc je connais bien le bled etc........



Ahah, voilà un point commun, sauf que moi c'est juste les origines, je ne suis pas au "bled" 



robertodino a dit:


> Tu sais entre le MBA et le Retina... Les deux sont jetables vu sous ce point...



Vu sous ce point, la config max du Macbook Air, ce qui le rend très couteux... est bien pour un, voir maximum 2 ans. C'est a ce niveau que je dis que le Macbook Air est vraiment jetable. Le Retina, certes, ce ne sra plus une rolls dans 2 ans, mais avec optimisation et MaJ, si le suivi est fait par Apple, il n'aura pas a rougir face au milieu de gamme Asus et compagnie je suppose.... nan ?



314-r a dit:


> Roberto: "Les deux sont jetables vu sous ce point..."
> 
> Tu m'étonnes que ça lui fasse des bosses...



C'était fin, très fin. Ahah.



petitchemin a dit:


> @Jet9009
> 
> Compte tenu que tu vas passer une partie importante de ton temps sur office pour la prise de cours, je ne prendrai pas un retina. Va faire un tour dans APR ou à la FNAC et tu constateras que word en retina c'est pas jouable, trop flou. tu t'imagines passer tes journées ainsi ?
> Office 2013 vient d'être annoncé et aucune version mac n'a été évoquée. Aucune lisibilité sur une version office retina. c'est quand même prendre un risque important.
> ...



Je suis toujours aussi embrouillé, mais c'est pas grave, le choix est vraiment difficile, tout le monde a un avis différent, il y a le pour et le contre... C'est tout de même intéressant d'avoir l'avis de chacun.
Certes, je ne parle pas d'occase et de refurb, là, dans tous les cas, le Macbook Pro sera moins cher. Mais une fois de plus, un Macbook Pro de quelle année que je garderai combien de temps ? Mettre 2000 aujourd'hui, pour en remettre 1000 dans 2 ans, autant mettre directement 3000 dans le Retina très haut de gamme... nan ?

Qui plus est, je ne vais pas faire "que" du Office. Mais je travaillerai principalement avec les suites Adobe, qui sont annoncées comme prochainement MaJ, non ?

Je n'ai pas d'APR dans mon coin, et la Fnac n'expose pas de Retina... (je suis un peu dans une région, en retrait du reste du monde... hum.)
C'est clair qu'en voir un de près, me ferait choisir immédiatement...
Office 2013, je pense qu'il ne sera jamais dispo sur Macbook un jour. Vous l'avez testé sur Windows 7 ? C'est limite pas utilisable sur un PC traditionnel. Tout a été pensé pour le tactile et ca ce voit....
Une mise à jour d'office 2012 pour Mac serait plutot, plus envisageable si je ne m'abuse....
Mais une fois plus, on joue avec les si, les peut être, et oui, c'est un paris risqué.

Le Macbook Pro traditionnel ne me convint cependant toujours pas, pour son prix....
Je crois que c'est un sujet qui mérite grande méditation, ce que je vais continuer a faire et en relevant les avis de chacun.



Swoop250 a dit:


> Comme l a dit très justement petit chemin... Un ordi n est pas seulement un écran .... Et c est bien ça qui m à fait opté pour le retina....  Design plus fin et plus léger  Meilleur refroidissement  Et un silence absolu en utilisation classique  L écran n était pour moi que le petit plus....    Après effectivement vu l annonce faite sur office 2013 ce n'est pas rassurant si c est un élément important pour toi .... Il vaudrait peut être mieux jouer la sécurité



Tout a fait... mais comme dit plus haut... Office 2013... Voilà quoi....
Et je n'achete pas un Mac, puissant, pour passer ma vie sur Office, non.
Je veux qqchose qui dure avant tout, et qui soit efficace pour l'image, la vidéo et le son.
C'est plus sur le développement Web, que le Retina pourrait être un gros point faible...



robertodino a dit:


> Ce que je trouve vraiment grave c'est que la suite iWork n'est pas optimisée en Retina...



J'allais y venir.... pas d'iWork optimisé ? oui c'est lamentable.... Qu'est-ce que ca vaut comparé a office en tant normal ? Une fois mis à jour, ca pourrait être une bonne alternative ? Quand est-il d'open office sur mac ? (ça existe ? xD)



Etienne000 a dit:


> Rho
> 
> Je pense que c'est la faute aux devs d'Apple qui se bougent pas le cul
> Ou alors, ils nous présentent un iWork 2012 ou 2013 avec optimisation retina super amazing et huge et les gens avec iWork 09 iront se faire voir


 
une fois de plus, on joue la carte du paris, mais ici, le paris est plus que probable... Apple a toujours essayé de mettre en avant ses technologies, si ils ne supportent pas le retina, ce n'est pas de cette façon qu'ils la mettront en avant. Il faut déjà qu'ils commencent par adapter toutes leurs apps, et les grosses apps (Adobe par exemple) si ils veulent que le reste du monde suive l'exemple...


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Voilà, je lis sur SSD, j'écris sur le DD en USB3.0. Certes, ce sera pas des performances époustouflantes comme le double SSD, mais c'est déjà bien je pense, et ca revient surement moins cher...
> .



Bof

Tu dois déjà réfléchir sur ta méthode de travail  et celle qui sera la plus efficace .
 L'exemple de la configue  d'un pote vidéaste 

SSD :Systeme,App
raid 0 de Velociraptor :charge de travail ................
Gros HDD pour les back up et produit fini.

La  chose a penser est la façon dont tu vas importer tes images vidéos  ou photos  et vers quel  support (HDD en USB ,SSD ,RAID0 HDD .)
Les transférer via  une  carte SD ou clés USB 2,3 ..

Séparer les  SSD te donneront de meilleurs résultat que d'avoir un unique 512GB.
De plus t'as moins de moins de probabilité que les 2 tombent  en panne simultanément .

Exemple 
2 SSD 
Un 256 GB pour le Système Application et import des transfert video ,photo    et un 256GB charge de travail multimédia,partition scratch disk PS etc. dans la baie optique.
En procédant ainsi ,c'est comme ci le SSD système de servait de RAM il enverra a pleine vitesse la charge de travaille en écriture sur le second SSD.
Et ton HDD pour les  back up et produits fini  en USB3

Selon l'expérience ta façon de travailler évoluera  ,donc tant qu'a faire, pouvoir configurer dans une certaine mesure  sa machine et a son grès est un plus.

Comme tu me sembles un peu perdu J'espère pas t'embrouiller d'avantage 
Je donne juste des pistes sur la façon dont les choses peuvent  évoluer. 

Edit:
Un autre exemple après j'arrête 
,tu peux tt a fait encoder via HandBracke un projet sur le second SSD sans que cela impact sur les performances du SSD Systeme.Certes les CPU seront a donf.
Enfin y a plein taches sur lesquelles tu peux réfléchir   ;-)


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

tkt pas, j'ai compris le gain de perf =P
C'est dans le choix que je suis embrouillé et reste sceptique, pas sur la tech ^^'

Sans les reduc AoC :
Macbook Pro 15 pouces, petit modèle :


Processeur quadricur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,3 GHz
4 Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz - 2 x 2 Go
Disque dur Serial ATA de 500 Go à 5 400 tr/min
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Écran panoramique antireflet haute résolution du MacBook Pro 15 pouces
Clavier rétro-éclairé (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)
AppleCare Protection Plan pour MacBook Pro - Auto-enroll
Adaptateur Moshi Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI (avec audio)


Y en a pour 2362 + (si on suit l'évolution (qui est ce qu'on peut faire de mieux non ?))
Crucial M4 256 Go, Crucial M4 512 Go,   			  Corsair Mac Memory SO-DIMM 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) DDR3 1333 MHz CL9... Soit un total de 3132... Sans réductions AoC.


Ensuite :
Sans les reduc AoC :
Macbook Pro 15 pouces Retina, gros modèle :



Processeur quadricur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,6 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,6 GHz
16 Go de SDRAM DDR3L à 1 600 MHz
512 Go de stockage flash
Clavier rétro-éclairé (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)
AppleCare Protection Plan pour MacBook Pro - Auto-enroll
+ USB3.0 Lacie Rikiki 500go... Soit un total de 3510

Au final, le Retina est plus couteux, la comparaison est tout de même difficile, le proco du retina étant plus puissant, l'écran mieux, et la "triche" effectuée sur le MBP car les composants à ajouté sont choisis sur LDLC...

Mais bref, passons... On a 400 de différence...
Sauf que ! En réduc AoC, on a 17% de remise sur le prix du Retina, contre 12% de remise sur le prix du MBP.
Ce qui donne un MBP à 2848 (avec les deux SSD et la ram)
et le Retina à 2920 (avec le DD externe hein).

Sachant que dans les deux cas, on peut pas améliorer plus (on est d'accord, c'est le max qu'on puisse faire non ?) que le Retina a un meilleur écran, un meilleur proco, si on veut garder le mac 3 à 5 ans, quelle est la meilleure affaire ?
Perso, je dirais que, même si on joue au paris, une fois de plus, c'est le retina qui est la meilleure affaire. Y a pas photo... j'ai comparé le petit MBP au gros Retina, je compare le gros MBP au gros Retina, on en parle même plus, le prix du MBP devient plus élevé que celui du Retina...



http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00126152.html


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

@ Jet9009, concernant le passage où tu disais " il vaut mieux mettre 3000 euros maintenant que 2000 maintenant et 1000 dans 2 ans " ...

Je suis complètement contre cet argument, car en 2 ans les choses changent et parfois du tout au tout. Bon là on est dans une ère informatique qui commence à se stabiliser, mais j'ai toujours tendance à dire tout le contraire à mes clients, il vaut mieux foutre 1500 euros maintenant et 1500 euros dans 2 ans que 3000 euros immédiatement et avoir les boules 2 ans après que son matériel est complètement dépassé. ( J'exagère un peu le truc mais t'as compris le principe. )

Après y'a des gens qui veulent à tout prix une machine pour 5 ans, ok mettez vos 3000 euros, mais vous partez dans une certaine direction en connaissance de cause avec les problèmes inhérents à un matériel qui vieillira parfois bien, parfois mal et surtout là concernant les Mac, un AppleCare qui ne vous couvrira qu'au maximum 3 ans on est bien d'accord.


----------



## robertodino (21 Juillet 2012)

Moi mon souci avec le Rétina c'est qu'il manque tout simplement de fluidité, et ça c'est pas normal. C'est vrai que ML va régler les problèmes de scroll dans Safari en utilisant CoreAnimations ainsi que le GPU dédié... Utiliser le GPU dédié pour du Surf? WoW, Bravo 

Après il faut pas oublier les lags au niveau de l'interface, MissionControl, iPhoto etc... qui déclenchent assez souvent la 650m. Et ça ce ne sera pas mieux sous ML en regardant les vidéos de gens qui commentent justement cet aspect là.

Je ne veux pas dire que le Rétina est une mauvaise machine, au contraire, mais franchement c'est pas top une interface qui lag aussi tant sur une machine qui se veut la meilleure de la gamme Apple.

Personnellement c'est ce point qui m'a fait annuler ma commande pour passer à un MBA Full, qui lui ne lag pas d'un millimètre dans tout ce que je fait (et franchement faut pas exagérer non plus, l'écran du MBA est très bien).

Après il y a ceux qui ne trouvent pas ça problématique, encore une fois ça dépend des exigences de chacun... Mais pour moi c'est un No-Go clair et net!!!


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je suis complètement contre cet argument, car en 2 ans les choses changent et parfois du tout au tout. Bon là on est dans une ère informatique qui commence à se stabiliser, mais j'ai toujours tendance à dire tout le contraire à mes clients, il vaut mieux foutre 1500 euros maintenant et 1500 euros dans 2 ans que 3000 euros immédiatement et avoir les boules 2 ans après que son matériel est complètement dépassé. ( J'exagère un peu le truc mais t'as compris le principe. )



Donc d'après toi, il faut prendre le retina, ok, mais le petit modèle, sans ram en plus, sans garantie apple care ?

@roberto : Le lag sur le scroll semble être résolu avec ML... Par contre, pas entendu parlé d'autres lag sur la toile ! :O


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Là où on en est l'Apple care oui, mais pas de ram... ni de Retina...


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Là où on en est l'Apple care oui, mais pas de ram... ni de Retina...



J'ai répondu a ta grande démonstration 314, mais on dirait que le message doit être validé par modérateur avant (pourquoi ?!), il faudra donc patienter


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

"ma grande démonstration" 

réponse modérée ?  Ben zut alors, j'aurais bien été curieux de te lire...


Le Retina n'étant pas fini,
je te proposais juste une solution moins chère et cependant efficace :
le MBA 2012 "de base" avec 8Go si tu veux :1350 euros (que tu dois toucher à moins)
et pis tu lui mets un bon écran au cul pour bosser à la maison, voilà.
Déjà, tu auras assez de performances,
et dans 2-3 ans tu verras...

Pour un budget de 1500 euros tu as déjà une station sympa, polyvalente, légère...


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> "ma grande démonstration"
> 
> réponse modérée ?  Ben zut alors, j'aurais bien été curieux de te lire...
> 
> ...



J'écarte totalement l'option MBA, c'est pas ce que je recherche du tout... Un 13 pouces qui tourne bien au pire, j'en ai déjà un. Sauf qu'il tiendra plus vraiment longtemps je pense... J'ai du mal a croire qu'un MBA face mieux que l'asus que j'ai en main, niveau durée de vie.

Mais tu verras, concernant le MBP, avec ma démonstration, si elle est un jour modérée... Que le gain d'argent est moindre (100 de différence avec les remises AoC) entre un "petit MBP" au quel on ajouterait maison de la RAM et les SSD et le "gros retina" full option...

Pour toi 314, la garantie Apple Care est inutile ?


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Dans ce cas, la seule alternative sérieuse que je vois, c'est le MBP 15" HD mat auquel tu rajoutes ram et SSD de ton choix...
Ceci dit, il te sera difficile de faire l'économie d'un écran externe si tu veux bosser correctement,
et de calibrer tout le tintouin... 

As-tu été voir les machines ?

Ah oui l'Apple care... personnellement je ne l'ai jamais pris et,
je touche de la peau de singe, jamais eu de lézard,
je t'écris ça sur PB G4...

Tout dépend de l'usage, du risque encouru, des retours sur la qualité des produits...


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Dans ce cas, la seule alternative sérieuse que je vois, c'est le MBP 15" HD mat auquel tu rajoutes ram et SSD de ton choix...
> Ceci dit, il te sera difficile de faire l'économie d'un écran externe si tu veux bosser correctement,
> et de calibrer tout le tintouin...
> 
> ...




Ok pour l'Apple Care, mieux vaut jouer la sécurité et le prendre donc si j'opte pour un retina...

Habitant dans une région pomée, il n'y a pas d'apple store dans le coin, ni de vendeur agréé, il y a uniquement une fnac, ou le retina n'est pas en expo pour comparer avec le MBP 15"
Concernant lécran, il y a un super asus qui fait FULL HD sur le net, a genre 150 donc je pense le prendre dans tous les cas


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Oui, le PE238Q... 
Sur "les numériques" il y a des tests (par exemple)
et puis les fora "photo"...

Tant que la CS n'est pas optimisée, je ne vois pas l'intérêt du Retina.
Seul Lightroom 4.1 a l'air de passer... 

Ce Retina est trop vert, essaie d'avoir des retours de gens qui l'utilisent dans ton domaine.
(la conclusion du test Macgé est explicite...)
Sinon, super-bécane, oui, mais patience est maitresse de sagesse...

De toutes manières, si tu achètes sur l'Applestore en ligne (y compris le Refurb ?) tu as deux semaines pour renvoyer l'engin...
Et puis tu peux prendre l'Apple care plus tard dans la première année, jusqu'à la date du premier anniversaire (non incluse) il me semble.


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Moi mon souci avec le Rétina c'est qu'il manque tout simplement de fluidité, et ça c'est pas normal. C'est vrai que ML va régler les problèmes de scroll dans Safari en utilisant CoreAnimations ainsi que le GPU dédié... Utiliser le GPU dédié pour du Surf? WoW, Bravo
> 
> Après il faut pas oublier les lags au niveau de l'interface, MissionControl, iPhoto etc... qui déclenchent assez souvent la 650m. Et ça ce ne sera pas mieux sous ML en regardant les vidéos de gens qui commentent justement cet aspect là.
> 
> ...


 
L'écran du Air fatigue les yeux à mon gout, alors qu'avec le retina, c'est un pur régal : Plus de fatigue visuelle.

Ensuite, entre un Air et un Pro 15", il y a de sacrées différences de performance / Confort.

Chacun voit midi à sa porte


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Le Retina est pire que tous les autres sur les applis non optimisées !!!


----------



## tropezina (21 Juillet 2012)

Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables,  et que dire de la revente .......
c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Ben tu vois entre l'Audi et la "deux-pattes", je prends la "deux-pattes" !!! 

Question de standing...


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables, et que dire de la revente .......
> c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


 
Tout à fait ça


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> De toutes manières, si tu achètes sur l'Applestore en ligne (y compris le Refurb ?) tu as deux semaines pour renvoyer l'engin...
> Et puis tu peux prendre l'Apple care plus tard dans la première année, jusqu'à la date du premier anniversaire (non incluse) il me semble.



J'y ai pensé oui, au pire, si le retina me plait pas, que c'est vraiment contraignant, je le vire et passes sur un MBP 15" classique ! 



314-r a dit:


> Le Retina est pire que tous les autres sur les applis non optimisées !!!



Et le jour ou c'est optimisé, hein, hein ?! 



tropezina a dit:


> c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .



Tout a fait d'accord... =/


----------



## tropezina (21 Juillet 2012)

Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables,  et que dire de la revente .......
c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Non mais les garçons va falloir être un peu sérieux 

Qu'est-ce que vous en faites de votre Retina, 
qu'est-ce que vous faites tourner dessus,
à part le oueb ?

L'écran est super, mais rien à se mettre sous la dent... :sleep:

(enfin je peux me tromper...)


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

J'ai l'impression que t'es un tout petit peu envieux avec ton vieux PowerBook.. 
Tu ne viens là que pour troller sur le retina..


----------



## tropezina (21 Juillet 2012)

Ce n'est pas parce que on regrette de ne pouvoir s'en payer un (retina) qu'il faut critiquer ce qui est une avancée, qui dans les mois qui suivent , avec l'arrivée des mises à jour logitiels, sera le meilleur 15" du marché


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables, et que dire de la revente .......
> c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


 


tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables, et que dire de la revente .......
> c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


 
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

On remet le couvercle, c'est ça ? 

Qu'en savez-vous de ce que je peux ou pas ? 

J'essaie d'être objectif (j'ai bien dit j'essaie),
alors allez-y répondez à mes questions plutôt,
soyez constructifs !  

(avoir une Audi (ni une 2 cv) n'a jamais donné l'air plus intelligent,
si là est l'enjeu...)

Et critiquer, c'est penser par la crise...

Mon Powerbook, même vieux, m'est très utile et je le respecte en tant que tel, même vieux.
Et pour le moment plus optimisé qu'un Retina pour vous répondre. 

Et ça me fait rire...


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables,  et que dire de la revente .......
> c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .





C'est bien pour ça que j'ai pris ET le Retina ET la dernière A3 ... :love::love::love::love:

En tout cas je te rejoins tout à fait, le Retina est clairement un cran au dessus de tout ce qui se fait actuellement en terme d'ordinateur portable.

Après on peut certes avoir plus puissant, plus grand, plus fort, plus ci plus ça mais jamais dans 2 cm d'épaisseur pour 2 kilos et qui tiendront 7h sur batterie.


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Sûr c'est plus marrant A3...


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

D'ailleurs je kiffe autant mon Retina que ma voiture ! :rateau::love:


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi c'est vélo...  ... autant que possible...


----------



## tropezina (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Chez moi c'est vélo...  ... autant que possible...



je comprends mieux l'état d'esprit....


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

Ben moi ,c'est taxi pour profiter de ma superbe et charmante épouse.
Chacun ses valeurs


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

@Tropez
Oui ?
Un vélo en bois... 

@kalm
Quel rapport entre le tacot et le fait de profiter de ton épouse,
c'est elle qui pédale ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------

@kalm
(avec ) que je n'ai pas pu ajouter sur le moment)


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Chez moi c'est vélo...  ... autant que possible...



Haha ! je me vois mal faire les trajets que je fais en voiture de plusieurs dizaines de km quotidien en vélo, à moins de préparer le tour de France !


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> @Tropez
> 
> @kalm
> Quel rapport entre le tacot et le fait de profiter de ton épouse,
> c'est elle qui pédale ?



J'ai pas édité ton post ,donc cela ne s'adressait pas a toi.
Pas de voiture et n'en veux pas pour justement ne pas m'emmerder dans les embouteillage et pouvoir ainsi profiter d'avantage de ma charmante compagnie.C'est tout .

J'ai passé la cap de la frime ,Retina exposé a la terrasse , A3 ,v6 ,v8 enfin tout le tintouin qui donne aux boutonneux le sentiment d'avoir le kiki tout dur parce qu'il a acheté le dernier truc a la mode


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

@kalm
Arff, c'était juste pour le plaisir du décalage,
sauf votre respect à tous deux... 

@Janus
... la vie de Retinien quoi, faut bien le rembourser le bouzni... 

(pour le tour de France, je crois qu'ils n'hésitent pas à se mettre du 16Go...)


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> tout le tintouin qui donne aux boutonneux le sentiment d'avoir le kiki tout dur parce qu'il a acheté le dernier truc a la mode



Rassures toi je ne suis pas boutonneux  comme dit quelques pages avant, si je veux faire le kéké, je prends un Alienware ou un RoG, mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité.
Concernant le kiki tout dur, les femmes s'occupent assez bien de moi, je n'ai pas besoin du dernier truc à la mode pour avoir le kiki tout dur.

Ce que je recherche, une fois de plus, c'est quelque chose qui dure, mais aussi qui me donne le sentiment d'en avoir eu pour mon argent. Et je n'ai pas l'impression de ça avec un Macbook Pro.

Bref, pour revenir au sujet, je pars donc sur un Retina, petit ou gros, je ne sais pas encore, je vais y réfléchir. Si ceux qui ont un retina et en sont content veulent m'aider, je suis preneur. Si je me trompe, tant pis, j'assumerai, je renverrai le produit a ces messieurs d'Apple et viendrai ici donner mon avis pour ensuite repartir sur un Macbook Pro traditionnel. On verra bien...

Étant donné que ce sera mon premier mac, ou même produit apple, et vu les éloges qu'on entend ça et la des Fanboys pommés, je ne devrais, dans tous les cas, pas être déçu.

Merci pour tous vos avis/conseils, et bonne journée a tous !


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

En même temps si tous les gens qui aiment les belles choses sont des boutonneux ou des trolls en puissance, bonjour l'angoisse.

J'ai une belle maison, une belle voiture, un beau mac dont je suis satisfait, une belle femme, une jolie montre mécanique, j'aime la bonne bouffe et je n'ai plus d'acné depuis plus de 15 ans ...

 C'est grave docteur ? 

Quand j'achète quelque chose, je cherche toujours la qualité ( bien sur en fonction de mes moyens ) mais j'essaies toujours d'avoir ce que j'estime le meilleur car je sais que je regretterais pas mon choix. 

Quid de la frime en terrasse ? ... 

C'est bizarre comme les gens qui changent de vie ou choisissent un style de vie en particulier critiquent par la suite ce qu'ils ne trouvent pas " normal " ou une " normalité " dont ils faisaient parti un temps et qui surement leur manque pour être aussi aigri. 

Pourquoi tout le temps juger ce que fais le voisin ? pourquoi comme j'ai entendu sur ce même forum " le retina n'est pas fais pour surfer sur le web ? " ... ?

Chaud les esprits étriqués !


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Concernant le kiki tout dur, les femmes s'occupent assez bien de moi, je n'ai pas besoin du dernier truc à la mode pour avoir le kiki tout dur.
> 
> Ce que je recherche, une fois de plus, c'est quelque chose qui dure, mais aussi qui me donne le sentiment d'en avoir eu pour mon argent. Et je n'ai pas l'impression de ça avec un Macbook Pro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jet9009 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> En gros tu veux un kiki qui dure quoi !



Je dirais même plus, un qui kiki tout dur, qui dure !


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

@Janus:
"C'est bizarre comme les gens qui changent de vie ou choisissent un style  de vie en particulier critiquent par la suite ce qu'ils ne trouvent pas  " normal " ou une " normalité " dont ils faisaient parti un temps et  qui surement leur manque pour être aussi aigri. "


C'est pour moi ?


----------



## robertodino (21 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> L'écran du Air fatigue les yeux à mon gout, alors qu'avec le retina, c'est un pur régal : Plus de fatigue visuelle.
> 
> Ensuite, entre un Air et un Pro 15", il y a de sacrées différences de performance / Confort.
> 
> Chacun voit midi à sa porte



Alors là il va falloir que tu m'expliques en quoi le MBA fatiguerait tes yeux


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Ouais vas-y Bob, fais lui ravaler ses propos... non mais ! 

( le Retina n'est jamais aussi utilisable, pour le moment, que sur un écran externe...  )


----------



## tropezina (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> @Janus:
> "C'est bizarre comme les gens qui changent de vie ou choisissent un style  de vie en particulier critiquent par la suite ce qu'ils ne trouvent pas  " normal " ou une " normalité " dont ils faisaient parti un temps et  qui surement leur manque pour être aussi aigri. "
> 
> 
> C'est pour moi ?



que voilà une phrase bien tournée....


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

Quesqu'ils vous arrivent de vous sentir a ce point concerné par mes propos .


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> que voilà une phrase bien tournée....



Ah bon ?


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

Enfin bref ,force de constater que l'on a faire ici a des grands spécialistes du Hardware


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Enfin bref ,force de constater que l'on a faire ici a des grands spécialistes du Hardware



je compte sur toi...


----------



## kalm (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> je compte sur toi...



 Quand tu veux ;-)
Aller bonne nuit ,c'est pas tout mais j'ai une vie aussi


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Quelle heure est-il chez toi ?


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Alors là il va falloir que tu m'expliques en quoi le MBA fatiguerait tes yeux



Les caractères sont trop petits, cela augmente la fatigue je trouve.


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> @Janus:
> "C'est bizarre comme les gens qui changent de vie ou choisissent un style  de vie en particulier critiquent par la suite ce qu'ils ne trouvent pas  " normal " ou une " normalité " dont ils faisaient parti un temps et  qui surement leur manque pour être aussi aigri. "
> 
> 
> C'est pour moi ?



Non c'était pour l'ami Kalm !


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

Je le trouve pas aigri moi...


----------



## petitchemin (21 Juillet 2012)

@Jet9009 Il semble avoir lu que tu voulais utiliser ton mbp pour prendre tes cours avec office. si tu es un tant soit peu sérieux, ce dont je ne doute pas, tu vas passer de nombreuses heures sur office. Je te souhaite bon courage.
Je suis aussi surpris que tu dépenses 2500-3000  dans un ordi sans l'essayer sur les softs que tu souhaites utiliser.

Maintenant trouver que le mbp classique est trop cher pour la prestation, c'est avis respectable, à la condition de l'avoir essayer en HD Mat. 

@ retiniens qui allument 314, c'est un peu bof l'argument "tu peux pas t'en acheter un, t'es aigri, tu trolls". Et la question sur vos usages, on a rien lu. On peut ne pas être d'accord mais au minimum discutons sur des arguments concrets qui dépassent il est beau mon écran, il est léger.

Quand je vois le fil sur la logithèque retina compatible, je trouve cela désespérant. Que fait on d'un retina aujourd'hui à part du surf sur des sites non optimisés ? si vous avez des exemples concrets, je suis preneur.


----------



## 314-r (21 Juillet 2012)

"La chenille devient papillon, le cochon devient saucisson, c'est une grande loi de la nature."
(Cavanna)



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------




Etienne000 a dit:


> Les caractères sont trop petits, cela augmente la fatigue je trouve.



Tu crois pas si bien dire...


----------



## Swoop250 (21 Juillet 2012)

Pour ce qui est des utilisations... Pour ma part final cut pro et lightroom sont juste du bonheur à utiliser sur cet écran ....  Le rendu temps réel full hd occupe à peine le quart supérieur droit de l écran dans FCPX.... Je vous trouve aussi plutôt facile sur la critique d une machine que vous n avez pour la plupart pas testé....  Mais bon chacun voit midi à sa porte et le plus important est que chacun soit satisfait de sa machine   Moi je le suis


----------



## Janus00 (21 Juillet 2012)

Faudrait que je me procure office sur Mac pour juger de cette qualité si " désespérante " sur le Retina ...

Je suis sur que ça sera pas si catastrophique que ça et surtout en montant un peu en résolution ça aura surement un effet d'anticrénelage !


----------



## Deleted member 1015452 (22 Juillet 2012)

Je suis nouveaux sur le forum mais ça fait un bout de temps que je suis ce forum comme macrumors ou conso mac etc.
J'ai donc a peu près tout lu au sujet du MBPc vs MBPretina  .

Et pourtant je suis bien incapable de me décider. J'ai pesé le pour et le contre et mis sur la table mes différents besoins (mobilité, puissance etc).

Oui mais voilà je ne suis pas à l'aise pour acheter un produit qui n'a pas fait ses preuves (car pour l'instant c'est le cas).

Ma question est la suivante: quand pensez vous qu'il y aura une silent update ( une V2 en quelque sorte) du retinaMBP ? Et avec quelles modifications ? Cette update pourrait elle avoir lieu avant juin juillet de l'année prochaine (arrivée de la nouvelle architecture intel) ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2012)

5 à 7 mois, le temps qu'Intel fasse la seconde fournée d'Ivy Bridge. C'est aussi la durée de vie commerciale moyenne des MacBook Pro. Ca fera début 2013... Ce sera peut-être en Haswell mais je doute qu'Intel lance ces processeurs en mars.


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

J'ai aussi le bottom case qui craque maintenant..

Et je ne suis pas le seul : 

http://danalexander.org/2012/07/manufacturing-issues-with-the-retina-macbook-pro-mid-2012/

Je ferai une demande d'échange ou de remboursement mardi !


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Euhhh les petits craquements qui viennent de l'arrière du macbook pro retina j'en ai aussi quand je le manipule genre si j'appuie de gauche à droite ou de haut en bas.

Pourtant le tout me semble tout à fait correctement vissé.

C'est considéré comme un défaut ? :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

J'en ai quand je pose les mains sur le mac, quand je le prends par en dessous etc.
C'est un défaut.


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Ouais j'en ai régulièrement aussi enfin surtout quand j'appuies en dessous, j'ai de suite pensé à des vis qui étaient un peu lâche mais pourtant elles ont l'air bien vissées.

D'après les commentaires en anglais du site que tu as link, en allant en AppleStore au Genius Bar ils arrivent à régler le souci en quelques minutes, probablement en " revissant " correctement la machine ... enfin ils parlent " d'ajustement " !

Bizarre, je pensais que c'était normal les petits cracs de l'alu qu'on pouvait entendre parfois ! 

Mais c'est vrai qu'à bien y penser, je n'avais jamais constaté pareil bruit par le passé sur les macbook pro " classiques " ! 

Que voulez vous, le Retina est trop fin, y'a plus assez d'alu pour visser !


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

Tu crois vraiment que je vais traverser la moitié de Montpellier pour faire réparer un ordinateur qui a deux jours ?

C'est échange ou remboursement direct, et je prendrai un modèle normal de 2011 sur le refurb.

EDIT : Surtout que j'ai le problème d'usinage, inadmissible pour une machine à 2500&#8364;


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Juillet 2012)

Ouais bon, jvais continuer sous mon bon vieux Asus je crois en attendant d'acheter un Retina. Que tout ça ce calme, et que les applis soient optimisés x) Ça commence a faire niveau problèmes...


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu crois vraiment que je vais traverser la moitié de Montpellier pour faire réparer un ordinateur qui a deux jours ?
> 
> C'est échange ou remboursement direct, et je prendrai un modèle normal de 2011 sur le refurb.
> 
> EDIT : Surtout que j'ai le problème d'usinage, inadmissible pour une machine à 2500



Tu as des photos de ton problème d'usinage ?


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Est ce que ça te le fait tout le temps comme sur cette vidéo ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQnN8U5JlgY

moi ça me le fait pas autant que ça et aléatoirement, si j'appuis sur un endroit en particulier ça le fait pas comme dans cette vidéo.


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

Cela me fait la même chose, mais pas à cet endroit, cela craque quoi..


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Et quand tu parlais de défaut d'usinage, il s'agit de quoi en particulier ?


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

Un poc sur l'alu.

Bref, à 2500 la machine, je suis en droit de demander un produit sans défaut.


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Ok ! Effectivement oui ... 

Du coup j'irais peut être faire un tour à l'AppleStore faire " revisser " ma machine !


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Juillet 2012)

Je me demande s'ils ont déjà reçu les pièces détachées des Retina (TopCase etc), si tu pouvais leur demander .


----------



## Janus00 (22 Juillet 2012)

Ok je te tiens au courant dès que c'est fait ! 

Je leur demanderais aussi si ils ont eu des retours de leur côté à ce niveau là.


----------



## Pierre Hubert (22 Juillet 2012)

Hello tout le monde, j'ai mon MBP Rétina depuis 2 semaines déjà et j'en suis très satisfait.
J'ai lu un peu ce qu'il se dit ici, il a pas mal de mecs qui nous expliquent qu'on va regretter notre achat sans même avoir vu/essayé le mac... mais pourquoi pas.

Perso avant j'avais un MBP mi 2010 i5 et encore avant un MB Alu Core 2 Duo.
(Le MB Alu est une rev A qui, même après 5 ans fonctionne toujours aussi bien, comme quoi les arguments contre les REV A... mouais, pas valable pour moi en tout cas )

Au niveau des problèmes constatés par d'autres, je n'ai aucun craquement sur ma coque (ouf) et le lag scroll je m'attendais vraiment à pire, il lag pas plus que mon i5 avec un SSD et 8 GO de ram qui lagg peu)

L'écran est vraiment magnifique, et bon nombre de mes applications sont mises à jour pour le rétina (il me reste Logic qui n'est pas encore bien optimisé)
Justement pendant que je parle d'applications, il y en a finalement très peu qui sont bien floue.
Même mes vieux jeux genre COD 4 ou AOE montent à la résolution de l'écran rétina donc pas de flou, et c'est même impressionnant en rétina, surtout AOE 3 

Et dans les arguments "pour le rétina" en première page je rajouterai le son grandement amélioré par rapport au MPB standards, et plus puissant aussi.
C'est surtout la stéréo plus que la "qualité" au sens propre qui à été améliorée je trouve.




314-r a dit:


> Ben tu vois entre l'Audi et la "deux-pattes", je prends la "deux-pattes" !!!
> 
> Question de standing...



Tu m'expliqueras pourquoi alors


----------



## Janus00 (23 Juillet 2012)

En voilà un avis éclairé intéressant ! 

Concernant le craquement qu'on a pu remarquer avec Etienne, il s'agit d'un petit " clac " qui survient sous l'alu de l'ordinateur.

Je ne pense pas que ça puisse nuire au bon fonctionnement de la machine et jusqu'à présent je pensais que c'était " normal " quand je manipulais mon ordinateur un peu fermement !


----------



## petitchemin (24 Juillet 2012)

@ Pierre Hubert Je t'invite à relire les posts. Très peu de personne ne cherchent à faire regretter leur achat aux rétiniens, chacun ses choix.

Par contre lorsque une personne n'ayant pas encore acheter ni un retina, ni un classique s'interroge, il me parait normal et plutôt sain que chacun puisse exprimer son avis. 
Si ces avis sont divergents, c'est sans doute parce que les expériences, les attentes et les besoins sont différents. Ton choix ne vaut pas plus qu'un autre, le mien non plus.

Tu reproches à ceux qui voudraient te faire regretter ton achat, de ne pas avoir essayer le retina.
Comment fais tu pour savoir qui a ou non essayer le retina ?
Crois tu sérieusement que la majorité des personnes ayant choisi un classique, n'ont pas avant de faire leur choix, essayer le retina.


----------



## Pierre Hubert (24 Juillet 2012)

Pour te répondre, quand je vois les commentaires de certains, j'imagine qu'ils n'ont pas testé l'ordinateur, mais je peut me tromper... 

Dans tout les cas, quand je lis que le MBP classique au bout de 2 ans on peut lui redonner un coup de fouet je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord.
Je prend exemple sur mon i5 qui n'était pas foutu de faire tourner COD et skype en même temps...
J'ai rajouté un SSD et de la ram, ben ça n'a rien changé.
Enfin faut arrêter de dire qu'on peut se passer de changer d'ordi en rajoutant simplement de la ram et un SSD (et puis finalement les SSD y sont d'office sur les rétina)
Bref, c'est encore une fois mon avis.

Ah oui et j'aime aussi le 





kalm a dit:


> J'ai passé la cap de la frime ,Retina exposé a la terrasse , A3 ,v6 ,v8 enfin tout le tintouin qui donne aux boutonneux le sentiment d'avoir le kiki tout dur parce qu'il a acheté le dernier truc a la mode


Laule...:rateau:

Surtout qu'au final , le rétina est moins cher qu'un classique, non?


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Bon, moi j'ai pas tellement envie de Paul et Mickey... 

Je suis là juste pour un échange de points de vue,
et pas pour soigner des blessures narcissiques,
histoire d'avancer...

On peut en effet se poser la question des motivations qui nous conduisent à l'achat,
en l'occurence d'un Macbook pro Retina,
chacun a les siennes et les exprime ou non...
Les justifications en sont assez souvent loufoques,
alors j'ajoute de l'irrationnel à l'irrationnel,
je me permets certains "détournements",
n'y voyez là aucune intention de nuire mais bien plus le plaisir du jeu de mots ou de la mise en scène... décalée...  

...ça c'est dit...

Maintenant, pour en revenir à notre mouton,
l'intérêt du Retina est son écran,
voilà qui met tout le monde d'accord...

Je continue ?

Là où le bât blesse...
Ben vous avez qu'à lire les topics !!!   

@Pierre Hubert
Un indice: la dodoche est réparable par soi-même...


----------



## Swoop250 (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Maintenant, pour en revenir à notre mouton,
> l'intérêt du Retina est son écran,
> voilà qui met tout le monde d'accord...



Ben pour le coup, non je ne suis déjà pas d'accord avec le postulat de départ... 

En ce qui me concerne, (je parle donc uniquement pour moi par rapport à moi même... comment ça je suis égo-centré... mais non pas du tout ),    les principaux atouts sont :


finesse du nouveau chassis... une puissance au top dans un chassis de MBA (ou presque);
système de ventilation... c'est quand même top d'avoir une machine qui ne fait absolument AUCUN bruit audible en utilisation web + music
le son... vraiment agréable par rapport à mes anciens portables (qui n'étaient pas des Mac... donc je ne m'aventurerai pas à la comparaison).
L'écran est pour moi le petit plus...  (qui sera un gros plus après optimisation des apps... même si je ne me pleins pas puisque j'utilise principalement FCP X et LR4 qui passe au top sur cette machine).


Pour ce qui est des moins :  viré l'OD (pas dérangeant pour moi), viré Firewire et Ethernet... (ça c'est un peu plus pénible mais faut bien faire des sacrifices),  apps non optimisé (comme dit plus haut, non bloquant pour mon utilisation) et machine non évolutive (quand je serai au bout du SSD de 512 Go et des 16Go de Ram (dans 3 ou 4 ans),.... je pense que la technologie aura suffisamment évoluée pour que je change l'ensemble.


Donc voilou,  je pense que c'est à chacun de faire son petit tableau +/- en se demandant si les + l'intéresse et si les - sont bloquants.


En tout cas ravi de rentrer dans la communauté Mac Gé... ou on débat  sans troller (most of the time )


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Amha,
la finesse du chassis pouvait rester la même que sur le "Classic" que ça ne m'aurait pas empêché de dormir, 
et que, peut-être, cela aurait permis une meilleure ventilation de cette machine qui, vue la puissance embarqué, chauffe... 

... pas en utilisation "web + music", je suis rassuré ! 

Swoop:"L'écran pour moi est le petit plus... (qui sera un gros plus après optimisation des apps...)"

Ben voui !


----------



## Swoop250 (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Amha,
> la finesse du chassis pouvait rester la même que sur le "Classic" que ça ne m'aurait pas empêché de dormir,
> et que, peut-être, cela aurait permis une meilleure ventilation de cette machine qui, vue la puissance embarqué, chauffe...
> 
> ... pas en utilisation "web + music", je suis rassuré !



c'est marrant comme on lit ce que l'on a envie de lire... lorsque je parlais d'une utilisation web et music, je ne parlais pas du fait qu'il chauffe ou non mais du confort d'utilisation qu'apporte une machine qui ne fait AUCUN bruit... (ce qui n'était pas le cas des anciens MBP si j'en crois ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum et ailleurs).

Pas de souci de chauffe pour ma part enfin rien d'excessif même avec Compressor et LR4 en exportation en même temps.

Après pour ce qui est de la finesse, comme dit et répété... chacun voit midi à sa porte... mon pote est passé l'autre jour avec son MBP 2012 classique...  et très honnêtement la différence est appréciable.....

Maintenant si tu préfères une machine plus épaisse...(qui n'est pas mieux ventilé)  et que ta conclusion sur avantage/inconvénient penche du côté MBP Classique : Apple a pensé à toi en conservant le MBP Classic... le monde est bien fait non ?


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> c'est marrant comme on lit ce que l'on a envie de lire... lorsque je parlais d'une utilisation web et music, je ne parlais pas du fait qu'il chauffe ou non mais du confort d'utilisation qu'apporte une machine qui ne fait AUCUN bruit... (ce qui n'était pas le cas des anciens MBP si j'en crois ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum et ailleurs).
> 
> Pas de souci de chauffe pour ma part enfin rien d'excessif même avec Compressor et LR4 en exportation en même temps.
> 
> ...



L'avantage d'une machine plus épaisse est de mieux ventiler, oui, je suis prêt pour la démonstration du contraire, les composants étant moins serrés, la circulation d'air se fait mieux, non ?

Les MBP 2011 ont tendance à chauffer c'est vrai, et il a été rajouté des évents sur le Retina, pas sur les "Classics", tu as une explication ? 
Si les ingénieurs de chez Apple ont fait ce choix, peut-être est-ce pour faire plus beau... 

Alors je ne "préfère" pas une machine plus épaisse... je m'en raisonnablement fous un peu.

Que tu n'aies pas de problème de chauffe sous LR4, ça c'est une info qui m'intéresse... 
Et pas de bruit pendant que tu écoutes de la musique me remplit le coeur de joie... 
(je rigolais juste parce qu'écouter de la musique sur cet engin, c'est un peu faire de la moto sur la béquille... on peut toujours mettre un casque...) 

Mais c'est vrai que l'on a des usages, donc des attentes, différents de cet outils, 
et que ce doit être la bonne éclate sous Lightroom !

Et ça fait vingt cinq ans que j'attends un écran digne de ce nom, alors je ne suis pas à six mois près, mais bien curieux des retours même si je vous asticote un peu les uns les autres... 

A vrai dire j'attends le 17" Retina, en 3840 x 2400, 
avec des composants vissés (et pas collés), parce que je trouve ça "vulgaire" point de vue R&D,
même un peu moins puissant ça ne me dérangerait pas,
et puis silencieux,
et tiède en utilisation intensive...

Le truc qui n'arrivera jamais quoi !


----------



## Pierre Hubert (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Maintenant, pour en revenir à notre mouton,
> l'intérêt du Retina est son écran,
> voilà qui met tout le monde d'accord...




L'intérêt du rétina n'est pas seulement son écran (ou en tout cas pour moi).
Avant qu'il sorte j'attendais simplement un refresh des iMac et des MBA pour vendre mon gros 15" peu pratique, peu transportable, et peu puissant.
Le iMac pour la puissance et le MBA pour le transporter.

Le rétina m'a fait un mix parfait des deux (et en prime j'ai un bel écran...)



314-r a dit:


> L'avantage d'une machine plus épaisse est de mieux ventiler, oui, je suis prêt pour la démonstration du contraire, les composants étant moins serrés, la circulation d'air se fait mieux, non ?


Tout dépend de comment est organisé l'appareil.
Dans le rétina, des couloirs d'air on été faits pour optimiser le passage de l'air.
Dans le classique ya 2 ventilos (bruyants) point barre.




314-r a dit:


> Les MBP 2011 ont tendance à chauffer c'est vrai, et il a été rajouté des évents sur le Retina, pas sur les "Classics", tu as une explication ?


Oui, l'air ne passe plus par le clavier donc il faut bien qu'il passe ailleurs, non? 


Enfin bref comme tu le dis, chacun son utilisation, perso je fait du son donc PS et LR4 pas optimisé, je m'en tapotte les fesses avec une babouche vois tu 




314-r a dit:


> @Pierre Hubert
> Un indice: la dodoche est réparable par soi-même...



Sauf qu'il n'y a pas de pieces détachées... t'es juste obligé de racheter une autre caisse pétée pour récupérer des pièces.
Pratique.


----------



## Swoop250 (24 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> A vrai dire j'attends le 17" Retina, en 3840 x 2400,
> avec des composants vissés (et pas collés), parce que je trouve ça "vulgaire" point de vue R&D,
> même un peu moins puissant ça ne me dérangerait pas,
> et puis silencieux,
> ...



Je sais pas pk le fait d'écouter de la musique te perturbe ...   rien n'empêche d'écouter un bon morceau de musique sur cette machine et pour continuer la métaphore moto (motard moi même du coup ça me parle:rateau si tu achètes une R1 ou une Hayabusa demain j'espère que tu ne rouleras pas 100% du temps à plus de 220 Km/h   (sinon dur dur dans les épingles à cheveux).  Heureusement que je n'allume pas mon MAC uniquement quand j'ai besoin de faire des traitement lourds (image ou son)... ça serait dommage.

Concernant tes attentes faut etre optimiste , espérons que ça arrive un jour... par contre ça parait bien mort pour le 17"....  j'ai bien peur que tu doivent te contenter du 15"...

Oui LR4 c'est du pur bonheur sur cet écran, d'autant plus que Apple a apparemment fait un vrai effort sur le rendu des couleurs  Cf. http://cdtobie.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/color-gamut-of-retina-display-macbook-pro/

D'ailleurs merci LR4 qui m'a permit de voir un petit pixel mort juste avant la fin des 2 semaines et ainsi de renvoyer le bébé  (son remplaçant arrive demain).

Le temps d'export des fichiers (Raw=> Jpeg) est également très rapide (mais je n'étais pas en SSD avant donc forcément j'ai l'impression que c'est incroyablement rapide).


----------



## 314-r (24 Juillet 2012)

@Swoop
La position de conduite sur la R1 ne permet pas franchement de flaner... comparée à une Bonneville... 

@Pierre Hubert
... Même s'il faut s'approvisionner d'occaz'...
Deuxième indice:
c'est curieux mais je ressens un vrai esprit d'invention quand je monte dans cette bagnole...


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Juillet 2012)

yop,

voilà mes 2 cts:

donc pour resumer, j etais parti sur un MBPr de base avec 16Go...
vu le delai annoncé je m etais retourné et avais pris au final en apple store (car en stock), le middle: en 2,6GHz / 512Go / 8Go

Au final après quelques jours d'utilisation, ma petite frayeur était le fait de ne posséder QUE 8Go.

Utilisant des programmes assez gourmand en ressources (Reason 6,5 / Live 8 / Melodyne 3 / etc etc...) surtout en meme temps, je n'ai pas encore swappé ...
Pourtant je laisse tout ouvert: Skype, Mail, Safari, Canary, Movist, VLC, Piezo, Itunes, transmission etc etc 

Il me reste toujours en memoire free: 3 à 1,5GB (à mon grand etonnement)

Je suis sous mountain lion


----------



## Dap-Dap (24 Juillet 2012)

zirko a dit:


> Tu l'as eu le bac ?



Ahah, je vois que j'ai pas été le seul à faire une capture d'écran des notes au Bac !


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> Surtout qu'au final , le rétina est moins cher qu'un classique, non?



j'ai comme un doute ? classique 2279 &#8364; et retina 2899 &#8364; (source applestore). je ne compte pas les 29 &#8364; adaptateurs ethernet, ... , 79 &#8364; pour le superdrive, les 500 euros pour obtenir une 750 Go de stockage, les 200 &#8364; pour les 16 RAM comparés à 130 &#8364;, ...


et je suis désolé mais j'utilise quotidiennement office pendant plusieurs heures, pour ce prix je ne me voyais pas regarder un écran flou.
lorsque le pb sera résolu et que les ssd auront quelques gigas de plus alors je prendrai un retina. je ne vois pas non plume trimballer avec DDE.

Tu sembles utiliser LR4, si le rendu était flou avec le retina, l'aurais tu acheté ?

Au fait, mon classique est silencieux avec son M4. Un vrai bonheur.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juillet 2012)

Va falloir apprendre à compter.

Prix retina 2.6/512GoSSD/16Go : 3098

Prix 'classique' 2.6/512GoSSD/16Go :

2379 avec Option HD

+ 

SSD à 520 : http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/samsung-serie-830-512-go-78688.html

+ 

16Go de ram à 130 : http://www.materiel.net/barrette-me...-dimm-ddr3-2-x-8-go-pc12800-cas-10-80004.html

Soit 3029.

Ajoute les accessoires, on arrive à 100 de différence. Le Retina n'est donc pas si cher que cela.
Idem pour les versions à 2.3Ghz.


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert me disait qu'au final le retina est moins cher. Je ne suis pas d'accord.

Pour ton infos le 830 512 Go peut s'acheter à un prix très inférieur au 520 &#8364; que tu as retenus.

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/12583...=T1Rzek56QTdNVFUxTmpZME16WTsxMzQzMTcxNjk1Ow==

Ici, il est à 392 &#8364;, soit 128 &#8364; de moins.

Comme avec le classique tu choisis ton SSD, j'aurais pris un Crucial M4 512 Go qui est encore moins cher.

J'arrive à un total d'environ 2900 &#8364; contre plus de 3100 &#8364; pour le retina.

Sans aucun doute, je dois continuer à apprendre à compter, en attendant, je maintiens que le retina n'est pas moins cher que le classique.

Pour les accessoires dont aurait besoin le classique et pas le retina, tu pensais à quoi ? Parce qu'à l'inverse, le retina peut nécessiter un adaptateur ethernet et un superdrive.


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Juillet 2012)

Le SSD dans le Retina est un samsung, qui est similaire au 830.
De plus, si toi tu achètes sur Pixmania, tant mieux pour toi car ils ne sont pas reconnus pour leur sérieux.

Enfin, même à 200 d'écart, le Retina reste objectivement une meilleure affaire que le classique, qui commence sérieusement à vieillir en terme de design et d'écran.

Concernant les accessoires, je parlais du Retina. Un Graveur externe se trouve à 25/30 assez facilement, un adaptateur Thunderbolt > Ethernet à 30 et un autre vers le FW à 30. On arrive à 90 en plus des 3098 ce qui fait 3188.

Donc au final une différence de 159 pour un ordinateur ayant un bien meilleur écran, étant plus fin, ayant de meilleures enceintes, et un meilleur refroidissement.

Néanmoins, tout n'est pas rose avec le retina et j'en suis la première victime : Les défauts de REV A sont bien présents, avec des bottom case mal vissés, des craquements de coque dignes d'un MacBook Pro de 2006, des écran jaunâtres, des problèmes d'usinage etc

Voir liste ici : http://danalexander.org/2012/07/manufacturing-issues-with-the-retina-macbook-pro-mid-2012/

Objectivement, je conseillerais un Retina aux personnes qui hésitent. Maintenant, avec les problèmes que j'ai eu, je conseillerais plutôt aux gens de prendre un MBP 2011 sur le refurb et attendre une REV B du Retina l'année prochaine, car les MBP 'classic' sont des machines éprouvées , contrairement aux Retina.


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> Ah oui et j'aime aussi le
> Laule...:rateau:
> 
> Surtout qu'au final , le rétina est moins cher qu'un classique, non?



Le prix n'a pas été le facteur entre ces deux modèles. 
Le petit sauvageon a choisi le nouveau cabriolet , j'ai mes raisons qui m'ont poussées  vers  le 4x4 sportif.

C'est mon outil de travail  , j'ai donc entre autres pas envie de me casser la tête  avec des quelconques  problème de soft non optimisés pour la machine .
Même si J 'ai beau maitriser le hard et le soft suffisamment , rien a faire concernant le Retina excepté attendre et ça j'ai pas le temps .

La comparaison s'arrête la.
Même si il y a tjrs compromis chacun doit être  en mesure d'avoir une vu global de ses vrais besoins. 
Donc ,lorsque un user vient sur le forum pour un conseille ,le minimum sera  de le diriger vers la machine la plus adapter a ses besoins,photo,music,3D,dev, bureautique ,web&#8230;&#8230;selon ,Pro ou amateur?
J'ai pas l'âme d' un  arracheurs de dents près a  vanter QUE les points  positif de son futur achat .

Faudrait un tant soit peu revenir vers des propos plus sérieux  ,*Pascal_TTH * n'a pas eu la débilité d'intitulé ce topic ,MBP *VS* Retina .


----------



## Vegayta (25 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> j'ai comme un doute ? classique 2279  et retina 2899  (source applestore). je ne compte pas les 29  adaptateurs ethernet, ... , 79  pour le superdrive, les 500 euros pour obtenir une 750 Go de stockage, les 200  pour les 16 RAM comparés à 130 , ...
> 
> 
> et je suis désolé mais j'utilise quotidiennement office pendant plusieurs heures, pour ce prix je ne me voyais pas regarder un écran flou.
> ...



Pour ma part, je conçois tout à fait tes propos. Maintenant comme il a été dit plus haut, chacun a ses motivations pour acheter un type de modèle ou l'autre.

Je suis un peu dans ton cas, j'utilise régulièrement office (VBA notamment pck c'est facile de trouver une alternative à Word maintenant à supposer qu'iWork soit très rapidement MAJ, ce dont je ne doute pas).

J'ai vraiment testé la bête sous Office, et en passant aux résolutions supérieures, ça passe crême. Autrement, passer par Parallels fonctionne très bien aussi. Maintenant c'est des solutions à un problème de base mais bon ça reste assez simple.

Ce que j'admets donc (là où je te donne complètement raison) : il faut faire un effort pour assurer 100% d'adaptation ! Certains veulent, d'autres non (on a tous notre petit caractère hein).
Ce que je peux dire aussi : j'ai trouvé l'opportunité de vendre mon MBP mid - 2010 à un bon prix. Là du coup, c'était un peu le renouvellement "forcé" ! 
J'ai choisi le MBPr sans hésiter parce-qu'entre la finesse, la puissance, la mémoire (256 Go suffise amplement, je back up régulièrement mes données pour ma part, mauvaise expérience oblige !). Pour quasiment le même prix, on a un beau monstre, léger, silencieux et moins chaud. Pour ce qui est d'Office, et de toutes les autres apps non optimisées, je suis prêt à faire mumuse avec les résolutions ou avec Windows pour y remédier in the mean time parceque à côté, quand j'aurais à lire des publications ou autres documents assez lourd, je vais vraiment être aux anges avec l'écran. De même pour les films HD et applis optimisées... 
Même le net sera plus agréable. J'ai testé et effectivement il y a un flou sur les images basses résolutions mais les webmasters ont beaucoup plus tendance à utiliser du CSS pour faire leur design, ce qui est tout à fait normal (pour les redimensionnements etc.). Par conséquent, tous ceux qui ont testé admettront qu'on est pas forcément lésé avec ce flou (sauf les sites de vente qui optimisent pas les photos des articles ! et là ils sont bebêtes parce-que du coup le client ne peut pas zoomer suffisamment...). Au pire, encore une fois, on diminue l'effet d'aliasing en augmentant la résolution ... ^^

Le plaisir de renouveler sa bête pour une vraie nouvelle bête, avec un OS tout fraîchement optimisé pour elle... Je pense que ça va convaincre bien du monde.
L'évolutivité est peut être sacrifiée mais la cfg permet clairement de garantir une longétivité moyenne de quelques années (c'est un peu la moyenne chez nous, petits utilisateurs français).
Je pense que le coup aurait été dur si j'avais décidé de renouveler vraiment la machine par quelque chose de différent. Alternativement, le MBA 13', j'y ai vraiment songé, le seul souci avec, c'est les perfs graphiques. Le jour où j'ai besoin d'un GPU puissant, je veux qu'il soit pour les 1500 balles qui vont avec...

Voilà pour moi


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juillet 2012)

J'ai juste répondu à la question du prix et uniquement à cette question. Désolé si ma réponse ne va pas dans votre sens, inutile de tordre les chiffres, l'écart est d'environ 200 .

Pour les autres aspects, lisez les autres posts.

J'aime bien le dernier post de Kalm.


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

@Kalm
Relis bien mes posts, je ne cesse d'écrire que je parle pour MON utilisation, et forcément pour MON utilisation il n'y a que des points positifs (je fait du son).




kalm a dit:


> Faudrait un tant soit peu revenir vers des propos plus sérieux



Laule again.


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> @Kalm
> il n'y a que des points positifs (je fait du son).



Oui et alors ,t'as besoins d'un écran retina pour ca.
A noter que j'ai fait du son ,comme inge/Music  ,puis par opportunité et  la force des choses(faut bien bouffer ) backliner(programmation etc...) sur les grosses tournées Camus Prod jusqu'en 99.
Et je peux de dire que le minium est de pouvoir au moins changer le HDD voir le SSD en cas de merde,si le Mac est mort on s'en tape,on envoie le runeur en racheter un  et on lui colle son SSD prêt a l'emploi.

Je peux de dire que j'ai déjà eu des grosses merdes 2 ou 3 heures avant le show ,c'est pas la joie ,mais ca au moins le mérite d'apprendre a être organisé pour parer a toute éventualité dans la limite du raisonnable.
On peut tjrs avoir du spare mais c'est pas 8 semis Remorques  que l'on aurait eu besoins ,mais 16


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Oui et alors ,t'as besoins d'un écran retina pour ca.


Pour les wave form c'est plutôt pratique oui.
Dans tout les cas il ne me dérange pas cet écran, bien au contraire 




kalm a dit:


> A noter que j'ai fait du son ,comme inge/Music  ,puis par opportunité et  la force des choses(faut bien bouffer ) backliner(programmation etc...) sur les grosses tournées Camus Prod jusqu'en 99.
> Et je peux de dire que le minium est de pouvoir au moins changer le HDD voir le SSD en cas de merde,si le Mac est mort on s'en tape,on envoie le runeur en racheter un  et on lui colle son SSD prêt a l'emploi.



Quand mon Macbook pro classique à un souci, jme vois mal déviser une vingtaine de vis plus petites les unes que les autres... je boot directement sur un autre DD en USB et basta.
Sur le rétina c'est pareil, je boot en USB ou alors j'utilise la partition de secours de l'OS.
Et puis merci depuis 2004 jamais aucun de mes mac n'a planter au point de ne plus démarrer donc je ne fait pas mes achats en fonction de ça si tu me le permet...



kalm a dit:


> Je peux de dire que j'ai déjà eu des grosses merdes 2 ou 3 heures avant le show ,c'est pas la joie ,mais ca au moins le mérite d'apprendre a être organisé pour parer a toute éventualité dans la limite du raisonnable.
> On peut tjrs avoir du spare mais c'est pas 8 semis Remorques  que l'on aurait eu besoins ,mais 16



Euh oui ok.
J'ai toujours un HDD bootable sur SL et un SSD Bootable sur Lion (+seven en virtualisation) dans mon sac.


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> P
> 
> 
> Quand mon Macbook pro classique à un souci, jme vois mal déviser une vingtaine de vis plus petites les unes que les autres... je boot directement sur un autre DD en USB et basta.
> ...



Faut pas te sentir visé je parle de généralité ,chacun a son cas particulier .

Un changement de configue peut ne pas te poser de ton problème mais en poser de gros dans certaines circonstance.
Le Musicos perdu avec cette nouvelle configue (on bouscule pas les réflexes d'un musiciens en live)ou alors même  dans impossibilité de booter en externe tt simplement parce plus de connections dispo  ........enfin les exemples ne manquent.

Le matos en tourné sa morfle ,faut avoir était en situation pour avoir une visions global de ce qui peut arriver ,j'ai deja vu des inge ou l'assistant  changer de tranche de console ca fait partie du boulot ,alors dix vis je vois pas le problème (c'est pas le musicos qui le fait),certes pas en plein show,on s'adapte au moment  

Ce que je veux dire tout simplement en citant cet exemple ,c'est que chacun vit et a des  impératif professionnel différent et que dans certains cas il sera peut être plus judicieux d'opter pour un MBPc ,ca s'arrête la.

Si le SSD crame ,tu fait quoi ,tu restes en externe toute la tournée en attendant qu'OWC sorte des barettes SSD,en milieux pro c'est tout sauf serieux


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Faut pas te sentir visé je parle de généralité ,chacun a son cas particulier .
> 
> Un changement de configue peut ne pas te poser de ton problème mais en poser de gros dans certaines circonstance.
> Le Musicos perdu avec cette nouvelle configue (on bouscule pas les réflexes d'un musiciens en live)ou alors même  dans impossibilité de booter en externe tt simplement parce plus de connections dispo  ........enfin les exemples ne manquent.
> ...


J'ai bien compris et on est d'accord hein... j'ai l'impression que je parle dans le vide parfois.



kalm a dit:


> Si le SSD crame ,tu fait quoi ,tu restes en externe toute la tournée en attendant qu'OWC sorte des barettes SSD,en milieux pro c'est tout sauf serieux



Ben non je fait fonctionner la garantie Apple... :mouais:


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> J'ai bien compris et on est d'accord hein... j'ai l'impression que je parle dans le vide parfois.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben non je fait fonctionner la garantie Apple... :mouais:



C'est vrai j'avais oublié que  c'est très simple en tournée hein ......sur le classique t'as ton SSD en spare , tu le claques dedans c'est tout hein ..... 
Pas de clone a faire ,disponibilité immédiate,gain de temps et efficacité au RDV hein.....


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> C'est vrai j'avais oublié que  c'est très simple en tournée hein ......sur le classique t'as ton SSD en spare , tu le claques dedans c'est tout hein .....
> Pas de clone a faire ,disponibilité immédiate,gain de temps et efficacité au RDV hein.....



Ouais, mais je ne fait pas de tournée 
Mais je te le concède, pour les musiciens qui font des tournées et dont les SSD crament, les MBP classique est plus pratique.
Après ça ne concerne pas beaucoup de monde quand même hein


----------



## Janus00 (25 Juillet 2012)

C'est sur que les exemples que tu donnes Kalm, ça doit concerner 1% des utilisateurs et encore plutôt 0,1% même ...

:rateau:


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> Ouais, mais je ne fait pas de tournée
> Mais je te le concède, pour les musiciens qui font des tournées et dont les SSD crament, les MBP classique est plus pratique.
> Après ça ne concerne pas beaucoup de monde quand même hein



Mais enfin ,c'est un exemple ,y a pas que des musicos.
On peut tout a fait bosser sur une plate forme de forage  et dans ce cas le HDD dans une main le Retina dans l'autre  ou sur un chantier loin d'une ville.
Enfin bref,sur ce bonsoir.


----------



## Janus00 (25 Juillet 2012)

Puis pour les " pros " y'a des garanties exprès pour eux, je veux dire les solutions " business " ça existe dans n'importe quelle grosse boîte avec le SAV super réactif qui va bien.


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Puis pour les " pros " y'a des garanties exprès pour eux, je veux dire les solutions " business " ça existe dans n'importe quelle grosse boîte avec le SAV super réactif qui va bien.



Yep,on va aussi te ramener ton SSD en helico ,t'as vu ca dans quel film


----------



## Janus00 (25 Juillet 2012)

Tu sais y'a des institutions qui nécessitent un service business irréprochable ...

Par exemple tout ce qui est hôpitaux, banques, aéroports, je les vois mal avoir une panne informatique ou électrique ou d'ordre des communications et ne pas avoir en solution le service adapté dans la minute qui suit.

Chaque business a son SAV, après faut qu'il soit adapté à l'entreprise, c'est tout !


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Tu t' égares, la je  parle  pas de structure informatisé


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

Et puis si ton DD crame, tu le remplace par un neuf, mais il est vide... donc ça sert à rien finalement

Enfin bref, OSEF chacun ses utilisations.


----------



## petitchemin (25 Juillet 2012)

Et James Bond , il utilise un retina ou un classique ?


----------



## kalm (25 Juillet 2012)

Pierre Hubert a dit:


> Et puis si ton DD crame, tu le remplace par un neuf, mais il est vide... donc ça sert à rien finalement
> 
> .



Ouai toi ,parce que t'as pas réfléchis,tu viens de le démontrer   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------




petitchemin a dit:


> Et James Bond , il utilise un retina ou un classique ?



Un Retina indestructible ;-)


----------



## Pierre Hubert (25 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ouai toi ,parce que t'as pas réfléchis,tu viens de le démontrer



Ouais possible, explique moi alors comment tu récupère tes sessions Logic par exemple?





			
				petitchemin a dit:
			
		

> Et James Bond , il utilise un retina ou un classique ?





kalm a dit:


> Un Retina indestructible ;-)



Laule again and again.


----------



## eryllion (25 Juillet 2012)

Les pros peuvent prendre un Joint venture.
Avec le joint ventrue, si ton Rétina plante, il te fournissent un Mac le temps que ta machine passe par le SAV, et si tu as la sauvegarde de la machine, ils l'installe sur la machine de secours.

Puis une fois que la machine revient du SAV, tu le récupère.
C'est ce qui me fut expliqué dans plusieurs Apple Store.

Donc un pro peut prendre une joint venture pour être un peu plus tranquille.
Et c'est ce que j'ai fait.

Pour ma part, les besoins :
- Une machine puissante ( 4 coeurs pour avoir plusieurs logiciels en même dont une ou deux machines virtuelles en même temps).
- Une grosse quantité de Ram pour les mêmes raisons
- Un disque dur rapide, pour démarrer et faire démarrer les appris rapidement
- Une machine la moins lourde possible

Le MacBook air n'avait que 2 coeurs et montait moins haut en RAM, il disposait de quelques connectiques en moins, il fut éliminé (même si ma partenaire et épouse en a pris un)
Le MacBook pro classique offrait la puissance brut, il correspondait à mon besoin.
Le MacBook pro rétina offrait lui aussi la même puissance brut, son SSD sur le modèle de base et son poids moindre que le MacBook pro classique fut déterminant.

Certe il est possible sur le modèle classique de rajouter des SSD à moindre frais (sites tiers), et de la RAM, mais je ne souhaitais pas dès le départ ouvrir mon Mac pour y changer des pièces, surtout si l'autre modèle les fournis d'origines.
Je voulais une machine performante de suite et c'est ce que j'ai eu.
Je peux faire tourner sans ralentissement mes machines virtuelles (pourtant stocké sur disque externe usb 3), je le transporte à pied facilement et j'ai pas eu besoin de le démonter.

L'écran est un petit plus, qui permet d'avoir un affichage de qualité mais ce n'est pas ce qui fit pencher la balance.

Je suis certain que chacun peut avoir ses raisons et chacun doit savoir peser le pour et le contre.
N'en faisons pas une guerre anti ou pro résina, anti ou pro classique.

Désolé pour le pavé ^^

EDIT : j'ai choisi le Macbook pro rétina


----------



## robertodino (25 Juillet 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Les pros peuvent prendre un Joint venture.
> Avec le joint ventrue, si ton Rétina plante, il te fournissent un Mac le temps que ta machine passe par le SAV, et si tu as la sauvegarde de la machine, ils l'installe sur la machine de secours.
> 
> Puis une fois que la machine revient du SAV, tu le récupère.
> ...



Et tu as choisi quel modèle?


----------



## eryllion (25 Juillet 2012)

Faut décrypter 
J'ai pris le Rétina 2.3 SSD 256, 16go ram

Et il correspondait à ce que j'ai besoin (rapide, puissant, assez léger, une belle autonomie).
Avec en plus un silence même avec 2 machines virtuelles en fonctionnement, une vidéo en lecture.
Son écran est superbe sur les logiciels optimisé.

L'absence de port Ethernet, j'ai eu peur d'être gêné mais le Wifi est performant en navigation web et j'ai un adaptateur Ethernet/thunderbolt (qui lui chauffe plus que le Mac) au cas où.
Pour le DVD, je n'en ai pas l'utilité, et il ne sont pas chers dans le commerce.

La taille du SSD ne me gêne pas non plus car j'ai toujours tous sur DD externe (en USB3 ).

Ce soir ou demain, je passe en ML.


j'ai éditer mon post précédent ^^


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonne nouvelle, l'Apple Store va me remplacer mon MacBook Pro contre un neuf, je dois attendre 10-15 jours pour la réception, ils me passeront un coup de fil !

Merci l'Apple Store !


----------



## Jet9009 (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai peur de ce que je vais recevoir avec tous ces problèmes...
Commande passée il y a 2 jours, j'aurais la chance de recevoir une série "fraiche" ?


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juillet 2012)

T'as un délai de 15 jours après réception pour te faire rembourser ou échanger, je ne vois pas ce qui t'inquiète..


----------



## Janus00 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bah déjà en théorie t'auras l'écran Samsung, donc de ce côté là pas de soucis, bien que la plupart des LG soient correct d'après le recensement qu'on a pu en faire. 

Ensuite pour le reste les petits crac que ça a pu me faire à moi et Etienne, je pense que c'est avant tout un souci de vissage ou parfois de tolérance si infime du à la faible épaisseur de la machine qui font que à froid ça ne le fait pas forcement et à chaud la machine se dilate et du coup il arrive que quand tu l'attrapes par en dessous tu entendes un petit clac.

Je suis allé faire voir tout ça à l'AppleStore, ils me l'ont dévissé revissé et ça a l'air d'aller !


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

Oh les gars, faudrait penser à passer sous la section "Scroll lag" afin de donner votre avis, en plus de la GUI lag sous Lion


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Juillet 2012)

Encore faudrait il que je reçoive les codes


----------



## Jet9009 (26 Juillet 2012)

Okey, on verra bien... 
Mais ça fait quand même chier de renvoyer et d'attendre à nouveau, une machine que tu viens de recevoir, à 2000


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut a tous! J'ai une petite question pour vous de la part du profane que je suis.


Le 15" Rétina et le 15" classique ont la même carte graphique il me semble(corriger moi sinon), en gamme équivalente?

Donc pour l'écran rétina, est-ce-que la cg n'aura pas plus de mal à suivre, puisque cet écran est de haute densité?
A contrario la cg sera-t-elle beaucoup plus efficace sur le mbp classique, puisque son écran sera moins gourmand?

Ou peu-être que je me trompe complètement. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur ce point s'il vous plaît?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> Salut a tous! J'ai une petite question pour vous de la part du profane que je suis.
> 
> 
> Le 15" Rétina et le 15" classique ont la même carte graphique il me semble(corriger moi sinon), en gamme équivalente?
> ...



Non, tu as raison, les deux CG sont moins sollicitées sur le MBP Classic


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2012)

D'où ces rumeurs de lag sur le rétina?

c'est bien ça?


----------



## robertodino (26 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> D'où ces rumeurs de lag sur le rétina?
> 
> c'est bien ça?



Ben, c'est normal, la même CG doit calculer quatre fois plus de pixels, elle doit bien pomper sa puissance quelque-part...


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2012)

ok!

Alors en pratique, si on joue à diablo sur les deux machines. Avec la même config( ssd pour le classique, ram identique et bien sûre cg équivalente) le rendu final ne sera-t-il pas meilleur sur classique(en image par seconde)?

Si oui, dans ce cas, l'écran rétina n'apporte uniquement qu'une précision de l'image supérieure, au risque de performances moindres?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Le prix n'a pas été le facteur entre ces deux modèles.
> Le petit sauvageon a choisi le nouveau cabriolet , j'ai mes raisons qui m'ont poussées vers le 4x4 sportif.
> 
> C'est mon outil de travail , j'ai donc entre autres pas envie de me casser la tête avec des quelconques problème de soft non optimisés pour la machine .
> ...


 
C'est bien la dernière fois que je me fais chier à faire un topic de synthèse ici. Prochaine fois, je prends mes infos, j'achète mon matos, je ne commente rien et je ne fais aucun retour. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi des anciens que jappréciais beaucoup ne viennent même plus.


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> ok!
> 
> Alors en pratique, si on joue à diablo sur les deux machines. Avec la même config( ssd pour le classique, ram identique et bien sûre cg équivalente) le rendu final ne sera-t-il pas meilleur sur classique(en image par seconde)?
> 
> Si oui, dans ce cas, l'écran rétina n'apporte uniquement qu'une précision de l'image supérieure, au risque de performances moindres?



C'est un peu ça ... Sauf que dans les jeux je sais pas si la résolution est " recalculée " pour la mise à l'échelle comme sur le bureau.

Je veux dire par là si dans diablo tu joues en 1680 ou en 1920, je pense que les performances seront les mêmes sur le classique et sur le retina ...


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> C'est un peu ça ... Sauf que dans les jeux je sais pas si la résolution est " recalculée " pour la mise à l'échelle comme sur le bureau.
> 
> Je veux dire par là si dans diablo tu joues en 1680 ou en 1920, je pense que les performances seront les mêmes sur le classique et sur le retina ...





> Envoyé par *Janus00*
> C'est un peu ça ... Sauf que dans les jeux je sais pas si la résolution  est " recalculée " pour la mise à l'échelle comme sur le bureau.
> 
> Je veux dire par là si dans diablo tu joues en 1680 ou en 1920, je pense  que les performances seront les mêmes sur le classique et sur le retina  ...



J'ai du mal à comprendre ça.
Si on fait tourner une même appli sur les deux(optimsée pour le rétina bien sûre), alors les performances seront les mêmes? A config égale.


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bah c'est la même carte 3D.

La seule chose qui change c'est bel et bien l'écran ! Sur le macbook pro classique tu peux monter en 1680 ou 1650 en high res alors que sur le macbook pro retina tu peux monter en 2880x ...

Voilà où se situe la " petite " différence ! 

Donc c'est sur que tu auras plus d'images seconde en 1600x qu'en 2800x , sauf que bien sur tu peux régler ton retina pour qu'il tourne dans la résolution que tu souhaites ! ( à résolution égale avec le classique si tu préfères les performances seront exactement les mêmes. )

C'est plus clair là ?


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Bah c'est la même carte 3D.
> 
> La seule chose qui change c'est bel et bien l'écran ! Sur le macbook pro classique tu peux monter en 1680 ou 1650 en high res alors que sur le macbook pro retina tu peux monter en 2880x ...
> 
> ...


ok j'ai pigé merci.

J'avais oublié qu'on pouvez jouer sur la résolution d'écran.

Merci encore.


----------



## xao85 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est bien la dernière fois que je me fais chier à faire un topic de synthèse ici. Prochaine fois, je prends mes infos, j'achète mon matos, je ne commente rien et je ne fais aucun retour. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi des anciens que jappréciais beaucoup ne viennent même plus.



Mais si je suis encore là. Je te manque tant que ça!


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est bien la dernière fois que je me fais chier à faire un topic de synthèse ici. Prochaine fois, je prends mes infos, j'achète mon matos, je ne commente rien et je ne fais aucun retour. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi des anciens que jappréciais beaucoup ne viennent même plus.



Yep t'as raison ,pourquoi s'emmerder ils connaissent déjà tout ici même ceux qui viennent d'arriver ou qui ne sont pas encore sur Mac ,pour dire ;-)


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est bien la dernière fois que je me fais chier à faire un topic de synthèse ici. Prochaine fois, je prends mes infos, j'achète mon matos, je ne commente rien et je ne fais aucun retour. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi des anciens que jappréciais beaucoup ne viennent même plus.




Avec un topic synthèse orthographié comme dans le titre
peut-être aurais-tu apprécié que les bêtises s'y taisent...


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

On est sur un forum public, faut accepter les différences de niveaux, d'appréciations et les différents débats et questions qui peuvent en ressortir ... 



Des fois on dirait que Pascal et Kalm sont la vieilles génération parce que vous avez tendance à mettre de suite dans les dents aux gens qui ne vont pas votre sens sous prétexte que vous avez " l'expérience " dans chacun vos domaines particuliers ...

Ca sert à rien de s'énerver pour des avis divergents au contraire vos avis sont intéressants comme la plupart des avis, car à mon goût il n'y a sur ce forum que très peu de trolls et c'est ce qui fait de MacG un forum de choix pour le conseil en matériel Apple et dans le fond ce qui nous réunis tous ici c'est bel et bien une même passion pour la marque à la pomme !


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> On est sur un forum public, faut accepter les différences de niveaux, d'appréciations et les différents débats et questions qui peuvent en ressortir ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors la,tu interprètes

Je n'ai aucun problème envers les users qui ont et qui feront un autre choix que le miens .
Le seul problème est que vous avez la fâcheuse tendance a être obtus en ne voyant que le cotés positif d'une machine  et a  entrainer  certain vers votre choix sans en connaitre d'avantage sur la machine ou sur l'user.
La machine ,vous l'avez que depuis un mois max............

Mais les raisons sont sans  doute et que contrairement a toi ,je n'ai aucune passion pour la pomme ,comme tu dis.

J'analyse froidement le produit point.

Faut voir le niveau d'argument que l'on trouve dans le topic.

Argent,gloire et beauté ..


citation
J'ai l'impression que t'es un tout petit peu envieux avec ton vieux PowerBook.. 
 Tu ne viens là que pour troller sur le retina..


Citation
Ce n'est pas parce que on regrette de ne pouvoir s'en payer un (retina) qu'il faut critiquer ce qui est une avancée, qui dans les mois qui suivent , avec l'arrivée des mises à jour logitiels, sera le meilleur 15" du marché

Citation
Comment peut-on passé à côté du retina.......sauf question de moyen, il n'y a pas photos, je l'ai en 2.3Gz depuis plus d'un mois et que du bonheur, ne chauffe pas, un son excellent, un poids réduit et un écran que beaucoup de fabriquants voudraient avoir dans leur collection de portables, et que dire de la revente .......
 c'est comme acheter une 2CV sous prétexte que la nouvelle audi vient de sortir et donc peut-etre avec des problèmes... c'est d'un ridicule. que de regrets dans 6 mois ou moins .


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il ne faut pas citer que les points positifs de la machine.

Mais avoues que toi à contrario tu avais tendance à en tirer un tableau un peu négatif alors que tous les retours sont très positifs ! 

Enfin bref rien de méchant, chacun défend son point de vue c'est normal.


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> chacun défend son point de vue c'est normal.



Oui des lors que cela est argumenté  ,sinon ça reste du flan.




jonson a dit:


> ok j'ai pigé merci.
> 
> J'avais oublié qu'on pouvez jouer sur la résolution d'écran.
> 
> Merci encore.




Un exemple parlant 

sur Half Life 2
En mode Retina , 42fps 
En 1440x900 :107 fps

Kifkif pour tout  ce qui sollicitera le GPU ,3D etc..
Si t'as besoin de grosse ressource GPU tu baisses la def.


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2012)

> Envoyé par *kalm*
> _Un exemple parlant
> 
> sur Half Life 2_ _
> ...


Dans ce cas la haute densité, on ne pourra en profiter uniquement quand le soft sera optimisé.

De mon point de vue, achetez le rétina maintenant c'est se procurer la dernière bagnole électrique du marché, le must du must quoi. Tout en sachant que c'est l'avenir, mais que le marché ne propose en grande majorité que du carburant fossile. 

Un investissement sur le moyen/long terme. Toute fois si j'avais les moyens je pense que j'aurais fini par craqué sur le rétina.


----------



## Vinky (27 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> De mon point de vue, achetez le rétina maintenant c'est se procurer la dernière bagnole électrique du marché, le must du must quoi. Tout en sachant que c'est l'avenir, mais que le marché ne propose en grande majorité que du carburant fossile.
> 
> Un investissement sur le moyen/long terme.



Je trouve que c'est une très bonne image, je le vois également comme toi.


----------



## jonson (27 Juillet 2012)

Même si d'un point de vue écologique je ne sais si la dalle rétina est 100% recyclable.


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> Même si d'un point de vue écologique je ne sais si la dalle rétina est 100% recyclable.



A ce sujet.

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/07/17/epeat-apple-de-retour-dans-la-norme


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Oui des lors que cela est argumenté  ,sinon ça reste du flan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quand tu parle de Half Life 2, tu parle de counter strike source?
Parce que sur Counter strike source avec un ordinateur portable en carton j'ai 200 fps.

Alors si avec le Macbook pro retina j'en est 100 c'est que y'a un gros problème quelque part bien qu'il soit pas fait pour les jeux.


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

Tout est la.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review/15


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Alors la,tu interprètes
> 
> Argent,gloire et beauté ..
> 
> ...



Oui, c'était pour la mienne... de pomme... 

Si je ne me contente pas des apparences...
du "parce que je le vaux (veau!) bien",

si j'essaie d'éviter le prétexte, le préjugé,
c'est juste pour "ouvrir",
et si dedans ça pue,
que ce soit dit !

Inutile de se cacher derrière son petit doigt,
mon acte de consommateur est un acte politique
et j'oriente, à mon tout petit niveau, les choix industriels :
Ce qui ne se vend pas ne sera plus produit.
Et si nous sommes plusieurs, nombreux,
nous pouvons influencer Apple, oui c'est possible !

Mais pour cela un recul sur la situation est primordial,
et les différents avis-retours d'expérience-sentiments générés donnent des indications pour la suite... 

En face du mensonge éhonté de la publicité et du marketing,
il peut exister une communauté pour faire avancer la conscience vers plus d'autonomie pour chacun...

Hugh !


----------



## kalm (27 Juillet 2012)

.......


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci, mais je pense que y'a tromperie sur la marchandise parce avec ma vieille nvidia 130 M mon vieux core 2 duo intel je suis facilement a 200 et parfois 400 fps.


----------



## Vinky (27 Juillet 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Quand tu parle de Half Life 2, tu parle de counter strike source?
> Parce que sur Counter strike source avec un ordinateur portable en carton j'ai 200 fps.
> 
> Alors si avec le Macbook pro retina j'en est 100 c'est que y'a un gros  problème quelque part bien qu'il soit pas fait pour les jeux.





Anouanou a dit:


> Merci, mais je pense que y'a tromperie sur la marchandise parce avec ma vieille nvidia 130 M mon vieux core 2 duo intel je suis facilement a 200 et parfois 400 fps.



Je ne comprend pas comment tu en es arrivé à te poser la question : "Est-ce que Half life 2 c'est Counter Strike source ?" 

Ce sont deux jeux différents tout simplement. Donc peu importe ce que CSS fait, c'est Half Life 2 qui est testé. Si tu veux comparer faut tester avec celui là


----------



## Vegayta (27 Juillet 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Merci, mais je pense que y'a tromperie sur la marchandise parce avec ma vieille nvidia 130 M mon vieux core 2 duo intel je suis facilement a 200 et parfois 400 fps.



Tu peux même être à 1000 fps, ca changera rien.
La fréquence MAX de ton écran dépassera pas 100Hz, allez 120Hz si t'as un écran de stéréoscopie ! (C'est tout ce dont on rêve quand on a toujours joué sur écran CRT).
Donc CSS à 400 fps, excuse moi mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose puisque tu serais bridée pratiquement et théoriquement à 100 fps.

Le retina n'a aucun souci pour les FPS à l'ancienne, pas d'inquiétude. Au passage, HL2 et CSS, c'est pas pareil.
De plus, tu vois bien qu'en terme de perfs, il est toujours plus que bien placé par rapport à ses frères. Je pense que si tu avais déjà un mbp, tu as surement du déjà avoir pu testé le rendu ^^


----------



## Vinky (27 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> Même si d'un point de vue écologique je ne sais si la dalle rétina est 100% recyclable.



C'est clairement pas comparable écologiquement parlant  Même si tout dépend d'où provient l'electricité qui est utilisé. si elle vient du charbon, le gain écologique est très proche du nul.


----------



## Vegayta (27 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas comment tu en es arrivé à te poser la question : "Est-ce que Half life 2 c'est Counter Strike source ?"
> 
> Ce sont deux jeux différents tout simplement. Donc peu importe ce que CSS fait, c'est Half Life 2 qui est testé. Si tu veux comparer faut tester avec celui là



Je pense que c'est en partie justifié sa comparaison parce qu'ils utilisent les 2 le moteur Source de Valve. Maintenant, c'est pas la même densité de texture, scénario etc.

De toute façon, les 2 passeront crême


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Vegayta a dit:


> Tu peux même être à 1000 fps, ca changera rien.
> La fréquence MAX de ton écran dépassera pas 100Hz, allez 120Hz si t'as un écran de stéréoscopie ! (C'est tout ce dont on rêve quand on a toujours joué sur écran CRT).
> Donc CSS à 400 fps, excuse moi mais ça ne veut pas dire grand chose puisque tu serais bridée pratiquement et théoriquement à 100 fps.
> 
> ...


 

Je t'assure que je joue à plus de 300  FPS, et puis les FPS sur counter strike source ça a pratiquement rien à voir avec ceux sur BF3 ou un autre jeu, sur css il est possible d'en avoir 1300 avec un stuff Gamer.
Ensuite même si je suis en 60 Hz je peux t'assurer qu'il y a une très grosse différence entre 100 fps et 400. Ça se ressent.




Oui, c'est pas vraiment le même jeu, mais css, comme la dit quelqu'un précédemment utilise le moteur source Valve.


----------



## Lelolo (27 Juillet 2012)

Je vais essayer de faire un premier retour à chaud, même si je n'utilise mon MBPr que depuis hier. 

Machine : 2,7ghz / 16go / 750go SSD

Premier constat : ouais, je sais le 2,7ghz ça ne sert strictement à rien. Ma priorité étaient les 16go, et pour le reste j'aurais été très heureux avec un 2,3 ou 2,6 ghz et 512go de SSD. Mais j'avais besoin du Mac rapidement (déplacement - délais de livraison Store incompatible) donc direction boutique et c'est la seule config "de base" avec 16go.

Mise à jour vers ML (ultra longue !) et premier vrai contact avec la bête. L'écran est vraiment une tuerie. On le lit partout, mais franchement pour moi qui passe mes journées à lire des PDF ou à écrire ou coder, c'est une vraie différence ! J'ai mon MBP Unibody 2009 a côté, et je m'y réfère de temps à autre pour finir d'installer des trucs, et franchement ça pique les yeux de repasser sur l'écran non-Retina, au point de se demander comment on a pu s'en satisfaire.

Bon, ça c'est le bon point. Le moins bon, c'est que du coup tout le reste du web est moche 

Chrome n'est pas "rétinisé" (la bêta Canary l'est mais ça reste une bêta... au bout d'une heure j'ai préféré revenir à Safari !). Firefox non plus (il paraît que c'est au programme). Avec un navigateur incompatible tout est vraiment très moche et la lecture rendue difficile. Le souci, c'est que même avec un navigateur compatible (ils le seront certainement tous très bientôt), le texte et les images de bonnes qualité sont impec mais la majorité des logos / boutons / éléments de navigation sont pas top du tout. Ca ne tue pas l'expérience, mais on voit vraiment la différence et ça fait chelou. Et pour le coup il faudra vivre avec car je n'imagine pas tous les webmasters de la planète se mettre du jour au lendemain à doubler la taille de leurs logos et autres ressources graphiques  L'espoir viendra progressivement de pratiques de dév un peu plus modernes (éléments pictos SVG par exemple). 

En gros, l'écran Retina est fait pour un web où l'indépendance de résolution est une réalité. Ca le sera un jour, et c'est un objectif noble, mais ce n'est pas pour tout de suite. En attendant il faut reconnaître que le web est souvent un peu plus flou pour les rétiniens 

Physiquement la machine est superbe, plus mince et plus épurée. Mais ça, vous le savez déjà.
Et elle chauffe toujours  Moins que mon MBP 15" Unibody 2009 qui mériterait aussi un bon nettoyage de ses ventilos, mais a priori plus que mon MBP 13" Unibody 2010 (modèle de base, aucune upgrade). En même temps ce n'est pas la même puissance, mais je me serai attendu à ce qu'en étant sollicités de la même manière ils chauffent à l'identique (voire moins pour le MBPr qui a subi des modifications d'archi sur ce point). Mais empiriquement, ce n'est pas le cas : après une journée de travail normal les reposes poignets de chaque côté du trackpad sont tièdes sur le MBRr alors que je n'ai pas ce souvenir sur le MBP 13". Mais bon, c'est de mémoire et je réserve mon jugement à cet hiver, car là tout est chaud 

Concernant ML, rien à redire. Je ne constate aucun lag dans l'UI. Je ne peux pas comparer avec Lion, car j'étais sous SL (Lion rendait mon MBP totalement inutilisable, j'ai du downgrader). Pour l'heure donc, par rapport à ma pauvre expérience avec Lion, ML est ce que Lion aurait du être.

Voilà, juste un premier retour rapide après 24h d'utilisation toute simple. Je ne suis pas encore rentré dans le vif du sujet (plusieurs VM en même temps, montage vidéo, retouche image sous LR, des centaines de tabs ouverts, etc...)


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Juillet 2012)

Tu as reçu ton code pour passer à ML ? 

Chanceux !


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Ensuite même si je suis en 60 Hz je peux t'assurer qu'il y a une très grosse différence entre 100 fps et 400. Ça se ressent.





Excuses moi, mais là tu m'as tué, ou plié de rire si tu préfères ... 

Sur un écran 60 hertz qui donc ne peut tourner qu'à 60 images seconde, tu vois la différence entre 100 et 400 images par seconde ?

MDRRRRRRRRR ( roulage de tête sur le clavier, galipettes par terre et tout ce qui s'en suit ... ) 

Sérieux quoi, si c'est pour débiter ce genre de conneries, vaut mieux s'abstenir en général.


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Excuses moi, mais là tu m'as tué, ou plié de rire si tu préfères ...
> 
> Sur un écran 60 hertz qui donc ne peut tourner qu'à 60 images seconde, tu vois la différence entre 100 et 400 images par seconde ?
> 
> ...




Avant de faire le malin, j'ai déjà dit que les FPS sur Css ca n'a pratiquement rien avoir avec ceux des autres jeux.
Et je peux t'assurer que les 3/4 de la communauté sur css sont sur du 60 Hz et qu'a 1000 fps sur du 60Hz ou a 400 fps ca n'a toujours rien avoir avec 60 fps ou "60 images par secondes"


----------



## Janus00 (27 Juillet 2012)

Ouais la " communauté " je la connais l'ayant fréquentée et pratiquée.

Maintenant dire que sur un écran 60 hertz qui donc affiche 60 images par seconde que tu vois la différence entre 400 et 1000 fps, franchement à mon avis relis toi plusieurs fois pour t'apercevoir de ce que tu dis, parce que si en plus t'en es convaincu c'est grave. 

La seule différence plausible et vérifiée dans les jeux vidéos et qui plus est les FPS rapide comme Counter Strike c'est le passage du 60 hertz vers le 120 hertz.

Et quand bien même une fois que t'es en 120 hertz et que le changement s'est opéré, tu ne verras pas de différence entre 120 images seconde et 400 images seconde ou encore 1000 images seconde. ( Et pour être plus précis tu ne verras d'ailleurs pas la différence à partir de 60 à 80 images seconde en fonction de la sensibilité de l'oeil humain, la plupart des gens ne voient même pas la différence à partir de 30 à 40 images seconde. )

Pour finir les plus grands joueurs de CS 1.6 jouaient à l'époque parfois à tout juste 60 images par seconde et avaient des résultats exceptionnels donc la différence avec 400 ou 1000 fps mes fesses ouais ... 

Faut arrêter à un moment de vivre dans un monde qui n'existe pas.


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

... ce doit être l'effet "jeux olympiques"... (toujours plus haut, toujours plus fort)


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon vous pensez tout savoir en ne sachant pas de quoi vous parlez....

Faites des recherches, achetez le jeu et voyez par vous même les différences.
Techniquement vous avez raison mais pas sur ce jeu.


----------



## 314-r (27 Juillet 2012)

fps ça veut dire "frame per second" (image par seconde) ? Yes ?

Peux tu m'expliquer comment on peut physiologiquement ressentir la différence entre 400 et 1000 fps ?
I am not a gamer but curious...


----------



## Anouanou (27 Juillet 2012)

Tout simplement car sur css c'est un peu faux.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

Pour en revenir au MBP 15" classique 2012, puisque ce sujet nous intéresse aussi.

Pouvez-vous me dire si des tests sérieux ont été effectués? Si oui, où les trouver?
Ou tout simplement si quelqu'un possède cette machine peut-il nous faire un petit retour d'expérience? Cela nous permettrait d'y voir plus claire. Et pourrez peu-être recentrer le débat.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Niveau puissance CPU ,GPU ,c'est la même machine.

Donc après c'est une question de priorité selon tes besoins et la configuration. 

-Si tu as besoin du RJ-45, du FW800 ,d'une entrée audio et que tu ne veux pas te trimbaler  des adaptateurs. ou un HDD externe si tu choisis le Retina de base(256GB) => MBPc
SSD au choix performant qui ne coutera pas un bras(garantie 3 voir 5ans) +HDD d'origine  ou  un autre SSD dans la baie optique + super drive en externe.


-En excluant ,les problèmes de jeunesse du Retina. 
Et que  tu privilégies la finesse , le poids  ou l' écran et que la configue RAM , SSD, lors de ton choix n'est pas amenée a évoluer  lors de la vie de ta machine  => Retina.

Même si OWC sort des barrettes Flash mSATA pour le Retina .
1) ils seront  plus chers que les SSD d'autre marque .
2) ils seront moins performants .
3) Il faudra également qu'OWC sorte un boitier USB3 ou TB  en mesure de recevoir ton mSATA 256GB d'origine(puisque invendable),Ça existe actuellement pour le MBAir en USB3 mais bride évidement le SSD vers 260MB/s.


Pour le reste Pascal_TTH a très bien résumé en première page la différence entre ces 2 machines .


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

Merci à toi *kalm*!

C'est vrai que le rétina est très tentant. Finesse, légerté mais surtout nouveauté. Mais je n'ai trouvé aucun article sur MacG qui traite du 15" classique 2012. N'y a-t-il personne pour défendre cette pauvre bête?


----------



## Etienne000 (28 Juillet 2012)

Lis le premier Post, tout y est résumé. C'est pas compliqué.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

En tout cas quand je lis à droite à gauche que Mountain Lion a mis parfois 45 minutes à 1h30 à s'installer sur les macbook pro ( récents ou non ) qui possèdent un disque dur ...

Pendant ce temps là sur la planète SSD ... 12 à 15 minutes ...


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> En tout cas quand je lis à droite à gauche que Mountain Lion a mis parfois 45 minutes à 1h30 à s'installer sur les macbook pro ( récents ou non ) qui possèdent un disque dur ...
> 
> Pendant ce temps là sur la planète SSD ... 12 à 15 minutes ...



Ca fait 3 ans que je la connais la planète SSD ,pas attendu le Retina  

Edit:

Et en plus ,c'est une belle ânerie .
(connerie)comme tu aimes a le dire.
Le problème  du temps d'installation si long ne vient du HDD mais sans doute du téléchargement


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Ouais pareil quand j'ai commencé à y gouter sur PC, j'ai vite compris d'où venait le goulot d'étranglement des PC modernes ... 

D'ailleurs c'est un peu honteux de proposer encore ( bon ok ça a un coût le SSD ) des ordinateurs portable avec parfois des disques dur 5400 tr / minute ... Quelle catastrophe ... 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> Pour en revenir au MBP 15" classique 2012, puisque ce sujet nous intéresse aussi.
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire si des tests sérieux ont été effectués? Si oui, où les trouver?
> Ou tout simplement si quelqu'un possède cette machine peut-il nous faire un petit retour d'expérience? Cela nous permettrait d'y voir plus claire. Et pourrez peu-être recentrer le débat.
> ...


 


jonson a dit:


> Merci à toi *kalm*!
> 
> C'est vrai que le rétina est très tentant. Finesse, légerté mais surtout nouveauté. Mais je n'ai trouvé aucun article sur MacG qui traite du 15" classique 2012. N'y a-t-il personne pour défendre cette pauvre bête?


 
Il y a un test assez léger ici : 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6037/the-2012-macbook-pro-review

Sinon, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15,4 2,6 GHz Hi Res avec 16 Go et un M4 et j'en suis ravi. 

Comme kalm, je n'ai absolument rien à foutre d'Apple, ce portable répond à un cahier des charges un point c'est tout (pareil pour le MacBook Air 11,6 pouces).

Il m'a fallu 11 minutes chrono pour installer Lion depuis une SD Sandisk Extreme Pro 100 Mo/s.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

> Envoyé par *Pascal_TTH*
> Il y a un test assez léger ici :
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6037/t...ook-pro-review


Yes, off course sir. But have you got french version please?

Il me semble que les systèmes de ventilations sont différents entre le classique et le rétina. Pour ma part je possède un 17" de mi-2010. Il fonctionne nickel, il est même devenu l'ordi de la maison tellement il fait l&#8217;unanimité. Les rares fois où j'entends les ventilos c'est quand on fait du streaming sinon quand il fait ses sauvegardes time machine. A par ça RAS. C'est une super bécane.

Le type de ram est la même sur les deux modèles il me semble(corrigez moi sinon). Il n'y a que la fixation qui change(soudure contre clipse). 

En gros même composant sur les deux sauf pour le disque dur ou ssd. Et la ventilation. Il reste l'écran et le châssis. Est-ce-que les cartes mères sont différentes aussi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Merci pour le test bien sûre.


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juillet 2012)

Rien n'interdit d'ajouter un ssd dans le classique. 
on n'est pas obligé de rester enfermer dans la segmentation du marketing apple. 
C'est l'avantage du classique. 

Si Apple avait mis un ssd dans le classique, les ventes du retina seraient vraissemblablement bien inferieures.


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Rien n'interdit d'ajouter un ssd dans le classique.
> on n'est pas obligé de rester enfermer dans la segmentation du marketing apple.
> C'est l'avantage du classique.
> 
> Si Apple avait mis un ssd dans le classique, les ventes du retina seraient vraissemblablement bien inferieures.



Effectivement. ^^
J'aurais préféré qu'Apple mette un écran Retina sur un MBP_ classic_, plutôt que sur un MBA.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Rien n'interdit d'ajouter un ssd dans le classique.
> on n'est pas obligé de rester enfermer dans la segmentation du marketing apple.
> C'est l'avantage du classique.
> 
> Si Apple avait mis un ssd dans le classique, les ventes du retina seraient vraissemblablement bien inferieures.


Je sais qu'on peut mettre un ssd dans un classique, d'où son intérêt(son côté évolutif).

Mais quid des cartes mères, vu que les connectiques sont différentes.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Rien n'interdit d'ajouter un ssd dans le classique.
> on n'est pas obligé de rester enfermer dans la segmentation du marketing apple.
> C'est l'avantage du classique.
> 
> Si Apple avait mis un ssd dans le classique, les ventes du retina seraient vraissemblablement bien inferieures.



Ouais sauf que quand tu mets un classique à côté d'un retina y'a pas que le SSD qui joue ! 

:love:


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement. ^^
> J'aurais préféré qu'Apple mette un écran Retina sur un MBP_ classic_, plutôt que sur un MBA.



On peut l'espérer, Apple ne pourra pas faire l'économie de l'écran Retina sur le Macbook Pro,
à part le faire disparaitre définitivement... 

Imaginons une machine avec le meilleur des deux mondes...


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

jonson a dit:


> Je sais qu'on peut mettre un ssd dans un classique, d'où son intérêt(son côté évolutif).
> 
> Mais quid des cartes mères, vu que les connectiques sont différentes.



Yep pas la force des choses puisque la RAM est soudées etc.....


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> à part le faire disparaitre définitivement...


C'est pourtant ce que je crains. :rateau::rateau:


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> On peut l'espérer, Apple ne pourra pas faire l'économie de l'écran Retina sur le Macbook Pro,



Nope.le but d'APPLE est de refourguer toute sa came a prix d'or ,SSD,RAM.
Mais on peut naïvement rêver 
Me concernant suis la majeur partie du temps en ecran externe,donc pour mater un fim ou trainer sur le Web les vacances ,l'écran du classique me suffit amplement.


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Je veux rester naïf, c'est un travail de tous les jours,
une manière de rester ouvert au monde, positivement.

En fait l'ordinateur ne m'est absolument pas vital...


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Je veux rester naïf, c'est un travail de tous les jours,
> une manière de rester ouvert au monde, positivement.
> 
> En fait l'ordinateur ne m'est absolument pas vital...



Je sens tous mes chakras qui se referment. ^^


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Je veux rester naïf, c'est un travail de tous les jours,
> une manière de rester ouvert au monde, positivement.
> )



 Yep ,Mais envers Apple c'est davantage de lucidité dont il faut faire preuve.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est marrant, vous achetez du Apple mais au final vous n'en êtes pas content ?

Ou du moins vous conseillez à tout le monde de se méfier ? 

:rateau: Bizarre tout ça ...


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> C'est marrant, vous achetez du Apple mais au final vous n'en êtes pas content ?
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau: Bizarre tout ça ...




Je te l'ai déjà dit mais tu as une fâcheuse façon de tjrs  interpréter.
Je suis très satisfait de mon MBPc .
C'est juste que contrairement a toi ne suis pas Aveuglé par la Pomme,c'est tout.
Si l'écran Retina était en option sur le classique probable que j'aurais choisis l'option .


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Je sens tous mes chakras qui se referment. ^^



Tant que tu ne passes pas de chakra à crachat... 

@Kalm
La naïveté est une forme de lucidité qui tend à l'extra-lucidité... 

@Janus
Pourquoi se sentir agressé...
Il est normal de se méfier d'un produit qui cumule quelques défauts de jeunesse, non ?
Dès que tout cela sera réglé j'en serai... peut-être... 
Pourquoi ce forum, sinon pour partager, con-fronter, les points de vue ? 
Même avec théâtralité ce n'est pas dérangeant,
l'insulte ne concerne que celui qui l'énonce...

Nous n'avons pas les mêmes avis, soit, c'est riche.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bah jusqu'à preuve du contraire il me semble, je n'ai caché aucuns des problèmes que j'ai pu rencontrer sur mon retina ?

A savoir une vis qui était certainement mal vissée et qui craquait un peu ( réglé en AppleStore ) et le fameux scroll lag constaté par tous les utilisateurs.

C'est pas pour autant que je n'irais pas le conseiller aux gens, car on est à 15.000 lieux du macbook pro classique ...

Tous les gens qui sautent le pas ne reviendraient clairement pas en arrière sur le classique, c'est le seul constat qu'on peut en faire.


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Oui ,t'es vraisemblablement a 20 000 milles lieux sous les mers avec ton Retina.
Je vois que tu fais dans l'argumentation.

Je préfère ce genre de témoignage moins émotionnel.

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/test-du-macbook-pro-retina-1125522.html


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

> Envoyé par *Janus00*
> Tous les gens qui sautent le pas ne reviendraient clairement pas en  arrière sur le classique, c'est le seul constat qu'on peut en faire.



C'est bien là le problème: l'essayer c'est l'adopter. Mais à ce prix faut avoir le moins de possible. 


> Envoyé par* kalm*
> Citation:
> Envoyé par *jonson*
> 
> ...



Donc pas tout à fait pareil dans le fond et encore moins sur la forme. Il est bien de comparer leurs perfs sur situations similiaires.


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

On répète que les performances sont kifkif avec GPU et CPU similaire.
Après c'est le SSD qui rend le Retina plus véloce dans certaine circonstance,a points c'est tout.

Des lors que les prochains crucial seront sortie ,j'en mets 2 en raid0 et mon classique mets la pâté au Retina qui ressemblera a une tortue  ,mais tjrs pareil dans certaines circonstance.


----------



## jonson (28 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> On répète que les performances sont kifkif avec GPU et CPU similaire.
> Après c'est le SSD qui rend le Retina plus véloce dans certaine circonstance,a points c'est tout.
> 
> Des lors que les prochains crucial seront sortie ,j'en mets 2 en raid0 et mon classique mets la pâté au Retina qui ressemblera a une tortue  ,mais tjrs pareil dans certaines circonstance.


Si on met un ssd au MBPc alors?

Je te demande de m'excuser je n'avais pas lu la fin de ton message. Ne tiens pas compte du mien je te pris.


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

Je vais encore défendre Janus00 (décidément  ).

Mais pourquoi quelqu'un n'aurait pas le droit de dire que le Macbook Pro Retina est vraiment bien (et mieux que le classique) sans qu'on l'insulte de Fan boy ?

Ce que je trouve le plus marrant dans l'histoire, c'est que se sont ceux qui ne l'ont pas (voir jamais vu le modèle même en AS) qui viennent critiquer et les accusés d'avoir les yeux fermés.

Que vous ne trouviez pas que ça vaille le coup, ok si vous donnez des arguments, mais n'allez pas à tout prix dire de ceux qu'ils conseillent et apprécient/recommandent le Retina que se sont des personnes qui mentent et oublient de préciser leur défauts (surtout que Janus00 à clairement fait par des défaut auqeul il a eu affaire...)

Bref, ceux qui n'ont pas la machine qu quotidient ne peuvent pas faire un meilleur jugement qu'une personne qui l'a. (le summum pour les gens qui disent : "ouais enfin se faire un avis  sur moins d'un mois" je leur retourne : "et un avis sur 0 minutes passé devant ? C'est pas encore plus fort ?")

Donc ceux qui ont le classique donnent leur avis sur le Classique et explique en quoi c'est mieux (pour eux) mais ne vont pas dire que le retina est pas bien et lui trouver des tas de défauts alors qu'ils ne possèdent pas la machine... (et inversement pour les Rétina User à la différence que certains ont peut-être déjà eu le modèle classique)

En plus clair, tout le monde est content de son investissement, c'est quoi cette mentalité de vouloir dire : "Ouais toi t'as fait un mauvais achat, le mien est le mieux parce que ça coute trop cher et que c'est même pas vrai que l'écran est mieux !"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------




kalm a dit:


> Des lors que les prochains crucial seront sortie ,j'en mets 2 en raid0 et mon classique mets la pâté au Retina qui ressemblera a une tortue  ,mais tjrs pareil dans certaines circonstance.



C'est bien, on est content pour toi, c'est toi qui à la plus grosse. Maintenant tu peux laisser les gens choisir leur machine en fonction de leur envie besoin ? Et pas à celui qui à la plus grosses de toute et que c'est moi le meilleur ?

Tu veux un SSD d'OR où tu vas t'en remettre ?


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> J
> 
> C'est bien, on est content pour toi, c'est toi qui à la plus grosse. Maintenant tu peux laisser les gens choisir leur machine en fonction de leur envie besoin ? Et pas à celui qui à la plus grosses de toute et que c'est moi le meilleur ?
> 
> Tu veux un SSD d'OR où tu vas t'en remettre ?



C'est juste une démonstration ,pour expliquer que la différence de performances entre les deux machine se situe a ce niveau.

Pauvre Âne


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> C'est juste une démonstration ,pour expliquer que la différence de performances entre les deux machine se situe a ce niveau.
> 
> Pauvre Âne



Une démo de rien du tout... Depuis le début tu cherches à faire à celui qui à la plus grosse pour dire "c'est moi qui ai le meilleur mac et le rétina ne vaut rien fasse au Classique".

*L&#8217;insulte est souvent l&#8217;argument final de celui qui ne trouve plus rien à dire.*

PS : Que font les modérateurs fassent à ce genre de membres totalement irrespectueux des autres ?


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Faire ton zebulon ne te donneras pas raison .
1)Montre moi un seul de mes posts ou je critique le Retina.
2)Le Post sur les 2 SSD en RAID0 est bien  une démonstration puisqu'il y a bien plus safe et intelligent a faire .
Pour l'ecran Retina ,j'ai même que je l'aurais pris sur un classique .....
3)Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive t'as maintenant besoins des modérateurs pour secourir la Miss.


edit:

Dis moi ,tu peux me faire la même signature que la tienne mais en plus GROSSE


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Faire ton zebulon ne te donneras pas raison .
> 1)Montre moi un seul de mes posts ou je critique le Retina.
> 2)Le Post sur les 2 SSD en RAID0 est bien  une démonstration puisqu'il y a bien plus safe et intelligent a faire .
> Pour l'ecran Retina ,j'ai même que je l'aurais pris sur un classique .....
> 3)Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive t'as maintenant besoins des modérateurs pour secourir la Miss.


1) http://forums.macg.co/12082202-post190.html
J'ai pas cherché plus loins j'ai pas que ça à faire et je n'ai pas non plus envie que tu abimes ton touchpad à scroller une heure sur la liste de tous tes posts 

2) Une démo de rien du tout, t'as réussi quand même à dire que le Retina ressemblerait à une tortue.... T'arrives pas à te relire ? On parle d'un SSD !!!!!

A part pour les kookilol comme toi qui veulent absolument avoir la plus grosse, à l'usage avoir un SSD à 550Mo/s d'écriture  ou 400 Mo/s c'est pareil. (ça se joue à 3-4s de boot en moins sur 15s passé ? Woooaaaaaw quelle tortue.... Vraiment nulle)

Pour l'écran, dans le Retina tu n'as pas QUE l'écran ENCORE une fois. Mais pour ça  faut l'avoir vu/utilisé régulièrement pour s'en rendre compte.

3) J'ai besoin des modérateurs pour non pas aider un membre mais pour faire calmer les mecs comme toi qui se croient tout permis parce qu'ils sont derrière un écran et qu'ils pensent qu'ils peuvent insulter à tout va. Ca ne fait du tort qu'au forum/site de macgénération et c'est pour cela qu'ils doivent intervenir pour que ce genre de comportement n'apparaisse plus.

Tu discutes pas avec un pote à toi, donc tu ne l'insultes pas, c'est ce qu'on appelle le respect. C'est apriori compliqué pour toi de comprendre, mais bon...


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Non mais tu comprends Kalm il était sur les tournées en 1999 et il avait besoin de matériel super fiable avec 15 disques dur de remplacement au cas ou pendant les balances y'ai un disque qui plante toussa toussa ...

Kalm il pense que son macbook pro classique c'est le bien et le retina c'est pour les enfants bourgeois gâtés ... 

Kalm il vit maintenant au Vietnam et si il avait pu il aurait fait la guerre à l'époque avec son macbook pro pour voir si il résistait aux balles ... 

Kalm il est vraiment trop fort pour nous, on arrivera jamais à le comprendre ... 

Ralala


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

jonson a poser une question sur les performances entre le classique et le Retina .
Je lui répond qu'il y en a aucune .excepté  que le SSD rendait plus veloce le Retina .
Puis j'ai fait la démonstration du RAID0 en SSD pour que se soit bien comprit,en exagérant je te l'accorde sur l'effet tortue,c'est tout.

Suite a ca ,tu me dis que *je veux jouer a la plus grosse *en ayant rien comprit de la démonstration.

Donc oui je réédite que  ta réaction fut celle d'un Ane qui n'a rien comprit ou je voulais en venir.
Tu commences a m'insulter et tu voudrais que je tende l'autre joue


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

La seule constatation qu'on peut faire au final cher Kalm, c'est que t'es tout le temps entrain de troller ou de nous embaumer avec ton " expérience de vie " qui n'a pour beaucoup d'entre nous aucun intérêt désolé de te le dire ...

Nous ici tout ce qui nous intéresse c'est les gens qui ont testé eux même le matériel et qui en apportent un retour formel.

J'ai le retina, j'en ai fais plusieurs retours, dont un il me semble bien détaillé notamment sur Mountain Lion, donc au bout d'un moment faut arrêter de jouer à l'imbécile. ( avec les petites phrases remplie de piques. ) 

Si t'es aigri achètes toi un retina je sais pas !


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Non mais tu comprends Kalm il était sur les tournées en 1999 et il avait besoin de matériel super fiable avec 15 disques dur de remplacement au cas ou pendant les balances y'ai un disque qui plante toussa toussa ...
> 
> Kalm il pense que son macbook pro classique c'est le bien et le retina c'est pour les enfants bourgeois gâtés ...
> 
> ...



Merci,j'ai bien ri.
Et c'est sincère ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h48 ----------

Aller un post de quelqu'un qui a quelque chose dire sur le Retina.

*Citation Guuus.*
Bonjour, j'ai décidé de vous faire un petit test du MBPR, pour rendre service aux indécis ou à ceux qui attendent leur précieux!

J'ai le modèle de base: 2.3Ghz, 256 SSD, 8Go ram.

*Esthétique:*
Qualité Apple, franchement c'est un très très bel objet rien à redire là dessus.

*Ecran:*
Si vous avez un iPad 3, niveau couleurs c'est selon moi très proche. C'est bien contrasté et la définition rend le tout presque irréaliste, c'est une expérience à part, et c'est magnifique.
Au début je l'ai confondu avec un MBP 17" car la bordure noire autour de l'écran a fortement diminué et ça donne une illusion d'un écran beaucoup plus grand.
Il y a encore pas mal d'apps non optimisées mais ce n'est pas gênant (sauf peut être photoshop ou c'est un peu bizarre).

Scaling: je me disais que ça allait être un peu juste 1440*900 d'espace, mais au final je ressent pas le besoin de plus.
La qualité en 1680 et en 1920 est très très bonne, c'est utilisable en 1680, mais en 1920 ça commence à devenir vraiment petit et je pense que ça ferait mal aux yeux au bout d'un moment.
Le changement de "mode" se fait en environ 1 seconde, voire quasi instantané.





Film 1080p en plein écran. Le scaling ne change rien en plein écran.


*Performances/Températures:*
Démarrage ultra rapide, j'ai pas chronométré mais c'est dans les 10-15 secondes.
Fluidité au rendez-vous, mais léger lag dans le scrolling de certaines pages web genre une timeline facebook ou même cette rédaction de post. Attention je dis pas que ça rame, mais c'est pas aussi fluide que finder par exemple, le scaling a clairement un impact sur les performances et ça se voit sur le défilement des pages web. En mode 1920 le lag est bien perceptible.

Petit test de performance, pas de score geekbench ou autre benchmark ici, je vous dis mon ressenti et la température.

En utilisation "normale" (Safari avec 4-5 onglets, mail, calendar, 2-3 finders):  34-39°   silence total.

J'ai ensuite tenté de mettre à genou la bête... 

Situation:
Safari avec 9 onglets avec youtube sur lecture d'une vidéo en 4K
Photoshop avec un collage .tiff de 30 mégapixels et 740Mo sur lequel j'ai appliqué différents filtres et 5 autres RAW de 16MP et 30-45Mo
Lightroom
Lecture d'un .mkv en 1080p de 18Go
Finder, mail ...


Résultat:




La température maximum atteinte a été de 83°
J'ai à peine entendu le ventilateur, silence quasi total
La vidéo en 4K est saccadée, mais fluide par moment
La vidéo en 1080p est parfaitement fluide, le scrolling est pas tout à fait instantané mais presque.
OSX est resté PARFAITEMENT fluide, mission control, exposé, switch entre les apps en plein écran... 100% fluide.
J'ai utilisé au maximum 7.2 Go de ram (il a fallu que j'applique 4 fois le filtre smart wide angle et Liquify sur mon panorama de 40MP :mouais: ), aucun swap.

Au final j'ai économisé 1000&#8364; car je voulais le 2.6 avec 16go de ram, et je suis bien content car les 8 suffisent largement pour un usage non pro.


Plus de photos ici:
http://imageshack.us/g/209/28510155.jpg/

Voilà! Je suis pas un pro des tests matos, donc soyez indulgents.. 
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas. 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/test-du-macbook-pro-retina-1125522.html


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être on pourrait réconcilier tout le monde avec un Macbook Pro 15" à écran Retina...
... en 3360 x 2100 (même en option...)
... tout simplement...


----------



## kalm (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Peut-être on pourrait réconcilier tout le monde avec un Macbook Pro 15" à écran Retina...
> ... en 3360 x 2100 (même en option...)
> ... tout simplement...



Yep,mais ca ,c'est la voix de la sagesse pas celle du business ;-)


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Sage, je ne sais pas,
mais les choses avant d'être réalisées commencent par être rêvées... 

(et j'empapaoute le bizness ! )


----------



## CURVAL76 (28 Juillet 2012)

Un peu tendu ce topic, du calme quand même, ce ne sont que des ordinateurs, du matos quoi!
La passion l'emporte souvent sur la raison mais bon tout est relatif. Pour en revenir au comparatif je trouve que le choix est plutôt rapide à faire.
J'ai acheté un MBP 13,3 suite à la casse de mon précèdent MBP de 2008, j'ai effectué mon achat en mai de cette année donc franchement aucun besoin de changer.
Je ne pouvais pas attendre car pas d'ordinateur, mais franchement, j'ai par hasard vu le Retina, et là, il faut vraiment avoir de la M***E dans les yeux pour voir que cette écran est juste fabuleux. Sachant qu'à configuration identique le MBP classique est plus chère ou au même prix, et bien franchement il n'y a pas photo!
Je reçois le miens lundi et je suis hyper excité d'admirer mes photos, vidéos, films sur ce magnifique écran.
Après chacun ses opinions!


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Personne ne dit le contraire,
la discussion ne porte pas vraiment là-dessus...

Quoique certains puissent préférer un écran HD totalement mat pour certaines utilisations 

Ce qui sous-tend ces échanges a plutôt rapport avec les choix industriels d'Apple qui tente de nous enfumer avec un bel écran pour nous faire passer une nouvelle "philosophie" de construction de ses machines consistant dans le collage de leurs éléments et par là-même ouvrant une nouvelle ère (déjà commencée avec le Macbook Air) qui va amener le client-utilisateur à devenir totalement "captif", telle que le rêve la grande loi du Bizness.
Nous sommes quelques uns à refuser cette perspective et à préférer l'idée d'un Macbook Pro "à l'ancienne", auquel serait adjoint cet écran, mais avec certains de ses éléments interchangeables en autonomie, une façon de suivre l'évolution de ses besoins sans être obligés de racheter une machine, voilà.
De plus, la manière dont Apple s'y prend, sans attendre même l'optimisation des applications relève d'une certaine désinvolture dont certains font les frais...
Cette machine souffre de défauts, objectifs, de jeunesse, il ne faut rien cacher, plus ou moins rédhibitoires selon la série de fabrication et l'utilisation, subjective, que chacun en a, ce qui est ressenti comme normal pour certains, moins pour d'autres... 
Il n'empêche que l'engin suscite des réactions, plus ou moins rationnelles, liées au charme qu'il exerce sur ceux qui l'ont essayé et plus encore sur ceux qui le possède, parce qu'un écran comme celui-là on en rêve depuis un bout de temps, alors les petits défauts en deviennent soudain ridicules.
Apple a, mine de rien, fait très fort...


----------



## CURVAL76 (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Personne ne dit le contraire,
> la discussion ne porte pas vraiment là-dessus...
> 
> Quoique certains puissent préférer un écran HD totalement mat pour certaines utilisations



Si,si, il y en a, qui disent le contraire.
Effectivement, la discussion porte essentiellement sur celui qui a la plus grosse. Enfin, comme tu le stipule dans ton message, mise à part le fait d'avoir besoin d'un écran "spécial" les MCBP classiques n'ont aucun intérêt à configuration égale.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

A configuration égale le Classique n'a pas : 

L'écran retina, un SSD d'origine, la moitié d'épaisseur en moins, le nouveau système de ventilation/refroidissement, la nouvelle batterie, les nouveaux hauts parleurs ...

ça fait quand même une sacrée liste qui font que à tarif égale / config égale, il vaut mieux se  tourner vers le retina ...


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Personne ne dit le contraire,
> la discussion ne porte pas vraiment là-dessus...
> 
> Quoique certains puissent préférer un écran HD totalement mat pour certaines utilisations
> ...


Les avantages peuvent être des défauts pour d'autres. C'est vrai que la finesse impose de tout souder par exemple, mais ça donne moins de poids.

Pour ce qui est des défauts, ils sont la plupart software. Et les quelques defauts materiels sont dû à des soucis aléatoire pris en charge par le SAV pour ne plus les avoir (claquement et ghost des écrans, il n'y en a pas d'autres hardware, il me semble). Pour les soucis software, ça voudrait dire qu'il sera possible de les régler et de ne plus les avoir après coups.

Il n'en enlève pas le fait que tu as raison, que c'est limite désinvolte de ne pas l'avoir fait plus tôt.

Pour moi la seule véritable raison de vraiment ne pas vouloir de Retina, c'est le fait de devoir se passer du Super Drive et de l'Ethernet. Dans mon cas, je ne m'en sers jamais et je me sers régulièrement de l'HDMI (ça tombe bien le Retina possède un port HDMI que n'a pas le Classique)

Pour les insultes (répétés) de Kalm, je fais confiance à la modération pour voir avec lui pour que le forum ne dégénère pas en insultant toutes les personnes qui ne sont pas de son avis... (les débats ne servent à rien avec ses gens là)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




Janus00 a dit:


> A configuration égale le Classique n'a pas :
> 
> L'écran retina, un SSD d'origine, la moitié d'épaisseur en moins, le nouveau système de ventilation/refroidissement, la nouvelle batterie, les nouveaux hauts parleurs ...
> 
> ça fait quand même une sacrée liste qui font que à tarif égale / config égale, il vaut mieux se  tourner vers le retina ...


Le power Nap également


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Les avantages peuvent être des défauts pour d'autres. C'est vrai que la finesse impose de tout souder par exemple, mais ça donne moins de poids.
> 
> 
> Pour moi la seule véritable raison de vraiment ne pas vouloir de Retina, c'est le fait de devoir se passer du Super Drive et de l'Ethernet. Dans mon cas, je ne m'en sers jamais et je me sers régulièrement de l'HDMI (ça tombe bien le Retina possède un port HDMI que n'a pas le Classique)
> ...



Ah bon pourquoi ? 
J'ai l'impression d'entendre le langage "marketing", visser les éléments épaissirait de combien ?
Sans compter que la différence d'épaisseur entre un MBP (24 mm) et un  MBr (18 mm) n'est quand même pas si importante, faut pas exagérer. Pour  qui est-ce gênant ?


"Pour moi la seule véritable raison...."
Ou je comprends pas, ou tu dis la chose et son contraire...


Et puis pour la suite, nul n'est à l'abri de prononcer des mots qui dépassent sa pensée...
kalm a, en l'occurence choisi le bon pseudo, peut-être une manière de conjurer les démons, on n'en est pas moins homme...
Alors jetons la première pierre...


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Vous comparez des machines que vous n'avez même pas eues entre les mains ...

Rien que le fait de dire que la finesse du macbook pro retina est pas si différente que ça avec le classique ça montre à quel point t'es à côté de la plaque ...

C'est vraiment chaud sérieux ... :mouais:


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Coucou, moi mon expérience de vie elle est dans mon slip. Arrêtez de rager car c'est Bob qui a la plus grosse. 

Certifié et approuvé par la voisine de palier :love:


----------



## Janus00 (28 Juillet 2012)

Ah ah ah ! 

Après la poutre de bamako ... Le gourdin de Rob'  :rose::love: !!


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Moi je veux bien ("être à coté de la plaque"), mais faut argumenter... 
Si tu as des arguments bien sûr...

Parce que pour me dire que je n'ai pas eu ces machines entre les mains...
Qu'en sais-tu ?
Et 6 mm pour moi c'est pas énorme, non !

Alors réponds à la question :
"Pour qui est-ce gênant ?"
Ou pourquoi ?

Enfin si tu peux... (tes phrases lapidaires ne font pas avancer le débat... )


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juillet 2012)

CURVAL76 a dit:


> Un peu tendu ce topic, du calme quand même, ce ne sont que des ordinateurs, du matos quoi!
> La passion l'emporte souvent sur la raison mais bon tout est relatif. Pour en revenir au comparatif je trouve que le choix est plutôt rapide à faire.
> J'ai acheté un MBP 13,3 suite à la casse de mon précèdent MBP de 2008, j'ai effectué mon achat en mai de cette année donc franchement aucun besoin de changer.
> Je ne pouvais pas attendre car pas d'ordinateur, mais franchement, j'ai par hasard vu le Retina, et là, il faut vraiment avoir de la M***E dans les yeux pour voir que cette écran est juste fabuleux. Sachant qu'à configuration identique le MBP classique est plus chère ou au même prix, et bien franchement il n'y a pas photo!
> ...



Désolé, mais comme cela a déjà été écrit le retina est plus cher que le classique, +200


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

@314-r : bah on a quand même gagné 25% quoi... Faut relativiser les valeurs pour se rendre compte   Pour la finesse oui clairement c'est la raison pour que tout soit soudée. Les connecteurs rendent les choses plus épais et surtout impose des formats (le véritable souci) regarde les SSD classique. C'est rempli de vide pour avoir la forme d'un HDD 2"5. C'est de la place qui peut servir à autre chose.   Le véritable gain à l'utilisation, c'est le poids. On a le poids d'un MacBook pro 13" ce qui donne l'impression de supra légèreté


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Coucou, moi mon expérience de vie elle est dans mon slip. Arrêtez de rager car c'est Bob qui a la plus grosse.
> 
> Certifié et approuvé par la voisine de palier :love:



Saturday night fever...


----------



## Vinky (28 Juillet 2012)

Surtout au vu de la taille de la machine


----------



## robertodino (28 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Ah ah ah !
> 
> Après la poutre de bamako ... Le gourdin de Rob'  :rose::love: !!



Tu sais, quand le matin tu est dans ton lit et que cette jolie blonde se lève avec une démarche différente, qui a tendance à chalouper vers la gauche et la droite tout en se tenant l'arrière du dos et en serrant légèrement les fesses... et bien là, à ce moment précis, tu sais que tu est monté en octo-core. C'est pas une question de ram en tout cas :love:


----------



## 314-r (28 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @314-r : bah on a quand même gagné 25% quoi... Faut relativiser les valeurs pour se rendre compte   Pour la finesse oui clairement c'est la raison pour que tout soit soudée. Les connecteurs rendent les choses plus épais et surtout impose des formats (le véritable souci) regarde les SSD classique. C'est rempli de vide pour avoir la forme d'un HDD 2"5. C'est de la place qui peut servir à autre chose.   Le véritable gain à l'utilisation, c'est le poids. On a le poids d'un MacBook pro 13" ce qui donne l'impression de supra légèreté



Franchement, t'as "gagné" 6mm et 500 grammes... la belle affaire !

@Bob
C'est toi le talent !!! 
La voisine qui, le matin se lève en serrant "légèrement" entre ses fesses ton MBA, l'accu encore tout chargé de tes fantasmes nocturnes... :king:


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Les avantages peuvent être des défauts pour d'autres. C'est vrai que la finesse impose de tout souder par exemple, mais ça donne moins de poids.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des défauts, ils sont la plupart software. Et les quelques defauts materiels sont dû à des soucis aléatoire pris en charge par le SAV pour ne plus les avoir (claquement et ghost des écrans, il n'y en a pas d'autres hardware, il me semble). Pour les soucis software, ça voudrait dire qu'il sera possible de les régler et de ne plus les avoir après coups.
> 
> ...



Tu m'excuseras mais il y a au moins une autre vraie raison de ne pas choisir un retina, des logiciels non optimisés et inutilisables. 

Et pour cela pas besoin de faire des essais ou d'en posséder un pour le dire. Il est un peu pénible votre argument "ceux qui critiquent le retina ne l'ont pas essayé ou n'en n'ont pas donc ils doivent se tairent". 

Le retina a objectivement des défauts constatés qui ne nécessitent pas de le posséder pour en faire part. 

Je vous trouve bien susceptibles, on a encore le droit de considérer que le retina ne correspond pas à nos besoins et exigences. Et surtout de l'écrire lorsqu'une personne nous interroge. 

Kalm dit à sa manière des choses justes et cela vous énervent. Kalmez-vous


----------



## robertodino (29 Juillet 2012)

Moi je vais garder mon MBA jusqu'à la sortie du Retina 13" 

Comme d'habitude mon MBA passera alors dans la section "petites annonces"


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

@314-r : pour un portable c'est pas négligeable. Mais faut avoir tester pour se rendre compte. À bout de bras les 600g (1/5 du poids total tout de même, fait relativiser un peu les choses et pas tout prendre en brut. )  @petitchemin : oui à condition d'avoir beaucoup dappli que tu utilises qui ne sont pas optimisée (ça c'est du cas par cas) et surtout faut voir la résolution utilisée au quotidien également. Si tu es toujours en 1920x1200 le flou est extrêmement moins violent que sur me 1440x900.   Enfin, ne pas avoir de retina c'est un point, n'en avoir jamais vu en vrai et critiquer c'est encore autre chose. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est ceux qui reprennent les personnes qui en ont un alors que eux jamais ils n'en ont jamais vu c'est fort quand même non ?  Après dire que pour son utilisation c'est pas adapté et dire que du coup pour cette utilisation c'est à éviter, là bien sûr (comme dit c'est du cas par cas) mais on ne peut pas généraliser.   Dire que 600g sur un 15" c'est inutile, là on est vraiment typiquement dans ce cas (pour avoir personnellement testé à l'Apple store c'est tout sauf négligeable, surtout quand tu te déplace, maiq faut avoir tester pour s'en rendre compte  )


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @314-r : pour un portable c'est pas négligeable. Mais faut avoir tester pour se rendre compte. À bout de bras les 600g (1/5 du poids total tout de même, fait relativiser un peu les choses et pas tout prendre en brut. )  @petitchemin : oui à condition d'avoir beaucoup dappli que tu utilises qui ne sont pas optimisée (ça c'est du cas par cas) et surtout faut voir la résolution utilisée au quotidien également. Si tu es toujours en 1920x1200 le flou est extrêmement moins violent que sur me 1440x900.   Enfin, ne pas avoir de retina c'est un point, n'en avoir jamais vu en vrai et critiquer c'est encore autre chose. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est ceux qui reprennent les personnes qui en ont un alors que eux jamais ils n'en ont jamais vu c'est fort quand même non ?  Après dire que pour son utilisation c'est pas adapté et dire que du coup pour cette utilisation c'est à éviter, là bien sûr (comme dit c'est du cas par cas) mais on ne peut pas généraliser.   Dire que 600g sur un 15" c'est inutile, là on est vraiment typiquement dans ce cas (pour avoir personnellement testé à l'Apple store c'est tout sauf négligeable, surtout quand tu te déplace, maiq faut avoir tester pour s'en rendre compte  )



Bon 600g ça fait 1/4 du poidt, OK.
Maintenant, pourquoi à bout de bras ?
Et pourquoi pas en équilibre sur une main (vlà encore aut'chose...) ?

C'est vrai que c'est un mieux pour qui bouge beaucoup,
je me demande même si Hussain Bolt va pas courir avec,
histoire d'envoyer des e-mails le temps que ses copains finissent leurs 200 mètres...

Faut pas non plus exagérer, hein !
Qui qui dit et qu'en a jamais vu ?
Je comprends pas toujours c'est qu'est-ce que tu racontes Vinky


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> @314-r : pour un portable c'est pas négligeable. Mais faut avoir tester pour se rendre compte. À bout de bras les 600g (1/5 du poids total tout de même, fait relativiser un peu les choses et pas tout prendre en brut. )  @petitchemin : oui à condition d'avoir beaucoup dappli que tu utilises qui ne sont pas optimisée (ça c'est du cas par cas) et surtout faut voir la résolution utilisée au quotidien également. Si tu es toujours en 1920x1200 le flou est extrêmement moins violent que sur me 1440x900.   Enfin, ne pas avoir de retina c'est un point, n'en avoir jamais vu en vrai et critiquer c'est encore autre chose. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est ceux qui reprennent les personnes qui en ont un alors que eux jamais ils n'en ont jamais vu c'est fort quand même non ?  Après dire que pour son utilisation c'est pas adapté et dire que du coup pour cette utilisation c'est à éviter, là bien sûr (comme dit c'est du cas par cas) mais on ne peut pas généraliser.   Dire que 600g sur un 15" c'est inutile, là on est vraiment typiquement dans ce cas (pour avoir personnellement testé à l'Apple store c'est tout sauf négligeable, surtout quand tu te déplace, maiq faut avoir tester pour s'en rendre compte  )



Tu m'excuseras une nouvelle fois mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi quand tu écris "à condition d'avoir beaucoup dappli que tu utilises qui ne sont pas optimisée (ça c'est du cas par cas) et surtout faut voir la résolution utilisée au quotidien également. Si tu es toujours en 1920x1200 le flou est extrêmement moins violent que sur me 1440x900." 
Une seule app non optimisée peut justifier de ne pas prendre le retina. Word par exemple si tu y passes plusieurs heures par jour. En l'état et même en 1920 (bien trop petit) c'est inutilisable.

Les 600 gr sont pour beaucoup d'entre nous une conséquence et non un besoin. Si l'option écran retina existait sur le classique beaucoup l'auraient prise, en dépit des 600.

Et je te répète que pour nombre des défauts du retina, il n'y a pas besoin d'en avoir un pour en juger.


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

Hum... Va tester, comparer et reviens donner tes arguments après. Ça sera vraiment moins ridicule    Et oui ça m'arrive régulièrement de prendre mon Mac à une main par dessous et c'est le cas de beaucoup de gens dans mon entourage avec un portable (suffit juste de ne pas être pas doué) pour à bout de bras, c'est une expression, quand tu le prends ouvert tenu au niveau du palmrest, la différence est vraiment sensible.   Pour les fautes, désolé je suis l'appli iPhone, elle est vraiment pas top et on ne peut pas éditer après coups.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------

@petitchemin : c'est typiquement le cas où je suis d'accord avec toi (et encore tu as la solution de virtualiser mais bon c'est galère si tu passes beaucoup de temps dessus.   Pour les 1920 trop petit, ça depends de ta vue, pour ma Part je l'ai fait 3 ans sur un 15" et j'ai vraiment eu du mal à repartir sur autre chose. (mais c'est encore du cas par cas)  Pour le poids, c'est pas forcemment vrai, beaucoup de gens prennent un portable pour transporter. Tu crois vraiment que les ultrabook (les MacBook air en premier) aurait fait un tel carton si ce n'était pas un besoin ? Avant les ultrabook, ça existait déjà les Pc de cette taille et de cette puissance.   Pour les défauts (de flou par exemple) comment un mec qui n'en a jamais vu peu contredire ceux qui l'utilisent en leur disant : "t'es un fanboy tu dis pas la verité, moi je sais mieux !" avoir un avis bien sur que tu peux, même doit en avoir un. Mais quand un mec qui connait te dit des choses, va pas le contredire alors que tu ne connais pas (c'est valable pour n'importe quel sujet)


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juillet 2012)

Ok t'as raison et surtout n'essaie pas de comprendre.

Crois tu qu'on achète un classique sans sous-peser les pours et les contres ? Il y a que toi qui réfléchis. Les autres sont ridicules.

Est ce qu'il pourrait t'effleurer l'esprit qu'il puisse y avoir d'autres critères plus importants que le poids pour un certain nombres d'entre nous.

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas que sur l'ordi que tu as 600 grammes de moins.


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

Bah on et d'accord faut peser le pour et le contre. Mais faut peser en connaissance de cause, pas avec des préjugés et surtout le pour et le contre de SES besoins.   Donc on est bien d'accord que chacun son cas (j'ai du l'écrire au moins 4 fois). Donc c'est pas à moi que tu vas reprocher de prendre mon cas particulier et de vouloir à tout pris que mon choix soit celui de tout le monde.  C'est exactement ce que je reproche aux mecs qui arrêtent pas de dire à tout va que seul le MBPc vaut la peine que le retina faut pas l'acheter dans l'espoir que ça fasse un flop et qu'Apple n'en produise plus...  Pour les 600g de moins je sens vraiment que sur ce forum dès qu'un membre n'est pas d'accord, il doit se faire insulter ou se prendre des remarques personnelles hors sujets. C'est dans la chart ça ? J'ai loupé une ligne ou quoi ?


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Vous avez remis cent balles dans l'bourrier ?


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juillet 2012)

"C'est exactement ce que je reproche aux mecs qui arrêtent pas de dire à tout va que seul le MBPc vaut la peine que le retina faut pas l'acheter dans l'espoir que ça fasse un flop et qu'Apple n'en produise plus... "

C'est qui "aux mecs" ?

Arrêt de la prod de retina; il fallait y penser. Grandiose !


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

Relis les sujets qui en parlent es deux tu verras que certaines personnes ont dit un truc du genre...  Parce que pas pouvoir changer Dd et RAM c'est encourager le mal...


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Veny, Vidy, Vinky


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Relis les sujets qui en parlent es deux tu verras que certaines personnes ont dit un truc du genre...  Parce que pas pouvoir changer Dd et RAM c'est encourager le mal...



Courageux et précis


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

Sur iPhone à 2h du mat, désolé non je me tappe pas les 4-5 sujets qui ont abordé ce sujet dont  un de 31 pages.  Donc si tu veux un nom, relis tu trouveras... Je ne l'ai pas inventé


----------



## Janus00 (29 Juillet 2012)

Rien que le fait que vous puissiez dire que la finesse du Retina n'est pas un atout, sans même avoir eu la machine entre les mains et surtout sans avoir pu comparer côte à côte le Retina et le Classique, je peux vous garantir que le Classique semble pataud à côté du Retina.

J'ai eu une version early 2011 du Macbook Pro Classique avec disque dur tout ça, je sais très bien de quoi il en retourne, je connais l'écran, je connais la chauffe, je connais le système de ventilation, je connais la différence d'un SSD avec un disque dur à 5400 tr/min, je connais les hauts parleurs, je connais la différence d'épaisseur et de poids qui pour une machine telle qu'un 15" est énorme et quand je dis que le Retina lui fous la fessée dans tous les domaines, c'est le cas c'est tout, malgrès ses maigres défauts de jeunesse. 

Enfin bref continuez à dire aux gens que le Classique est terrible, tous ceux qui ont franchi le pas et qui sont à présent sur Retina en sont plus que ravis, meme si ils ont du renvoyer la machine pour un défaut cosmétique ou autre à l'unanimité tout le monde s'accorde à dire que le Retina est une machine hors du commun et qui fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Et une fois de plus je concluerais par le fait que ceux qui disent de ne pas acheter le Retina ont encore en leur possession le Classique et ils essaient on dirait à travers une psychothérapie de forum de s'auto convaincre qu'ils n'ont pas fait le mauvais choix.

Donc soyez heureux avec votre Classique, que vous avez choisis en bonne et due forme par rapport à vos besoins, mais arrêtez de crier sur tous les toits que le Retina ne vaut pas le coup, que le Retina est bourré de défauts, que le Retina est pas si léger que ça, que le Retina que le Retina que le Retina ... blablabla ...


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Rien que le fait que vous puissiez dire que la finesse du Retina n'est pas un atout, sans même avoir eu la machine entre les mains et surtout sans avoir pu comparer côte à côte le Retina et le Classique, je peux vous garantir que le Classique semble pataud à côté du Retina.
> 
> J'ai eu une version early 2011 du Macbook Pro Classique avec disque dur tout ça, je sais très bien de quoi il en retourne, je connais l'écran, je connais la chauffe, je connais le système de ventilation, je connais la différence d'un SSD avec un disque dur à 5400 tr/min, je connais les hauts parleurs, je connais la différence d'épaisseur et de poids qui pour une machine telle qu'un 15" est énorme et quand je dis que le Retina lui fous la fessée dans tous les domaines, c'est le cas c'est tout, malgrès ses maigres défauts de jeunesse.
> 
> ...



Retinus00, (je m'adresse à ta caricature)

Dans l'ordre:

- Quel est l'intérêt de "gagner" 6mm en épaisseur, et pour qui ?
Un critère esthétique ? Forcément subjectif.

- Il est question de MBP 2012...
Auquel il est possible d'adjoindre un SSD.
- Le gain de poids de 600 grammes est certes une avancée pour ceux qui bougent beaucoup en portant leur machine, oui,
mais à quel prix : collage des composants...
- Le Retina doit gérer la résolution plus lourde de son écran,
je ne vois pas comment il pourrait être plus performant qu'un MBP doté d'un SSD n'ayant pas ce surcroit de travail à fournir.

- Le Retina est une machine hors du commun, je te l'accorde, avec un superbe écran et tous les petits soucis d'une Rev A.

- en ce qui concerne la psychothérapie, l'argument est réversible...
C'est pourquoi l'on échange, si on en a le désir bien sûr, 
ce qui peut permettre à chacun de relativiser. 

- personnellement je ne crie rien de tout celà. Je formule mes doutes et tente d'y trouver des réponses, vous m'êtes d'une aide précieuse quand vous tentez de répondre aux questions.

Alors merci à ceux qui jouent le jeu


----------



## Janus00 (29 Juillet 2012)

Dans tous les cas pour répondre à la question originale de ce sujet, si c'est pour rester sur " Classique " autant garder son Macbook pro 2010/2011 et pas passer au 2012 qui n'apporte casiment aucun " plus " ... contrairement au Retina qui lui change toute la donne.


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Courageux et précis





314-r a dit:


> Inutile de se cacher derrière son petit doigt,
> *mon acte de consommateur est un acte politique
> et j'oriente, à mon tout petit niveau, les choix industriels :
> Ce qui ne se vend pas ne sera plus produit.*
> ...



Oh  Et non, comme dit des bêtises pareils ne s'inventent pas


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Oh  Et non, comme dit des bêtises pareils ne s'inventent pas




20deQI, (encore une caricature)

... c'est ton point de vue,
j'attends tes arguments...


----------



## Vinky (29 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> 20deQI, (encore une caricature)
> 
> ... c'est ton point de vue,
> j'attends tes arguments...


Je ne repondrais pas à un mec qui passe son temps à mépriser les autres.

Tu veux des arguments ? Relis, pendant ce temps là tu diras moins de bêtises 

PS : On est à 3 membres en 2 jours qui à mépriser/insulter/fait des remarques personnelles désobligeante sur un membre, c'est vraiment ça l'esprit macGénération ? Jamais personne n'explique qu'il ne faut pas le faire ? J'attends encore le passage de la chart/FAQ indiquant qu'il faille le faire...


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Je ne repondrais pas à un mec qui passe son temps à mépriser les autres.
> 
> Tu veux des arguments ? Relis, pendant ce temps là tu diras moins de bêtises
> 
> PS : On est à 3 membres en 2 jours qui à mépriser/insulter/fait des remarques personnelles désobligeante sur un membre, c'est vraiment ça l'esprit macGénération ? Jamais personne n'explique qu'il ne faut pas le faire ? J'attends encore le passage de la chart/FAQ indiquant qu'il faille le faire...





J'ai plus de l'amusement pour ta caricature,
malheureusement, cela ne fait pas avancer le débat... 
Je t'ai lu et indiqué quand je ne comprenais pas ce que tu formulais,
si c'est pas du respect...
Par contre tu n'as pas répondu... 
sinon par des raccourcis indignes du "warrior" nourri des règles de loyauté
qui sur les fora fourbissent ta réputation gagnée de haute lutte


----------



## kalm (29 Juillet 2012)

Les petits sauvageons font encore des misères et maintenant a 314-r et petitchemin

Messieurs ,ça fait 4 pages que l'on attend vos arguments pour adopter cette machine.
Et jusque la ,qu'est que l'on a entendu.

Machine moins épaisse de 6mm
Plus légère de 0.5kg
Ecran Retina Superbe.
----------------------------------------
Alors certes le Retina est plus léger plus beau et moins épais.

Mais 
-Impossible de travailler sur office  des heures sans se péter les mirettes(flou) ,même en définition  plus basse.
Et kifkif avec de nombreuses App comme Iwork &#8230;..

-Logic Pro. 
Semble assez catastrophique sur le  Retina

-AutoCAD 2013.
l'interface est pleine d'icônes floues et le texte ViewCube  utilisé pour faire pivoter des objets en trois dimensions  est à peine lisible 

-CS6 PS
 Photoshop CS6 supporte l'affichage Retina nativement, les images sont affichées en pixel-doublé,Photoshop pense qu'il dispose d'un écran de résolution inférieure, et agit donc comme si l'écran était plus petit. 
On ne peut pas juger de manière fiable la qualité d'image à n'importe quelle taille de zoom, sauf pixels réels
Au niveau de zoom autres que les pixels réels, la qualité d'image varie de bonne à assez  bonne a très  médiocre selon le niveau de zoom.
A noter également que le CS5 ne sera sans doute  jamais mise a niveau par Adobe.
Donc compter en plus de l'investissement   du retina une CS6 des lors qu'elle sera optimisée pour  Retina 

Et la liste n'est pas exhaustive 


Alors certes messieurs ,il est plus jolie et il est sans doute très bien et Suffisant pour jouer ,mater un film ou surfer sur le Web, faire du PS a l'occasion  mais c'est clairement pas actuellement une machine pour travailler sérieusement  et ce dans de nombreux domaines.

Donc maintenant je suis comme 314-r et sans doute d'autres personnes a attendre vos argumentation concrète  ou le Retina apportera  actuellement un plus  dans nos habitude de travail.
Comme j'ai été gentil ,j'ai exclus ses problème de jeunesse ,sa connectique pauvre et tout le tintouin.

Perso et en  3 mots, le Retina  est beau , léger et performant,
*Ces qualités semblent suffisante pour vous,elles ne le sont pas pour moi .*

*Edit:*
Et juste entre  parenthèse et pour ceux qui ont l'idiotie de croire que j'ai pas manipuler la bête se trompent.
Qu'ils le croient ou pas m&#8217;en touche une sans faire bouger autre


----------



## Janus00 (29 Juillet 2012)

Il est performant, au moins autant que le classique à composants identiques.

Il chauffe moins je trouve que le classique et sa ventilation / refroidissement qui ont été revu sont à présent silencieux à souhait et très très bien gérés, pour une Rev A. c'est très bon.

La batterie tient en utilisation internet 7 à 8h avec la luminosité à 70%, la musique allumée et le rétro-éclairage allumé.

Logic Pro fonctionne parfaitement vu que je l'utilise tous les jours et encore j'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné en latence avec Mountain Lion.

A l'utilisation quotidienne, l'écran est un vrai plus, j'ai à la maison 4 ordinateurs différents portables et bureau et je te garantie que le plus abouti est bel et bien le Retina.

Les hauts parleurs sont également ce que j'ai pu voir de mieux dans ma vie sur un ordinateur portable.

La finesse et le poids de la machine en font un " ultra portable " alors qu'on a bel et bien un portable haut de gamme high end niveau composants à l'intérieur, donc oui messieurs ça change tout comparé au classique.

Le SSD d'origine transcende cette machine de qualité, chose que n'a pas le classique même si l'on peut le changer ... 

Dois-je encore continuer à te citer les arguments positifs de cette machine ? ou tu vas me prouver par A + B que j'ai tord alors que tu ne possèdes même pas cet ordinateur ?

Et pour les logiciels ils sont entrain de s'adapter au fur et à mesure et pour le traitement de texte il suffit de jouer sur les résolutions ou vraiment si t'es écrivain tu bascules sur un écran externe si c'est pour bosser toute la journée sur ton bureau, mais en général c'est pas vraiment le but premier d'un ordinateur portable.

Enfin bref.


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

Merci Janus de revenir à la discussion argumentée...


----------



## kalm (29 Juillet 2012)

-Le  son d'un portable .Une hérésie de s'attarder sur ce sujet  lorsque l'on fait du son.
Mais  certes si pour d'autre raison on veut booster et éclaircir le son des HP, donc de l'environnement du  MBPc  ou même Retina ,c'est tt fait possible ,simple et efficace.

-Autonomie du classique est la même ,voir les spec d'Apple. ou les tests.

*-L'écran est un vrai plus.Mais pourquoi faire ?de la photo ,de la video? ou du Web ,film ,jeux?*



Janus00 a dit:


> La finesse et le poids de la machine en font un " ultra portable "


La ,je suis entièrement d'accord en comparaison au classique qui fait 500 grammes de plus .

Mais j'ai également lu ici et la que ceux qui opteraient pour le SSD 256 GB se  verront se trimballer leurs HDD en externe  et peut être même un SDrive.
Donc parler d'ultra portable c'est bien ,mais t'oublies d'omettre la panoplie de connecteur a embarquer avec celui ci.
*D'ailleurs même le MBPC est a mon gout pas assez riche en connectique *
Toute est une question de priorité ,la mienne est d'avoir lors de déplacement ou même en fixe un minimum de chose en vrac et un maximum de chose compacte mais accessible.
C'est ça ma conception  d'un ordinateur portable.

Toi sur point tu as peut être analysé  et décidé  que ce critère n'était pas important  mais ce n'est peut être pas le cas de tt le monde.


 Pas besoins d'être ecrivain  pour  bosser tte la journée sur Office et sur Mac portable ,la tu parts de nouveau en vrille.


----------



## CURVAL76 (29 Juillet 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Désolé, mais comme cela a déjà été écrit le retina est plus cher que le classique, +200&#8364;



Ne sois pas désolé. Tu as sans doute voulu dire que le Mac book classique à performances égales est plus cher de 200&#8364;, en allant sur le site d'Apple un 2,3 ghz, 8go de ram, et un ssd 256 est à 2479&#8364; et encore, je n'ai même pas mis la Hi res...
2.479,00 &#8364; TVA incl.
Choisissez un financement à la validation. Achetez maintenant. Étalez le coût.
Expédition: 1 à 3 jours ouvrables
Livraison gratuite
Ajouter 
  Paquet-cadeau disponible
Contactez-nous
0800 046 046
Live Chat Live Chat
Spécifications
Processeur quadric&#339;ur Intel Core i7 cadencé à 2,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu'à 3,3 GHz
8 Go de SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz - 2 x 4 Go
Disque SSD de 256 Go
SuperDrive 8x (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Écran panoramique brillant du MacBook Pro 15 pouces
Clavier rétro-éclairé (Français) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)


----------



## 314-r (29 Juillet 2012)

CURVAL76 a dit:


> Ne sois pas désolé. Tu as sans doute voulu dire que le Mac book classique à performances égales est plus cher de 200, en allant sur le site d'Apple un 2,3 ghz, 8go de ram, et un ssd 256 est à 2479 et encore, je n'ai même pas mis la Hi res...




Si tu t'étais donné la peine de revenir en arrière,
plutôt que de te contenter du premier degré-tarif-Applestore,
tu aurais pu suivre un raisonnement te démontrant le contraire... 

Allez courage !


----------



## flamoureux (29 Juillet 2012)

Y a quand même beaucoup moins cher que l'Apple Store pour faire une upgrade SSD et RAM.
Je trouve curieux de comparer les Classic et les Retina qui, selon moi ne s'adressent pas au même public. 
Le Retina s'adresse clairement aux professionnels de l'image, de par sa résolution. Sinon on peut upgrader en 256Go de SSD et 8Go de RAM un Classic pour moins de 250 et obtenir des performances brutes relativement similaires.

A mon (humble) avis le Retina est réellement un atout pour les photographes et autres designers en passant par ceux qui font de la video HD. Mais pour qui a l'argent, ça peut être un petit plaisir aussi. Le tout c'est de l'assumer.


----------



## Ephaistos78 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai lu tout ce fil et je ne veux pas rajouter de Trollitude . Maintenant, je dois faire un choix et après avoir vu le Retina sur l'AS voisin , voilà mon humble avis.... Et mon interrogation

Écran : ma passion est la photo (150Go de photos), surtout en extérieur et je suis également webmaster. L'écran est vraiment phénoménal même si le point noir reste une brillance qui peut poser problème (j'ai un MBP ecran anti reflet). 

Le SSD : c'est clair ça fait envie , un argument de plus mais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu en mettre un sûr mon MBP. Je ne reviens pas sur la rapidité. La capacité de 256go est par contre trop faible à mon goût. 

Le poids : c'est un détail pour certains mais pour moi ça fait la différence (aussi) . Je bouge mon MBP tout le temps (sur tous les terrains) et le poids , c'est un paramètre à gérer.

La Connectique : le lecteur ne me manquera pas, je ne m'en sers quasiment plus. Par contre , l'absence de port ethernet est plus gênant. En même temps une connexion LAN, c'est uniquement pour le bureau ou le domicile. Donc je n'ai pas besoin de transporter en permanence un adaptateur. 

Bruit : les ventilateurs de mon MBP sont super bruyants. Ça ne serait pas un mal d'en avoir de plus silencieux.

La chaleur : la encore le mien me brûle souvent les cuisses en utilisation intensive.

Jusque là, vous noterez que je suis à deux doigts de l'acheter ...

Reste :
Le prix : c'est cher mais on me reprend mon MBP , et disons que ... Ça passe.

Mais mon gros soucis , c'est Photoshop ( et Dreamweaver et Illustrator) dont je me sers au quotidien (CS5) et là, ça me fait peur. Je n'ai pas vu ce que ça donnait mais à vous lire , c'est à c...r !

D'où ma question : un utilisateur de Photoshop CS5 (ou plus ancien) peut-il me faire un retour sur son expérience avec le Retina ?

Est-ce jouable ?

Merci de vos témoignages


----------



## petitchemin (30 Juillet 2012)

CURVAL76 a dit:


> Ne sois pas désolé. Tu as sans doute voulu dire que le Mac book classique à performances égales est plus cher de 200, en allant sur le site d'Apple un 2,3 ghz, 8go de ram, et un ssd 256 est à 2479 et encore, je n'ai même pas mis la Hi res...
> 2.479,00  TVA incl.
> Choisissez un financement à la validation. Achetez maintenant. Étalez le coût.
> Expédition: 1 à 3 jours ouvrables
> ...



La dernière fois que j'ai écrit sur la différence de prix entre le classique et le retina, je demandais d'arrêter de tordre les chiffres pour obtenir un résultat favorable au retina.
Je ne reprendrais pas les chiffres, ils sont connus.

Croyez vous que les personnes qui hésitent entre le rétina et le classique ne vont pas prendre leur petite calculette, regarder les chiffres de l'applestore et ceux des autres e-commençants et constater que l'on peut upgrader un classique pour bien moins cher que le site apple ?
Qui sur le forum a upgradé son mbpc sur l'applestore ? sur un autre site ?

La mauvaise fois quand c'est bien fait, c'est un art.

J'en profite pour mettre les choses au point concernant mes avis sur le retina et le classique.
1. le retina est une super machine qui saura satisfaire de nombreuses personnes en fonction de leurs besoins et envies.
2. le classique est une super machine qui saura satisfaire de nombreuses personnes en fonction de leurs besoins et envies.
3. j'interviens sur ce forum pour exposer mon avis aux demandes formulées par des personnes n'ayant pas encore acheté leur future "super machine".
4. Que chacun fasse le meilleur choix, en toute connaissance de cause, et qu'il prenne le maximum de plaisir. Classique ou retina peu m'importe.

PS : si le classique faisait 600 gr de moins j'en serai très heureux.


----------



## kalm (30 Juillet 2012)

Ephaistos78 a dit:


> D'où ma question : un utilisateur de Photoshop CS5 (ou plus ancien) peut-il me faire un retour sur son expérience avec le Retina ?
> 
> Est-ce jouable ?
> 
> Merci de vos témoignages





http://macperformanceguide.com/mbpRetina2012-Photoshop-implications.html

Et dans la meme veine mais en CS5 ,, l'interface de Photoshop CS5 est entièrement floue.
Fort probable qu'il faudra passer en CS6  qui profitera lui d'une MAJ.

http://www.macworld.fr/mac/tests,test-macbook-pro-retina,529435,1.htm


----------



## kalm (30 Juillet 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> A mon (humble) avis le Retina , ça peut être un petit plaisir aussi. Le tout c'est de l'assumer.



J'ai beaucoup aimé. c'est tellement juste.


----------



## robertodino (30 Juillet 2012)

Oh les gars, dans vos posts de hier vous vous trompez.


*IWORK a été mis à jour pour le Retina!!!!*


----------



## kalm (30 Juillet 2012)

Yep,j'avais vu ,après édition.


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

Champagne !


----------



## kalm (30 Juillet 2012)

Pour les bulles


----------



## Janus00 (30 Juillet 2012)

C'est trop bon de troller !


----------



## 314-r (30 Juillet 2012)

Comme le disait Pierre Desproges :
"On peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui"


Que cette chose soit dite :
Les problèmes liés au mauvais fonctionnement de certaines machines Rétiniennes doivent beaucoup ennuyer leurs propriétaires, 
qu'ils soient, derrière le rire affiché, assuré de toute ma compassion.

Si vous avez suivi, l'ironie s'adresse plus à l'entreprise qui, en agissant ainsi, se moque de sa clientèle.
Mais les attitudes "captives" de certains des utilisateurs peuvent, elles aussi, prêter au trait d'humour...


----------



## Janus00 (30 Juillet 2012)

Depuis toujours y'a des problèmes sur les machines, que ça soit Apple ou que ça soit d'autres marques. 

Et sur les forums 99% du temps on entendra parler que des problèmes car les gens y viennent que lorsqu'ils ont un truc à demander ou à critiquer sur la machine.

Si on fait un constat global du Retina, il est plus que positif et les quelques problèmes de jeunesse sont souvent liés aux pilotes / optimisation.

Après pour les poc de capot / écran pixel mort / écran clignotant / vis mal vissée, j'ai envi de dire quand tu produis des centaines de milliers d'unité y'en aura forcemment quelques unes qui auront un problème en sortie d'usine.

C'est le cas pour le Retina, comme ça a pu l'être pour tout un tas d'autres produits.

J'ai eu le problème de lag scroll qui a été réglé par Mountain Lion, j'ai eu une vis mal vissée qui a été réglé en AppleStore et j'ai un écran LG qui ne clignote pas et pour finir si je colle mon oreille contre l'écran j'entends un mini grésillement provenant du rétro-éclairage quand celui ci est activé ... Et pourtant je suis satisfait à 100% de ma machine malgrès les ajustements qu'il a fallu y apporter.

Faut arrêter sous couvert de " C'est Apple ça vaut 2000 euros c'est cher " de vouloir l'ultra perfection.

Cette perfection vous l'aurez jamais car les machines sont produites en Chine où les conditions de travail sont atroces et où à un moment donné forcement sur les chaînes de production il y aura des ratés malgrès les contrôles qualités qui à mon avis sont chez Apple parmi les plus poussés du marché.

Et quand bien même ça serait produit aux Etats-Unis ou en France ça serait kiff kiff, faudrait trouver un contructeur qui monte à 100% les machines à la main avec un cahier des charges de contrôle qualité encore plus poussé chose impossible pour un géant qui vend des centaines de milliers ( voir des centaines de millions ) d'unité par an de ses produits.

Pour finir n'importe qui qui s'est rendu en AppleStore ou a contacté l'AppleCare avec un des soucis qui s'est présenté sur le Macbook Pro Retina a immédiatement bénéficié de l'option et de la possibilité de changer sa machine à neuf, chose qui à mon avis une fois de plus de nos jours est vraiment très rare.


----------



## kalm (30 Juillet 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> C'est trop bon de troller !



Pour une fois que t'es dans le vrai


----------



## aribibi (31 Juillet 2012)

heu pour la photo, motion etc. ce n'est pas mieux de "travailler" sur un écran plus grand qu'un 15 pouces?


----------



## 314-r (31 Juillet 2012)

Au delà de l'évidence, un 27" est un peu encombrant dans certaines circonstances...


----------



## flamoureux (31 Juillet 2012)

314-r a dit:


> Au delà de l'évidence, un 27" est un peu encombrant dans certaines circonstances...



Un 22" aussi. C'est pour ça qu'il existe différentes tailles. Pour que chacun y trouve son compte.


----------



## 314-r (31 Juillet 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Un 22" aussi. C'est pour ça qu'il existe différentes tailles. Pour que chacun y trouve son compte.



C'est juste un peu moins "portable"...


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Cette perfection vous l'aurez jamais car les machines sont produites en Chine où les conditions de travail sont atroces et où à un moment donné forcement sur les chaînes de production il y aura des ratés malgrès les contrôles qualités qui à mon avis sont chez Apple parmi les plus poussés du marché.



Il fût un temps pourtant ou les ordis Apple frôlaient la perfection, si si je t'assure...


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Il fût un temps pourtant ou les ordis Apple frôlaient la perfection, si si je t'assure...



Et étaient fabriqués en Irlande.


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et étaient fabriqués en Irlande.



Oui, tout juste


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Il fût un temps pourtant ou les ordis Apple frôlaient la perfection, si si je t'assure...



je m'excuse mais la perfection a un nom :


*RobErTodINO*


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> je m'excuse mais la perfection a un nom :
> 
> 
> *RobErTodINO*



Oahhhh, tu est d'un raffiné pas possible, toi auss extra-lucide? :rateau::rateau:

Notre père qui est à Cupertino,
que ton nom soit sanctifié,
que tes produits viennent,
que ton marketing soit fait,
à la Fnac comme aux cieux,
donne nous aujourd'hui notre iPain quotidien,
et pardonne nous du Zune et de Windows,
comme nous pardonnons Ballmer,
ne nous soumets pas à la tentation de Windows 8
Mais délivre-nous de Google

Enter


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

... Oh un Retina mâle !


----------



## robertodino (1 Août 2012)

314-r a dit:


> ... Oh un Retina mâle !



Une petite prière rien que pour toi sur mon post précédent


----------



## 314-r (1 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Une petite prière rien que pour toi sur mon post précédent



..."Du spirituel dans le Mac"...


----------



## Mac_Or_ NotMac (1 Août 2012)

Il y a du changement sur l'Apple store pour le retina : 

Le modèle de base peut avoir jusqu'a 768 de SSD et peut 2,7 Ghz de fréquence. 

Infos vu grace à Hadryen.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Août 2012)

Intéressant pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un gros processeur mais pas forcément du SSD de 512 Go qui fait flamber le prix. 

Un test complet du Retina : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Retina-2-3-GHz-Mid-2012.78959.0.html


----------



## djocetia (8 Août 2012)

A propos de la discussion sur les jeux d'action type FPS (first person shooter) et les images par secondes (Counter Strike à 400-1000 FPS frame per second, etc.) : 

[b]http://www.nofrag.com/2003/nov/24/8629/[/b]



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h52 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intéressant pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un gros processeur mais pas forcément du SSD de 512 Go qui fait flamber le prix.
> 
> Un test complet du Retina : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Retina-2-3-GHz-Mid-2012.78959.0.html



Et toujours pas de comparatif classique 2011 / 2012 
La différence de tarif entre le refurb (2011) et le neuf (2012) est-elle la même en termes de performance ?


----------



## petitchemin (8 Août 2012)

au delà des performances, n'oublie pas l'usb 3.0 présent sur le mid-2012.


----------



## orly (8 Août 2012)

djocetia a dit:


> Et toujours pas de comparatif classique 2011 / 2012
> La différence de tarif entre le refurb (2011) et le neuf (2012) est-elle la même en termes de performance ?



http://www.anandtech.com/show/6037/the-2012-macbook-pro-review


----------



## aribibi (8 Août 2012)

> Et toujours pas de comparatif classique 2011 / 2012
> La différence de tarif entre le refurb (2011) et le neuf (2012) est-elle la même en termes de performance ?



tu peux jeter un oeil sur http://www.anandtech.com/show/6037/the-2012-macbook-pro-review/1


----------



## Stooges974 (9 Août 2012)

Première impression après la réception du mbpr 2.6ghz sans option. Je bascule du premier MacBook 13" uni body Alu de 2008. J'ai cassé la tirelire et je ne regrette rien vu la qualité impressionnante de finition de cette ordi. Au niveau fonctionnement je ne l'ai pas beaucoup poussé sauf pour un encodage ou j'ai entendu les ventilateurs en action. L'écran fait vraiment forte impression (superbe et pas de Lag visible) par rapport au macbookpro et si l'on trouve son compte dans les configurations proposées c'est le bonheur assuré.


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Août 2012)

MacBook Pro Retina avec 16Go de ram en vente ! 

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=276962

Sait-on jamais


----------



## Janus00 (10 Août 2012)

Héhé, t'auras finalement décidé de passer à autre chose ! 

Perso j'ai toujours mon " 1er retina " acheté au même endroit que toi avec une dalle LG et ça va il tient le choc pour l'instant !


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

Je viens de me rendre compte que quand je secoue mon MBPr de gauche à droite (relativement fort) ça fait des clacs près de l'écran et on sent que ça "bouge" à l'intérieur du mac. Je dois m'inquiéter ?


----------



## Jet9009 (10 Août 2012)

la même que Vinky quand je le bascule de gauche a droite ou de droite a gauche assez fort, y a un accelerometre dedans ? xD


----------



## Vinky (10 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> la même que Vinky quand je le bascule de gauche a droite ou de droite a gauche assez fort, y a un accelerometre dedans ? xD



pfiou tu me rassures (sans vraiment me rassurer). Ils ont fait un délire Apple ?

sinon oui accéléromètre, mais j'avais pas ce bruit sur mon MBP 13" fin 2011


----------



## Arlekin (10 Août 2012)

hé les amis, le MBP n'est pas fait pour faire des milkshakes !


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

Une raison de plus pour attendre.


----------



## eryllion (11 Août 2012)

J'ai essayé mais pas de bruit .
Ils ont pas mis d'accéléromètre dans le miens .

Sinon pour savoir : 
Pourquoi vous secouez vos macbook assez fort ?


----------



## robertodino (11 Août 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais pas de bruit .
> Ils ont pas mis d'accéléromètre dans le miens .
> 
> Sinon pour savoir :
> Pourquoi vous secouez vos macbook assez fort ?



Justement, je me demande comment et pourquoi ils secouent leur Macbook. :love:


----------



## Arlekin (11 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Une raison de plus pour attendre.


 
Après des fois sa peut être pire ^^ 
Bon normalement c'est de mieux en mieux au file des Rev.


----------



## Janus00 (11 Août 2012)

Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, j'ai aussi ce petit bruit quand on ballote le Retina de gauche à droite assez fort.

Celà vient en fait des pales / roulements du ventilateur gauche au niveau donc plus ou moins du coin supérieur du haut parleur gauche.

Je pense que ce que l'on entend est un roulement à bille.

Rien d'étrange là dedans faut pas oublier quand même que y'a pas mal de composants un peu mobiles dans un ordinateur à commencer par les ventilateurs. 

P.S : Mon retina a déjà été ouvert pour un " revissage " complet de toutes les vis suite à un craquement un peu métallique. Problème résolu et j'ai bien demandé au Genius de vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas de pièces qui faisaient un porte à faux ou qui se balladait dans la machine, RAS.


----------



## Vinky (11 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Justement, je me demande comment et pourquoi ils secouent leur Macbook. :love:



C'est quand je l'ai rangé dans un sac que je me suis apperçu du bruit, c'est là que j'ai secoué pour vérifié.



Janus00 a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, j'ai aussi ce petit bruit quand on ballote le Retina de gauche à droite assez fort.
> 
> Celà vient en fait des pales / roulements du ventilateur gauche au niveau donc plus ou moins du coin supérieur du haut parleur gauche.
> 
> ...



Bah, j'ai un collègue (et eryllion) qui n'ont pas ce souci. Je pense aller au genius bar avoir des explications sur ce bruit clairement pas normal (on dirait vraiment un truc qui bouge dans l'écran)


----------



## Janus00 (11 Août 2012)

Ouais m'enfin à force d'agiter le macbook dans tous les sens à force c'est normal d'entendre des pièces mécaniques bouger ...

A l'époque du disque dur physique on s'y serait même pas amusé à tout secouer comme ça ...


----------



## Vinky (11 Août 2012)

Oulah vous me faites peur, je parle éteint hein ?  Perso. J'ai toujours trimballé mes ordis portable jamais aucun n'a fait ce genre de bruit   J'ai rendez-vous dans laprem à un Apple store. Je tiendrais au courrant


----------



## Jet9009 (11 Août 2012)

ca "roule" ahah.
Comment peut on savoir a quelle température est le MBPr et si les ventilos tournent ? J'entends un léger sifflement, je ne sais pas si c'est le problème du rétro éclairage clavier ou juste le ventilo qui tourne.

Quand au bruit quand on bascule de gauche a droite, il est si léger que je pense que c'est comme ce que dit Janus, soit le roulement a bille des ventilos, soit un accéléromètre.


----------



## eryllion (11 Août 2012)

Pour les températures j'utilise un widget istat pro.
Avec plein d'infos dont la vitesse des ventilos et les températures.


----------



## Vinky (11 Août 2012)

Bon bah l'Apple store a confirmé que c'est pas normal (ça ne le fait pas sur les leurs) mais ils ne savent pas d'où ça vient. Ils me l'ont changé du coup. (le Nouveau ne le fait pas bien sur  )


----------



## Jet9009 (11 Août 2012)

merci eryllion !
je n'ai pas d'apple store proche de chez moi, ahah, donc bon... Si il y a un problème de bruit anormal, je ne crois pas qu'ils l'entendent par téléphone xD
J'ai remarqué cependant que le sifflement que j'entendais ce faisait pendant la charge de l'ordinateur, il est maintenant sur batterie, et plus un bruit.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a dit ici, mais j'aimerais savoir si possible combien de temps la batterie d'un MBPro 15" et MBPro 15" Rétina tient en jouant à un jeu vidéo ? (Je joue aux Sims 3 principalement)


----------



## Janus00 (11 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Bon bah l'Apple store a confirmé que c'est pas normal (ça ne le fait pas sur les leurs) mais ils ne savent pas d'où ça vient. Ils me l'ont changé du coup. (le Nouveau ne le fait pas bien sur  )



Pour qu'ils te le changent comme ça pour un simple bruit c'est que ton bruit devait être flagrant et plutôt fort.

Perso quand j'agite de gauche à droite j'entends un très léger bruit de roulement comme je le disais donc rien d'inquiétant.

Après toi t'avait peut être un truc décroché dedans je sais pas !


----------



## Vinky (11 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Pour qu'ils te le changent comme ça pour un simple bruit c'est que ton bruit devait être flagrant et plutôt fort.
> 
> Perso quand j'agite de gauche à droite j'entends un très léger bruit de roulement comme je le disais donc rien d'inquiétant.
> 
> Après toi t'avait peut être un truc décroché dedans je sais pas !



Ils ont ouvert deux fois. Première estimation, pal de ventilé qui fait du bruit, il n'ont rien vu, rien ne bouge.

Le bruit c'est grosso modo un ongle tapoté sur le palmrest. Et quand on secoue çça se sent dans les mains. (on sent l'impact sur le mac)

Pour tester, ils ont même ouvert le mac et une personne regardait pendant que l'autre secouait.

Après, j'ai pas pu voir (dans la salle arrière) donc je ne sais pas.

A noter, que la première personne ne l'entendait pas (d'ailleurs ne comprenait pas trop mon souci) et seul la seconde l'a entendu. (donc pas si fort) et ça le fait vraiment uniquement de gauche à droite. (donc si on secoue autrement aucun bruit)


----------



## Jet9009 (11 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Ils ont ouvert deux fois. Première estimation, pal de ventilé qui fait du bruit, il n'ont rien vu, rien ne bouge.
> 
> Le bruit c'est grosso modo un ongle tapoté sur le palmrest. Et quand on secoue çça se sent dans les mains. (on sent l'impact sur le mac)
> 
> ...



Ca me perturbe cette histoire mdr.
J'ai un bruit, mais je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant pour être alarmant. x)


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a dit ici, mais j'aimerais savoir si possible combien de temps la batterie d'un MBPro 15" et MBPro 15" Rétina tient en jouant à un jeu vidéo ? (Je joue aux Sims 3 principalement)



Une amie qui vient d'acheter les derniers MBP 17" du monde tient 3 heures en jouant à Diablo 3. Je pense que ce sera similaire avec les modèles 2012 .


----------



## Janus00 (11 Août 2012)

Euuuhh je veux pas paraître pessimiste mais 3h sur batterie pour un jeux vidéo ?

Je dirais plutôt 1h30 à 2h que 3h ... 

C'est simple sur le retina quand tu fous les graphismes au max tu perds 1% par minute sous diablo 3 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------




Vinky a dit:


> Ils ont ouvert deux fois. Première estimation, pal de ventilé qui fait du bruit, il n'ont rien vu, rien ne bouge.
> 
> Le bruit c'est grosso modo un ongle tapoté sur le palmrest. Et quand on secoue çça se sent dans les mains. (on sent l'impact sur le mac)
> 
> ...



A force de secouer mon Retina j'entends enfin ton fameux bruit de " clac clac " de gauche à droite avec l'impression que quelque chose se ballade dans l'écran LOL !

A première vue ça n'impacte nullement la bon fonctionnement ni de l'écran ni de la machine et faut vraiment secouer assez fort dans les sens latéral donc.

Je viens de re essayer avec l'écran ouvert juste à 90% et ça ne fait plus le bruit ... 

Bizarre bizarre !


----------



## Vinky (11 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> A force de secouer mon Retina j'entends enfin ton fameux bruit de " clac clac " de gauche à droite avec l'impression que quelque chose se ballade dans l'écran LOL !
> 
> A première vue ça n'impacte nullement la bon fonctionnement ni de l'écran ni de la machine et faut vraiment secouer assez fort dans les sens latéral donc.
> 
> ...


C'est vraiment une sensation de "ballade" oui 

Pour le fonctionnement, oui ça ne semble pas jouer. Par contre sur du long terme c'est tout sauf rassurant... quid dans un ou deux ?


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Pour ton changement de machine à l'AppleStore de Montpellier je suppose, ils t'ont remis toutes tes données dans le nouveau ? ou t'es reparti avec une sauvegarde CD ? ça se passe comment en fait ? 



( Le mec pas trop confiant t'sais ... )


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Pour ton changement de machine à l'AppleStore de Montpellier je suppose, ils t'ont remis toutes tes données dans le nouveau ? ou t'es reparti avec une sauvegarde CD ? ça se passe comment en fait ?
> 
> 
> 
> ( Le mec pas trop confiant t'sais ... )



Yep celui-ci même 

J'ai du rammené le tout (carton accessoire) et ils m'en ont remis un nouveau en échange. Pour le reste c'était à moi de me débrouiller.

D'ailleurs j'en ai oublié mon protègle clavier (Radtech) dans l'ancien <_< Je vais essayer d'y retourner lundi matin mais j'y crois pas trop


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Erf ça me ferait un peu chier si je dois changer de machine au niveau de la sauvegarde des images, vidéos, musique, fichiers des logiciels dédiés etc ... 

Surtout que je me suis jamais aventuré dans les sauvegardes du type timemachine ou autre sur support externe par exemple.

Bon en même temps j'ai jamais rien de " vital " sur ma machine mais bon ...


----------



## Arlekin (12 Août 2012)

Hmm... avec toutes ces histoires je croises les doigts pour que le mien n'est rien en arrivant :rateau:


----------



## robertodino (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> ca "roule" ahah.
> Comment peut on savoir a quelle température est le MBPr et si les ventilos tournent ? J'entends un léger sifflement, je ne sais pas si c'est le problème du rétro éclairage clavier ou juste le ventilo qui tourne.
> 
> Quand au bruit quand on bascule de gauche a droite, il est si léger que je pense que c'est comme ce que dit Janus, soit le roulement a bille des ventilos, soit un accéléromètre.



Istat Menus devrait faire l'affaire.

http://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

Oh les gars, je vous imagine en train de secouer vos Rétinas looooooool

Une belle photo de famille à l'occasion :love:


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Istat Menus devrait faire l'affaire.
> 
> http://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/
> 
> ...



Merci c'est ce que je recherchais ! 


PS : non non, je ne le secoue pas moi ! ahah  je l'ai juste basculé de gauche a droite et j'ai entendu ce bruit... Pour moi ça me fait penser au bruit d'un accéléromètre, mais bon...


----------



## iMacounet (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Une amie qui vient d'acheter les derniers MBP 17" du monde tient 3 heures en jouant à Diablo 3. Je pense que ce sera similaire avec les modèles 2012 .


Sur mon actuel Dell, je peux jouer environ 3 heures, donc si sur un MBP 15" 2012 je peux jouer aussi 3 heures, c'est très bien.

Après reflexion, un rétina ne me servira à rien, et puis je préfère garder le superdrive. Pour l'instant je reflechis à l'achat d'un MBPro 15" de base avec l'écran mat.


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Oh les gars, je vous imagine en train de secouer vos Rétinas looooooool
> 
> Une belle photo de famille à l'occasion :love:



Ça à l'air de te faire de l'effet 

Faites y gaffe quand même, ça a beau avoir l'air et être solide, ça n'en reste pas moins peu résistant à certains chocs 

---------- Post added at 10h52 ---------- Previous post was at 10h51 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Sur mon actuel Dell, je peux jouer environ 3 heures, donc si sur un MBP 15" 2012 je peux jouer aussi 3 heures, c'est très bien.
> 
> Après reflexion, un rétina ne me servira à rien, et puis je préfère garder le superdrive. Pour l'instant je reflechis à l'achat d'un MBPro 15" de base avec l'écran mat.


Le SuperDrive externe fait parfaitement l'affaire pour un Retina, en plus Be.eZ fait des housses aussi pour le SuperDrive externe


----------



## iMacounet (12 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ça à l'air de te faire de l'effet
> 
> Faites y gaffe quand même, ça a beau avoir l'air et être solide, ça n'en reste pas moins peu résistant à certains chocs
> 
> ...


J'ai pas envie de traîner un SuperDrive externe à chaque fois que je veux lire un DVD, notament celui du jeu des Sims 3.


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Sur mon actuel Dell, je peux jouer environ 3 heures, donc si sur un MBP 15" 2012 je peux jouer aussi 3 heures, c'est très bien.
> 
> Après reflexion, un rétina ne me servira à rien, et puis je préfère garder le superdrive. Pour l'instant je reflechis à l'achat d'un MBPro 15" de base avec l'écran mat.



Par contre, attention au refroidissement : Je pense que vu l'épaisseur et la vocation des XPS, tu seras surpris par la chaleur dégagée des MBP.

Sinon, après avoir eu un Retina, c'est une machine que je ne pourrais conseiller : Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés : 

-Dalle Jaunâtre 
-Fuites de luminosité
-Des écrans noirs causés par un SSD défaillant 
-Mal usinage en usine 
-Capot mal vissé
-Craquements (Même une fois le capot revissé)
-Etc

A plus de 2000, c'est honteux qu'une machine puisse avoir autant de problèmes, d'autant plus des des MacBook Pro 13" / MacBook Air n'ont pas tous ces problèmes.

Cela me fait doucement rigoler lorsque tu lis des personnes qui trouvent pratiquement normal d'aller faire revisser son MBP retina acheté 2300.

D'ou le fait que j'ai mis mon Retina en vente une fois échangé : Je ne veux plus avoir de problèmes, et perdre du temps à aller à l'Apple Store (Qui est à l'autre bout de Montpellier soit dit en passant).


----------



## iMacounet (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre, attention au refroidissement : Je pense que vu l'épaisseur et la vocation des XPS, tu seras surpris par la chaleur dégagée des MBP.
> 
> Sinon, après avoir eu un Retina, c'est une machine que je ne pourrais conseiller : Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés :
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire qu'un MBP chauffe beaucoup ?

Car sur mon XPS le ventilateur se mets en route que quand je joue à un jeu vidéo.


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre, attention au refroidissement : Je pense que vu l'épaisseur et la vocation des XPS, tu seras surpris par la chaleur dégagée des MBP.
> 
> Sinon, après avoir eu un Retina, c'est une machine que je ne pourrais conseiller : Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés :
> 
> ...



Personnellement, après 20heures d'utilisation intensive, je n'ai aucun des problèmes recensés...
Hormis un bruit, qui est peut être normal, quand j'incline à 90° l'ordinateur sur la droite ou la gauche...
Quant à la température, après 2heures de Diablo 3 en FULL HIGH, je n'ai pas dépassé 60°c...


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre, attention au refroidissement : Je pense que vu l'épaisseur et la vocation des XPS, tu seras surpris par la chaleur dégagée des MBP.
> 
> Sinon, après avoir eu un Retina, c'est une machine que je ne pourrais conseiller : Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés :
> 
> ...



Enfin il n'est jamais bon d'acheter dans le premier mois les nouvelles machines si on veut éviter tous les petits pépins. Par ailleurs, Apple remplace sans broncher les machines défectueuses surtout avec le nombre de soucis que tu évoques. Et pour finir avoir une REV A et y coller un AppleCare ça permet de faire changer sa machine par une neuve au bout de 2 ans si tu accumule 3 ou 4 réparations importantes dessus.


----------



## tropezina (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre, attention au refroidissement : Je pense que vu l'épaisseur et la vocation des XPS, tu seras surpris par la chaleur dégagée des MBP.
> 
> Sinon, après avoir eu un Retina, c'est une machine que je ne pourrais conseiller : Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés :
> 
> ...



Que c'est triste de lire de pareilles inepties.
Cela frise la diffamation,
Possesseur d'un retina depuis juin,et super heureux de mon achat après avoir eu macbook pro 2011, je suis scandaliser par ces propos.
Alors que doivent penser les millions d'acheteurs comme moi satisfaits, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tous des imbéciles à la solde d'Apple.
Ne soyez pas si catégorique, s'il y a problèmes il y a solutions.
La garantie n'est pas faite pour les chiens.....


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

tropezina a dit:


> Que c'est triste de lire de pareilles inepties.
> Cela frise la diffamation,
> Possesseur d'un retina depuis juin,et super heureux de mon achat après avoir eu macbook pro 2011, je suis scandaliser par ces propos.
> Alors que doivent penser les millions d'acheteurs comme moi satisfaits, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tous des imbéciles à la solde d'Apple.
> ...



Tout a fait d'accord... Ok, je l'ai reçu Vendredi, mais pour le moment je suis loin d'être sécu. J'ai toujours craché sur Apple, c'est mon premier achat chez eux... Et quelle surprise... On sait quand même pourquoi on paye une fois l'objet en main...
Ma seule déception serait au niveau de l'OS. En effet, les pro-apple m'ont toujours venté "une fois acheté il y a tout ce qu'il faut dedans, c'est aussi pour ça qu'on paye"... Et bien, faut peut être pas abuser quand même hein... Je pensais qu'on avait iWorks de pré-installé, et bien non même pas... Ne parlons pas du reste. Ma déception serait plus à ce niveau...


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord... Ok, je l'ai reçu Vendredi, mais pour le moment je suis loin d'être sécu. J'ai toujours craché sur Apple, c'est mon premier achat chez eux... Et quelle surprise... On sait quand même pourquoi on paye une fois l'objet en main...
> Ma seule déception serait au niveau de l'OS. En effet, les pro-apple m'ont toujours venté "une fois acheté il y a tout ce qu'il faut dedans, c'est aussi pour ça qu'on paye"... Et bien, faut peut être pas abuser quand même hein... Je pensais qu'on avait iWorks de pré-installé, et bien non même pas... Ne parlons pas du reste. Ma déception serait plus à ce niveau...


Tu verras à la longue que l'OS ne déçoit pas. J'utilise W7 quotidiennement, je peux t'assurer que le confort d'utilisation de l'OS de Microsoft est loin de celui d'Apple. Tout est imbriqué sur l'OS d'Apple, tout fonctionne de concert. Tout est fait pour faciliter la vie de l'utilisateur, pour que les actions à réaliser tombent sous le sens bien qu'on ai jamais eu l'occasion de les effectuer avant.


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Tout est fait pour faciliter la vie de l'utilisateur, pour que les actions à réaliser tombent sous le sens bien qu'on ai jamais eu l'occasion de les effectuer avant.



Rien que le Trackpad, c'est le rêve ce truc ! =D =D


----------



## Roman2K (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Mieux vaut attendre encore un an avec une machine de 2010/2011 etc, que d'acheter un Retina Rev A vu les problèmes recensés :
> 
> -Dalle Jaunâtre
> -Fuites de luminosité
> ...


Le mot clé est "recensés". Cette liste n'est qu'un aggrégat de tous les problèmes déjà rencontrés par un certain nombre d'acheteurs réunis. Il ne faut pas se laisser berner par les impressions que donnent les forums. 

En proportion, les mécontents ont tendance à beaucoup se plaindre et faire une montagne d'un grain de sable, alors que les heureux sont plutôt silencieux. Cela donne l'impression, à lire certains forums (MacRumors en particulier) que ce rMBP est truffé de défauts alors que ceux-ci ne représentent qu'un faible pourcentage des ventes, et ce pour chaque point (listé plus haut) individuellement. La probabilité d'en avoir plus d'un est d'autant plus faible. 

D'autre part, je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il s'agisse d'une rev. A ait un rapport avec les défauts potentiels que tu as listés. Une rev. B apporterait un nouveau processeur par exemple, mais pas de dalle moins jaunâtre, moins de fuite de luminosité, capot mieux vissé... Ça, ça relève du procédé d'assemblage qui s'améliore au fil du temps, indépendemment de la révision. Le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'Apple est bien rôdé à ce niveau-là.

Le meilleur exemple est l'iPad 3, le premier avec un écran retina (tout comme le rMBP dans la famille des MBP), pour autant, le mien précommandé avant même sa sortie est absolument parfait à tous niveaux. 4 mois et demi plus tard, toujours nickel, autant l'écran que la batterie toujours aussi bluffants. 

Je m'attends à la même qualité pour le rMBP. Pour l'avoir essayé dans Apple Store, je ne pense pas être déçu à son arrivée ! Dans tous les cas Apple ne fait pas de chichi quant aux réparations et même remplacement par une machine neuve, en particulier dans les 14 premiers jours (comme tu en as fait l'expérience), on peut difficilement demander mieux, peu importe le prix.


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Bah j'ai eu quelques uns de ces problèmes, à savoir des craquements, un petit grésillement parfois si on tend l'oreille ou même la fameuse dalle LG qui pour l'instant n'a pas de soucis  !

Mais dans tous les cas même si j'ai du aller faire revisser ma machine à 2K&#8364; étant un passionné d'informatique ça ne m'a posé aucun souci d'ordre moral ! 

Après pour ceux qui disent je paye 2K&#8364; je veux la perfection, comme je l'ai déjà dis sur un autre sujet, vous achetez du made in China, certes du made in China haut de gamme mais ça reste des conditions de travail laborieuses à la chaîne avec un coût du travail très bas pour tirer des marges faramineuses, donc faut accepter que sur les dizaines de millions d'unités qui sortent chaque jour des ateliers, quelques uns aient des défauts.

Toujours est il que je conseille vivement à qui en voudra ce macbook pro Retina, c'est une tuerie à utiliser tous les jours, pour tous les avantages possibles qu'on a énuméré depuis sa parution.

Sinon vous allez chez Audi, vous achetez la R8 et vous aurez une voiture construite à la main par des seniors qui ont 30 ans de carrière, là en théorie pas de défauts à la sortie de l'usine.  ( pour un prix dérisoire d'ailleurs ?... hahaha )


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Août 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'un MBP chauffe beaucoup ?
> 
> Car sur mon XPS le ventilateur se mets en route que quand je joue à un jeu vidéo.



Aussi le cas sur un MBP, mais bon, comme tu le sais, ce n'est pas une machine de gamer, et le chassis est plus fin. Cela doit donc plus chauffer que sur ton XPS, ce qui est normal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




tropezina a dit:


> Que c'est triste de lire de pareilles inepties.
> Cela frise la diffamation,
> Possesseur d'un retina depuis juin,et super heureux de mon achat après avoir eu macbook pro 2011, je suis scandaliser par ces propos.
> Alors que doivent penser les millions d'acheteurs comme moi satisfaits, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient tous des imbéciles à la solde d'Apple.
> ...




Tu sais ce que c'est la diffamation ? Achète toi un dictionnaire.



> Définition diffamer, Le petit Larousse illustré 2004 :
> 
> Porter atteinte à la réputation d'une personne ou d'un corps constitué, par des paroles ou des écrits non fondés, mensongers.



Suis-je entrain de mentir ? La réponse est non, puisque j'ai eu cette machine, et qu'on me l'a échangée.
Mes paroles sont elles infondées ? Clairement non, puisque d'autres personnes ont eu ces problèmes.

Maintenant, la garantie elle est faite pour réparer le produit s'il a des problèmes durant la garantie, et non pas dès l'achat. 

C'est clairement ça, qui n'est pas normal.

Et oui, quand je mets 2500 dans une machine, je veux la perfection. Si t'achètes ta R8 et que tu dois la rapporter 2 jours après l'achat, il m'étonnerait que tu sois content et que tu rachètes une Audi après cela. T'iras chez Jaguar ou une autre marque qui ne te causera pas de problèmes.

@ Roman2K : Donne moi ton ipad 3, je te trouverai des défauts dans les 3 minutes qui suivent.
J'ai eu deux ipad 3, les deux avaient des problèmes de jaunisse. 

Faudrait arrêter de croire qu'Apple c'est trop top, c'est trop cool. Redescendez de vos nuages.

C'est ma dernière intervention sur ce topic, mon Retina est vendu.


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> -Fuites de luminosité
> -Des écrans noirs causés par un SSD défaillant



cad ?


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Bah ce que je trouve triste pour toi et pour le genre de personne que tu représentes, c'est que vous serez toujours malheureux et déçus car la perfection n'existe nulle part.

2000 euros pour un ordinateur portable c'est une somme.

Mais quand je te parlais de la R8 c'était une métaphore pour te dire que si tu voulais un ordinateur à ce point " parfait " il te faudrait débourser 20.000 pas 2000 euros.

Enfin bref, bien dommage ce genre de mentalité du " je veux tout bien tout beau tout de suite j'ai payé je suis pas content je veux la perfection " ... 

A moindre échelle on en voit tous les jours des personnes comme ça, pas plus tard que hier soir un type qui insultait une caissière au KFC en lui disant qu'il avait pas demandé telle ou telle sauce et qu'il avait payé pour avoir un service correct ... 

Je dis pas que c'est ton cas, mais ça s'en rapproche grandement vu les affirmations dépitantes dont tu fais preuve alors que oui un " simple revissage " m'a permis de profiter par la suite pleinement de ma machine sans me la faire échanger.

A un moment faut arrêter de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, la crémière et sa petite culotte.


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

J'aime bien les culottes.

Pardon.


----------



## Janus00 (12 Août 2012)

Puis je veux dire des produits même " neufs " qui ont des problèmes ça arrive tous les jours, dans toutes les gammes, sous toutes les enseignes, hors là j'ai l'impression que parce que c'est Apple et parce que l'ordinateur a été payé 2000 euros faut en faire la pire histoire qu'ai connu l'informatique.

A chaque fois c'est pareil, notamment à la sortie de chaque nouvel iPhone ... 

Je comprends pas bien le délire en fait, des soucis vous en aurez tout autant sur des PC portable Asus ou MSI à 2K euros y'en aura toujours un pourcentage qui sortira de l'usine avec son lot de problèmes même à neuf ! Sauf que vas y te faire échanger à neuf immédiatement pour une simple vis mal vissée chez Asus ou MSI ils rigoleront bien !


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Je comprends pas bien le délire en fait, des soucis vous en aurez tout autant sur des PC portable Asus ou MSI à 2K euros y'en aura toujours un pourcentage qui sortira de l'usine avec son lot de problèmes même à neuf ! Sauf que vas y te faire échanger à neuf immédiatement pour une simple vis mal vissée chez Asus ou MSI ils rigoleront bien !




Ayant sauté le pas de "l'achat dès la sortie" avec la Xbox 360, à un prix moindre qu'un Macbook Pro, je peux dire que des problèmes, il y en a vraiment partout, peu importe la marque (et je ne défends pas Apple hein, je précise une fois de plus que ce Retina est mon premier achat chez eux...). Le 2 décembre 2005, je me pointe devant mon revendeur, et repars avec une 360 que j'avais réservé quelques semaines avant... Et bien, rentré chez moi, je l'allume, je navigue un peu dans les menus, et je mets la galette de Call Of Duty 2... Après 5 minutes... 3 diodes rouges, console renvoyée chez microsoft, délais d'attente d'un mois tellement les problèmes sont important.
Un mois après, nouvelle console, elle aura tenu 3 mois... Et hope, rebelotte, passage au sav Microsoft, cette fois l'échange a été fait en deux jours. Donc bon, oui, tous les produits dans leur jeunesse ont des problèmes. J'ai l'impression que même si certains Retina ont des problèmes, Apple gère très bien la situation, ce qui n'était pas le cas de Microsoft pour sa XBox 360 à l'époque...


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> cad ?



https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4174094?start=0&tstart=0

Il y avait une discussion sur MacG, pas retrouvée. En gros, de manière aléatoire, juste après t'être identifié, tu as un écran noir. 

Tout fonctionne, y compris les touches de son, le rétro éclairage, mais l'écran est noir. Il n'est pas éteint. 
Tu es obligé d'éteindre l'ordi sauvagement et de redémarrer. 

Je pensais que c'était logiciel, puisque je n'avais pas remarqué cela sous Lion, mais ce serait materiel. 

Fuites de luminosité ici : 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1396772

Un peu comme sur les écrans bas de gammes des ordis Acer .


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Fuites de luminosité ici :
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1396772
> 
> Un peu comme sur les écrans bas de gammes des ordis Acer .



j'ai pas vraiment compris comment ils font pour voir si leur écran a des fuites... ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Août 2012)

Il faut mettre un fond d'écran blanc il me semble.

Bon si la T° du MBP ne dépasse pas les 60/65° en jeu, c'est au top, car c'est la temperature que j'ai sur mon dell.


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4174094?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> Il y avait une discussion sur MacG, pas retrouvée. En gros, de manière aléatoire, juste après t'être identifié, tu as un écran noir.
> 
> ...



Ah  Je l'ai eu sur l'ancien le premier bug... mais en virant la demande de login au démarrage ça ne me l'a plus fait. Donc c'est pas un souci de ML... Thx pour l'info je vais garder de côté.

Pour ce qui est de l'écran, je viens de tester avec une image noire, apriori aucun souci sous mon écran LG.

EDIT : Pour le SSD, effectivement je viens de tester sur le second que j'ai eu, et au bout de 4 reboot, aucun souci. Alors qu'avant c'était ddu un sur deux environ...


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

avec un fond blanc, j'ai l'impression que j'ai des traces grises... C'est bien dégueulasse, pourtant l'écran est propre...
=/
je vous prendrai une photo dans la journée... (après ca vient peut etre de moi j'ai des problèmes aux yeux x)... )
Je vais tester avec un fond noir également. (pendant la lecture d'un film ca passe ?)


----------



## Vinky (12 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> avec un fond blanc, j'ai l'impression que j'ai des traces grises... C'est bien dégueulasse, pourtant l'écran est propre...
> =/
> je vous prendrai une photo dans la journée... (après ca vient peut etre de moi j'ai des problèmes aux yeux x)... )
> Je vais tester avec un fond noir également. (pendant la lecture d'un film ca passe ?)



Prend une image "noire" et ouvre là en mode plein écran avec aperçu


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Août 2012)

Lecture de film, tu n'as que les bandes noires 

Mets ça en plein écran : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/sanstitreha.png/

Je t'avais dit par MP de bien vérifier ton Retina dès la réception..


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Lecture de film, tu n'as que les bandes noires
> 
> Mets ça en plein écran : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/sanstitreha.png/
> 
> Je t'avais dit par MP de bien vérifier ton Retina dès la réception..



je l'ai recu vendredi hein, et j'etais pas vraiment la vendredi/samedi 
j'ai vérifié tout je crois, sauf cette histoire de fuites de lumières 
merci.
Je crois qu'il n'y a rien de louche ! 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/228/20120812037.jpg/

pour le blanc... en fait a pleine luminosité ca fait rien, c'est bien blanc blanc j'ai l'impression, l'appareil photo le fait pas ressortir blanc...
C'est juste lors du démarrage de la machine que ca fait un peu étrange...

Pour le noir, rien a relevé hormis 2 pixels qui restent blanc dans Apercu en bas a gauche et en bas a droite, ce qui semble être logiciel.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/20120812033.jpg/


----------



## Jet9009 (12 Août 2012)

@iMacounet, rectification, j'ai encodé un gros boulot cet aprem pendant 4 heures de temps, ca a chauffé, BEAUCOUP, CPU à 85°c pendant l'encodage et les minutes qui l'ont suivi, ventilo a 6000rpm.
D'ailleurs, pour les autres, vos ventilos tournent comment ?  j'en ai un qui a 500rpm de moins que l'autre, c'est... etrange nan ?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Août 2012)

Je pourrais très bien faire l'achat d'un support refroidissant.


----------



## Bodhi (13 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> j'ai pas vraiment compris comment ils font pour voir si leur écran a des fuites... ?




Ils ont mis un tampax et vérifié s'il gonflait...


Plus sérieusement j'hésite entre le classique et le retina, usage semi-pro pour composition musicale avec Reason et Logic pro et mixage dans un bar lounge avec Traktor.

J'étais parti sur le classique grâce aux réponses de Pascal sur un post lancé dans la section switch mais je commence à douter après avoir lu le test de macgé sur le retina et la satisfaction de certains palpable ici-même...

J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'il en est du bruit des ventilos retina vs classique, je reviens demain lire les 37 pages de ce thread car là à 2h15 du matin la rétine de mes yeux ne répond plus


----------



## petitchemin (13 Août 2012)

Bodhi a dit:


> Ils ont mis un tampax et vérifié s'il gonflait...
> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement j'hésite entre le classique et le retina, usage semi-pro pour composition musicale avec Reason et Logic pro et mixage dans un bar lounge avec Traktor.
> ...



Est ce que les logiciels que tu utilises, sont ils tous retina-compatible ?


----------



## Bodhi (13 Août 2012)

2 aspects me font hésiter, l'écran brillant et Reason/Traktor qui à ma connaissance ne sont pas compatibles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Après une bonne semaine d'utilisation et une "clean install"  (2.6 avec 16Go / écran Samsung, ouf !), c'est un vrai bonheur, impossible d'utiliser un autre portable maintenant.

Je fais principalement de la photo, avec des fichiers relativement volumineux (Nikon D700 et D800) et ça carbure vraiment bien, même dans Aperture ! 

Le seul défaut, la coque se raye facilement !


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Août 2012)

Bodhi a dit:


> 2 aspects me font hésiter, l'écran brillant et Reason/Traktor qui à ma connaissance ne sont pas compatibles.



Le terme "compatible" me parait vraiment très mal choisi. En effet, les logiciels tourneront très bien sur le MBPr mais l'écran n'affichera pas le logiciel à son optimum. Soit en résolution Retina, il est possible qu'une partie du logiciel soit floue/pixelisée. Il est néanmoins possible d'atténuer très fortement ceci en switchant la résolution de l'écran en 1680 voir 1900... Mais cela rend de loin pas un logiciel inutilisable.

D'ailleurs, à titre personnel, je préfère utiliser mon Retina en résolution 1680 pour avoir un peu plus de place au niveau de l'affichage, à la manière d'un MBPc HiRes d'ailleurs. Cela n'enlève absolument rien à la qualité de l'écran.

Donc il vaut mieux parler d'optimisation que d'incompatibilité !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




Etienne000 a dit:


> Et oui, quand je mets 2500&#8364; dans une machine, je veux la perfection. Si t'achètes ta R8 et que tu dois la rapporter 2 jours après l'achat, il m'étonnerait que tu sois content et que tu rachètes une Audi après cela. T'iras chez Jaguar ou une autre marque qui ne te causera pas de problèmes.



Malheureusement, je crois qu'il faille prendre un peu de distance avec tout cela. Acheter un ordinateur à 2500&#8364; c'est une somme, nous sommes d'accord. Mais de là à croire que cela donne droit à la perfection, c'est pousser un peu mémé dans les ortilles. Les produits Apple sont certes le haut de gamme mais cela reste des produits grand public.

Si on parle d'ordinateur à 20'000 voir 100'000&#8364;, la je suis d'accord qu'on est en droit de demander un niveau irréprochable. Et même avec des ordinateurs comme des Cray, on est pas à l'abri d'un dysfonctionnement matériel, chose qui est arrivé au centre de médecine nucléaire lors de mes études.

Alors pour un produit grand public, on peut demander un niveau de qualité élevé mais irréprochable, non.

PS: Même si je suis aussi d'accord sur le fait que les produits Apple ont perdu en qualité de fabrication depuis une petite dizaine d'année.


----------



## robertodino (13 Août 2012)

Jet9009 a dit:


> Je suis loin d'être sécu. J'ai toujours craché sur Apple,



Ok, oui, d'accord


----------



## Jet9009 (13 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok, oui, d'accord



je voulais dire "déçu" pardon


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> PS: Même si je suis aussi d'accord sur le fait que les produits Apple ont perdu en qualité de fabrication depuis une petite dizaine d'année.



On est d'accord. Un PowerMac acheté 1500 en 2002 n'avait aucun problème. Idem pour pas mal de PowerBook G4. 

Qu'on aille pas me dire qu'il faille mettre 10k dans un ordi pour avoir la perfection, surtout quand les MacBook Air actuels (robertodino te confirmera) qui coutent 2 fois moins chers que les Retina n'ont pas de problème de dalle, de fluidité de SSD etc.


----------



## petitchemin (13 Août 2012)

Je n'entrerai pas dans un débat sémantique entre compatible et optimisé, va pour optimisé.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas fait le choix d'acheter un ordi qui m'obligeait à des changements de paramétrages en fonction du logiciel utilisé. J'avoue que quand j'ai vu le flou de certaines apps, j'ai pris peur. Acheté le retina pour ne pas pouvoir en bénéficier, pas très pop.
D'autant que le retina a quelques autres petits "défauts", largement évoqués sur ce forum.
Le seul avantage (ou presque, ie poids) du retina est son écran.
Si on enleve l'ecran retina au mbpr, qui l'acheterai ? Sans doute moins de personnes.

Pour l'instant, mon mbp 2012 classique avec ecran hi-res, très bon écran, dans lequel j'ai mis un M4 est juste une bombe. Il est tres rare de voir la pizza multicolore.
Je conseille très vivement de mettre un ssd dans le classique, surtout que les prix sont en baisse. D'après Kalm, source sûre, un remplaçant du M4, arriverait prochainement, avec j'imagine des perfs en hausse.

Si les éditeurs de logiciels et Apple résolvent ces petits problèmes, je changerai peut etre. 
Par contre, je ne crois pas que de nombreux sites web seront optimisés retina avant de nombreuses années, hormis les plus gros.
Prenez l'exemple d'une petite entreprise ou d'une collectivité, elles ne vont pas consacrés un budget pour 0,00001% (j'exagère) des ordinateurs.


----------



## Janus00 (13 Août 2012)

Faut être aveugle, ou du moins vouloir apporter de l'eau à son propre moulin de dire que de le Retina n'a pour lui que " son écran " ...

L'écran c'est certes un gros plus mais ça s'ajoute à la multitudes de nouveautés physiques de la machine, l'épaisseur, le poids, les ventilos, les hauts parleurs, la batterie qui tient 7h même avec ce fameux écran qui consomme plus, etc ... 

Enfin bref, continuez à vous auto persuader que votre macbook pro classique était le meilleur choix. 

Dans 2 ans quand il n'y aura plus que du retina au catalogue avec de la ram soudée comme la Rev.A , vous serez bien obligé de vous rendre à l'évidence que cette machine d'exception représentait bel et bien le futur. ( malgrès ses petits défauts de jeunesse. )

N'importe qui qui teste les 2 machines, à application égale, configuration égale, repartira toujours avec un sentiment de meilleure qualité et d'avancée technologique en faveur du Retina, c'est indéniable et c'est ce qu'il ressort de tous les avis d'utilisateurs. 

Faut arrêter de vouloir croire que le Retina c'est le mal que le classique ou même le macbook air c'est génial, d'ailleurs comment peut on comparer le macbook air au macbook pro retina vous m'expliquez ? depuis quand on compare t-on un ultra portable 11 et 13 pouces à un 15 pouces haut de gamme ? Ces 2 machines n'ont rien à voir, elles ciblent déjà pas le même public et même en terme de puissance embarquée on est pas sur le même segment du tout.

Aïe aïe aïe j'en aurais lu des absurdités ici, mais les pires que je puisse constater à chaque fois, viennent de ceux qui " déconseillent " le Retina, en défendant leur bifteck " Classique " donc on en revient à la même constation que ceux qui critiquent le plus violemment sont ceux qui ne l'ont pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2012)

J'ai franchi un gap important (MBP de 2008) avec le Retina.
En ce qui me concerne l'achat est justifié "uniquement" pour le "piqué" de son écran !
Je reste estomaqué devant la netteté procurée par mon Nikon D700 avec une belle optique :love:


----------



## Jet9009 (13 Août 2012)

C'est clair que comparé un Air qui n'a pas une carte graphique, digne de se nom, et un retina, qui pour la même épaisseur, ou presque, en a une, ca ne peut que valoir des points... Rien que pour ca je n'acheterais pas un Macbook Air pour remplacer le Retina... faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Ok on peut comparer Classic et Retina, mais de là a mettre le Air dans le jeu... Hum.


----------



## Vinky (13 Août 2012)

Bah justement, ils disent que le macbook air (censé être moins bien) à moins de défaut.

Perso. j'avoue avoir le défaut du login (je doute que ce soit hardware vu qu'en laissant en login automatique ça marche), le lag qui arrive régulièrement (mais pas tout le temps) et quelques mini bug/ralentissement régulier.

Les deux premiers points sont clairement imputable au Retina et sont vraiment pas profitable pour l'expérience utilisateur. Le dernier point, je ne peux pas savoir si c'est ML qui en est responsable, l'avenir le dira.

en tout cas, je trouve quand même dommage qu'une machine comme le retina me laisse une impression de lag (être à la ramasse) quand je vois que des macbook air/MBP 13" sont hyper fluide et donnent l'impression du coup d'être plus performant...


----------



## tropezina (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Faut être aveugle, ou du moins vouloir apporter de l'eau à son propre moulin de dire que de le Retina n'a pour lui que " son écran " ...
> 
> L'écran c'est certes un gros plus mais ça s'ajoute à la multitudes de nouveautés physiques de la machine, l'épaisseur, le poids, les ventilos, les hauts parleurs, la batterie qui tient 7h même avec ce fameux écran qui consomme plus, etc ...
> 
> ...




C'est parfait, voilà enfin une analyse objective et intelligente, c'est tellement rare que je me plais à le souligner
Merci donc Janus00


----------



## kalm (13 Août 2012)

Info concernant le MBP 15 pouces  Midd2012

SATA de la baie optique 

Pour cibler correctement mon prochain achat,J'ai testé le M4 dans la baie optique du MBP 15 et ça fonctionne ENFIN  parfaitement en SATA 6Gigabits..
Les stresse  tests avec quickbench sur les bandes 4 /1024k et plus sont passés sans aucunes déconnections et les débits sont identique a la baie principale. 
Voila ,donc bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui voudraient upgrader avec 2 SSD. SATAIII 6Gigabits.


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Faut être aveugle, ou du moins vouloir apporter de l'eau à son propre moulin de dire que de le Retina n'a pour lui que " son écran " ...
> 
> L'écran c'est certes un gros plus mais ça s'ajoute à la multitudes de nouveautés physiques de la machine, l'épaisseur, le poids, les ventilos, les hauts parleurs, la batterie qui tient 7h même avec ce fameux écran qui consomme plus, etc ...
> 
> ...


Bien que n'ayant pas encore reçu mon Retina, j'apprécie ton intervention et je pense qu'elle est pleine de justesse face aux intervention exagérées des grincheux qui trainent par ici. Les arguments que tu évoquent sont ceux qui m'on fait choisir sans la moindre hésitation le Retina que j'attendais de pied ferme depuis que j'ai gouté à l'écran de l'iPhone 4, puis plus récemment de l'iPad 3ème Génération.

Le "c'était mieux avant" ça va bien 5 minutes, mais sans la volonté de certains d'aller de l'avant et de ne pas constamment se tourner vers l'arrière nous n'aurions jamais profité des avancées auxquelles nous avons droit. Sans tomber dans l'aveuglement, je pense qu'on ne peut que saluer Apple de savoir faire des choix de bon sens, certes contestés par nombre au début, qui finissent par s'imposer.


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> Faut être aveugle, ou du moins vouloir apporter de l'eau à son propre moulin de dire que de le Retina n'a pour lui que " son écran " ...
> 
> L'écran c'est certes un gros plus mais ça s'ajoute à la multitudes de nouveautés physiques de la machine, l'épaisseur, le poids, les ventilos, les hauts parleurs, la batterie qui tient 7h même avec ce fameux écran qui consomme plus, etc ...
> 
> ...



T'es drôle toi : J'ai eu un Retina, et même plus haut de gamme que le tien. Je sais de quoi je parle.

Je compare la fiabilité de la machine, et non la puissance, ce sont deux registres différents, mais ça, j'ai l'impression que tu ne le sais pas.

Bref, les Crétinas, je vous laisse, j'espère que vos Retina n'auront pas de problèmes (Ce qui n'est pas le cas puisque un a un écran qui n'est pas bien blanc, l'autre a des bruits de roulements, et enfin, certains ont du aller à l'Apple Store se faire échanger la machine ou revisser le capot).


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Tu sembles faire de ton cas une généralité et en plus tu insultes les personnes n'ayant pas le même avis que toi, ça ne va pas ajouter de crédit à tes interventions sur ce post... :sleep:


----------



## kalm (13 Août 2012)

Ouai bon le Retinus n'en est pas non plus exempt ........





Janus00 a dit:


> Ouin Ouin mon ordinateur a mis 15 secondes à sortir de veille, ouin ouin, mais que fait la police ?
> 
> Ouin Ouin à 3000 euros les 15 secondes supplémentaires, que va devenir ma vie ?
> 
> ...






Faudrait lire  l'énoncé du topic ,so on  laisses les autres s'exprimer au lieu de brailler a chacune de leurs interventions.
D'ailleurs maintenant  voila qu'on braille également sur ceux qui possèdent un Retina et  doivent de plus la fermer 
On se  shoot a l'Apple le matin ou quoi


----------



## Janus00 (13 Août 2012)

T'es d'une fermeté dans tes propos Etienne ça fait peur ... 

Je ne fais pas parti de ceux qui baissent les bras au premier accroc même si j'ai payé mon ordinateur 2000 et quelques euros.

Je sais pas quand t'achètes une machine ou une voiture qui te fait plaisir que t'as désiré vraiment pourquoi s'arrêter au moindre petit souci ?

Regardes qu'est ce que ça m'a coûté à moi d'aller en AppleStore faire revisser rapidement ma machine, ça m'a pris 30 minutes de mon temps, t'étais vraiment à ça près pour en faire tout un flan sérieux ? 

Je trouve tes propos démesurés par rapport aux soucis que tu as eu ... 

Donc voilà t'as décidé de revendre ton macbook pro retina de remplacement, qu'on t'as changé à neuf pour un défaut physique de l'aluminium y'a pas plus à dire, la machine t'as pas plus mais c'est pas la peine de venir la critiquer ouvertement sur tous les défauts " possibles " alors que parmis tous ceux là tu n'en as eu qu'un seul ...


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Août 2012)

Janus00 a dit:


> T'es d'une fermeté dans tes propos Etienne ça fait peur ...
> 
> Je ne fais pas parti de ceux qui baissent les bras au premier accroc même si j'ai payé mon ordinateur 2000 et quelques euros.
> 
> ...



Allez, je laisse tomber, vous avez raison :sleep:.

Maintenant, compare les gens qui ont acheté des MBP classiques et des Retina. Tu verras que le %age de personnes ayant ramené leur Retina pour un défaut est bien plus élevé que ceux qui ont rapporté un classique (J'en ai d'ailleurs pas vu à ce jour).

Ensuite, je n'ai pas déballé mon deuxème retina, en effet : Vais-je tomber sur une dalle LG, vais-je avoir des problèmes ? J'avais pas envie de m'emmerder, et j'ai donc décidé de le revendre.

J'ai eu pas mal de mac depuis 2007. Certes, le Retina est très fin, l'écran est à tomber (En dalle Samsung, en tout cas), il est puissant, il est beau etc.
Mais les problèmes de fiabilité viennent gâcher le tout, et c'est bien dommage, d'autant plus au vu du prix. 

Donc, aux gens qui hésitent, voîlà ce que j'ai à dire : Si vous voulez absolument un super écran, et une chassis plus fin, tournez vous vers le Retina.

Ceux qui veulent une machine éprouvée, en perdant la finesse du châssis, etc, prenez le classic.

A bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## Arlekin (13 Août 2012)

Il ne faut pas oublier une chose les amis (Rétinus et Classicus), le rétina est un nouveau modèle, rien que pour sa une grande partie des gens vont faire très attention aux moindres détails dès la réception de leurs précieux.

Ensuite parce qu'il est nouveau il n'est pas encore aussi éprouvé en Rev que le Classic. Donc quoi de plus normale que d'entendre des soucis sur le rétina et non le classic. Faut pas croire ! le classic est aujourd'hui ce qu'il est après des années de Rev etc...

Faut pas se leurer, les premiers acheteurs essuient les platres de cette nouvelle machine.


Cependant j'ai pris malgrer tout le rétina, simplement parce que je veux me faire plaisir tout autant que je veux être "performant" dans mon travail. A trop chercher, à top regarder, à trop être sur les forum on en perd tout le plaisir.

En tout cas inutile de former des clan à la Rétinus et Classicus, go au Jurassic si vous savez pas être poli :hein:.
Alors Etienne n'a pas eu de chance visiblement, et il ne souhaite pas prendre le risque de réouvrir une boite rétina, c'est son choix, après je peux le comprendre qu'il soit déçu, car il était surement tout aussi excité que vous les gars.


Je veux pas prendre la défense de Etienne, mais il est dur de rester objectif, et de comprendre juste à travers des posts sur un forum.



Aller, on se fait la bise (beurk) et on en parle plus :love:.


----------



## Boris 41 (13 Août 2012)

Pour avoir eu deux MBP Unibody "Classiques", un REV A et un mid 2010, je peux aussi confirmer que les problèmes existent aussi sur ces machines. Ma première a subi 4 interventions (deux cartes mères grillées, un SuperDrive, un écran), la seconde 2 interventions (dont un écran). Alors la supposée ultra fiabilité de la gamme "Classique" face à la piètre qualité de la gamme "Rétina" ça me fait doucement rire


----------



## robertodino (14 Août 2012)

Coucou tout le monde. Voilà vu qu'on parle entre autre de qualité, j'aimerais partager encore quelques faits. Ça fait maintenant 17 ans que je suis sur Mac, donc des machines j'en ai vues. 
Je suis quelqu'un de très méticuleux, capable de remplacer un iPhone si ce dernier a une rayure par exemple. Pour moi Apple c'est trois choses: le design en premier, la qualité d'assemblage en deuxième, un Os qui me plaît en troisième place. 

Mes pépins ont commencé avec l'arrivée du MacBook Pro UniBody premier du nom. Depuis cette machine je n'ai jamais été tranquille lors d'un nouvel achat. J'ai toujours peur de trouver un défaut quelque part. Et malheureusement c'est souvent le cas. J'en ai renvoyé des machines pour des petits pépins ou des micro-rayures sur le châssis (retour d'un iMac 27" après un jour pour "un" pixel mort dans une zone qui à priori ne dérangeait pas)...

Étienne je le comprends, j'aurais fait pareil. C'est simplement un trait de caractère, ma femme elle par exemple ne prends pas du tout soin de son iPhone et MBP, donc je suis sur que si un jour elle entends un bruit en secouant son Mac elle ne dira rien...

Nous avons tous un seuil de tolérance différent, et ça se respecte, en tout cas moi je respecte vos avis. 

Après je peux vous garantir qu'il y a des machines qui frôlent la perfection. C'est le cas de mon MBA actuel, j'ai beau chercher, je ne lui trouve aucun défaut, je suis tombé sur une machine telle qu'elle devrait être. Pareil pour mon New iPad ainsi que mon iPhone. Il y a des lots qui sont meilleurs que d'autres, c'est indiscutable. En tout cas il ne faut pas hésiter à faire jouer la possibilité de retour de 15 jours jusqu'à trouver la machine qui convienne. C'est ce que je fait, d'une part je me retrouve après quelques échanges avec une machine presque parfaite, d'autre part Apple se rend compte que les gens veulent, exigent et désirent de la qualité.

PS: Non, je n'ai pas de TOC


----------



## Jet9009 (14 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> En tout cas il ne faut pas hésiter à faire jouer la possibilité de retour de 15 jours jusqu'à trouver la machine qui convienne. C'est ce que je fait, d'une part je me retrouve après quelques échanges avec une machine presque parfaite, d'autre part Apple se rend compte que les gens veulent, exigent et désirent de la qualité.
> 
> PS: Non, je n'ai pas de TOC



c'est pour ca que je vais analyser de partout mon MBPr pendant 10 jours sous tous les angles, avec votre aide, n'étant pas du tout un Mac user à la base ^^'

C'est pour ça que j'ai d'ailleurs pris des screens tout à l'heure suite à cet etrange message (image 23 22 43)


----------



## Vinky (14 Août 2012)

robertodino a dit:


> Étienne je le comprends, j'aurais fait pareil. C'est simplement un trait de caractère, ma femme elle par exemple ne prends pas du tout soin de son iPhone et MBP, donc je suis sur que si un jour elle entends un bruit en secouant son Mac elle ne dira rien...



Non non ! c'est pas moi qui ai fait ça  


Jet9009 a dit:


> c'est pour ca que je vais analyser de partout mon MBPr pendant 10 jours sous tous les angles, avec votre aide, n'étant pas du tout un Mac user à la base ^^'
> 
> C'est pour ça que j'ai d'ailleurs pris des screens tout à l'heure suite à cet etrange message (image 23 22 43)



   T'as fait quoi avec ton Mac là ? T'as swappé 60 Go... donc en gros tu avais besoin de 76 Go de RAM pour faire ce que tu faisais


----------



## Bodhi (14 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Le terme "compatible" me parait vraiment très mal choisi. En effet, les logiciels tourneront très bien sur le MBPr mais l'écran n'affichera pas le logiciel à son optimum. Soit en résolution Retina, il est possible qu'une partie du logiciel soit floue/pixelisée. Il est néanmoins possible d'atténuer très fortement ceci en switchant la résolution de l'écran en 1680 voir 1900... Mais cela rend de loin pas un logiciel inutilisable.
> 
> D'ailleurs, à titre personnel, je préfère utiliser mon Retina en résolution 1680 pour avoir un peu plus de place au niveau de l'affichage, à la manière d'un MBPc HiRes d'ailleurs. Cela n'enlève absolument rien à la qualité de l'écran.
> 
> Donc il vaut mieux parler d'optimisation que d'incompatibilité !



Ok expliqué ainsi je comprends mieux.

Il semble que l'écran soit brillant d'après certains et pour mixer les reflets sont clairement rédhibitoires. De ce fait l'écran mat du MBPc me semble plus approprié.

Mais vu la faible différence de prix entre un Retina et un Classique+SSD256Go+Ram8Go il me parait plus sensé d'opter pour le Retina. Après je me demande si  le modèle avec 16Go de ram serait au final plus pertinent car aujourd'hui cela ne m'est pas utile mais demain peut être...

Puis d'un côté nous avons un MBPc éprouvé et de l'autre un MBPr qui doit faire ses preuves sur le long terme, et parallèlement nous avons un MBPc qui va disparaitre pour lequel on peut réellement parler d'obsolescence programmée et de l'autre un MBPr qui  incite à se dire que le futur c'est maintenant!

Bref, rien d'existentiel mais le choix n'est pas simple.


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas si tu en as déjà eu l'occasion mais un essai avec tes softs habituels s'impose afin que tu puisses constater le rendu visuel.

Pour la différence de prix même en l'améliorant le classique reste environ 200  moins cher selon le nombre d'adaptateurs dont tu auras besoin pour ton retina (ethernet, ...).

Malgré ces quelques défauts, le retina est une sacré machine.


----------



## Doc Rony (14 Août 2012)

Et si possible tester les 2 MBP 15" côte à côte pour vraiment saisir l'incroyable apport du Retina. Impossible de ne pas constater l'écart énorme entre les 2...


----------



## Bodhi (14 Août 2012)

Non justement je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de pouvoir comparer les deux modèles.

Je ne doute pas que ça sera jouable niveau application à la lecture des vos réponses.

Dans le cas où j'opte pour le Retina ça sera avec 16Go de ram, autant pérenniser l'investissement.

Reste plus qu'à vérifier si cette histoire de reflet sera handicapante ou non dans l'environnement dans lequel il sera utilisé, à la réflexion c'est cet aspect qui est le plus déterminant.


----------



## Jet9009 (14 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> T'as fait quoi avec ton Mac là ? T'as swappé 60 Go... donc en gros tu avais besoin de 76 Go de RAM pour faire ce que tu faisais




Bah oui justement, j'ai pas compris du tout... j'ai rien d'ouvert en appli, on le voit sur le screen... Et j'avais genre 5 onglets sur Safari c'est tout... Donc je comprends pas les données concernant le processus safari...
Bref, si ca ce reproduit, je ferai signe ^^'

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

ou c'est peut être Spotify, c'est quand je l'ai installé ca a bugé sévère...


----------



## Nyrvan (14 Août 2012)

Que vous désirez parler des soucis que vous rencontrez avec vos nouveaux MBPr/c c'est une très bonne chose. Par contre, il ne faut pas confondre les soucis liés au système et les soucis hardware. Dans le cas du bug de l'ouverture de session, c'est un soucis de ML qui n'est pas uniquement lié au MBPr. De même pour les fuites de mémoire et le swap.

Ce ne sont donc pas des bugs de jeunesse du MBPr contrairement à ce que peut laisser croire certaines des interventions


----------



## Jet9009 (14 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Dans le cas du bug de l'ouverture de session, c'est un soucis de ML qui n'est pas uniquement lié au MBPr. De même pour les fuites de mémoire et le swap.
> 
> Ce ne sont donc pas des bugs de jeunesse du MBPr contrairement à ce que peut laisser croire certaines des interventions



Donc le bug que j'ai rencontré serait lié à ML ?


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> Et si possible tester les 2 MBP 15" côte à côte pour vraiment saisir l'incroyable apport du Retina. Impossible de ne pas constater l'écart énorme entre les 2...



C'est ce que j'ai fait et j'ai eu l'énorme déception de constater que les apps que j'utilise le plus étaient flous. J'étais bien vert. 
La difficulté est d'avoir 2 mbp un c et r avec tes softs installés sur les 2.


----------



## Nyrvan (14 Août 2012)

Pour la sortie de veille, cela peut se produire aussi sur des iMacs :

http://forums.macg.co/12243022-post814.html

Donc ce n'est clairement pas un bug lié à votre machine mais bien au système.


----------



## Bodhi (15 Août 2012)

J'ai lu ce thread et  je dois dire que j'ai bien ri 

J'aurais envie de dire à certains que si c'est bien de faire les choses sérieusement ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faille se prendre au sérieux, à d'autres continuez comme ça vous êtes plein d'humour et de pertinence, et enfin à certains qu'il est dommage de considérer une personne comme un étant un abruti de 1er ordre sous prétexte que son opinion soit différente de la votre.

Étant venu ici uniquement pour comprendre quels sont les avantages et les inconvénients du retina et du classique, il est clairement établi que les deux machines ont des atouts et des défauts selon l'usage qu'on en fait.

Il y a un point qui n'a pas été assez souligné à mon avis c'est le fait que la ram et les ssd pour le classique vont voir leur prix baisser dans les mois qui viennent. De ce fait quelqu'un n'étant pas presser paiera moins cher son classique à terme. Combien vaudra un ssd 512Go dans 6 mois ?

On peut certes comparer le prix actuel, c'est une façon de percevoir le coût immédiat mais on peut aussi le faire dans le temps.

Il y a d'autres aspects déjà débattus sur ce thread qui sont amha qu'une question de perception donc propre à chacun. La mienne me dit que le classique avec écran mat correspond à mes besoins en plus de me donner dans un futur proche le plaisir d'ouvrir la bête pour effectuer une mise à jour hardware.

Monter une tour pc de A à Z, ouvrir mon mini pour lui coller 8go et un ssd bref, j'adore ça!

Le retina est une lionne de montagne qui ne se laisse pas approcher, le classique un lion qui se laisse caresser...

Pour conclure cela reste deux machines fabuleuses, pas besoin d'être né en Corée du nord pour en avoir conscience 

PS : Je reviendrais pour vous dire sur Macgé si le Intel 330 est compatible ou non avec le MBPc, je n'ai encore rien trouver à son sujet puisque tout le monde semble focaliser sur le M4.


----------



## petitchemin (15 Août 2012)

Bodhi a dit:


> J'ai lu ce thread et  je dois dire que j'ai bien ri
> 
> J'aurais envie de dire à certains que si c'est bien de faire les choses sérieusement ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faille se prendre au sérieux, à d'autres continuez comme ça vous êtes plein d'humour et de pertinence, et enfin à certains qu'il est dommage de considérer une personne comme un étant un abruti de 1er ordre sous prétexte que son opinion soit différente de la votre.
> 
> ...



Quoi ?!? tu ne prends pas un retina.
 Tu oses l'écrire ici !!! Tu es suicidaire ? :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Bodhi (15 Août 2012)

Les caractères trop petits je peux pas, si en plus ils sont flous avec un écran sujet aux reflets c'est clair que je vais finir par me flinguer!


----------



## Vinky (15 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Pour la sortie de veille, cela peut se produire aussi sur des iMacs :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/12243022-post814.html
> 
> Donc ce n'est clairement pas un bug lié à votre machine mais bien au système.



Merci pour l'info. C'est bon à prendre et rassurant de savoir que tout n'es pas du au matériel.


----------



## Arlekin (15 Août 2012)

Bodhi a dit:


> J'ai lu ce thread et je dois dire que j'ai bien ri
> 
> J'aurais envie de dire à certains que si c'est bien de faire les choses sérieusement ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faille se prendre au sérieux, à d'autres continuez comme ça vous êtes plein d'humour et de pertinence, et enfin à certains qu'il est dommage de considérer une personne comme un étant un abruti de 1er ordre sous prétexte que son opinion soit différente de la votre.
> 
> ...


 
Je suis d'accord avec l'ensemble de ton message. 

Après je penses que certains sont juste déçu d'avoir pri le classic, d'autre le rétina... c'est toujours comme sa quand deux modèles se valent mais sur deux approches différentes. On voit l'herbe du voisin plus verte que chez soit 


Comme tu la si bien dit l'un est une lionne farouche et distante, tandis que le lion aime qu'on le chatouille les entrailles :hosto:

Finalement, le point qui doit départager d'un Rétina d'un Classic est le faite de pouvoir ou non faire évoluer son mac. 


bref tentons d'être moins aigri et laissons nous curieux de ce que possède notre voisin.


:modo: (toujours eu envie de le mettre cet émoticone, dsl)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Août 2012)

L'Intel SSD 330 n'est pas un bon choix. Il a un contrôleur SF-2281 qui n'est vraiment pas ce qui se fait de mieux dans l'absolu et encore moins pour des Mac. Crucial M4 ou Samsung SSD 830.


----------



## petitchemin (15 Août 2012)

Mauvaise nouvelle : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/255132/office-microsoft-pas-presse-de-se-mettre-au-retina


----------



## Bodhi (16 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'Intel SSD 330 n'est pas un bon choix. Il a un contrôleur SF-2281 qui n'est vraiment pas ce qui se fait de mieux dans l'absolu et encore moins pour des Mac. Crucial M4 ou Samsung SSD 830.




Disons que c'est pas un choix, l'ayant déjà depuis quelques temps ça m'évitait de le revendre.

Je vais donc partir sur le M4 qui semble être l'un des SSD les plus fiables actuellement.

Merci pour l'info


----------



## Roman2K (16 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/255132/office-microsoft-pas-presse-de-se-mettre-au-retina



Bonne nouvelle : http://imgur.com/a/0P5KY


----------



## salisalu (16 Août 2012)

Salut les amis, je suis ce fil depuis longtemps et pour ma part je penche pour le classic en mat, mais à chaque fois que je vais comparer au magasin je ne peux me décider à cause du superbe écran rétina.
J'ai lu que cette écran n'est pas adapté à certains sites et appli,... Pourriez vous s'il vous plaît me donner une marche à suivre pour mettre à mal cette technologie avancée quand je suis au magasin ? Par exemple une liste de site très mal optimisés pour le rétina. Merci.
Bien que convaincu de l'utilité de l'&#279;cran mat, je trouve le rétina trés confortable pour lire (surf internet) en "1440x900" la lecture était très agréable comparé à l'écran antireflet mat en option du 15" où tous paraissait plus petit. Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ? merci.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Août 2012)

Bodhi a dit:


> Disons que c'est pas un choix, l'ayant déjà depuis quelques temps ça m'évitait de le revendre.
> 
> Je vais donc partir sur le M4 qui semble être l'un des SSD les plus fiables actuellement.
> 
> Merci pour l'info


 
Si tu l'as déjà, je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine de le revendre... Mais bon le SF-2281 n'est pas le meilleur contrôleur dans l'absolu et encore moins sous OS X.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Choix difficile. 
Que vas tu faire de cet ordi ?
A partir de tes réponses, ce sera plus facile de te répondre. 

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## salisalu (16 Août 2012)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Choix difficile.
> Que vas tu faire de cet ordi ?
> ...



Si cela s'adresse à moi ?
Je me sers d'imovie (bientôt final cut) et photoshop principalement sans but professionnel. Je perd beaucoup mon temps sur internet et j'aimerai refaire fallout 3, new vegas et la suite un jour... J'ai cern&#279; mes besoins je bute sur ce dernier choix mbpc de base (+ram et ssd après) ou mbpr de base.
Convaincu de l'utilité de l'écran mat, mais envouté par le retina. Sous mountain lion j'ai remarqué le lag dont tout le monde parle (enfin je crois... ) mais tous les sites où je me suis rendu en magasin n'avait pas le flou dont certain parle ? sur lesquels dois-je me rendre ? svp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

Je sais pas si cela a un intérêt, mais peut on optimiser l'espace de travail à l'image du rétina sur la dalle haute résolution antireflets du classic ?


----------



## Bodhi (16 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si tu l'as déjà, je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine de le revendre... Mais bon le SF-2281 n'est pas le meilleur contrôleur dans l'absolu et encore moins sous OS X.



Disons que sous Seven avec une cm à contrôleur Intel il envoie du lourd, mais tant qu'à faire autant prendre le SSD le mieux adapté à OS X.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Août 2012)

Après avoir testé sous Windows 7 dans la tour (Core i7 3770K et Z77A-GD65) et sur mon MacBook Pro les Samsung SSD 830, Crucial M4 et un Kinston en SF-2281, je prends du Crucial M4 256 Go quand il me faut du SSD. Les SSD en SF-2281, ça traîne quand on doit écrire des l'incompressible (des ISO spécifiques modifiées de Windows).


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (17 Août 2012)

j'allais prendre le mat non retina , quand j'ai vu le retina a l'apple store , jai changé d'avis il est saisissant


----------



## Bodhi (17 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Après avoir testé sous Windows 7 dans la tour (Core i7 3770K et Z77A-GD65) et sur mon MacBook Pro les Samsung SSD 830, Crucial M4 et un Kinston en SF-2281, je prends du Crucial M4 256 Go quand il me faut du SSD. Les SSD en SF-2281, ça traîne quand on doit écrire des l'incompressible (des ISO spécifiques modifiées de Windows).




Effectivement dans la cas d'une utilisation spécifique comme la tienne le M4 savère plus véloce.

Pour ma part faisant de l'audio les 180Go du 330 me suffisaient, dans ce domaine les perf restent très proches entre ces deux modèles.

J'ai la même carte mère que toi, si tu veux voir ce que donne le 330 avec Crystaldisk regarde ici : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/SSD/unique-intel-sorti-sujet_858306_171.htm#t8347383 (Pseudo zaggon).


----------



## Roman2K (17 Août 2012)

Je confirme, les 330 sont des petites bombes pour leur prix. J'en ai deux 180 Go en "stripe" (LVM), plutôt pour des petits fichiers : emerge, git, bureautique, mais aussi jeux dans une VM Windows avec une grosse image disque qcow2. Super investissement et garantie Intel.


----------



## kalm (17 Août 2012)

Ouai bon même si c'est Intel ,ca reste très moyen lorsque je vois le Samsung 830 atteindre plus de 17 000 PE/Cycles et plus de 24 000 sur un M4 alors qu'un  330 a peine a dépasser les 4 200 PE/cycles .
D'ailleurs je me demande bien ce qu'Intel a été foutre chez SF.


----------



## petitchemin (17 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> j'allais prendre le mat non retina , quand j'ai vu le retina a l'apple store , jai changé d'avis il est saisissant



Le retina est éblouissant.


----------



## subsole (17 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> j'allais prendre le mat non retina , quand j'ai vu le retina a l'apple store , jai changé d'avis il est saisissant



Comme un chat pris dans les phares de la voiture qui va l'écraser.


----------



## Doc Rony (17 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> j'allais prendre le mat non retina , quand j'ai vu le retina a l'apple store , jai changé d'avis il est saisissant



En magasin, la comparaison est fatale pour le classique !


----------



## Vinky (17 Août 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> En magasin, la comparaison est fatale pour le classique !


c'est un peu le but d'Apple en même temps 

Quand je vois à Montpellier, c'est flagrant : on entre directement sur ipad 3 et MBPr les anciennes générations sont sur les côtés contre les murs.


----------



## Doc Rony (17 Août 2012)

Chez mon APR, MBP Retina et classique côte à côte. 
J'ai pas eu besoin de jouer longtemps avec pour faire mon choix !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Août 2012)

kalm a dit:


> Ouai bon même si c'est Intel ,ca reste très moyen lorsque je vois le Samsung 830 atteindre plus de 17 000 PE/Cycles et plus de 24 000 sur un M4 alors qu'un 330 a peine a dépasser les 4 200 PE/cycles .
> *D'ailleurs je me demande bien ce qu'Intel a été foutre chez SF.*


 
Pareil. En même temps, ils se sont bien fait avoir par Rambus à une époque...


----------



## jonson (18 Août 2012)

Toujours pas vu de le bout du museau du rétina pour ma part. C'est une espèce par chez moi faut croire.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (18 Août 2012)

Doc Rony a dit:


> En magasin, la comparaison est fatale pour le classique !




c'est clair ! avec les eclairages , l'angle , le retina est magnifique , et tellement fin !


----------



## Bodhi (18 Août 2012)

chat-de-goutiere a dit:


> c'est clair ! avec les eclairages , l'angle , le retina est magnifique , et tellement fin !




Un peu comme une belle femme, mais si elle a la connerie bien soudée qu'elle craque du bassin en plus d'adorer ta cb, du coup ça donne moins envie!


----------



## nikomimi (19 Août 2012)

Oulà tu fait flipper toi


----------



## Bodhi (21 Août 2012)

T'en fais pas ça va bien se passer


----------



## David16 (24 Août 2012)

Voilà mon retour pour un macbook pro classique 15" de 2012 avec 2,3ghz et 512 de 650M !  Aprés deux mois d'utilisation , kernel panic un matin sans aucun moyen de booter n'importes quoi ... Résultat envoie SAV et changement de carte mére ! Je suis trop dég pour le prix qu'il m'a couté , et comme dit a l'applestore je n'ai plus confiance en cette bécane qu'ils ont toute démontée et j'aurais voulu un échange contre un neuf chose qu'ils refusent !  Bande de gros naze au prix ou ont payent vos machines !!!! Du coup bien déçu de cette éxpérience


----------



## Roman2K (24 Août 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Voilà mon retour pour un macbook pro classique 15" de 2012 avec 2,3ghz et 512 de 650M !  Aprés deux mois d'utilisation , kernel panic un matin sans aucun moyen de booter n'importes quoi ... Résultat envoie SAV et changement de carte mére ! Je suis trop dég pour le prix qu'il m'a couté , et comme dit a l'applestore je n'ai plus confiance en cette bécane qu'ils ont toute démontée et j'aurais voulu un échange contre un neuf chose qu'ils refusent !  Bande de gros naze au prix ou ont payent vos machines !!!! Du coup bien déçu de cette éxpérience



Si uniquement la carte mère était en cause, c'est normal qu'ils ne changent que ça. Les échanges instantanés c'est dans les 14 premiers jours, autrement ils n'échangent qu'après plusieurs réparations sans succès.

Concernant le fait que ta machine a subi une opération à coeur ouvert... Les "geniuses" travaillent proprement et tu as une carte mère neuve (y compris le processeur) donc tu peux avoir à nouveau confiance en ta machine .


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Voilà mon retour pour un macbook pro classique 15" de 2012 avec 2,3ghz et 512 de 650M !  Aprés deux mois d'utilisation , kernel panic un matin sans aucun moyen de booter n'importes quoi ... Résultat envoie SAV et changement de carte mére ! Je suis trop dég pour le prix qu'il m'a couté , et comme dit a l'applestore je n'ai plus confiance en cette bécane qu'ils ont toute démontée et j'aurais voulu un échange contre un neuf chose qu'ils refusent !  Bande de gros naze au prix ou ont payent vos machines !!!! Du coup bien déçu de cette éxpérience


Tu es mal tombé c'est tout ! De la à les insulter... Et puis un démontage de portable Mac ça n'a pas les mêmes conséquence qu'un portable PC. Y a nécessairement des râtés de ce genre, et le remplacement par une bécane neuve n'aurait aucun sens après 2 mois, il en a en période qui permet la rétractation et si ta bécane a eu plusieurs panne.


----------



## David16 (24 Août 2012)

Tout le monde n'achétes pas un mac à ce prox comme ça !!!! J'ai voulu acheter la tranquillité et ce n'est pas le cas ! En ce qui concerne les insultes , dis moi où tubles voies ou passes toi de commentaires de ce genre


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (24 Août 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Tout le monde n'achétes pas un mac à ce prox comme ça !!!! J'ai voulu acheter la tranquillité et ce n'est pas le cas ! En ce qui concerne les insultes , dis moi où tubles voies ou passes toi de commentaires de ce genre




Aucune machine n'est infaillible , meme apple , mais ta carte mere a été changée , donc a priori tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre , ouvrir une machine ne veut pas dire l'abimer , tu verra que ca s'arranger


----------



## kalm (24 Août 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Tout le monde n'achétes pas un mac à ce prox comme ça !!!! J'ai voulu acheter la tranquillité et ce n'est pas le cas ! En ce qui concerne les insultes , dis moi où tubles voies ou passes toi de commentaires de ce genre



Ne mettant  personnes en péril   ,je  comprend ta réaction qui visiblement sort des tripes ;-)


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

David16 a dit:


> Bande de gros naze


Les insulter n'arrangera aucunement les choses. En partant dans les même sens que toi avec mes nombreuses pannes sur mes deux précédents MBP à plus de 2500 &#8364; sans remises je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais fait... Et pourtant tu constateras que ça ne m'a pas empêché d'en racheter un 3ème ! Ni d'être parfaitement courtois avec les salariés de chez Apple ce qui me permet entre autre de recevoir mon nouveau Mac aujourd'hui au lieu de la semaine prochaine alors qu'il était partit à l'autre bout de la France avant que je ne change l'adresse de livraison. La personne que j'ai eu chez eux s'est donnée à fond sur mon dossier, c'est aussi ca qui fait la force d'Apple. Mais tu ne peux aucunement prétendre qu'une panne ne devrait pas arriver et justifie forcément un remplacement coûteux par une machine neuve. Tu n'as pas acheté un produit de luxe ou professionnel à des tarifs exorbitants, mais juste un portable plutôt haut de gamme.


----------



## David16 (24 Août 2012)

Oui comme tu dis haut de gamme ! Aprés venant du monde des PC , je ne rencontre jamais un soucie !! C'est surtout au vu de ce qu'on entends ainsi que d'un ami macusers . On ne dirat pas que la fiabilité des machines sont de moins en moins correct sur ce plan là ! Pour le coup je n'ai pas encore reçu le MAC réparé , mais deux semaines d'attente pour un SAV ainsi que le changement de l'intérieur de celui-ci aprés deux mois , ça serat sans moi ! À récéption je le revends c'est certains


----------



## k-nabeesse (24 Août 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont une sensation de lag sur le MBPr, ce screen de notebookcheck sur la latence DPC pourrait expliquer cela.....







Pas top pour un portable de ce prix à se retrouver avec une latence comme ça.

Pour comparer voila la latence d'un MBP 13" 2012


----------



## kalm (24 Août 2012)

Intéressant et étonnant  ,on peut même pas incriminer le système puisque tout les deux fait sous Windows .
Bien qu'il aurait été plus  intéressant de faire ce test avec un classic embarquant la GT650 M donc avec CG.

Sinon sur une* machine  virtuel* ,voila que ça donne .
0,5ms Max, soit encore moitié moins que le Retina en natif .

DPC Version 1.3


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

Aucun problème de ce côté là sur mon MBPr et pourtant il lague régulièrement.

Je pense que le problème vient encore d'ailleurs 

PS : testé via Bootcamp, pas en virtualisation


----------



## kalm (24 Août 2012)

0,6ms en natif , ca reste tout de même bien supérieure au 0,15ms du MBP13, ou même dans mon cas,certes  moins flagrant mais en virtuel, 0,5ms Max.

Edit:


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

Non le 0,6 c'est un coup quand j'ai démarré l'ordi il a eu un seul pic au lancement de l'appli (j'ai lancé le soft avant qu'il ai fini de charger tous les softs de démarrage) comme tu le vois en utilisation normal il tourne entre 0,1 et 0,2 ms.

EDIT : J'ai mis un second test en attendant que tout soit bien chargé au démarrage


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

Pour le test dans la mauvaise version, je crois que ce n'est pas le sien mais celui d'un test de notebookcheck.


----------



## kalm (24 Août 2012)

OK.;-)

Mais ca reste étonnant de voir ce  MBP 13 réussir a atteindre 0.07ms de latence.
Aucune idée du 15 Classique ,possible que sa latence soit identique au Retina.
N'ayant pas Windows en natif ne pourrais pas vérifier.
Enfin comme tu le soulignes ,je doute également que ces 0,2ms de latence soit en cause.

Edit:

Étant donné  que tu as Windows en natif ,tu peux dans la foulé  vérifier la latence du SSD


----------



## Vinky (25 Août 2012)

Oui ça ne semble pas venir de là le souci. Par contre le MBP 13 a bien été testé avec la bonne version apriori 

Pour la latence, aucune idée, par contre j'ai le temps d'accès qui est de 0,16 ms (selon HD Tunes)


----------



## nicodum (26 Août 2012)

bonjour

est ce que certains tournent avec la version classique ( i7 2,3 / Gt650 512 ) et peinent avec certains jeux à cause des 512Mo ou pas du tout ? 

Car je dois m'en prendre un demain et soit je part  sur :
- 15" entrée de gamme 2,3 / ecran Mat HD / Gt650 512 - et je rajoute mon SSD + 16Go Ram apres pour 2000 ( j'ai déjà le SSD de mon ancien MBP )

- 15" retina entree de gamm 2,3 / Gt650 1Gb / 8go ram / SSD 256 pour 2200. 


l'avantage du classique c'est que je pourrai evoluer vers du SSD 512 et rajouter dans la foulée mon autre  HDD de 1To en plus de mettre 16gb de ram en interne quant avec le retina je serai bloqué en stockage interne et en ram mais que j'aurai une carte de 1Gb.

sachant que les jeux auquel je joue en ce moment sont need for speed Shift2 et BF3 voir quelques jeux d'aventure type skyrim / Mass Effect /...


----------



## gattinho (26 Août 2012)

Carte a 1 giga je te conseil pour les jeux.


----------



## nicodum (26 Août 2012)

le truc c'est qu'avec le retina je reste bloqué à 8go de ram max et 256Go en SSD...quand avec le lowcost classic je suis à 16go de ram pour 300 de moins...et la possibilité de mettre un 2e hdd/ssd en interne...( + l'ethernet/FW800 que j'utilise au quotidien ).

Je revu des test et installé BF3 sur mon 17"2010...( j'avais la flemme jusque là de downloader les 15go du jeux via Origin ) et finalement, sur un serveur de 45 en ping avec 35/64 joueurs, map caspian border, ca tournait bien en 1680x1050 en low sans que ca soit trop degueu et en 1280x800/ AA4x en Normal donc bon je vais surement partir sur un 512Mo pour la carte video, vu ce que donnait la GT330 512mo de mon vieux 17"... et ne jouant que de temps à autres finalement quand j'ai une heure ou 2 de dispo au taf et que pour les autres jeux plus gourmand j'ai un fixe à la maison...

par contre vu comment il s'est mit à chauffer j'pense que je vais surelever le mbp quand je jouerait...et à defaut si je sent qu'il a du mal en 1440x900 alors je changerait lors de la prochaine MAJ des Mbp en 2013...là j'economise 400 c'est quand meme pas rien...


----------



## Darkninou (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour. Je voudrais m'acheter un Mac Pro classic Hires et j'aurais deux trois question je suis vraiment un débutant alors pardon d'avance si mes questions sont bêtes.

Alors déjà sur le Mac classic y a t'il une limitation de Ram ou es ce que je peux le prendre en 8Go et l'étendre à 16 plus tard (option non proposée sur le store, on peut mettre 8go max sur le classic)

Et deuxième question je vais me prendre un HDD et mettre un SSD plus tard quand j'aurais de l'argent. Comment faire pour réinstaller OSX Mountain Lion sur le SSD? Il faut acheter la version boîte?

Merci d'avance bonne journée.


----------



## Darkninou (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour. Je compte m'acheter un MBP classic Hires, je suis completement Novice j'aurai quelques question, je suis débutant alors je m'excuse si mes suestion sont bètes...

Alors déjà es ce que le MBP Hires est bridé niveau extension de ram, je m'explique sur le store le MBPR peut être configurer avec 16Go de Ram alors que le Hires ne peut être configuré uniquement en 8Go max, mais après est il possible de le modifier manuellement et de mettre 2 barrettes de 8Go DDR3 pour arriver a 16Go? Et quel Ram prendre? De la DDR3 de Kensington?

Et deuxième question, initialement je vais me prendre un HDD de 750Go mais quand j'aurais plus d'argent je prendrais un SSD de 512Go (car j'ai lu que le disque était modifiable), déjà comment savoir quels SSD sont compatible avec le MBP Hires? Et deuxièmement une fois le disque changé comment reinstaller le système d'exploitation sur le nouveau disque?

Merci d'avance bonne journée à tous


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Oui tu peux mettre 16 Go de mémoire et que ce soit pour la mémoire ou le SSD prends du Crucial (M4 pour le SSD, pas le V4), c'est très bon, pas trop cher et ça ne pose aucune problème de compatibilité connu avec les derniers MBP


----------



## Darkninou (27 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse et la rapidité je vais suivre tes conseils. Je suis super content d'avoir rejoins votre communauté. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## LoicDugenoux (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement sous W7 et j'envisage de switcher très prochainement. J'hésite entre un macbook classic et un rétina. Ce sera ma machine principale (sinon j'ai une tablette et un netbook sous xp).
J'ai quelques question qui, je crois, n'ont pas été abordées :



quid d'un rétina dans ce cas là (machine principale)? Par exemple, si je fais un dual boot avec W7, je fais comment pour installer un jeux qui nécessite le cd ou le dvd dans le lecteur pour tourner?  Ou même pour installer seven sans le dvd ? Vous faites comment pour utiliser un ordinateur sans lecteur optique vous?



Existe t-il une comparaison entre le classic haute résolution mat et le rétina ? Le rétina me plait par son supposé confort d'écran mais je ne l'ai jamais vu. Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que vaut l'option  haute résolution sur le classic.

Le rétina me plait pour son écran et sa finesse, mais j'ai peur d'être bloqué si j'achète un cd ou pour importer mes 200 cd audio dans itunes ou encore pour jouer à un truc qui réclame le cd/dvd présent dans le lecteur. 


Par avance merci


----------



## Arlekin (28 Août 2012)

LoicDugenoux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis actuellement sous W7 et j'envisage de switcher très prochainement. J'hésite entre un macbook classic et un rétina. Ce sera ma machine principale (sinon j'ai une tablette et un netbook sous xp).
> J'ai quelques question qui, je crois, n'ont pas été abordées :
> ...


 

Pour l'histoire du lecteur optique, tu as soit la clé USB (pour intaller) ou tout simplement le SuperDrive USB Apple

==> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD564ZM/A/superdrive-usb-apple

Après oui l'écran rétina est "mieux" selon moi. Le mieux reste de savoir quoi en faire, et surtout si possible pouvoir comparer en vrai.


----------



## Roman2K (28 Août 2012)

*@Arlekin*


Arlekin a dit:


> Après oui l'écran rétina est "mieux" selon moi. Le mieux reste de savoir quoi en faire, et surtout si possible pouvoir comparer en vrai.



"Mieux"... tu es modeste . Entre le HR-AG et le Retina, c'est litéralement le jour et la nuit. Autant en définition qu'au niveau du rendu des couleurs, noir et blanc.

*@LoicDugenoux*
Je pense que quand tu auras vu le Retina dans un Apple Store, tu comprendras tout de suite et n'hésitera pas une seconde. J'ai comparé les deux il y a quelques semaines, la différence m'a choqué et plus que conforté dans ma décision.


----------



## LoicDugenoux (28 Août 2012)

Roman2K a dit:


> *@Arlekin*
> 
> 
> "Mieux"... tu es modeste . Entre le HR-AG et le Retina, c'est litéralement le jour et la nuit. Autant en définition qu'au niveau du rendu des couleurs, noir et blanc.
> ...



Le problème c'est que je suis dans les dom/tom. Donc pas de visite à l'A/S. Sinon, un lecteur optique sur usb ça doit être plus lent qu'un truc interne non?

Ensuite, je me demande si un classic à 2.379&#8364; (2.6ghz/+option hires -mat) + ssd crucial 512 mo (env 400&#8364 + 16 go de ram crucial (env 100&#8364, pour un total d'environ 2879&#8364;, ça vaut le coup par rapport au rétina de config équivalente (512Go de ssd) +lecteur externe apple à 3.098,99+78=3176 euros

Je précise que je ne veux pas lancer le débat sur les prix des classic/rétina ou le rétina il est nul et pas le classic (ou l&#8217;inverse), je cherche juste ce qui me correspondrait le mieux, sans pouvoir juger sur pièce du rétina.


----------



## Darkninou (29 Août 2012)

C'est exactement pour ce que je vais faire avec le MBP Hi-res que je viens de commander, je vais mettre un crucial M4 et 16Go de Ram.

Surtout que dans le prix du retina que tu donnes tu ne comptes pas l'achat d'un adaptateur superdrive à 60&#8364; et éventuellement l'achat d'un adaptateur Ethernet car pas de port ethernet sur le retina mais il y en a un sur le classic et parfois c'est utile un port ethernet (par exemple pour avoir internet dans certain lieux publique comme les bibliothèque il faut passer par un câble avec connection ethernet)... 
Donc la encore 30&#8364; de plus donc tu arrives facilement à 100&#8364; de plus vu le manque de connectivité du retina...

Au fait comment comment faire pour installer Mountain lion sur le SSD que l'on vient d'installer s'il vous plait?


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

LoicDugenoux a dit:


> Le problème c'est que je suis dans les dom/tom. Donc pas de visite à l'A/S. Sinon, un lecteur optique sur usb ça doit être plus lent qu'un truc interne non?
> 
> Ensuite, je me demande si un classic à 2.379 (2.6ghz/+option hires -mat) + ssd crucial 512 mo (env 400) + 16 go de ram crucial (env 100), pour un total d'environ 2879, ça vaut le coup par rapport au rétina de config équivalente (512Go de ssd) +lecteur externe apple à 3.098,99+78=3176 euros
> 
> Je précise que je ne veux pas lancer le débat sur les prix des classic/rétina ou le rétina il est nul et pas le classic (ou linverse), je cherche juste ce qui me correspondrait le mieux, sans pouvoir juger sur pièce du rétina.


Le lecteur externe ça marche parfaitement, je l'ai testé ce WE avec mon Retina fraichement reçu et le SuperDrive (tu peux aussi mettre un Samsung à 30  ça marche aussi bien).

Sinon rien à voir entre le High Rés Classique et le Retina. Le HR Classique augmente la résolution utiles, c'est à dire l'espace de travail. Le Retina augmente la densité de pixels, la résolution par défaut reste équivalente au 1440*900 en terme d'espace de travail mais l'affichage est d'un qualité très largement supérieure. On ne distingue plus les pixels, les yeux travaillent moins à faire le point sur du texte de petite taille. En plus de ça avec le Retina tu peux switcher vers des résolutions qui te permettent de gagner en espace de travail comme celle du HR et d'un écran full HD.


----------



## titou2k4 (29 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens du monde PC depuis 1988.

Et je suis tombé dans le monde mac en 2009.

Moi qui critiquais depuis longtemps le monde mac je me suis rendu compte que j'étais ignorant de dénigrer le monde mac qui est absoluement fabuleux.

Pour en revenir au sujet je me suis fait volé mon mac book pro 13' (daté mi 2009), cet été

donc il a fallut racheter un portable

je me suis focaliser sur le Mac Book Pro Retina en 2,3 et 16 Go de ram pour le prix de 2355 en ayant une ristourne de 100 sur la ram.

Bien sur au service commercial il faut toujours essayer de négocier passant d'un commercial qui dit qu'il ne peux rien faire vu que le retina vient juste de sortir et qu'il se vend bien à un autre commercial  qui me dit je vais voir ce que je peux faire et la il m'annonce la réduction de 100.

ça c'etait pour la partie commerciale 

Pour la partie de ce que ce nouveau portable à dans le ventre.

Bien sur qu'à chaque fois qu'il y a une nouveauté on essuye les platres en général.

C'est aussi le cas sur pc ayant eu du Dell, Alienware etc...

Concernant Apple je pense sincèrement que le matériel est plus costaud

Mais ça reste avant tout une Machine éléctronique qui peut tomber en panne

à n'importe quel moment.

Concernant les perfs en général, que ce soit dans n'importe quel domaine photo, informataque...etc on en veut toujours plus plus plus et en encore plus

Je pense qu'avec le temps ses machines sont assez puissantes et que si l'on veut faire du jeu de gamer Mac n'est pas vraiment approprié 

mais cela suffit relativement bien pour l'instant pour du diablo III ( des jeux qui ne sont pas poussés au max point de vu perf pure de nos machines )

Après je suis un peu déçu de la tournure du presque tout soudé sur la carte mère, 

Il est vrai que ça fait un peu l'achat d'un ordinateur jetable !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Août 2012)

Le MacBook Pro 15,4 2,6 GHz classique est actuellement à 2049  sur Vanden Borre (Darty en Belgique).

http://www.vandenborre.be/fr/laptop/apple-md104fn-a-macbook-pro-15


----------



## aribibi (31 Août 2012)

Voilà une semaine que j'ai reçu un MBP antiglare et je vais le retourner, l'écran n'est pas assez contrasté c'est trop lessivé et à la longue il fait mal aux yeux, enfin pour moi... je crois que je me suis habitué au Cinema Led Display pourtant mon MBP 1.1 est antiglare mais en 1440x900. Du coup je ne sais pas si je vais prendre un "normal" ou un HD brilliant... parce que les Apple Stores du coin n'ont pas de HD brilliant...


----------



## salisalu (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
 Une petite question au sujet du retina: 
Dans le futur si l'on désire changer la barette ssd du retina pour en mettre une de plus grande capacité quand les prix auront chuté ( j'ai vu que owc en proposait déjà ), seront nous confronté au même problème d'activation du trim que rencontre les possesseur de mbp classique avec un ssd non Apple ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Septembre 2012)

Oui... Enfin, c'est quand même pas un problème. Suffit de coller quelques lignes dans le terminal.


----------



## salisalu (6 Septembre 2012)

Merci, mais bon quand on est emprunté.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

A l'attention de Pascal_TTH, je regarde souvent les forums depuis que je veux changer d'ordis et je crois que vous aviez un Mbpc 2012 avant ? Et maintenant je vois dans votre signature un retina, si ce n'est pas indiscret et si je me trompe pas, qu'est-ce qui vous a poussé à faire ce choix ? Désolé si vous l'avez expliqué ailleur ( j'ai pas vu, lien? )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Septembre 2012)

Sans entrer dans des détails, un proche qui a explosé son MacBook Pro un dimanche avant un voyage professionnel assez long a proposé d'acheter le mien. Comme je ne pouvais pas non plus rester sans portable, j'ai été en chercher un le lendemain à la FNAC où il n'y a que du basique donc du classique en 1440x900 ou du Retina en 8 Go. 

Comme 1440x900, c'est niet d'office, j'ai pris un Retina tant pis s'il n'a que 8 Go... Le reste des différences est gérable. Il me faut un adaptateur Ethernet mais j'ai plus besoin d'adaptateur pour mon écran. J'avais déjà un graveur externe donc pas d'autre surcoût. Apple aurait quand même bien mis 16 Go sur le modèle le plus cher soit dit en passant.


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Septembre 2012)

Alors Pascal le confort de l'écran Retina ? Tu arrives à repasser sur un écran normal sans avoir l'impression qu'il n'est pas dans sa résolution native ?


----------



## salisalu (6 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse Pascal_TTH.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Septembre 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Alors Pascal le confort de l'écran Retina ? Tu arrives à repasser sur un écran normal sans avoir l'impression qu'il n'est pas dans sa résolution native ?



Travailler sur mes Dell 2407 et 2408, ça va étant donné qu'ils ont un très bon contraste, que ce sont des dalles VA et que je suis sous Windows. Il n'y a pas de comparaison trop directe. Par contre, je trouve l'écran de mon MacBook Air immonde avec une image grossière et un manque de contraste flagrant. C'était déjà le cas à côté du classique Hi Res mais là... 
Le rendu en 1680x1050 du Retina est meilleur que celui du classique Hi Res qui est pourtant en résolution native. Le 1920x1200 est peu exploitable en raison des lags induits (mais visuellement, il ne me pose pas de problème) et le 1440x900 ne m'intéresse pas du tout, manque de place.  



salisalu a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse Pascal_TTH.



De rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h17 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y a eu des comparaisons avec les 2011 sur Anand Tech 10°C de moins pour le MacBook Pro Rétina face au MacBook Pro 2011. Mais de toutes façons, les MacBook Pro 2012 classiques chauffent aussi moins que les 2011. On a les mêmes températures avec presque 1000 rpm de moins pour les ventilateurs.



Voilà une mise à jour de mes mesures de température, bruit, vitesse des ventilateurs dans les mêmes conditions de test (temp ambiante 22 à 23°C).

Ouvrir le terminal et taper 4x : yes > /dev/null &
Ce test simple place 4 cores à 100% d'activité. Après une heure, voici de ce relève iStat Pro :

*MacBook Pro Retina Core i7 2,3 GHz 2012 :*
CPU : - °C
CPU Heatsink : 53°C
Enclosure base : 32°C
Enclosure base 2 : 32°C
Enclosure base 3 : 31°C
GPU : 60°C à 61°C
Heatsink B : 50°C

Right fan : 3290 à 3363 rpm
Left fan : 3504 à 3680 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 32,7 à 33,1 dB(A)


*MacBook Pro Core i7 2,6 GHz 2012 :*
CPU : - °C
CPU Heatsink : 52°C à 50°C
Enclosure base : 32°C à 28°C
Enclosure base 2 : 32°C à 28°C
Enclosure base 3 : 31°C à 28°C
GPU : 60°C à 61°C
Heatsink B : 57°C à 57°C

Right fan : 4889 à 5350 rpm
Left fan : 4885 à 5350 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 37,2 à 38,6 dB(A)


*MacBook Pro Core i7 2,2 GHz 2011 :*
CPU : 86°C
CPU Heatsink : 55°C
Enclosure base : 27°C
Enclosure base 2 : 27°C 
Enclosure base 3 : 27°C
GPU : 61°C
Heatsink B : 57°C

Right fan : 6064 rpm
Left fan : 6079 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 41,7~41,9 dB(A)


*MacBook Pro Core i5 2,53 GHz 2010 :*
CPU : 86°C
CPU Heatsink : 56°C
Enclosure base : 34°C
Enclosure base 2 : 34°C 
Enclosure base 3 : 30°C
GPU : 61°C
Heatsink B : 56°C

Right fan : 3800 rpm
Left fan : 3800 rpm

Niveau sonore à 50 cm de l'écran (+/- à hauteur de tête) : 33,8~33,9 dB(A)


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Travailler sur mes Dell 2407 et 2408, ça va étant donné qu'ils ont un très bon contraste, que ce sont des dalles VA et que je suis sous Windows. Il n'y a pas de comparaison trop directe. Par contre, je trouve l'écran de mon MacBook Air immonde avec une image grossière et un manque de contraste flagrant. C'était déjà le cas à côté du classique Hi Res mais là...
> Le rendu en 1680x1050 du Retina est meilleur que celui du classique Hi Res qui est pourtant en résolution native. Le 1920x1200 est peu exploitable en raison des lags induits (mais visuellement, il ne me pose pas de problème) et le 1440x900 ne m'intéresse pas du tout, manque de place.


C'est un peu pareil de mon côté, je ne suis pas choqué sur l'écran externe à mon boulot (un Philips catastrophique) parce que je n'y met que ma connexion bureau à distance sur un serveur Windows 2003, par contre quand je le colle à côté d'un MBP 13 ou de mon ancien MBP 2010 (pas en HiRes) sous MacOS, ça pique...

Sur les résolution 1680*1050 ou 1920*1200, j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'approfondir mais le ressenti sur les forums, dont le tiens, et celui que j'ai eu en testant rapidement m'interpellent sur la façon dont sont gérées ces résolutions. Sont elles traitées avec un upscale classique ou gérées de la même manière que le mode Retina pour ne garder de ces résolutions que la taille des éléments à l'écran tout en tirant partie de la totalité des pixels qu'offre cet écran ? Ça expliquerait pourquoi elle rendent vraiment mieux.


----------



## Chris755 (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai l'attention d'acheter un MacBook pro mais étant actuellement sur Pc j'ai un peu peur du changement. Malgres avoir lu les presque 40 pages :s

J'ai actuellement un Asus ROG( république of gamer) c'est le modèle G74SX TZ105V

Intel Core i7 - 2630QM / 2. GHz ( 2.9 GHz Turbo)
8 Go de mémoire vive DDR3
Ecran large 17.3" au format 16/9 Full HD : 1920 x 1080 pixels
Sortie HDMI
Disque dur de 2x 500 Go, pour un espace total d'1 To 7500 t/min
Webcam HD*720p et microphone 
Support Creative THX TruStudio & EAX 5.0
Wi-Fi N et Bluetooth
Lecteur de cartes mémoire intégré
Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium 64 bits

Voilà et ma question serait si je passe au Mac sachant que je fait 40% de jeux (GTA IV, D3. CIV5, CS) et le reste internet, film et office 

Est ce que je perdait en performance et sachant que mon actuelle asus est très très silencieux. J'aimerais avoir vos avis et dsl si je pose des questions un peut bête.

Merci bcp


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Septembre 2012)

Les MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces 2012 sont plus puissants. Après, pour le bruit, aucune idée de ce qu'un portable du genre de ton Asus peut faire. Vu la taille, l'épaisseur et le poids, il y a de quoi mettre un gros système de refroidissement...


----------



## Chris755 (14 Septembre 2012)

Merci parce que j'avais dans l'intention de prendre le MacBook pro 15"  non retint avec un écran mat et d'y ajouter le DD de 750 avec 7500t/min a 2,6 ghz mais on lissant les nombreuse page, on dit que sa sert à rien que pour le même prix autan prendre le rétina. 

Ce don't j'aurais besoin c'est d'une résolution min de 1820 * 1080 ( le MBPC n'a que 1*680 x*1*050 ? ) 
D'une carte graphique pouvant soutenir mes jeux supp à celle que j'ai Gforce Gtx 560 avec 3 go 

D'un DD min de 500 giga ( par la suite pk pas un SSD) 

Et etre silencieux Car sur mon asus j'ai deux ventilo un pour le GPU et l'autre pour le CPU 

Et ne pas avoir de lag 

Le tout sans mettre 3000 car j'ai pas la bourse à rothschild. Ou je doit attendre les prochaine mise à jour produit ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Septembre 2012)

Ça revient moins cher de prendre un Retina que d'équiper un classique du moins si on en reste à 8 Go. Le classique plafonne à 1680x1050 tandis que le Retina monte à 1920x1200 et même 2880x1800. Le Retina est moins bruyant que le classique en charge moyenne. En jeu, ça devient clairement audible dans les deux cas. Je n'ai jamais testé ou même vu d'Asus ROG, ce nest pas le genre de truc qui m'intéresse (trop gros, trop lourd, pas assez autonome et je ne parle pas de design). Il y a aussi 2 ventilateurs dans les MacBook Pro. La différence, c'est qu'on empile au moins deux si pas trois MacBook Pro pour l'épaisseur de l'Asus.


----------



## Chris755 (14 Septembre 2012)

Lol  c'est sur c'est pour sa que je souhaite changer et sur du moyen long terme genre 2-3 ans et vue les prix j'aimerais ne pas me tromper sur le mac. Mais sans pour autan perdre en performance.  

Juste pour savoir j'ai vu le test du MacBook pro retina sur Mac  génération et ils disent que en faite le retina est tjrs en 1400x900 Je site :

 Ainsi, l'écran du MacBook Pro Retina compte bien 5,2 millions de pixels avec une définition horizontale de 2880 pixels et une définition verticale de 1800 pixels. Mais vous aurez compris que sa définition utile n'est pas de 2880x1800 pixels, car tous les éléments auraient alors été bien trop petits  d'ailleurs, si cette option est activable, elle n'est pas accessible en interface graphique.

Non, sa définition utile et nominale est toujours de 1400x900, mais il s'agit ici en fait de points composés de quatre pixels. Tous les éléments sont désormais tracés avec quatre fois plus de pixels, comme sur iOS, et apparaissent donc beaucoup plus fins. Vous trouvez que cela est compliqué ? Ce n'est pas que la partie immergée de l'iceberg, et le fonctionnement de l'écran Retina est en fait encore plus subtil.

Si vous ouvrez les préférences Moniteur du MacBook Pro Retina, vous constatez que par défaut, le mode Retina est activé : c'est le mode @2x ou ratio 2:1, ou échelle 2.0, selon le vocable employé. Dans ce mode, l'affichage est généré à une définition de 2880x1800 pixels, puis mis à l'échelle pour s'afficher sur l'écran à 1440x900 : le coefficient de mise à l'échelle et correspondance entre points et pixels étant un entier, le rendu est assez léger et permet cette grande finesse dans l'affichage.

En faite je comprend pas trop :s  donc on est tjrs en 1440x900 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Septembre 2012)

C'est n'importe quoi ce test. Je suis actuellement en 1680x1050 et je passe à l'occasion en 1920x1200. L'article d'Anand Tech est bien plus complet :

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6023/the-nextgen-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review

On peut choisir :






Larger Text : 1024x600
sans nom : 1280x800
Best Retina : 1440x900
sans nom : 1680x1050
More Space : 1920x1200


----------



## vincent66 (16 Septembre 2012)

grimick a dit:


> pour le moment il n y a pas de ssd compatible sur le marché ..mais comme pour les macbook air il y en aura il faut juste patient.


Cela voudrait dire que mon SSD crucial M4 de l'annee derniere ne conviendrait pas à mon mbp 15" i7 2.3 ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## eryllion (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je pense que le SSD M4 est compatible avec le MacBook Pro Classique.
Ce SSD est souvent mentionné sur ce forum.

Je pense qu'il parlait des Retina qui eux ont un SSD au format barrette propriétaire.


----------



## vincent66 (16 Septembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je pense que le SSD M4 est compatible avec le MacBook Pro Classique.


 Même les 2012 ?
Merci à toi.


----------



## eryllion (16 Septembre 2012)

Dans les comparaisons retina Vs Classique, le M4 est parfois mentionné pour booster le Classique. Donc je ne suppose qu'il est compatible.

Il me semble également que le classique 2012 possède la même connectique SATA que le 2011.

La vrai différence est pour le Retina qui lui est sur un format barrette différent de celui des MacBook Air.

Je laisse la parole aux possesseurs de Classique pour te donner plus de précisions sur la compatibilité classique 2012/ M4


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Septembre 2012)

Le M4 est parfaitement compatible avec les MBP 2012, j'en ai déjà installé plusieurs sans le moindre soucis


----------



## vincent66 (16 Septembre 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Le M4 est parfaitement compatible avec les MBP 2012, j'en ai déjà installé plusieurs sans le moindre soucis


Génial ! Merci.

Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire s'il est possible de transférer le Lion (installé sur le HD du mbp) sur le M4, à la place de Snow Leopard sans que je perde mes données ?

Ou alors, est-ce que je peux le démarrer en Snow Leopard ?

Encore merci d'avance.
Vincent.


----------



## CultureMac (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, serait-il possible d'avoir une photo de comparaison entre l'écran d'un macbook pro 15 pouces et celui d'un macbook pro retina sur un fond blanc afin de vérifier la colorimétrie ? merci d'avance.


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Septembre 2012)

vincent66 a dit:


> Génial ! Merci.
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire s'il est possible de transférer le Lion (installé sur le HD du mbp) sur le M4, à la place de Snow Leopard sans que je perde mes données ?
> 
> ...


Si tu as Lion ou Mountain Lion sur ta nouvelle machine tu dois pouvoir l'attacher à ton compte Mac App Store. Donc tu peux faire la mise à jour sur ton ancien en te connectant au même Apple ID et tu pourras mettre ton SSD directement dans ton nouveau MBP,qui de toute façon ne supporte pas Snow Leopard, après la MàJ.


----------



## vincent66 (17 Septembre 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Si tu as Lion ou Mountain Lion sur ta nouvelle machine tu dois pouvoir l'attacher à ton compte Mac App Store. Donc tu peux faire la mise à jour sur ton ancien en te connectant au même Apple ID et tu pourras mettre ton SSD directement dans ton nouveau MBP,qui de toute façon ne supporte pas Snow Leopard, après la MàJ.


merci ; je vais essayer ca.

j'ai essaye de demarrer avec le ssd dans un boitier usb2 et en effet ca ne marche pas.

Alors, pour etre sur de ne pas y passer plusieurs jours :

1 - j'attache ma machine a mon compte apple (comment on fait ca ?) ;
2 - je remplace le HD par le SSD (avec Snow-L et tous mes documents dessus, sans rien reformater ?).
D'ailleurs, est-il possible d'installer la mise a jour en mountain lion avant de mettre le SSD dans le mbp (tant qu'il est encore dans son boitier usb) ; histoire de ne pas avoir a tout redemonter si ca ne marche pas.
3 - quand je redemarre, que se passe-t-il ? La mise a jour est proposee automatiquement (si je n'ai pas pu la faire avant) ?
4 - je vais bientot recevoir une "cover" pour passer mon clavier en francais et enfin pouvoir mettre les accents, et tout ce au'il faut ; desole pour l'instant !

merci de votre aide.
Vincent.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Septembre 2012)

Non c'est pas du tout ça 

- Sur ta machine neuve, tu te connectes au Mac App Store pour voir si Lion ou Mountain Lion sont associés à ton compte, si c'est pas le cas il faudra probablement que tu achètes Mountain Lion ;
- Depuis ton ancienne machine tu mets à jour ton Snow Leopard vers Lion ou Mountain Lion depuis ton SSD ;
- Enfin tu passes ton SSD de ton anciennes machine vers la nouvelle.


----------



## vincent66 (17 Septembre 2012)

Merci Boris (et les autres) !



Boris 41 a dit:


> Non c'est pas du tout ça
> 
> - Sur ta machine neuve, tu te connectes au Mac App Store pour voir si Lion ou Mountain Lion sont associés à ton compte, si c'est pas le cas il faudra probablement que tu achètes Mountain Lion ;


Ça, ça marche ; j'ai la mise à jour vers 10.8.1 qui m'est proposée gratuitement.



Boris 41 a dit:


> - Depuis ton ancienne machine tu mets à jour ton Snow Leopard vers Lion ou Mountain Lion depuis ton SSD ;
> - Enfin tu passes ton SSD de ton anciennes machine vers la nouvelle.


Ça, ça ne marche pas ; enfin si, mais il faut que je paye $20. C'est pas énorme mais est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'éviter ça ? Je me souviens que je m'étais créé une clé de demarrage avec SL. Est-ce que ce genre de manip est possible ?

Encore merci à tous.


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Septembre 2012)

Quand as-tu acheté ta machine ? (date précise de la facture)


----------



## vincent66 (17 Septembre 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Quand as-tu acheté ta machine ? (date précise de la facture)


12 septembre 2012.


----------



## djocetia (19 Septembre 2012)

Chris755 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai l'attention d'acheter un MacBook pro mais étant actuellement sur Pc j'ai un peu peur du changement. Malgres avoir lu les presque 40 pages :s
> 
> ...




pour jouer sur portable aux tarifs apple (2000 / 3000 euros), je me tournerais plutôt vers la gamme LDLC portable gamer fournie avec windows 8 (directx 11) pour 15 euros de plus
http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/ordinateur-portable/pc-portable/c4265/+fp-l2254+fv417-946.html


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Septembre 2012)

djocetia a dit:


> pour jouer sur portable aux tarifs apple (2000 / 3000 euros), je me tournerais plutôt vers la gamme LDLC portable gamer fournie avec windows 8 (directx 11) pour 15 euros de plus
> http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/ordinateur-portable/pc-portable/c4265/+fp-l2254+fv417-946.html



Déjà que revendre des engins de ce genre de grandes marques conduit à une perte énorme, avec une valeur de revente qui sera ridicule, le portable LDLC un choix totalement déconseillé. Surtout que ces trucs n'ont de portable que le nom et qu'accessoirement, il a déjà un portable gamer.


----------



## Tox (6 Décembre 2012)

Un grand merci pour ce topic. 

Après une prise de tête que les utilisateurs Mac connaissent bien, j'ai fait mon choix. 

Un classique, dalle mat et carte graphique 1 Go. 
Les 16 Go de mon MBP 13", ainsi que le SSD M4 vont être transférés dans le 15".

Si tout va bien, cela fera donc la configuration suivante :

i7 quadcore, 2.6 GHz, 16 Go, SSD 256 Go, GT 650M 1 Go + dalle mat

Ça devrait le faire 

PS : c'est la plus grosse configuration Mac que je me sois jamais permise... Ça fout un peu le trac :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

C'est la config que j'avais achetée en juin. Avec le classique, il y a quand même très peu de problème. J'ai du avoir tous les modèles d'Unibody en 15,4 pouces, aucun n'a eu de souci. J'ai eu des dalles Samsung et LG en 1440x900 et en 1680x1050, elles sont absolument équivalentes. 

Pourquoi ce passage du 13,3 pouces au 15,4 pouces ? Ton choix du 13,3 pouces il n'y a pas si longtemps semblait sérieusement motivés par de nombreux arguments.


----------



## Tox (6 Décembre 2012)

Premièrement, le pari d'un changement dans mes habitudes de prise de notes. Avec la Nexus 7, j'ai peut-être trouvé la perle rare pour saisir du texte (PV de réunion). Auparavant, je privilégiais le 12", puis le 13", car ces dimensions permettaient de saisir du texte tout en regardant son interlocuteur. Avec la Nexus, on peut dire qu'il n'y a quasiment plus d'écran entre les participants aux réunions et moi-même. Il faut encore que je regarde sur le long terme si je ne perds pas de temps lors du transfert au format Word.

Deuxièmement, si je peux éviter de prendre mon laptop dans ces réunions, je peux dès lors privilégier le second emploi de mon MBP, soit la saisie de données dans des fichiers Excel aux très nombreuses colonnes. Là, un 15" devient un allié intéressant en terme de surface d'affichage.

On ajoute le financement 10x 0% qui permet de prendre une machine BTO sans sentir la douloureuse de manière trop aiguë.

On termine avec une amie qui cherchait un MBP à un bon prix (je suis généreux dans mes amortissements).

Toutes les conditions étaient réunies 

J'avoue enfin avoir été sensible à tes différentes interventions quant à la puissance des quadcore... Par contre, si les tablettes évoluent encore, peut-être qu'il s'agira de mon dernier laptop, de la même manière que j'ai fini par abandonner les desktop.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Décembre 2012)

C'est un peu comme mon opportunité de passer à un Retina. Rien de tel que l'expérience pour juger. 

Ceci étant, si on peut aisément se passer d'un desktop avec un tel portable, même si les tablettes montent en puissance, ça reste petit et peu puissant par rapport à un MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces. Enfin, d'ici à ce qu'un MacBook Pro 15,4 2012 soit dépassé, quelques années auront passé.


----------



## Tox (6 Décembre 2012)

J'oubliais, j'utilise aussi le MBP pour la photo (d'où mon intérêt pour la puissance de calcul et l'écran mat), mais ça c'est du loisir 

Quant à la durée d'emploi de cette machine ? Et bien 10 mois au minimum, peut-être plus d'un an, mais je prendrai alors l'Apple Care, à moins que la loi suisse sur les deux ans de garantie pour les produits vendus depuis l'année 2012 n'arrive à faire plier Apple (on a le droit de rêver).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Avril 2013)

Avant d'aller plus loin, voici un petit résumé de mes MacBook Pro 15,4 et des raisons de changement :
- De juin 2012 à septembre 2012 : MacBook Pro 15,4 Classique HiRes 2,6 GHz, 16 Go, SSD 256 Go
- Septembre 2012 : occasion de passer à un Retina pour 0 , switch 
- Septembre 2012 à mars 2013 : MacBook Pro Retina 2,3 GHz, 8 Go SSD 256 Go
- Mars 2012 apparition du jour au lendemain de ghosting
- Fin Mars 2012 commande d'un MacBook Pro 15,4 Classique HiRes 2,6 GHz, 16 Go, SSD 256 Go
- Trois jours plus tard : rétractation et retour du Classique écran impossible de revenir à un écran TN même 1680x1050
- Début avril 2013 : Commande d'un MacBook Pro Retina 2,7 GHz, 16 Go, 256 Go

Le passage d'un Classique à un Retina nest dans un premier temps pas « si impressionnant » que prévu. Les avantages les plus marquants sont bien entendu les angles de vue, le rendu des couleurs et le poids. A lusage, le piqué de limage et le contraste sapprécient aussi. Par contre, avec le MacBook Pro Retina mid-2012 2,3 GHz & 8 Go, jai rapidement remarqué des lags qui nexistent jamais sur un classique. Ils sont visibles dans Safari (un autre navigateur ou un webkit corrige le tir) mais aussi dans des PDF volumineux et dans certaines animations de linterface dOS X. Pour sen rendre compte, il faut au moins avoir eu dautres MacBook Pro récents Dans le cas dun premier Mac, je doute que les gens sen rendent compte.

Etant amené professionnellement depuis le début de 2013 à utiliser de gros PDF (200 à 300 Mo) et certaines pages Facebook ainsi qu'à visiter des sites lourds et/ou mal codés, les lags ont commencé à me taper sur le système. L'arrivée du ghosting sur la dalle LG a été la goutte d'eau en trop pour une machine à 2300 .

Le retour dun Retina à un Classique pourtant HiRez (comme à mon habitude) est assez violent. La première chose qui frappe en prenant le Classique, cest son poids. Et oui, on shabitue vite aux 2 Kg du Retina et le Classique est presque 25% plus lourd. Second effet KissCool : lécran. Tout semble flou et « pique les yeux » ! Dès quon se décale de lécran, les couleurs déjà « délavées » saltèrent. Il faut bien rester en face de lécran et les changements dangle vertical fait varier les couleurs. Force est de constater qu'un retour en arrière est totalement impossible. L'écran HiRes manque de saturation, de piqué et de contraste, les angles de vue sont trop faible et les couleurs sont plutôt délavées. En contrepartie rien le lag... Pour moi, il est totalement impossible de perdre autant en qualité et confort d'affichage.

Je passe donc commande d'un MacBook Pro Retina CTO : 2,7 GHz, 16 Go et 256 Go (pas besoin de plus) et, sans regret aucun, lance la procédure de retour plus le Classique. Tant qu'à commander un nouveau Retina, autant prendre le processeur à 2,7 GHz, un nombre significatif de messages dans les forums laisser présager que le lag est moindre avec les processeurs plus puissants... Dans le fond, ça tient la route, la mise à l'échelle du Retina est 100% assurée par le CPU sur maximum 2 threads. Dans la foulée, tant qu'à commander un CTO pour le CPU, autant prendre 16 Go.

Aujourd'hui, je viens de recevoir le nouveau Retina. Après une vérification soigneuse de l'état cosmétique et des alignements, je démarre l'engin pour la minute de vérité... Pas de pixel mort et dalle Samsung LSN154YL01001. Si la dalle étant une LG, cétait demande de retour immédiatement. Le SSD SM256E est aussi un Samsung. Visiblement, la pêche a été bonne...  Il reste à voir d'ici quelques jours ce qu'il en est des lags avec entre 12 et 17% de puissance de calcul brute en plus.


Quelques autres remarques :
- Le graveur : je l'utilisais assez fréquemment mais avec l'arrivée des ultrabooks côté PC, il n'y a pas que dans les Mac qu'il disparait. Dautres appareils ont maintenant aussi un port SD(XC) et/ou USB. Jutilise généralement une ou deux cartes SDXC de 8 Go que je bloque en lecture seule pour transférer des données sur des machines tierces jusquà maintenant, ça tient la route surtout sur des lecteurs SDXC. Cest quand même du 100 Mo/s comme vitesse transfert. Ayant changé de voiture, la nouvelle a un port USB, donc plus besoin de graver des CD ou DVD de musique ou MP3. Bref, ça ne me pose jusquà présent pas de problème. Au pire, jai encore un graveur DVD USB mais lui aussi il ne sert plus
- LEthernet : tant quà connecter un câble au Mac, que ce soit en direct ou via un adaptateur, ça ne change finalement pas grand-chose. Il faut juste ne pas oublier ladaptateur 
- La sortie HDMI : si je dois prendre un adaptateur Ethernet, je me passe à présent dautres adaptateurs vu que les écrans et téléviseurs auxquels je connecte la machine ont un port HDMI.
- Mise à jour : Jai assez dun SSD de 256 Go (sinon, jaurais pris le haut de gamme et pas un CTO) dans le pire des cas, il peut être remplacé. Pour les 16 Go, ils sont là cette fois mais bon, cest quand même 200  en options vs 100  pour 2 x 8 Go en SoDimm DDR3 1600. Jaurai certainement changé de Mac avant davoir un réel besoin dupgrade. Actuellement, le seul moyen de mettre plus de 16 Go dans un portable est davoir 4 banques. Les SoDimm de 16 Go ne vont pas arriver demain. 
- « Pro » de MacBook Pro : Personnellement, je ne vois pas en quoi ne plus avoir de graveur et une mémoire soudée rendrait un MacBook Pro Retina moins « Pro » quun Classique. La majorité des pannes sur ce forum comme dautres arrive au niveau de la carte mère. Pour moi, quand on veut du matos pro et surtout la garantie qui va avec, on va chez Lenovo, HP ou Dell qui proposent des garanties 24/7 J+1 (voire h24) sur site en WWW.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Avril 2013)

J'oubliais quelques points notables :
- Le Retina atteint des températures moins élevées en charge (4 à 5°C de moins sur le CPU et le GPU).
- Les ventilateurs du Retina tournent moins vite en charge 5900 & 5500 contre 6300 & 6300. Il est donc moins bruyant.
- Le son est meilleur sur le Retina. 
- Dalle LG ou Samsung sur le Retina, c'est kif pour le rendu des couleurs, la luminosité, les angles de vue, etc. La LG est un rien plus froide mais il faut vraiment avoir les deux dalles côté à côté. Il y a plus de 60% de chance d'avoir du ghosting sur une dalle LG et la répartition LG / Samsung est de 2/3 vs 1/3. 
- La loterie dans les dalles LG et Samsung existe tant dans les classiques Retina que les Classiques, HiRes ou non. Pour les classiques de base en 1440x900, les dalles se valent pour les autres, non ! 

A présent, le plus chiant est encore la politique de prix d'Apple surtout pour ceux qui aiment l'écran HiRes. On est à 1900  pour le modèle de base avec 4 Go, un HDD de 500 Go et la GeForce GT 650M 512 Mo ! Il faut ajouter 200  pour passer à un SSD et à 8 Go, ce qui fait 2100 . Il faut l'option à 200  qui comprend Core i7 2,6 GHz et GeForce GT 650M, ce qui place la machine au même prix que le Retina de base (2,4 GHz, 8 Go, 256 Go et GeForce GT 650M 1 Go) qui a un écran incomparablement meilleur. Bref, c'est dissuasif de prendre un classique en CTO ou haut de gamme... 

Apple n'a pas mis à jour le Classique en début d'année avec les Ivy Bridge 100 MHz plus rapides et a retiré le Classique haut de gamme du store. Il faut le faire en CTO. A mon avis, quand arriveront les late 2013, le classique passera à la trappe... Ça sent le sapin !

Une chose est certaine, si vous voulez être sûr de ne pas avoir une dalle LG et courir le risque d'avoir du ghosting, il faut acheter en ligne et renvoyer le Retina si c'est une dalle LG... Ou alors, il faut se faire chier à aller dans une boutique Apple négocier un changement de dalle et rien ne garantit que la nouvelle sera une Samsung quoi qu'en disent les « Génies » d'Apple.


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2013)

Très intéressant, j'ai bien une dalle Samsung (pour le savoir, copier dans le terminal: _ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6,_ si sld, c'est une Samsung (et un ssd Samsung aussi dans mon rétina), reparti donc pour 10 ans...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2013)

A la commande _ioreg -lw0 | grep \"EDID\" | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6_, la réponse est Color LCD puis à la ligne suivante :

LP154WT1-SJA1 : LG première version
LP154WT1-SJA2 : LG seconde version
LSN154YL01001: Samsung

De manière général, pour les dalles, LP, c'est LG et LSN, c'est Samsung. 

Parfois la commande ne fonctionne pas sur les Mac de dernière génération et il faut attendre une mise à jour d'OS X pour avoir une réponse complète.


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2013)

Sur mon Mid 2012 j'ai bien eu la réponse LSN avec cette commande.


----------



## tom dom (12 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> (...)
> LP154WT1-SJA1 : LG première version
> LP154WT1-SJA2 : LG seconde version
> LSN154YL01001: Samsung
> (...)



Bonsoir à tous,
J'ignorais l'existence d'une seconde version de dalles LG. 
Peut-on penser que les secondes versions sont exemptes de rémanences ?

En tout cas, Pascal, bravo pour ta bonne pioche, ton MacBook Retina Apple-Samsung devrait éviter les problèmes listés.

Sur le 13", il semble que n'ayons pas accès à la marque de la dalle.
Jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai eu écho sur le forum que d'un seul Retina touché par la rémanence. Les conclusions ne peuvent encore être tirées, le nombre de Retina 13" en circulation progresse depuis la récente évolution tarifaire, mais n'est peut-être pas au même niveau que le 15" (?).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2013)

Salut tom dom,

QQu a eu la bonne idée de lancer un nouveau topic sur MacRumors pour les dalles des MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 pouces 2013 : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1567570

Il y a actuellement trop peu de votes pour juger. Je ne sais pas quand est arrivée la seconde version de dalle LG. En outre, il faut jusqu'à six mois pour le ghosting se déclare. 


Je n'ai pas vu de sujet/sondage comparable sur le MacBook Pro Retina 13,3 pouces.  En même temps, s'il n'est toujours pas possible de lire le type de dalle... 


Je suis très satisfait du nouveau Retina.  Pour le lag, c'est une réponse de Normand. Je ne peux pas dire qu'il n'y en a plus jamais nulle part :sleep: mais je ne peux pas non plus dire qu'il n'y a pas un mieux. :rateau: 

Je pense faire un bout de chemin avec celui-ci. :love: Je ne regrette pas d'avoir pris les 16 Go et le 2,7 GHz. Pour le SSD, j'ai assez avec 256 Go et au pire, c'est remplaçable.


----------



## lamagie (28 Juillet 2013)

Tout d'abord, bonjour et merci à tous pour le partage de vos informations.

Aujourd'hui encore, après avoir lu des pages et des pages de forum pour m'aiguiller sur l'achat d'un rétina ou d'un classique, je reste toujours dans l'indécision... Désolé.

Mon objectif est de pouvoir jouer à Civilisation V et regarder des films (je travaillerais aussi mais rien de lourd) lors de voyage récurent à l'étranger (1 fois par mois par avion).

Mon budget reste plafonné au retina d'entrée de gamme, soit environ 2200. 

Sachant que le test de Notebook chek m'inquiete un peu vis à vis du rétina. 
http://www.notebookcheck.biz/Critique-du-Apple-MacBook-Pro-15-Retina-2-3-GHz-Mi-2012.80145.0.html

Merci de m'apporter un avis d'expert


----------



## PDD (28 Juillet 2013)

Je trouve au contraire le test très positif, moi super enchanté du mien en tout cas...bien supérieur à mon ancien core 2 duo...bon c'est normal...


----------



## lamagie (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Ce sont surtout le cumul des points négatif repertorié en bas a droite qui m'effraie en comparaison à un modéle plus ancien, la liste s'est quand meme allongé.

Saurez tu me dire quelle config minimum je dois adopter pour jouer a CIV V dans le confort.

Merciiii


----------



## natsux46 (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour j'aimerai passer de pc a mac, j'ai du mal par rapport a la configuration adequate: 
Je travaille beaucoup avec des logiciels de dessin CAD,ProE,solidwords sous windows(fac d'ingenieurie)
Et le reste du temps,je fais de la bureautique et du surf. 
Ayant des contrainte financiere, j'aimerai savoir si le macbook pro 15 mid 2012 ,2.3Ghz, 512mo Gt650 suffirait? Parait qu'il vient avec 4 a 8Go de ram ? 
Peut on booster la ram a 16Go? sera t' elle reconnue?


----------



## wtrash (12 Novembre 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> - Le son est meilleur sur le Retina.



Je dois avoir un problème alors... Ayant acquis récemment un MBPr 15" mi-2012 (haut de gamme), le son est globalement trop aigu et désagréable. Il n'y a presque aucune basse, et à fort volume les aigus font mal aux oreilles. Par rapport à mon MBP 15" de 2009, c'est moins bon et limite dérangeant. Peut-être que mon modèle est défectueux ?

Aussi, les lags de l'interface sont gênants (voir mon topic), mais là aussi, il y a peut-etre un problème avec mon modèle. Je n'ai pas d'autre retina 2012 pour comparer...


----------



## Nicolasdn (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en dernière année de lycée en option audiovisuel et je passe l' année prochaine dans une haute école pour étudier la pub ou les arts numériques (je ne suis pas encore déterminé)

Je tourne actuellement sur un pc windows 7 complètement larguer quand on lui demande un peu de montage vidéo HD et on a des iMac 27' (ancienne gen) à l' école, je compte m' acheter un macbook pro retina dans le mois qui vient pour mes études.

Mon utilisation:
-Beaucoup de Final Cut Pro
-Un peu de Première
-Photoshop
-Illustrator
-Surfing, Multimédia etc.
-J' aimerais savoir faire bien tourner les nouveaux jeux comme BF3, Far Cry 3, Crysis 3 ce qui est impossible sur mon PC actuel

Mes questions:
-Le mac book pro retina 13' en full specs suffit amplement, ou est ce que je dois me diriger vers le MacBook retina 15' avec la Gt 750M 2Go?
-Windows une fois booter sur mac fonctionne t il aussi bien que sur PC? Existe t il des problème compatibilité?
-Vu le prix de ces machines, je compte prendre une assurance.Apple care ou assurance fnac?

Merci de vos réponses
Nicolas


----------



## Difock788 (17 Novembre 2013)

Au vue de tes besoins, je ne suis pas sur que le 13" en full soit suffisant (surtout pour l'aspect jeux). Je ne suis pas expert mais tout comme toi, j'envisage l'achat d'un rMBP et je pense partir sur le 15" GT 750m pour pouvoir jouer un peu et surtout garder ce PC plusieurs années.

Pour Windows, aucune idée (je n'ai jamais utilisé windows sur un Mac).

Ne confonds pas assurance et garantie. L'Apple Care est une garantie, c'est à dire qu'en cas de défaillance du matériel, il sera réparé gratuitement (une assurance ne fera rien). Par contre en cas de casse, l'Apple Care ne pourra rien faire. C'est là que l'assurance peut s'avérer utile. Pour ma part, j'ai une assurance pour l'ensemble de mes produits informatiques donc je n'en prends jamais mais je prendrais l'Apple Care.


----------



## Oiivdous (17 Mai 2018)

Bonjour  à tous,
Je viens à votre rencontre afin d'identifier la source d'un problème et trouver une solution. Je dispose d'un MacBook Pro 1398 15 pouces Mid-2014 i7 2,5 2 cartes graphiques. Il s'éteint tout seul (écran noir puis s'éteint, il souffre parfois un peu avant de s'éteint). J'ai procédé à un nettoyage des ventillos. changé la pâte thermique en pensant que cela venait de la. rien n'a changé, il s'arrête toujours. parfois plusieurs fois d'affilées. il semble que cela soit au moment du changement de la carte graphique dédiée i -> N , je l'ai observé sur gfxstatus, j'ai également testé les fonctions de ce soft, mais il disparait. J'ai constaté que la température monte et le mcbp se coupe à Partir de 41 °C - j'ai utilisé smc fan et autre appli pour réguler, et augmenter les tours des ventillos. cependant, ça coupe quand même. le système os à été remis à neuf et les extensions enlevées (adbolk). S'agirait-il sur ce modèle MCBP du condensateur de type C9560 en Tantale ? S'il s'agit bien du condensateur, pourriez-vous m'indiquer svp un pro sur paris qui pourrait me le changer à un prix raisonnable. ou est-ce une autre cause. Merci


----------

